# Gender Specific Hopefuls



## Guppy051708

*Gender Specific  Hopefuls *

For those who are WTT, TTC, (or TTC later in life), and those currently pregnant awaiting to find out the color of their bump... and hoping for your gender dreams.

Here you can introduce yourself, your children (and their genders), their ages, when you are going to TTC, and what you are hoping for.* 
You can also discuss methods to help increase your odds, share with us your joy when you find out about receiving this special gender, and also support if GD finds you again :friends:

In your first post, please list your purpose (WTT-if so, what month & year do you plan to start?,TTC, or Expecting-if so what is the EDD?) & what gender you are hoping for. Please be sure to update when you find out the sex of your baby (no matter how far away that is ;))

AFM, I am gender swaying :pink: My first baby we lost in the early days. My next two babies are boys. #3 Is our last and final baby and we are praying this one is all girl. ***UPDATE*** We are team :pink:! 



*The results:

So far confirmed we have

Opposites: 30
Dream Gender: 31*​

*THE LIST!​*


*Expecting*
[Hoping for]


https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *katealim* :blue: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *try4girl *:pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
*Katia-xO*:pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *BlueHadeda* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED! 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*cosmicgirlxxx* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*chetnaz* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *wish2bmama* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *leoniebabey* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *cdj1* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
*katrus78* :pink: :yipee: x2! ARRIVED!ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *jele123* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*JasperJoe* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
*BUGaBOO* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*minties* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *pinkribbon* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *geordiemammy* :pink: R.I.P. https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q304/ChanaPutnam/Angel.jpg
*Blue_star* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif*Baby321* :blue: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif*discoclare* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
*BeccaxBump* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED! 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *bigmomma74* :blue: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *elle1981* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *wamommy* :blue: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *Pink Ribbons* :blue: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*SLCMommy* :pink: :hugs: R.I.P. https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q304/ChanaPutnam/Angel.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *ILoveYouZandT* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *MileyMamma* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *ladywright123* :pink: :hugs:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *cckarting* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
*Sass827 * :blue: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*Dovey2012* :pink: :hugs: AND :yipee: (surprise :oneofeach:!) ARRIVED! ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *nearlythere38* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *xtlcx* :pink: :yipee:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *sethsmummy* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
*https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifJadey121* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*praying41more* :pink:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*AdriansMama* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*Vicyi* :pink:  :yipee: ARRIVED!
*Kitta* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*_jellybean_* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
*Willow87* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
*whigfield* :pink: R.I.P. https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q304/ChanaPutnam/Angel.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif*duckytwins* :pink: :hugs: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*Eleanor ace* :pink: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *Guppy051708* :pink: :yipee:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *bump_wanted* :pink: :yipee:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*motherofboys* :pink: :hugs:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *babyhopes2010* :blue: :yipee: ARRIVED!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*6lilpigs* :blue: :yipee:
*LilMiss_91* :pink: :hugs:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*Hotbump* :pink: :hugs:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *Lilli* :blue: :hugs:
*mom2b2013* :pink: :yipee:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *maybebaby3* :pink: :hugs:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *blakesmummy09* :pink: :yipee:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *curlylocks* :pink: :hugs:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif*EstelSeren* :blue: :hugs:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *geordiemammy* :pink: :hugs:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *TriChick* :pink: :hugs:
*MelliPaige* :blue: :yipee:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif*hylokitty321* :blue:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *Locksley27* :pink:
*smallpeanut * :blue:
*40WeekWait* :blue:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *Firstinflight* :pink: 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *LaDY* :pink:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *Kristeeny1* :pink:
*WantingABubba* :blue:

*
TTC*
[Hoping for]
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*Gemx4* :pink:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif*Misscalais* :pink:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *Lara310809* :blue:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *Unexpected212* :pink:
*rwhite* :pink:

*WTT*
[Hoping for]

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *fl00b* :pink:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *30mummyof1* :pink:

*?**?**?*
*Phantom* :pink:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif*LittleLady04* :blue:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif 


2013

*Lubbird* :blue:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *henrysmumkaz* :blue:
*mummyclo* :pink:
*babyzoe* :pink:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *caleblake* :pink: (TTC in October) 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *dollych* :pink: (TTC in September)
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif *missZOEEx* :pink: (TTC in January, NTNP until then)

2014

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gifhttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif *Rachiebaby24 *:blue:

2015

2016


​




*THE KEY:*

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-girl.gif = DD
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/baby-boy.gif = DS
:pink: = GIRL gender dream
:blue: = BOY gender dream
:yipee: = dream came true
:hugs: = loving on baby even though oppositely desired gender.
ARRIVED! = a baby boy was born :cloud9:
ARRIVED! = a baby girl was born :cloud9:


****This is a judgement free zone!*****

*


----------



## Guppy051708

I have two boys (Isaiah, 19 months & Elliot, 7 weeks). I am hoping for team :pink: the next time around! (I would love two girl twins!! That would complete our family perfectly :D But i would be happy with just one girl too :cloud9:) We are WTT but Im not sure when. Before we had Elliot we said we were not going to try for at least 5 more years...but now things have changed and it's all up in the air. The GD has really set in, so im not sure we will hold out that long, so i am WTT: ???


----------



## katealim

We have 2 daughters. Ali is 9 and Kate is 7. We are hoping to join team blue this time round and are expecting our third in late Oct. Fingers crossed we get our little boy and our family will finally be complete!


----------



## try4girl

Expecting we have 8 year old boy and a 21 month old boy we want a girl


----------



## Rachiebaby24

WTT in 2014 hoping for a boy


----------



## Katia-xO

Expecting in Sept/Oct this year..

Wanting a girl so badly, not finding out for another 5-6weeks yet though! x


----------



## BlueHadeda

I'm probably the only one on here that has both genders already. I know most of you would wonder why it matters to me so much then? Well, I don't know! I just loved having a little girl, and mine is 8 already and I just really, really want to give her the sister she so desperately wants. And to experience the babygirl things again. The pink and ribbons, the softness, the little dresses, etc. I'm more grateful for the daughter I already have than I'll be able to express here, but it doesn't make me wish for another little girl any less.

So I have 3 children. A boy (11), a girl (8) and another little boy (4). I'm pregnant (22 weeks) and we're on team :yellow: I'm really, really hoping for another little girl. This is our last baby, I'm having my tubes tied during the c-section, which should be scheduled for around end of July. We used the Shettles method with timing in all last 3 pregnancies. It worked for my little girl and youngest boy (hubby begged for another boy!). So we tried it again with this unborn baby, but I misjudged my dates a little, so I'm not sure it would work at all.

Guppy, great thread! :thumbup: And lol, like you, I would've loved having twin girls! :kiss: :kiss: I'll hold thumbs for you! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Can't wait to find out what you bump mamas are carrying!

Blue-i get it completely! It would be so ideal, for us, to have two boys and two girls! I mean, even though i still dont even have one girl, i would love it if we have two! 

I added you girls :flower:
Please keep us updated :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> I have two boys (Isaiah, 19 months & Elliot, 7 weeks). I am hoping for team :pink: the next time around! (I would love two girl twins!! That would complete our family perfectly :D But i would be happy with just one girl too :cloud9:) We are WTT but Im not sure when. Before we had Elliot we said we were not going to try for at least 5 more years...but now things have changed and it's all up in the air. The GD has really set in, so im not sure we will hold out that long, so i am WTT: ???

At this point we are thinking of TTC our :pink: bump after Elliot weans. I am going to do baby led weaning, so im not sure when that will be...Isaiah weaned hiimself at 5 months, but who knows what Elliot will do...i put too much into breastfeeding (I have IGT so its far from easy), so i dont want to cut myself short by risking my supply from drying up due to being pregnant or risking Elliot weaning because he doesn't like the taste change.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I have 4 boys and am currently 13 weeks pregnant with hopefully a girl bump. We did the girl diet (again), the shettles method (again) and only bd'd when the chinese gender calendar predicted a girl.
Fx as this is my last chance. 
I have a gender scan 30th April x


----------



## Guppy051708

cosmic, can't wait to hear! I hope you get your girl, finally! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

ok, you guys are going to think im nutty :blush: but we've decided on our girl name...there's a good reason for it though...in our faith, we are taught if we believe something and proclaim something, then it will be (of course, only if it is upright and such), so we are believing and proclaiming that we will get our girl next. In order to do that we felt like we had to name her already, because then we can be specific in our prayers. ...so..... Keely {KEE-lee} Ezra it is! (Ezra is a male name, but its after my grandfather and i think it can sound feminine.


----------



## chetnaz

I am 10.5 weeks pregnant and babyis due 31 oct. I have three gorgeous sons already. A five year old and 21 month old identical twins, so I'm really hoping to get my girl this time. After my first born, I had a feeling that I'd end up with three boys. Every time I thought about my future kids, I kept seeing myself surrounded by three strapping boys. I got my boys. I now want a little girl to complete our family. But I'm worried that me and DH can only make boys! I have to say, I'm getting girl vibes this time. I just can't imagine this baby as a boy, and I keep referring to it as a she, so who knows, maybee!!! I'm hoping to have a gene scan at 16 weeks so I'll update.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Good luck, I have id boys too x


----------



## chetnaz

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> Good luck, I have id boys too x

Good luck to you too. Hope we both get our healthy pink bundle this time. As much as I love my boys, I feel very outnumbered already in our household and as the boys get older and want to do boy things, I can imagine the feeling getting worse, so I'm really hoping for a girl so I can experience that mother/daughter relationship. X


----------



## wish2bmama

I am expecting in late August and am wishing and hoping for a little girl xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Wish2bMama! I have added you to the list!

Ladies, im excited to hear about your bump color!


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm driving myself mad looking at my scan pics from 14w5d and trying to guess! I guess it's all 50/50 in the world of gender guessing. :haha: :wacko:

Anyone guess?
 



Attached Files:







nub #2 bnb.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Guppy051708

wish2bmama said:


> I'm driving myself mad looking at my scan pics from 14w5d and trying to guess! I guess it's all 50/50 in the world of gender guessing. :haha: :wacko:
> 
> Anyone guess?

I think based on nub theory...it's a boy, but its very hard to tell because of the baby's angle and im no expert, so take my answer with a grain of salt. :thumbup:

you should put something up in one of the trimester sections and ask what ppl think based on nub :D Link us if you do! im interested.


----------



## wish2bmama

Yea, I posted it in 2nd tri and toddler. One thread says boy, and another says girl. One lady in the toddler one has a pretty good argument for girl. I'll find the link


----------



## wish2bmama

https://www.babyandbump.com/toddler-pre-school/952323-sister-brother-lo.html




KittyVentura said:


> MadameJ said:
> 
> 
> See I always thought the nub theory was if it angled up it was a boy n if it was straight it was a girl :shrug:
> 
> I say ...... Boy :thumbup:
> 
> It should be angled up in proportion to the curve of the spine love. In that pic you can see both lines curve to teh same degree so it's actually flat even though looks angled in the pic - if that makes sense? xxClick to expand...

Here's hoping she is right! My cousin just had her baby girl today, and I can't help but be super jealous.


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope you get your girl! Like i said, im not very good with nub theory, so im probably wrong :blush: lol


----------



## Lubbird

I'm WTT until 2013 but we aren't sure of the exact month yet. Hoping for a boy :)


----------



## leoniebabey

hi i have a little boy who is almost 2, i'm expecting now due 2.10.12 and i'm hoping for a girl this time. I find out in 5 weeks!


----------



## Guppy051708

How exciting!!!

Any intuitive thoughts on sex?


----------



## leoniebabey

nope but i didn't with my son had no clue!


----------



## Guppy051708

can't wait to hear what everyones bumps are!!!!
...this is making me girl broody! lol ...and yes, i just made that term up :rofl:


----------



## Katia-xO

Guppy051708 said:


> can't wait to hear what everyones bumps are!!!!
> ...this is making me girl broody! lol ...and yes, i just made that term up :rofl:

Lol! I genuinely have no gut feeling about what gender im having, just "know" it's going to be a boy just to mess my plan of girl then boy up!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have two little boys, Izaiah-4 and Teagen-22 months. 

We are technicallyish trying now... But I'm not ovulating on my own... I will be going on clomid shortly. And we're hoping for a little sister for our boys! I definitely wouldn't mind twins either! Two girls, or a boy and a girl.. As long as there's a girl somewhere for me!


----------



## cdj1

I am expecting for June this year and I want a girl :pink:


----------



## try4girl

Are all of you ladies finding out what you are having? I am not due to the fact that I am not sure I am going to be ok if it is another boy. I am hoping that if it is a boy and I find out when after giving birth I will be able to just be happy he is is healthy. Is that crazy? I suffered from PPD after both of my boys and I am scared to find out now and slip into a depression.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: i have added you :flower:

try4girl, my dh and i were talking about that last night....when we do get pregnant again, we arn't sure what we want to do...the last time we were so disappointed as soon as we found out (dont get me wrong! i LOVE Elliot, but i know you kwim :thumbup:) Anyways, he was saying maybe we shouldn't find out because then we wouldn't have to deal with GD for as long, and since i bonded right away at the birth (didn't take my GD away, but i do have a strong connection with him), then maybe it would be better to keep it a surprise...then again, its hard not finding out! And plus if we had a girl we would have to buy everything because we have two boys! So no girl stuff....so its up in the air...but thats our confliction....on the mental level, probably not finding out would be better..


----------



## BlueHadeda

I'm with you ladies on this one! We took a family vote to see if we should stay team :yellow: or find out. I was outvoted, everyone else wanted to wait. So we're staying team :yellow:. But I wasn't sad that I was outvoted, because in a way I think it might make it easier on me if it turns out to be a boy. I've also always bonded immediately with my newborn baby. I'm sure I'll have no problem this time either, doesn't matter what the gender. If we find out the gender, and it is a girl, I would of course be over the moon. But if it's a boy, I'm scared that I'll be sad, and I really don't want to spoil my last pregnancy by being sad. Not when this baby was wanted so much. I never thought I'd have a 4th, so it's such an unexpected blessing, I just want to enjoy and love my baby now still in my tummy without crying over never having another girl again.


----------



## try4girl

I know what you mean I have two boys so what my hubby and I are doing is we are saving incase it is a girl and we are making a list of things like the car seat, swing and such that way he can go and buy those things while I am at home with the baby a few days later. We are going to buy one each a boy and girl take home outfit, and go from there. I figure that if it is a girl she can where a few of our sons pj's the first few days till I can go and buy all the cute girl things that I want. :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hi ladies

I'm Kaz and mummy to Henry (aged 2 years) and non-id twins Liliah and Tallulah (nearly 8 months) I am WTT until 2014 and would love another blue bump!

Really pleased to see this new area of the forum. I must admit, I used to cringe so much, browsing the site and coming across Gender Disappointment threads. Because I knew somewhere within them would be at least one lady who just does not understand and comes out with the brainless "you should be happy to be pregnant at all" type comments. Arrrrghhh!!! Of course we're thrilled to be pregnant and the baby is looking healthy but ffs, you can't lie and pretend you don't care what sex you're expecting when in actual fact you do care!! Makes me very cross. Anyway, hurrah for this section and other understanding people :)

From a very early age I knew I wanted two babies. My yearning for a baby girl and the pretty dresses started VERY young. But in my naive head I decided that I must have a boy first so that he could be the big protective brother when my little girl were to come along. 

Lo and behold!! I got my boy first. It was very strange. I knew it was what I had 'planned' but when we found out it was a boy at our 16 week scan... my heart just fell. No pretty dresses, no barbies. No pink and purple.. I love purple. Gosh, I really was disappointed and I felt SO guilty. My husband was pleased. I still enjoyed my pregnancy and as time went on, I did get my head around the fact I was carrying a boy. Choosing his wardrobe wasn't fun, I must admit. I still don't particularly enjoy it. I just can't get enthusiastic about boys clothes!! But thats really very unimportant in the grand scheme of things. Once Henry had been born.. I fell in love. I could not wish for a more incredible son. The disappointment didn't exist even for a second once he had arrived and it never has since.

I was team yellow with the twins. I hate to admit it but if I had ended up with two boys, I would have felt totally and utterly crushed. Don't get me wrong, I would have loved them to bits and obviously would have got used to having two more little men in my life. But.. blah.. it feels horrible writing it, as if I'm saying I wouldn't have wanted them. I really would have!! Its just.. preference, isn't it. Anyway, its irrelevant, I gave birth to two absolutely gorgeous healthy little girls and I was (and still am!) on cloud nine!! Needless to say, I am at the stage where I need an extention built onto our house for all of their clothes.. haha!

Sooooooo if I am lucky enough to fall pregnant again.. 2014 is when it will be. If everything goes to plan! I would adore another little man. To even it up, yes, but also so Henry has a lil playmate. Hes going to be ganged up on big time by his little sisters, I just know it! If I were to have another girl, I wouldn't be disappointed as such. At least, not like I would have been if the twins had been boys. Because I've already got my boy. I don't NEED another one in the same way I felt I NEEDED a boy and a girl (or two!). But if I could choose.. it would deffo be a boy :)

Sorry for rambling, I tend to do that a lot. I hope everyone in here gets what they want. Whether it be now or another time x


----------



## wish2bmama

I just can't wait. I can't risk finding out it's a boy at the birth with all the hormones and be disappointed and have to deal with it after the baby is born. If I find out now, I have time to prep and be happy at the birth.


----------



## wish2bmama

Had my scan today. It's a boy. I just can't help but be disappointed. :cry: I feel horrible for it.. but I wanted a little princess so dang badly. I'm all emotional.


----------



## Guppy051708

wish2bmama said:


> Had my scan today. It's a boy. I just can't help but be disappointed. :cry: I feel horrible for it.. but I wanted a little princess so dang badly. I'm all emotional.

:hugs: :flow: :hug:
I know this feeling all too well. :hugs:
Im right there with ya hun :flow:


----------



## Katia-xO

wish2bmama said:


> Had my scan today. It's a boy. I just can't help but be disappointed. :cry: I feel horrible for it.. but I wanted a little princess so dang badly. I'm all emotional.

:hugs: so sorry. My gender scan is on my birthday, I can't imagine feeling so crushed when I'm meant to be enjoying my day :( xx


----------



## Lubbird

wish2bmama said:


> Had my scan today. It's a boy. I just can't help but be disappointed. :cry: I feel horrible for it.. but I wanted a little princess so dang badly. I'm all emotional.

Oh hun i'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hug:
Been thinking of you today. I hope today is a little better :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you :) I know it's going to take some time. But I know it will be okay


----------



## Guppy051708

you will be. :hug:
I mean, im still disappointed #2 wasn't a girl, but tbh with my boys being only 17 months apart, i reckon it will be more fun once they can interact (Elliot is only 2 months old, so he's not much fun at this point :haha:) ...still sad i dont have a girl, and i will be an absolute train wreck if my next is a boy, but you got this hun. Its tough but there's a lot to look forward to with their bonds...sounds lame sauce but im found some healing in dressing them alike :D I twin them often...sorta gives me my girl fix, in a way. :blush: I dont want to say these things to invalidate your feelings (I hate it when ppl do that!) but just giving you some hope...though i still am sad over not having a girl...im not sure that feeling will ever go away. :nope:


----------



## bigmomma74

I'm Claire, 38 and TTC no 6 (i have an estranged 17 year old son who lives with his father).
I have 4 DDs - Caitlin (14), Chloe (11), Tegan (9) and Darcy (7 months) and we are hoping for a boy this time around (although a BFP would be nice 1st!!)

I might sound mad but I've had my boys name picked for the last 2 babies and its still waiting!

Positive OPK today so here we go again.....


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust:


----------



## katealim

Super bummed today. Had my scan at 12+6 yesterday and everywhere I post the pic I get girl guesses, (like 100% of them are girl guesses). This was our last try for a boy and everyone is saying girly congrats! Uggghh.:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: so much saddness in this board lately. Sending you girls lots of love. x


----------



## BlueHadeda

wish2bmama said:


> Had my scan today. It's a boy. I just can't help but be disappointed. :cry: I feel horrible for it.. but I wanted a little princess so dang badly. I'm all emotional.

:hugs: So sorry!! Know how you feel...


----------



## katrus78

Hello, everyone. I am new in this section. Short story about me: I have a 9-year-old boy Erik, and all my life I wanted a little girl. However, after a long struggle with infertility, I am now finaly pregnant again. I had an IVF over the past two months, and they put back two embryos inside me. I won't know until a few weeks from now whether one or two stuck. I am very very hopeful that at least one of them is a girl, but better both. I will be extremely disappointed if both are boys, although most people around me think I should just be grateful for getting pregnant at all and should be happy for any gender. I have 5 frozen embryos in the lab, so if it's two boys... well, I feel like I won't be able to stop until I have a girl. There's gotta be one girl in the rest 5, right? Ok, ok, I am not that crazy, but I swear there better be one inside already!


----------



## Vicyi

Hi girls :hi: as much as i hate to admit it i think i fall into this group :( I am soo lucky to have both a girl & a boy already :cloud9: but when we TTC no3 (hopefully soon!!) i'm REALLY wanting another girl.
Its hard because with no1 i wasnt really bothered i had wanted a boy first to be the 'big brother' but then again i also really wanted a girlie. I got my :pink: . Then with preg no2 i again wasnt TOO bothered but was leaning more towards a girl as they were going to be sharing a room, i had all the baby clothes from DD1 etc but i ended up with my gorgeous :blue: who i now wouldnt change for the world. I feel so lucky to have one of each.
The thing is now loads of people are either say 'oh you have one of each, you dont need another' :growlmad: or they say 'i guess you dont care WHAT you end up with next time seeing as you already have one of each' :wacko:
But the truth is i reeeeally want another :pink:. My DD is a tomboy and has only just started (as of this week!!) to let me do ANYTHING with her hair etc and i also have to admit that i did dress her in a lot of cool unisex clothing when she was a baby as i didnt want to conform to the whole 'girls=pink, boys=blue' thing. 
I know i am lucky (as do all of you) to have happy, heathly babies and i would welcome another son into our family with all the love i gave the other two BUT i just cant see it :nope: I have a girls name picked out and everything :cry:


----------



## BlueHadeda

katrus78 said:


> Hello, everyone. I am new in this section. Short story about me: I have a 9-year-old boy Erik, and all my life I wanted a little girl. However, after a long struggle with infertility, I am now finaly pregnant again. I had an IVF over the past two months, and they put back two embryos inside me. I won't know until a few weeks from now whether one or two stuck. I am very very hopeful that at least one of them is a girl, but better both. I will be extremely disappointed if both are boys, although most people around me think I should just be grateful for getting pregnant at all and should be happy for any gender. I have 5 frozen embryos in the lab, so if it's two boys... well, I feel like I won't be able to stop until I have a girl. There's gotta be one girl in the rest 5, right? Ok, ok, I am not that crazy, but I swear there better be one inside already!

You've gone through so much to get pregnant! I'm hoping for a sticky bean for you. :thumbup: And good luck on the gender, I'm also praying for a little girl. :hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Vicyi said:


> Hi girls :hi: as much as i hate to admit it i think i fall into this group :( I am soo lucky to have both a girl & a boy already :cloud9: but when we TTC no3 (hopefully soon!!) i'm REALLY wanting another girl.
> Its hard because with no1 i wasnt really bothered i had wanted a boy first to be the 'big brother' but then again i also really wanted a girlie. I got my :pink: . Then with preg no2 i again wasnt TOO bothered but was leaning more towards a girl as they were going to be sharing a room, i had all the baby clothes from DD1 etc but i ended up with my gorgeous :blue: who i now wouldnt change for the world. I feel so lucky to have one of each.
> The thing is now loads of people are either say 'oh you have one of each, you dont need another' :growlmad: or they say 'i guess you dont care WHAT you end up with next time seeing as you already have one of each' :wacko:
> But the truth is i reeeeally want another :pink:. My DD is a tomboy and has only just started (as of this week!!) to let me do ANYTHING with her hair etc and i also have to admit that i did dress her in a lot of cool unisex clothing when she was a baby as i didnt want to conform to the whole 'girls=pink, boys=blue' thing.
> I know i am lucky (as do all of you) to have happy, heathly babies and i would welcome another son into our family with all the love i gave the other two BUT i just cant see it :nope: I have a girls name picked out and everything :cry:

I'm in sort of the same boat as you. I already have my little girl, but I so wanted another one. I had boy, then girl, then boy again. And I'm now pregnant and on team :yellow:. I'm praying for it to be a little girl, but I have a strong suspician it's going to be a boy. And this is definitely our very last baby. :cry: 

I *hated* it when people would ask me why do I wanted another child when I was pregnant with my 3rd..."because you already have your pigeon pair"!! As if the fact that you have one boy and one girl must be enough children! As if the only reason you'll ever have a third is because your first 2 is of the same gender!! Gosh, babies are the biggest gift ever, I honestly don't understand how anyone could be happy with only 2, despite the gender, LOL. I wish I could have 10 babies! :haha: 

And ya, the inevitable comments of "why does it matter so much that you want another girl, at least you already *have* one!". As if that negates my feelings and wishes as being silly and inappropriate and unnecessary! I still feel them, I still wish for a little girl, even though I have one. Having a little girl, just made me want more!!! It was and is such a great experience. I want to repeat that! It makes me endlessly sad to think I'll never have it again. Of course if this turns out to be a boy, like I think it is, I'll love him like my other children. I'll still enjoy him for who he is and who he will become. But it won't take my sadness away of not having another pink bundle. So yes, I understand perfectly how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## jele123

We have two beautiful boys (4 and 3 in may) and were expecting our third.. A girl would be perfect to complete our family! Two different physics said last year id be pregnant with a girl and the Chinese gender calculator which was right for both the boys says its a girl!!! In desperate to know, got to wait till 31st may though  x x


----------



## katealim

jele123 said:


> We have two beautiful boys (4 and 3 in may) and were expecting our third.. A girl would be perfect to complete our family! Two different physics said last year id be pregnant with a girl and the Chinese gender calculator which was right for both the boys says its a girl!!! In desperate to know, got to wait till 31st may though  x x

That's the same date as my gender scan! Seems like forever away!


----------



## JasperJoe

I have 3 boys, Joseph 4, Kai forever 11 weeks and Jasper 15 months. I am 15 weeks pregnant hoping for a girl. I just know it's another boy, mothers instinct telling me so. I find out 1st June


----------



## Katia-xO

My gender scan is today.. I'll keep you updated if baby is cooperative! x


----------



## Lubbird

Katia-xO said:


> My gender scan is today.. I'll keep you updated if baby is cooperative! x

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Katia-xO

It's team pink!! So glad I got what I wanted, such a lovely birthday present.. Hope all of you get the same news as me xx


----------



## katrus78

Congrats, sweety! Such a relief, isnt it lol?


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you! It was after the shock wore off, I've been calling her 'he' for weeks to get my head round it :/ x


----------



## Guppy051708

HUGE Congrats!!! Thats fab!!! so happy for you!


----------



## Guppy051708

today i am feeling a bit depressed...its still going to be a while before we can try for a girl...im thinking of purchasing a book written by Shuttles about conceiving a girl...anyone else?
We did shuttles method for a boy (not knowing it ahead of time :dohh:) and we got a boy both times (wish i would have known before hindsight though :dohh:) so apparently it could work. so far its 2 or 2 for us and 100% accurate...


----------



## bigmomma74

Don't put too much faith in Shettles. We did it religiously for a boy last pregnancy and sure enough....girl number 4! We aren't doing anything this time, just hoping the odds are against 5 girls in a row!!

Can I be added to the front page as we are TTC at the moment :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Certainly :D I have added you hun :flower:

yeah..i def dont think its foolproof! But i have nothing to lose, so i might as well give it a shot...and it accurate for our last two...but nothing is a guarantee, and i realize thats just anecdotal evidence. I figure, we try it, it works it works, if it doesn't then its whatever is meant to be...though i do hope God finds favor :blush: But im a huge believer that we can't play God anyways, so whatever little person he wants ruling our world will come to be :lol:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Could I be added to 2013 team bluuuue please!!


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hello :flower:
This is my first baby, due Nov 29th (11 weeks pregnant now) and I'm reeeeeally hoping for a little *girl*. If it's a girl first, I can relax and wont care about what genders come next. 
Hubby is really hoping for a boy. I think we want each sex equally!

I did take an Intelligender test last week and of course, it came back with boy, but trying not to bother about that too much although my gut tells me it's a boy. My SIL is also having her first baby and everyone is convinced it's a girl :wacko:


----------



## minties

Hi! I'm Michelle, I'm 29 and have a 17 month old son.

OH and I only want 2 kids, so I am hoping for a girl and so is he.

I'm due November 12th 2012.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome ladies! :hi:

I have updated the 1st page. Hope you all get your baby dreams :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

please update :flower:

...cheering you all on :dust:


----------



## leoniebabey

1 WEEK TO GO till i find out!! hoping and praying it's a girl


----------



## Guppy051708

leoniebabey said:


> 1 WEEK TO GO till i find out!! hoping and praying it's a girl

:dance: 

:pink::dust::pink:​


----------



## katrus78

Leonie, LOVE your avatar, I used to laugh so hard at that idiot!!
Good luck to you sweety!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm due 22nd November 2012, already have a little boy and hoping for team :pink: this time!


----------



## Guppy051708

updated :flower:
Welcome!


----------



## Guppy051708

Leonie, how did today go?


----------



## pinkribbon

I should hopefully find out on 2nd July if I'm having :pink: or :blue:, and my due date has been moved to 18th nov instead of 22nd. The baby looked :blue: to me when we saw it and in that moment I didn't feel bothered. I'm hoping this is a good sign that I won't feel extreme disappointment if a boy is confirmed.


----------



## geordiemammy

hi im so glad there is a group for this i have 4 lovely n wild boys luc 10 charlie 7 john 6 and jake 2 i miscarried in dec 2011 and now im pregnant again im really hoping for a girl to complete my family and my boys have said they dont want another brother they want a sister to fuss over ill be upset if its a boy as this is my last try due to health issues!!! as you can find out from 16 weeks im going to book a private scan to find out cause i just cant wait til 20 weeks im very early on so lets hope i make it that far and good luck to everyone on getting what you want!!!! im hoping for team :pink:


----------



## Baby321

geordiemammy said:


> hi im so glad there is a group for this i have 4 lovely n wild boys luc 10 charlie 7 john 6 and jake 2 i miscarried in dec 2011 and now im pregnant again im really hoping for a girl to complete my family and my boys have said they dont want another brother they want a sister to fuss over ill be upset if its a boy as this is my last try due to health issues!!! as you can find out from 16 weeks im going to book a private scan to find out cause i just cant wait til 20 weeks im very early on so lets hope i make it that far and good luck to everyone on getting what you want!!!! im hoping for team :pink:

Good luck geordiemammy, I hope you get your girl. I understand how you feel. I have three girls and it looks like I am about to have girl no.4, really would have loved a boy. This is my last baby because I have had all c-sections and i was told not to have any more , so took a risk with this one. Feel very disappointed that I didn't get a boy :cry: Don't get me wrong I will love my girl x


----------



## pinkribbon

Baby321 said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> hi im so glad there is a group for this i have 4 lovely n wild boys luc 10 charlie 7 john 6 and jake 2 i miscarried in dec 2011 and now im pregnant again im really hoping for a girl to complete my family and my boys have said they dont want another brother they want a sister to fuss over ill be upset if its a boy as this is my last try due to health issues!!! as you can find out from 16 weeks im going to book a private scan to find out cause i just cant wait til 20 weeks im very early on so lets hope i make it that far and good luck to everyone on getting what you want!!!! im hoping for team :pink:
> 
> Good luck geordiemammy, I hope you get your girl. I understand how you feel. I have three girls and it looks like I am about to have girl no.4, really would have loved a boy. This is my last baby because I have had all c-sections and i was told not to have any more , so took a risk with this one. Feel very disappointed that I didn't get a boy :cry: Don't get me wrong I will love my girl xClick to expand...

Mine is looking :blue: and I was hoping for :pink: so sending :hugs: to you xxxx


----------



## Baby321

pinkribbon said:


> Baby321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> hi im so glad there is a group for this i have 4 lovely n wild boys luc 10 charlie 7 john 6 and jake 2 i miscarried in dec 2011 and now im pregnant again im really hoping for a girl to complete my family and my boys have said they dont want another brother they want a sister to fuss over ill be upset if its a boy as this is my last try due to health issues!!! as you can find out from 16 weeks im going to book a private scan to find out cause i just cant wait til 20 weeks im very early on so lets hope i make it that far and good luck to everyone on getting what you want!!!! im hoping for team :pink:
> 
> Good luck geordiemammy, I hope you get your girl. I understand how you feel. I have three girls and it looks like I am about to have girl no.4, really would have loved a boy. This is my last baby because I have had all c-sections and i was told not to have any more , so took a risk with this one. Feel very disappointed that I didn't get a boy :cry: Don't get me wrong I will love my girl xClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is looking :blue: and I was hoping for :pink: so sending :hugs: to you xxxxClick to expand...

Pinkribbbon :hugs: to you as well x


----------



## Blue_star

This is my first baby, FOB/OH left he changed his mind suddenly decided he didn't want to be a dad.. So now it's going to be me and baby and support from my family.

I'm hoping for my first baby to be alittle girl alot.


----------



## pinkribbon

I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!

i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage test


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage testClick to expand...

Did you have a boy that pregnancy? It went purpley pink on drying. How does the cabbage work? I don't put any stake in them, I still think I'm having a boy!


----------



## katealim

Hope your results are right!


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage testClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have a boy that pregnancy? It went purpley pink on drying. How does the cabbage work? I don't put any stake in them, I still think I'm having a boy!Click to expand...

i lost the baby at 12 weeks so didnt find out the cabbage test is something to do with boiling purple cabbage and mixing the stock off it with your wee it either goes red or stays purple put the cabbage test into youtube search and there is loads about it on there im pretty sure im on for my 5th boy but fingers crossed im wrong cause i really want a pink one


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage testClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have a boy that pregnancy? It went purpley pink on drying. How does the cabbage work? I don't put any stake in them, I still think I'm having a boy!Click to expand...
> 
> i lost the baby at 12 weeks so didnt find out the cabbage test is something to do with boiling purple cabbage and mixing the stock off it with your wee it either goes red or stays purple put the cabbage test into youtube search and there is loads about it on there im pretty sure im on for my 5th boy but fingers crossed im wrong cause i really want a pink oneClick to expand...

Sorry for your loss :hugs: when do you find out pink or blue? My scan is on 2nd July. On an entirely different note I'm also in Newcastle!


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage testClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have a boy that pregnancy? It went purpley pink on drying. How does the cabbage work? I don't put any stake in them, I still think I'm having a boy!Click to expand...
> 
> i lost the baby at 12 weeks so didnt find out the cabbage test is something to do with boiling purple cabbage and mixing the stock off it with your wee it either goes red or stays purple put the cabbage test into youtube search and there is loads about it on there im pretty sure im on for my 5th boy but fingers crossed im wrong cause i really want a pink oneClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs: when do you find out pink or blue? My scan is on 2nd July. On an entirely different note I'm also in Newcastle!Click to expand...

i have ages to wait im still really early will find out properly how far i am next tuesday where in newcastle are ya im from gateshead x


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage testClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have a boy that pregnancy? It went purpley pink on drying. How does the cabbage work? I don't put any stake in them, I still think I'm having a boy!Click to expand...
> 
> i lost the baby at 12 weeks so didnt find out the cabbage test is something to do with boiling purple cabbage and mixing the stock off it with your wee it either goes red or stays purple put the cabbage test into youtube search and there is loads about it on there im pretty sure im on for my 5th boy but fingers crossed im wrong cause i really want a pink oneClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs: when do you find out pink or blue? My scan is on 2nd July. On an entirely different note I'm also in Newcastle!Click to expand...
> 
> i have ages to wait im still really early will find out properly how far i am next tuesday where in newcastle are ya im from gateshead xClick to expand...

Whitley bay so the other way! I got pushed forward at my dating scan, let me know how you get on :flow:


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage testClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have a boy that pregnancy? It went purpley pink on drying. How does the cabbage work? I don't put any stake in them, I still think I'm having a boy!Click to expand...
> 
> i lost the baby at 12 weeks so didnt find out the cabbage test is something to do with boiling purple cabbage and mixing the stock off it with your wee it either goes red or stays purple put the cabbage test into youtube search and there is loads about it on there im pretty sure im on for my 5th boy but fingers crossed im wrong cause i really want a pink oneClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs: when do you find out pink or blue? My scan is on 2nd July. On an entirely different note I'm also in Newcastle!Click to expand...
> 
> i have ages to wait im still really early will find out properly how far i am next tuesday where in newcastle are ya im from gateshead xClick to expand...
> 
> Whitley bay so the other way! I got pushed forward at my dating scan, let me know how you get on :flow:Click to expand...

i hope i get pushed forward i have to be taken in at 38 weeks for a section which is not what i wanted but if they push my dates its the difference between a dec baby and a jan baby plus im not very patient at all wish we could just be like cats and dogs and have a 9 week pregnancy instead of 40 weeks it would be great


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage testClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have a boy that pregnancy? It went purpley pink on drying. How does the cabbage work? I don't put any stake in them, I still think I'm having a boy!Click to expand...
> 
> i lost the baby at 12 weeks so didnt find out the cabbage test is something to do with boiling purple cabbage and mixing the stock off it with your wee it either goes red or stays purple put the cabbage test into youtube search and there is loads about it on there im pretty sure im on for my 5th boy but fingers crossed im wrong cause i really want a pink oneClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs: when do you find out pink or blue? My scan is on 2nd July. On an entirely different note I'm also in Newcastle!Click to expand...
> 
> i have ages to wait im still really early will find out properly how far i am next tuesday where in newcastle are ya im from gateshead xClick to expand...
> 
> Whitley bay so the other way! I got pushed forward at my dating scan, let me know how you get on :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> i hope i get pushed forward i have to be taken in at 38 weeks for a section which is not what i wanted but if they push my dates its the difference between a dec baby and a jan baby plus im not very patient at all wish we could just be like cats and dogs and have a 9 week pregnancy instead of 40 weeks it would be greatClick to expand...

:rofl: could you imagine? I could have had mine by now! :haha: I think mine will probably be late, I was induced with DS because of suspected preeclampsia and I reckon he would have hung on in there as long as physically possible lol


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> i took one with the last pregnancy and got pinky purple so wasnt sure what to think there is also a cabbage testClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have a boy that pregnancy? It went purpley pink on drying. How does the cabbage work? I don't put any stake in them, I still think I'm having a boy!Click to expand...
> 
> i lost the baby at 12 weeks so didnt find out the cabbage test is something to do with boiling purple cabbage and mixing the stock off it with your wee it either goes red or stays purple put the cabbage test into youtube search and there is loads about it on there im pretty sure im on for my 5th boy but fingers crossed im wrong cause i really want a pink oneClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs: when do you find out pink or blue? My scan is on 2nd July. On an entirely different note I'm also in Newcastle!Click to expand...
> 
> i have ages to wait im still really early will find out properly how far i am next tuesday where in newcastle are ya im from gateshead xClick to expand...
> 
> Whitley bay so the other way! I got pushed forward at my dating scan, let me know how you get on :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> i hope i get pushed forward i have to be taken in at 38 weeks for a section which is not what i wanted but if they push my dates its the difference between a dec baby and a jan baby plus im not very patient at all wish we could just be like cats and dogs and have a 9 week pregnancy instead of 40 weeks it would be greatClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: could you imagine? I could have had mine by now! :haha: I think mine will probably be late, I was induced with DS because of suspected preeclampsia and I reckon he would have hung on in there as long as physically possible lolClick to expand...

my oldest was a week late then 2nd was 4 days early 3rd was bang on his due date and fourth was a week early didnt even know i was in labor only went for a check up and i was 4cm at 1:30pm sent to labor ward by 2pm 6 cm still no pain it wasnt normal got pain at 3pm had him at 3:20pm wouldnt like to think how quick this one would come if i was doing it natural


----------



## pinkribbon

Wow! That must have been quite a surprise! Are you having LO at RVI? I am, last time I was at wansbeck but was supposed to go to north Tyneside x


----------



## geordiemammy

i am thinking about the rvi!!! the qe is just round the corner from me but after the way i was dealt with in dec when i lost the baby not sure i want to go back even though i had the other 4 there might have to have shared care with the 2 hospitals as im under colposcopy too the thing us women go through if men could have babies contraception would be 100% safe and there would only be one child per family lol


----------



## pinkribbon

If men had to have babies the population would die out :haha:

I suppose it's just where you feel most comfortable that's gonna be the best option :flow:


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> If men had to have babies the population would die out :haha:
> 
> I suppose it's just where you feel most comfortable that's gonna be the best option :flow:

the rvi has a much better rep plus with all the new bits its more advanced ill see what happens after scan then ill decide where my care would be! when you due by the way


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm due 18th november, what about you?


----------



## geordiemammy

not certain yet but around the start of jan will know more on tuesday x


----------



## katrus78

Pinkribbon, 18th of Nov is my bday :) nice lol :)


----------



## pinkribbon

katrus78 said:


> Pinkribbon, 18th of Nov is my bday :) nice lol :)

Ooh maybe you will share a birthday ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry i have been MIA ladies. 
Been getting test for PCOS and Cushings...i think we are going to have to wait even longer than planned to try for our :pink: :sad1: Was going to try after Elliot led weaning...but now i should probably focus on fixing my body...blah.



pinkribbon said:


> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!

Oh so much fun!!! I did one with both of my boys. And both times it came out boy. So it was accurate for us. I have read in numerous places that if it comes out "boy" then its open for debate on the sex, could be boy, could be girl. But if it shows "girl" its usually far more accurate. I hope you get your girl! And even if they don't work its nice to have some hope!


----------



## Guppy051708

everyone has been added to the front :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

RE: babys arrivals...#1 came at 41+5...so i just assumed #2 would be late...we didn't tell a soul the EDD because i didn't feel like everyone asking me why i wasn't induced or where is the baby? or when is the baby going to come? or he's stubborn :wacko: so we didn't tell anyone...sure enough DS2 came at 38+3 :dohh: i was happy he was early, but still...lol i knew ovuation dates on both :dohh: guess babys just have their own plans!


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> Sorry i have been MIA ladies.
> Been getting test for PCOS and Cushings...i think we are going to have to wait even longer than planned to try for our :pink: :sad1: Was going to try after Elliot led weaning...but now i should probably focus on fixing my body...blah.
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I took a gendermaker test this morning - just for fun of course - and got a pink result! I'm kinda hoping it's accurate!
> 
> Oh so much fun!!! I did one with both of my boys. And both times it came out boy. So it was accurate for us. I have read in numerous places that if it comes out "boy" then its open for debate on the sex, could be boy, could be girl. But if it shows "girl" its usually far more accurate. I hope you get your girl! And even if they don't work its nice to have some hope!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your plans have been put on hold :( maybe after all the testing you can have a plan of action though? 

That gives me hope about the gendermaker. I've had people guessing the sex in 1st and 2nd tri based on the skull etc and nearly everyone has said boy or def boy. :shrug: I'm kinda just assuming it's a boy I even feel boy this time....


----------



## Guppy051708

i hope you get your girl :hugs: but i understand mentally preparing. thats what i had to do with Elliot....was still super disappointed but id like to think that maybe it helped.


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> i hope you get your girl :hugs: but i understand mentally preparing. thats what i had to do with Elliot....was still super disappointed but id like to think that maybe it helped.

I know that I will love the baby either way, as the day I had my 1st scan I was so in love with what I was seeing I wasn't as bothered. But it's our last baby so I'd love a girl... I just feel incredibly guilty saying that as I feel like I know it's a boy and I'm betraying him :(


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> i hope you get your girl :hugs: but i understand mentally preparing. thats what i had to do with Elliot....was still super disappointed but id like to think that maybe it helped.
> 
> I know that I will love the baby either way, as the day I had my 1st scan I was so in love with what I was seeing I wasn't as bothered. But it's our last baby so I'd love a girl... I just feel incredibly guilty saying that as I feel like I know it's a boy and I'm betraying him :(Click to expand...

No need to explain yourself, hun. I think all of us here feel that way :hugs: We all love our babies, and will love whatever God blesses us with, but we all also have the same feelings as you. You arn't judged here :hug:


----------



## EstelSeren

I have a daughter already. We're wtt until 1st September 2012 and are hoping to have a boy :blue: this time round! 

In all honesty I was hoping for a boy before having my daughter but I loved her more than anything from the 1st scan! I even managed to only show a hint of disappointment to my husband when we found out the gender at 20 weeks! I really want a son though! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## LittleLady04

We have 3 dd's so we are really hoping to join team :blue: the next time round. We aren't sure when we will start ttc yet though :cloud9:


----------



## rwhite

Can I please be put under '???' haha:) and hoping for a girl? Thanks :flow:


----------



## Baby321

I am hoping for a boy this time round because i have three girls but I do think it is another girl because when I went for my scan the sonographer was looking at a potty shot and there was nothing in between the legs, so looks like my last baby is also a girl. I did feel the disappointment for a couple of weeks but I am ok now, just want my baby to be ok. My other kids are looking forward to having a baby in the house. Last year I had a miscarriage so they didn't really understand what happened there because kids usually expect when mummy is pregnant there will be a baby at the end. So, this time round, hope baby makes it to the end. have been having alot of problems with this pregnancy. Feeling a bit better because I am nearing my V-day. Best of luck to all you ladies. x


----------



## Guppy051708

Baby321 said:


> I am hoping for a boy this time round because i have three girls but I do think it is another girl because when I went for my scan the sonographer was looking at a potty shot and there was nothing in between the legs, so looks like my last baby is also a girl. I did feel the disappointment for a couple of weeks but I am ok now, just want my baby to be ok. My other kids are looking forward to having a baby in the house. Last year I had a miscarriage so they didn't really understand what happened there because kids usually expect when mummy is pregnant there will be a baby at the end. So, this time round, hope baby makes it to the end. have been having alot of problems with this pregnancy. Feeling a bit better because I am nearing my V-day. Best of luck to all you ladies. x

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
Im glad this baby is healthy, but also understand your disappointment. 
You rock for being so positive despite the sex :flow:

Happy [early] V-Day! :cake:


----------



## Baby321

Guppy051708 said:


> Baby321 said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a boy this time round because i have three girls but I do think it is another girl because when I went for my scan the sonographer was looking at a potty shot and there was nothing in between the legs, so looks like my last baby is also a girl. I did feel the disappointment for a couple of weeks but I am ok now, just want my baby to be ok. My other kids are looking forward to having a baby in the house. Last year I had a miscarriage so they didn't really understand what happened there because kids usually expect when mummy is pregnant there will be a baby at the end. So, this time round, hope baby makes it to the end. have been having alot of problems with this pregnancy. Feeling a bit better because I am nearing my V-day. Best of luck to all you ladies. x
> 
> Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
> Im glad this baby is healthy, but also understand your disappointment.
> You rock for being so positive despite the sex :flow:
> 
> Happy [early] V-Day! :cake:Click to expand...

Thankyou guppy for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Blue_star

I just had my gender scan today I was put down for hoping for a girl, I found out today i'm having a little girl! :) this is my first.


----------



## Guppy051708

Blue_star said:



> I just had my gender scan today I was put down for hoping for a girl, I found out today i'm having a little girl! :) this is my first.

:yipee: YAYAY!!! So happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## rwhite

You lucky thing Blue_star, congrats! :)


----------



## katealim

We were hoping our 3rd would be a son but we learnt today that we our expecting our 3rd and last little princess.


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on another princess. 
im sorry that you didn't get your son :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: ladies!

I am still not doing well with the gender disappointment. I am struggleing to even give the baby and name and refuse to call the baby HIM! I just say the baby. :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

wish2bmama said:


> :hugs: ladies!
> 
> I am still not doing well with the gender disappointment. I am struggleing to even give the baby and name and refuse to call the baby HIM! I just say the baby. :cry:

:hugs: and more :hugs: thats how i felt with DS2. Im sorry. i really understand your disappointment. It is hard to deal with. We are always here for you :hug:


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: katealim and wish2bmama xx


----------



## Baby321

katealim said:


> We were hoping our 3rd would be a son but we learnt today that we our expecting our 3rd and last little princess.

congrats on your lil princess, try not to worry too much, I am also in the same situation as you, i am having my fourth and last girl x


----------



## katealim

Baby321 said:


> katealim said:
> 
> 
> We were hoping our 3rd would be a son but we learnt today that we our expecting our 3rd and last little princess.
> 
> congrats on your lil princess, try not to worry too much, I am also in the same situation as you, i am having my fourth and last girl xClick to expand...

When are you due? Nice to see I'm not the only one with a house full of little ladies.


----------



## Baby321

katealim said:


> Baby321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katealim said:
> 
> 
> We were hoping our 3rd would be a son but we learnt today that we our expecting our 3rd and last little princess.
> 
> congrats on your lil princess, try not to worry too much, I am also in the same situation as you, i am having my fourth and last girl xClick to expand...
> 
> When are you due? Nice to see I'm not the only one with a house full of little ladies.Click to expand...

I am due on the 22nd September but I have a section planned on the 7th. When are you due?My kids are looking forward to meet the baby, so it will be nice. My little girls are not so little now they are 11, 9 and 7, so it will be nice having a little baby in the house x


----------



## katealim

Baby321 said:


> katealim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katealim said:
> 
> 
> We were hoping our 3rd would be a son but we learnt today that we our expecting our 3rd and last little princess.
> 
> congrats on your lil princess, try not to worry too much, I am also in the same situation as you, i am having my fourth and last girl xClick to expand...
> 
> When are you due? Nice to see I'm not the only one with a house full of little ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> I am due on the 22nd September but I have a section planned on the 7th. When are you due?My kids are looking forward to meet the baby, so it will be nice. My little girls are not so little now they are 11, 9 and 7, so it will be nice having a little baby in the house xClick to expand...

Mine aren't so little anymore either. They are 9 and 7 and this one is due Oct. 24th. Agreed it will be nice having a another babe in the house.


----------



## discoclare

Hi,

I'm Clare and new on this board. I am lucky to have a DD (nearly 2) and am expecting mt second with due date 1st November. I would really love another girl. I am uncertain whether to find out the gender at my scan in 2 weeks. I am leaning towards staying team yellow but I don't know what to do! I didn't use any of the swaying methods (I had some gynae issues late last year and just decided to see if could have another as soon as possible as am late 30s, fortunately got preggo straight away) so have no clue from that!


----------



## katealim

discoclare said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Clare and new on this board. I am lucky to have a DD (nearly 2) and am expecting mt second with due date 1st November. I would really love another girl. I am uncertain whether to find out the gender at my scan in 2 weeks. I am leaning towards staying team yellow but I don't know what to do! I didn't use any of the swaying methods (I had some gynae issues late last year and just decided to see if could have another as soon as possible as am late 30s, fortunately got preggo straight away) so have no clue from that!

Welcome DiscoClare!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome!
I have added you to the front. I hope you get your girl! Let us know if you decide to find out :D


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm pregnant with my first and we really want a girl.
Hope we do!
x


----------



## BUGaBOO

Just wanted to update that I wanted a girl and gender scan confirmed girl on Tuesday

YAY!!


----------



## Guppy051708

BeccaxBump said:


> I'm pregnant with my first and we really want a girl.
> Hope we do!
> x

:hi: welcome to the GDS board! i hope your dreams come true :dust:



BUGaBOO said:


> Just wanted to update that I wanted a girl and gender scan confirmed girl on Tuesday
> 
> YAY!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee: so exciting! so happy for ya hun!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Front has been updated :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

I know a lot of people dont update their status, but i also know that when we (ppl WTT, TTC, or expecting -without knowing baby's sex) see these updates, it can be highly encouraging and hopeful seeing them come true. It also provides a warm, supportive community when what we wanted doesn't happen :hugs:....so i've stalked :blush:

Congrats to the following:

JasperJoe, jele123, & chetnaz on their dreams becoming a reality :cloud9:

Stats so far...

*6*:happydance: *|* *3*:hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

I'm still waiting to conceive....in the 2ww again x Don't worry I will update :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

bigmomma74 said:


> I'm still waiting to conceive....in the 2ww again x Don't worry I will update :flower:

:dust:

me too...its taking forever, i feel like lol


----------



## bigmomma74

Guppy051708 said:


> bigmomma74 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to conceive....in the 2ww again x Don't worry I will update :flower:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> me too...its taking forever, i feel like lolClick to expand...


I feel you there! It seems like my baby is growing way too fast but at the same time TTC is so slow!!


----------



## Guppy051708

bigmomma74 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigmomma74 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to conceive....in the 2ww again x Don't worry I will update :flower:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> me too...its taking forever, i feel like lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel you there! It seems like my baby is growing way too fast but at the same time TTC is so slow!!Click to expand...

Aww, i hope it happens for ya this cycle, friend :flower:
Oh :dohh: and i just realized i read your first post wrong :dohh: i am WTT, not TTC.


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> I know a lot of people dont update their status, but i also know that when we (ppl WTT, TTC, or expecting -without knowing baby's sex) see these updates, it can be highly encouraging and hopeful seeing them come true. It also provides a warm, supportive community when what we wanted doesn't happen :hugs:....so i've stalked :blush:
> 
> Congrats to the following:
> 
> JasperJoe, jele123, & chetnaz on their dreams becoming a reality :cloud9:
> 
> Stats so far...
> 
> *6*:happydance: *|* *3*:hugs:

I will update too :) I have just over two weeks to find out :blue: or :pink: although part of me is thinking maybe :yellow:? :shrug:


----------



## bigmomma74

Please can you change me on front page.....no longer TTC - Got my BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Now a long wait for a gender scan......


----------



## pinkribbon

We have decided to stay team :yellow: so it will be a bit of a longer wait to find out pink or blue, sorry!


----------



## Guppy051708

bigmomma74 said:


> Please can you change me on front page.....no longer TTC - Got my BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Now a long wait for a gender scan......

Congrats on your :bfp:!!! Thats so exciting! Can't wait to hear if you are on Team :blue:!




pinkribbon said:


> We have decided to stay team :yellow: so it will be a bit of a longer wait to find out pink or blue, sorry!

No problem hun! Totally understandable. 
Enjoy the last half of your pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## minties

Just got home from my scan and it's a GIRL!!! My mummy instincts were right again.


----------



## rwhite

Yay congrats Minties! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: congrats hun! So happy for you!


----------



## geordiemammy

Hey I'm sorry to put a dampner on everyones good news congrats to all. But can you remove me from the front page had scan today and found out baby died 3 days after seeing heartbeat x


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> Hey I'm sorry to put a dampner on everyones good news congrats to all. But can you remove me from the front page had scan today and found out baby died 3 days after seeing heartbeat x

:hugs: i am so sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself darling x


----------



## bigmomma74

geordiemammy said:


> Hey I'm sorry to put a dampner on everyones good news congrats to all. But can you remove me from the front page had scan today and found out baby died 3 days after seeing heartbeat x

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Baby321

geordiemammy said:


> Hey I'm sorry to put a dampner on everyones good news congrats to all. But can you remove me from the front page had scan today and found out baby died 3 days after seeing heartbeat x

I am so sorry geordiemammy for your loss. How far were you hun? Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

I'm so sorry geordiemammy :hugs: x


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> Hey I'm sorry to put a dampner on everyones good news congrats to all. But can you remove me from the front page had scan today and found out baby died 3 days after seeing heartbeat x

:hug: my condolences. So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

i had my anomoly scan today but stayed team :yellow:

would anyone like to guess :pink: or :blue:?
 



Attached Files:







scan2011111.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BUGaBOO

pinkribbon said:


> i had my anomoly scan today but stayed team :yellow:
> 
> would anyone like to guess :pink: or :blue:?

I guess boy!


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> i had my anomoly scan today but stayed team :yellow:
> 
> would anyone like to guess :pink: or :blue:?

What a beautiful baby!
I really can't tell from this picture...so take my guess with a grain of salt...need a potty shot to be sure :lol: -:blue:-


----------



## pinkribbon

Most people think it's another boy too... Maybe my OH just can't make girls :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

or maybe we are wrong LOL,
I dont really have a reasoning for it since i can't see anythign....do you have any other pics?...i think my defult guess on sex of babys are always :blue: since we can't seem to reproduce a girl LOL


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> or maybe we are wrong LOL,
> I dont really have a reasoning for it since i can't see anythign....do you have any other pics?

Yeah I do, I have quite a lot! I'll try and post a few more lol! My gut feeling says boy too :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> or maybe we are wrong LOL,
> I dont really have a reasoning for it since i can't see anythign....do you have any other pics?
> 
> Yeah I do, I have quite a lot! I'll try and post a few more lol! My gut feeling says boy too :shrug:Click to expand...

I'll be excited to see :D

Oh and i edited my post to explain :thumbup:


----------



## pinkribbon

Part of me thinks I stayed team yellow to cling onto the hope of it being a girl... But I know deep down I really don't mind. I would love him just the same :)


----------



## Guppy051708

that will be bitchin if baby ends up being a GIRL! :haha:

I was disappointed, when we found out that DS2 was indeed a boy...but i still loved him when he was born and still do....but im still having quite a go at getting over the "loss"...i think until i have a girl im going to have a piece of me that died....but he is just a joy and i love him to pieces ...i just hope a princess arrives sometime lol It is nice, having the boys so close in age and both being boys. I know i really wanted a girl (still REALLY do), but perhaps #3 will be :pink: and then things will work out for the better having 2 (17 months apart) being boys. and then #3 be girl...i really hope #3 isn't a boy though...


----------



## pinkribbon

This is our last baby so if we don't have a girl that's it. I strongly believe I'd be one of the ones who just would go on to have boy after boy. I get what you mean about the 'loss' though, I look at my relationship with my own mother and think maybe I'll never have that. :(

I can't do pics off my phone so i'll have to wait til I can go back on the comp. the baby has a flat forehead in nearly all the pics though. My DS ha a curvy head, in fact I would have said his 11 week scan was classic girl if anything lol! I was convinced he was a girl but nope all boy!


----------



## Guppy051708

i know what you mean. If Elliot would have been a girl we would have been done for sure....2 kids is such a nice number (one for each :D) so im struggling with the fact that we will have to cope with 3...we dont live anywhere near family and friends so thats going to take some major adjusting.


----------



## Sunnie1984

pinkribbon said:


> i had my anomoly scan today but stayed team :yellow:
> 
> would anyone like to guess :pink: or :blue:?

Based on the skull, I think :blue:

I hope I'm wrong for you, although the skull theory is only supposed to work for people post puberty anyway :flower:

x


----------



## elle1981

Hey ladies wanted to introduce myself.

Im Elle and have 2 dd's and a ds. I am expecting our lo Jan 7th 2013 and am desperate for a little girl! I love my ds loads and hes a breath of fresh air but my totally irrational mind wants a last girl! 

I am undecided whether we are staying team yellow or whether to find out as I'm so frightened of being so disappointed that i wont bond if its a boy! 

I feel so much better having fond this forum so thank u! 

Could u add me to the front please 

Elle x


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome elle! I hope you get your girl :dust:


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> i had my anomoly scan today but stayed team :yellow:
> 
> would anyone like to guess :pink: or :blue:?

i would say boy off that pic sure i can see a willy maybe im just seeing things lol hope im wrong and you get your much wanted girl x


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> i had my anomoly scan today but stayed team :yellow:
> 
> would anyone like to guess :pink: or :blue:?
> 
> i would say boy off that pic sure i can see a willy maybe im just seeing things lol hope im wrong and you get your much wanted girl xClick to expand...

I see a shadow too, but not sure what it is :wacko: it's pretty big if it is a willy :haha:


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> i had my anomoly scan today but stayed team :yellow:
> 
> would anyone like to guess :pink: or :blue:?
> 
> i would say boy off that pic sure i can see a willy maybe im just seeing things lol hope im wrong and you get your much wanted girl xClick to expand...
> 
> I see a shadow too, but not sure what it is :wacko: it's pretty big if it is a willy :haha:Click to expand...

lol i have a pic of ds4 at 18 weeks and it looks huge they even put an arrow pointing at it lol i hope you get a girl though try and uplaod more pics x


----------



## pinkribbon

Here's another one. This baby looks nothing like my sons scans which is why I'm holding a little hope. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







scannnnnnnnujhujh.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> Here's another one. This baby looks nothing like my sons scans which is why I'm holding a little hope. :shrug:

that looks totally different it looks more like a girl so hopefully that is just a shadow on the first one ill keep everything crossed for you i would of had to of found out im too impatient to wait it would kill is x


----------



## elle1981

Ooooh I think girl! From both pics. Your little bundle has a girly vibe! xx


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Here's another one. This baby looks nothing like my sons scans which is why I'm holding a little hope. :shrug:
> 
> that looks totally different it looks more like a girl so hopefully that is just a shadow on the first one ill keep everything crossed for you i would of had to of found out im too impatient to wait it would kill is xClick to expand...

My logic is that I won't be disappointed when the baby is born if it's a boy. The first pic has me confused cause i'm wondering what the shadow is... It's not in any other pics so maybe it's a knee :wacko:


----------



## elle1981

pinkribbon said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Here's another one. This baby looks nothing like my sons scans which is why I'm holding a little hope. :shrug:
> 
> that looks totally different it looks more like a girl so hopefully that is just a shadow on the first one ill keep everything crossed for you i would of had to of found out im too impatient to wait it would kill is xClick to expand...
> 
> My logic is that I won't be disappointed when the baby is born if it's a boy. The first pic has me confused cause i'm wondering what the shadow is... It's not in any other pics so maybe it's a knee :wacko:Click to expand...

If its not in any other pics it could be anything! I think if you deal with how you feel if its not the sex your preferable to then theres just love for the baby...and if it is the sex you wished for then wooohooo even better! 

X


----------



## pinkribbon

elle1981 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Here's another one. This baby looks nothing like my sons scans which is why I'm holding a little hope. :shrug:
> 
> that looks totally different it looks more like a girl so hopefully that is just a shadow on the first one ill keep everything crossed for you i would of had to of found out im too impatient to wait it would kill is xClick to expand...
> 
> My logic is that I won't be disappointed when the baby is born if it's a boy. The first pic has me confused cause i'm wondering what the shadow is... It's not in any other pics so maybe it's a knee :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> If its not in any other pics it could be anything! I think if you deal with how you feel if its not the sex your preferable to then theres just love for the baby...and if it is the sex you wished for then wooohooo even better!
> 
> XClick to expand...

I know once the baby is born I will live him/her either way... But I am assuming/convincing myself it's a boy and then if it's a girl it will just be a nice surprise if that makes sense


----------



## Guppy051708

could that be part of the umbilical cord in the first pic? Babies play with those alot so they can end up between the legs. 

i honestly cannot tell because im not any good unless im actually viewing the potty shot. 
I hope you get your girl though! :cloud9:


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> could that be part of the umbilical cord in the first pic? Babies play with those alot so they can end up between the legs.
> 
> i honestly cannot tell because im not any good unless im actually viewing the potty shot.
> I hope you get your girl though! :cloud9:

It could be! The sonographer showed us baby's legs but didn delve between baby's legs... None the less I looked for something and saw nothing... So I have a glimmer of hope even if it is just that lol.


----------



## wamommy

Hello, ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread! It's so nice to know I'm not the only one who desperately wants one sex over the other.

I have two AMAZING daughters who are 2 and 4. DH was unbelievably disappointed at both 20 week scans, and I felt so awful knowing I hadn't given him the son he desperately wanted. He adores the girls now, of course, but I'm so scared this baby will be a girl too and it will crush him! We weren't even going to have one more, but he said "In baseball you don't quit after 2 strikes... If this one's a girl, we're out." It made me so sad! My girls aren't "strikes," but at the same time I would love a boy as well.... sigh.

Sorry, this is rambling on! It's just so nice to vent without people giving me that "you shouldn't care as long as it's healthy!" look. :rofl: Of course I would choose health over gender, but wouldn't both be the most awesome thing ever??


----------



## elle1981

wamommy said:


> Hello, ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread! It's so nice to know I'm not the only one who desperately wants one sex over the other.
> 
> I have two AMAZING daughters who are 2 and 4. DH was unbelievably disappointed at both 20 week scans, and I felt so awful knowing I hadn't given him the son he desperately wanted. He adores the girls now, of course, but I'm so scared this baby will be a girl too and it will crush him! We weren't even going to have one more, but he said "In baseball you don't quit after 2 strikes... If this one's a girl, we're out." It made me so sad! My girls aren't "strikes," but at the same time I would love a boy as well.... sigh.
> 
> Sorry, this is rambling on! It's just so nice to vent without people giving me that "you shouldn't care as long as it's healthy!" look. :rofl: Of course I would choose health over gender, but wouldn't both be the most awesome thing ever??

Hey hon. 

We're all in the same boat here having a preference for one gender over the other for whatever reason. I had 2 dd's and got pg with my 3rd and it was a boy! So it does happen. How many weeks are you? Are you going to find out the gender? 

Elle x

Elle x


----------



## Baby321

wamommy said:


> Hello, ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread! It's so nice to know I'm not the only one who desperately wants one sex over the other.
> 
> I have two AMAZING daughters who are 2 and 4. DH was unbelievably disappointed at both 20 week scans, and I felt so awful knowing I hadn't given him the son he desperately wanted. He adores the girls now, of course, but I'm so scared this baby will be a girl too and it will crush him! We weren't even going to have one more, but he said "In baseball you don't quit after 2 strikes... If this one's a girl, we're out." It made me so sad! My girls aren't "strikes," but at the same time I would love a boy as well.... sigh.
> 
> Sorry, this is rambling on! It's just so nice to vent without people giving me that "you shouldn't care as long as it's healthy!" look. :rofl: Of course I would choose health over gender, but wouldn't both be the most awesome thing ever??

Hey hun,
I feel exactly the same as you. Feel a little disappointed that I couldn't give my DH a boy. I am having my fourth and last baby. I can't have anymore due to being high risk, have had c-sections with all my children. I was told last time not to have anymore but I thought I'll take a chance in case it is a boy. My last baby is also 95% looking girly. At my 20 week scan, I wanted to stay team yellow but sonographer delved right between the legs and I couldn't see anything, looked like a girl. After a couple of weeks of the scan I did regret not finding out ( I got over the disappointment, not completely but I am ok). I have been diagnosed with gesttaional diabetes a few days ago so i will be having a growth scan on tuesday so will be confirming the sex so i can get prepared for my baby. I am still secretly hoping that they say it is a boy but i am quite sure its a girl. never mind. At least we were able to have little children. I was thinking of going for another try but my DH said it will too many children and i will be completely risking it so this will be my last time having a baby. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Thank you so much, Elle and Baby :D It's so nice to know I'm not alone!

Elle, I'm 8 weeks, so the gender scan is pretty far off... :rofl: I think I'm just mentally preparing myself for what's probably coming. To be honest, I'm already feeling girl! Haha. But yes, I desperately want to know the gender, so I don't think I could make it on team yellow (as much as that sounds exciting too!)

Baby, I'll cross my fingers for you and your scan! You never know, right? Maybe LO was just being shy and not giving a great potty shot. I'm sorry to hear about gestational diabetes, but it sounds like your Drs are staying on top of it. Keep us posted! :hugs:

Thank you again, ladies. I can't tell you the relief I feel being able to be honest about how I feel when it comes to gender! I feel like a huge weight has been lifted!


----------



## katrus78

I wanted to update that I am having two girls, just like I wanted!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## bigmomma74

Yay thats great!! So pleased for you xx


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, Katrus! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome wamommy! i hope u get ur sweet little boy :cloud9:
Im in the same boat (sort of). Ive got 2 boys and we are only having one more, so i really hope when we do start TTC again, that we get our girl.

CONGRATS katrus! :yipee: thats awesome! so happy you are on team :pink:! :wohoo:


----------



## Baby321

Hiya ladies, Just thought I'd let you know that i had a growth scan on tuesday, baby is measuring on target but I have had it confirmed that my last baby is a girl. I think I should stop now now. I don't think i am mean't to have boys. I did have a feeling it was a girl but after having it confirmed i have been feeling very disappointed. oh also feels very disappointed. Don't know what else to say x


----------



## Guppy051708

Baby321 said:


> Hiya ladies, Just thought I'd let you know that i had a growth scan on tuesday, baby is measuring on target but I have had it confirmed that my last baby is a girl. I think I should stop now now. I don't think i am mean't to have boys. I did have a feeling it was a girl but after having it confirmed i have been feeling very disappointed. oh also feels very disappointed. Don't know what else to say x

Aww, sweetie, big :hug: No need to say anything. You fully have our support. :hugs: I pray peace is found for you. It's such a hard thing to deal with....def post as needed love. Always here for you :flow:


----------



## Baby321

Guppy051708 said:


> Baby321 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies, Just thought I'd let you know that i had a growth scan on tuesday, baby is measuring on target but I have had it confirmed that my last baby is a girl. I think I should stop now now. I don't think i am mean't to have boys. I did have a feeling it was a girl but after having it confirmed i have been feeling very disappointed. oh also feels very disappointed. Don't know what else to say x
> 
> Aww, sweetie, big :hug: No need to say anything. You fully have our support. :hugs: I pray peace is found for you. It's such a hard thing to deal with....def post as needed love. Always here for you :flow:Click to expand...

Thankyou guppy for your kind words. I don;'t know why I am feeling so disappointed because when I had my 20 week scan, although I didn't ask I was quite certain that it was another girl but after having it confirmed yesturday at 29 weeks I feel really heartbroken. I feel like I have failed my OH, just been thinking if I should try for a fifth baby (fifth casaerean) but I know it is getting a bit too much. I would have liked to try gender selection but I would not know where to start from, where to go, they don't do it here in the UK. Anyway thankyou for your support :hugs:


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

Sounds like I'm in the same boat as a few of you. I have 3 x DD's and am 31 weeks with #4. We didn't find out. My gut feeling tells me that I have my boy on board, but I'm trying to be realistic. Like you Baby321, I had a good look at my 20 week ultrasound and couldn't see anything to indicate boy. I've gotten pretty good at looking at scans. I'm still analyzing the pictured. I probably should have just found out, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. If it is a boy I would rather have that much dreamed of moment when I can see it for myself. If not, then I'm happy with a girl...I know girls and am fully comfortable with another. This will most likely be my last pregnancy. 

Baby321... Big hugs to you. I have followed forums on gender selection for a few years. In hindsight maybe I should have tried it...but like you, I am in Australia and would have had to travel to the US or further abroad. I don't know whether I would have been fully comfortable with the ethical issues surrounding the selection either, and then there's the massive cost involved.

I will keep checking back to see how you are all doing. It would be nice to stay in touch in the lead up to our births.

Pink


----------



## Baby321

Sorry, double post x


----------



## Baby321

Thankyou Pink for your kind words. I really hope you get your little boy. I shouldn't have got it confirmed. Like you, I have also got good at reading scans so I thought I will get it confirmed and get prepared, I did not think I would feel this bad. I feel really guilty for even thinking like this. I don't know how I am going to go through my c-section. I know i have got no choice.

Pink, I feel even worse because I have cousins who don't get on with me who are going to be very happy seeing me in distress. So, I feel even worse. Maybe, i wouldn't have felt that bad if it was not for them :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:( Sorry baby321. Thats terrible :hugs:

We are going to try gender swaying...it may or may not work, but we are willing to try! (gender swaying and gender selection is not the same thing :nope:)I would never do the actual gender selection though bc outside of cost, i wouldn't be able to do it for moral reasons (no judgement on anyone who would, just personally couldn't do it myself). But we are going to do a specific diet and :sex: at certain times and hope for the best....i know it will be hard to handle if we have another boy....but at least i knew i tried as much i could....and hey, if it leads to a girl, then i'll be super happy that we tried! ...when we do TTC#3, im more concerned about getting the gender i want pink:) than i am about just getting pregnant as quickly as possible. So i am charting now, and then when we are ready (in a while) we are going to follow Shuttles for a girl....its not a gurantee, but it will make it easier to deal with if we have a boy and we at least tried for a girl...i hope :lol:


----------



## wamommy

Guppy, that was our thinking as well. This time around we times bd around what was best for conceiving boy, used preseed for ph, changed diet, etc. It may still be a girl, but at least we won't have to say "what if we'd done this or that?" It will probably still be a girl (am I weird for already thinking it's :pink: at 9 weeks?). I'm prepared for it, and would be ok with it I think... but dh would be heartbroken.

Baby321, I can kind of relate to what you said about your cousins. My DH has a son from his first wife who is 12, and he's met him only a handful of times. It's a sensitive and painful situation. I probably wouldn't care so much about having 3 girls if I didn't think SHE felt like she "wins" because she has his only boy :(


----------



## bigmomma74

I did Shettles religiously for a boy when we were TTC last time....ended up with DD4!! This time we did nothing to sway.....can't help wondering if we made a boy by 'accident' :haha:
I know I will be very disappointed if it is girl no 5 but I have to know. I thought I'd be able to do the team yellow thing but now I'm pregnant I know I can't :shrug:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Just to update.... I had my baby GIRL a week ago! :kiss: I can't be happier. :cloud9:


----------



## Baby321

BlueHadeda said:


> Just to update.... I had my baby GIRL a week ago! :kiss: I can't be happier. :cloud9:

Congrats bluehadeda on your little pink bundle :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

BlueHadeda said:


> Just to update.... I had my baby GIRL a week ago! :kiss: I can't be happier. :cloud9:

congrats!!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations blue!


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats I can't wait to see if I will get my girl or not any day now


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies,im trying to think of a good format for the babys that have arrived, for the first post. anyone have any ideas? Im just not sure how to word it so that it shows if mamas had their gender dreams come true...but then i dont want to sound negative for those who it didn't happen for...any ideas?


----------



## try4girl2

Could you do something with two rows and one with the header wishing for and another saying blessed with?


----------



## katrus78

Maybe just add :baby: or :crib: on the other side of their name?


----------



## SLCMommy

Hello. May I please join? I'd love to be added to the 2013 list, please :)

I am 8 weeks pregnant, due March 6th 2013. I am really hoping for a girl.

These are my children: 

Girl: Age 7
Boy: Age 5
Boy: Age 3
Boy: -Lost him in January during my 4th month of pregnancy. (Did shuttles method to try and get a girl....)

I feel like a little girl would "complete" me at this point. I was so young when I had my daughter I never had the chance to truly enjoy the team pink because I had studies and really, no time to put her in cute outfits or do her hair. If this is a boy, I'll be so disappointed because not to sound harsh - but all i've been doing for the last five years is running around with two team blues and it makes life kinda hard. The only good thing about that is the good-condition hand-me-down clothing from my oldest son to my youngest saves a lot of money. 

Now that I am an adult, married, stay at home mom... I'd dearly love a little girl that I could actually enjoy.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello everyone:) If you can add me aswell under the ttc/ntnp section, I'm currently starting to sway towards hopefully another little boy to add to the gang. Good luck all


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome ladies :flower:

I hope this list finds you well. 
:dust:

SLCMommy, im so sorry of your loss :hugs: i hope you gender dreams come true

6lilpigs, that would be awesome to have a balance gendered family!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thanks guppy :)
I just wanted to recommend the site genderdreaming for swaying info. They are having great success on both teams atm.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Just wanted to see if I could be moved to the pregnant section! =) Still hoping for a girl!


----------



## Guppy051708

6lilpigs said:


> Thanks guppy :)
> I just wanted to recommend the site genderdreaming for swaying info. They are having great success on both teams atm.

Thanks hun! I actually joined that a couple months ago. Still doing the research and whatnot, especially since im not even ov.ing yet.



ILoveYouZandT said:


> Just wanted to see if I could be moved to the pregnant section! =) Still hoping for a girl!

:dance: Congrats! Will be excited to hear which team you're on!


----------



## pinkribbon

I really hope this thread is still going in November so I can update pink/blue.

I just wanted to update that as time goes on my desire for a girl is lessening... I'm bonding with the idea of a baby not a boy/girl cause obviously I don't know which. I still have days. Just not as emotional about it. :thumbup:


----------



## try4girl2

My yellow bump turned :blue: Graysen Cortez born 8/1/12 8:07 am


----------



## pinkribbon

try4girl2 said:


> My yellow bump turned :blue: Graysen Cortez born 8/1/12 8:07 am

Born today? Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## wamommy

try4girl2, congrats! :D Summer birthdays are amazing! I have a winter b-day, and all growing up wished so much that it was summer so that I could have a "fun" birthday party :blush:

pinkribbon, I feel the exact same way. I'm starting to already feel that this baby is another girl. I don't know why, I don't have any real reason, but I'm about 75%. My gender scan is October 3rd, so I guess we'll see! 

Has anyone ever found any truth to heart rate=gender? For instance, high rate=girl, low rate=boy? I'm just curious, since both of my girls had high rates, and this baby was 164 this morning, so I'm leaning girl even more!


----------



## SLCMommy

The heart rate is an old wives tale. :) no triathlon to that at all. My boys had high heart rates too. :) my daughter was on the lower end.


----------



## wamommy

haha, yay! Mood officially lifted, SLCmommy, thank you!


----------



## Baby321

I don't think there is any truth to the high heart rate is a girl or low heart rate is a boy because my baby girls heart rate was 127 last time and 130 this time round x


----------



## Guppy051708

I think most babies have high heartrate reallly early on (like 1st trimest and then a bit in the second). I have had two boys. Up until about week 20 their HB were 170-190. DSs HB (after that point) was 120-140. DS2s HB (after that point) was 150-160.


----------



## danni2kids

Hi ladies, i had my 12 week scan yesterday and the ultrasound technician had a guess based on the nub theory (because i asked him). He said his guess was boy, i already have 2 boys and this will be our last baby (i felt so deflated).

My question is how accurate is the nub theory? Has anyone had any personal experience where it was wrong this early on?

I have compared my scan pic of one's online and it does look like the nub point's up but baby's back is quite curved upwards, am i clutching at straws here or should i just accept the fact we are having our third boy!!!:cry::cry:


----------



## SLCMommy

oops, not triotholon...stupid spell check. I meant truth lol


----------



## SLCMommy

danni2kids said:


> Hi ladies, i had my 12 week scan yesterday and the ultrasound technician had a guess based on the nub theory (because i asked him). He said his guess was boy, i already have 2 boys and this will be our last baby (i felt so deflated).
> 
> My question is how accurate is the nub theory? Has anyone had any personal experience where it was wrong this early on?
> 
> I have compared my scan pic of one's online and it does look like the nub point's up but baby's back is quite curved upwards, am i clutching at straws here or should i just accept the fact we are having our third boy!!!:cry::cry:

I wouldn't feel sad just yet. :hugs: The nub theory, you know...if it is pointing more "up" it's a boy, more "down" it's a girl... but at 12 weeks, it's still so early to tell. Sure, you might be able to tell on SOME boys if the nub is pointing straight up, but every baby grows differently and the nub theory is definitely not a fool-proof way to figure out the gender of your baby. Your chance for a girl is still a fair 50/50 chance hun. :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: sorry about the scan danni. I dont have any personal experience with a tech and nub (they dont do that here). but i do try guessing on BNB what a babys nub is. however, i can't say if its been accurate or not. I hope he is wrong :( I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now bc i have two boys and we are only having three as well, so when my time comes im sure im just gonna be a wreck :hugs:


----------



## 6lilpigs

danni2kids said:


> Hi ladies, i had my 12 week scan yesterday and the ultrasound technician had a guess based on the nub theory (because i asked him). He said his guess was boy, i already have 2 boys and this will be our last baby (i felt so deflated).
> 
> My question is how accurate is the nub theory? Has anyone had any personal experience where it was wrong this early on?
> 
> I have compared my scan pic of one's online and it does look like the nub point's up but baby's back is quite curved upwards, am i clutching at straws here or should i just accept the fact we are having our third boy!!!:cry::cry:

Danni, have you posted your pics anywhere, I'd love to guess for you :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

try4girl2 said:


> My yellow bump turned :blue: Graysen Cortez born 8/1/12 8:07 am

Congratulations on your gorgeous little boy xxx


----------



## danni2kids

6lilpigs said:


> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, i had my 12 week scan yesterday and the ultrasound technician had a guess based on the nub theory (because i asked him). He said his guess was boy, i already have 2 boys and this will be our last baby (i felt so deflated).
> 
> My question is how accurate is the nub theory? Has anyone had any personal experience where it was wrong this early on?
> 
> I have compared my scan pic of one's online and it does look like the nub point's up but baby's back is quite curved upwards, am i clutching at straws here or should i just accept the fact we are having our third boy!!!:cry::cry:
> 
> Danni, have you posted your pics anywhere, I'd love to guess for you :)Click to expand...

No i haven't yet, when i get a chance in the morning i will post it, i only have the one and a dvd. In the dvd the nub looks different in different shots.


----------



## danni2kids

6lilpigs said:


> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, i had my 12 week scan yesterday and the ultrasound technician had a guess based on the nub theory (because i asked him). He said his guess was boy, i already have 2 boys and this will be our last baby (i felt so deflated).
> 
> My question is how accurate is the nub theory? Has anyone had any personal experience where it was wrong this early on?
> 
> I have compared my scan pic of one's online and it does look like the nub point's up but baby's back is quite curved upwards, am i clutching at straws here or should i just accept the fact we are having our third boy!!!:cry::cry:
> 
> Danni, have you posted your pics anywhere, I'd love to guess for you :)Click to expand...

Lets see if this works, any guesses would be great.

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z409/danniemmet/P1110798.jpg


----------



## rwhite

I do think that really looks like a boy nub, I hope I'm wrong though :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

I also think it looks like a boy... Early days though!


----------



## SLCMommy

dannikids: Remember, you were only twelve weeks at this sonogram, and some baby girls genitalia is slower to move downward. A girls genitalia can be really hard to define as a "girl" at 12 weeks but usually the nub isn't straight up like it, girls nubs are usually very viable at this stage but point downward. This is just a guess, but I think you are have another boy. :hugs:


----------



## Baby321

Danni, it does look like a boy nub to me hun.


----------



## Guppy051708

I agree with the others...but just keep hope hun, bc without confirmation theres always a [large] chance we could be wrong :hugs:


----------



## danni2kids

Thanks ladies for your input, i'm telling myself baby is a boy. Although on the dvd it does look different in different shots!! I will just have to wait and see.:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im keeping my FX'ed thats a little girl in there!
:dust:


----------



## Baby321

Danni, I really hope its a girl for you. Gender disappointment is not a very nice feeling to go through. Its one of the worst feelings when you know that it is your last baby. i am just beginning to get over it. In just about 4 weeks I will be having my baby and i am not looking forward to comments that i am going to receive. I am actually looking forward to welcoming my little baby now. Wish you best of luck xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Can i be added onto ttc please! i have two boys already who are 3 and 2 and we are now ttc :-D Would be nice to have a little girl thos time... im being over crowded with boys! lol xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Jadey!
I can't wait to join you TTC but hopefully your :pink: will be on board and kicking before that happens (not trying for a year and a half). I too have two boys, have fun! hope you get your girl! I know how much it means.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope it's a little girl for you, Danni!
xoxox


----------



## danni2kids

Thank's ladies, i had it confirmed by my OB that baby is indeed a :blue:!! I was ok, i was actually a little excited after seeing baby on the screen bouncing around until i called my sister to tell her the news and she said " oh are you ok" and i burst in to tears !!
I then called my husband and he said "that's ok will have another" bless him he would do any thing to make me happy he wasn't keen for a third!! IF we do try again it wont be for a few year's. I wont be worrying about my fertility and whether it will or wont happen (i have low AMH and i am only 31) i have worried about this for too long!!!! If we are blessed in a few years so be it if not i am just thankful for the babies we have, considering i was told i may never have kids!!

I wish all you ladies the outcome you wish for, but we have to remember we are truly lucky anyway:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Today, I had my prenatal appointment. Doctor wanted an ultrasound too, so I walked across the hall to the ultrasound room. I knew from my previous ultrasounds that baby must have implanted or something a little late because the measurement of the baby didn't jive with when I'd suspect I would have ovulated but because my cycle was out of wack, I didn't question it. 

I freaked out when I see the baby. LOL! He/She is a lot bigger and fills up my womb a lot more than what I was expecting...and he said that I was measuring 10 weeks 5 days! Making me almost 11 weeks! (*whew* this week went by fast...lol!) Which makes more sense to me because it more so coincides with how far I THOUGHT I might have been originally. Apparently baby just needed to play a little catch-up in the growth department. Sooo exciting!!!

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/314421_10151981434490268_2112226295_n.jpg


----------



## Kitta

I hope I'm allowed to join here. We are TTC number 2. We have a boy and would really love a little girl because we are only having 1 more child. (unless we have mutliples). I think I will feel sad if we have another boy because it will def be our last child but i know I will love the child no matter what gender. I do love my little man.


----------



## SLCMommy

Kitta said:


> I hope I'm allowed to join here. We are TTC number 2. We have a boy and would really love a little girl because we are only having 1 more child. (unless we have mutliples). I think I will feel sad if we have another boy because it will def be our last child but i know I will love the child no matter what gender. I do love my little man.

Of course you are welcome here! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Baby321

Kitta said:


> I hope I'm allowed to join here. We are TTC number 2. We have a boy and would really love a little girl because we are only having 1 more child. (unless we have mutliples). I think I will feel sad if we have another boy because it will def be our last child but i know I will love the child no matter what gender. I do love my little man.

Kitta, best of luck in getting your little girl :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Kitta :flower: Hope your gender dreams come true :dust:

lovely picture SLCMommy! :cloud9:

danni-thats a beautiful outlook :flow:

oh how i wish it were end of 2013, begining of 2014! i really want a girl! I dont so much care to just get pregnant this time, i will try gender swaying even if its not foolproof, but i just hope i get her this time! ....the more DS2 becomes mobile the more i hope for a girl! LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

Wow. I'm 12 weeks today..wow!!


----------



## Guppy051708

cant believe you are nearly in the 2nd tri!!


----------



## bigmomma74

I'm 12 weeks today! Only 5 weeks today til we find out if we have our little man :blue:


----------



## SLCMommy

bigmomma74 said:


> I'm 12 weeks today! Only 5 weeks today til we find out if we have our little man :blue:

isn't that rather early?


----------



## bigmomma74

My gender scan is booked for 17 weeks, wanted it at 16 weeks but this place don't do gender til 17 :nope: 23rd Sept we will know if our dream has come true!! Excited but a little scared as DH didn't take it too well when last bubba was a girl


----------



## SLCMommy

bigmomma74 said:


> My gender scan is booked for 17 weeks, wanted it at 16 weeks but this place don't do gender til 17 :nope: 23rd Sept we will know if our dream has come true!! Excited but a little scared as DH didn't take it too well when last bubba was a girl

Oh! I'm sorry...on your other post I thought I read 5 days! LOL! :haha::blush::winkwink:

I didn't want to be a busy body, but I was going to inform you this early while you MIGHT be able to tell...it might look like a boy when it's a little girl. Who knows :)


16/17 weeks is good time to find out the gender! I want to go to a ultrasound place at the mall when I am 17 weeks but DH says no, I can wait until my 20 week ultrasound. boo!!


----------



## Jadey121

I also had a gender scan with my last pregnancy at 17 weeks  Hope you get your bundle of blue. Fingers are crossed for you! x


----------



## SLCMommy

blue vibes for you bigmomma!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm 14 weeks today - 2 weeks until we find out what we're having through a private scan. Hope it's a girl.
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck everyone!

A little update on me and my :yellow: bump!

Basically I have placenta previa and they are saying the chances of it moving aren't looking good so a section is likely. At the moment I feel really down and honestly don't care girl or boy, it sounds horrible but I feel just deflated about the pregnancy. I know I will come round but I only had all this happen a few days ago. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: sorry hun. I hope things go as smoothly as possible-im sure they will.
How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Guppy051708

thats super exciting becca! Let us know! :dance:


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: sorry hun. I hope things go as smoothly as possible-im sure they will.
> How many weeks are you now?

27+3, i'm seeing the consultant again on the 30th.


----------



## SLCMommy

pinkribbon said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> A little update on me and my :yellow: bump!
> 
> Basically I have placenta previa and they are saying the chances of it moving aren't looking good so a section is likely. At the moment I feel really down and honestly don't care girl or boy, it sounds horrible but I feel just deflated about the pregnancy. I know I will come round but I only had all this happen a few days ago. :(


I am sorry about your placenta previa. It's hard when things don't go right during our pregnancies. We endure so much with our bodies that all we want to do is FINALLY be able to birth the way we want too.

That being said, I have had three c-sections and it's really not that bad. I think it's definitely scarier than what we think - the buildup in our minds about it makes it much, much worse when really it's not that big of a deal at all. At the end of the day, the TRULY most important thing is having a healthy baby that is delivered safely to our arms, gender and path of birth really isn't as important when we are thinking of the health of our newborns. 

Good luck! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## pinkribbon

Thanks SLCMommy, that makes me feel a bit better. I don't really care how they get here as long as they do but I guess I was looking forward to my 'dream' birth so much I just feel totally put out. :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Guppy051708 said:


> thats super exciting becca! Let us know! :dance:

I will! :dance:
xoxox


----------



## SLCMommy

pinkribbon said:


> Thanks SLCMommy, that makes me feel a bit better. I don't really care how they get here as long as they do but I guess I was looking forward to my 'dream' birth so much I just feel totally put out. :(

I totally understand how you feel. After my first C-section I was really depressed :(


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Hi ladies! Hope you're all doing well. I don't really post here often because I always forget. 

Still hoping for that little girl over here. My concerns over gender were pushed out of my mind over this past week with spotting and bleeding I had had. Got to see our little one and she/he had a little beating heart of 134 bmp at 6w 3d's! My midwife was sure I was in the process of miscarrying but my HCG levels also confirm everything is looking good. =) 

I've been pretty bad, having already bought two baby boy and two baby girl onezies.. But I also bought a newborn girl sleeper that will be (if we get our girl!!) the coming home outfit. >=D Uggghhh, I'm far to desperate for this. And I keep telling myself the likelihood is it will be a boy. Does anyone else tell themselves they'll likely end up with the opposite of what they want??

But really, at this point, I just want a live smushy little baby in April!


----------



## wamommy

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Does anyone else tell themselves they'll likely end up with the opposite of what they want??

I do this! I tell anyone who will listen that I'm sure it's a girl, almost to set everyone up to not be disappointed (including myself). It's almost like I'd rather be pleasantly surprised than disappointed, so I keep telling myself it's another girl.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I think it's easier too. Then if it ends up being what you were saying you can say "I knew" instead of "OH MY GOD I SWORE IT WAS A _____". I pretty much did that when I was pregnant with my second. Told everyone I was sure it was a girl.. Yeah, no haha. I had already bought girl clothes too and had to return them all. Then buy boy stuff and everything just suckkkkked in comparison.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you get your girl, Iloveyou. 

My scan is a week tomorrow. Nervous, but I have a big feeling I'm having a girl. We'll see. I'll be sad if not :(

xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

cant wait to hear about it hun <3


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> Hope you get your girl, Iloveyou.
> 
> My scan is a week tomorrow. Nervous, but I have a big feeling I'm having a girl. We'll see. I'll be sad if not :(
> 
> xoxox

Thank you!

And good luck!! I hope everything turns out for you. =)


----------



## SLCMommy

BeccaxBump said:


> Hope you get your girl, Iloveyou.
> 
> My scan is a week tomorrow. Nervous, but I have a big feeling I'm having a girl. We'll see. I'll be sad if not :(
> 
> xoxox

Good luck hun!! Please update!:hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

My auntie made me laugh yesterday girls. She asked what gender I'd prefer, and I said girl. She then went on to look at my bum and back and said "You're having a girl" :haha:.
And my mum - who wanted me to have a boy said yesterday "I actually think you're having a girl to be honest". 
Hope they are both right! Will keep you all updated!
xoxox


----------



## bigmomma74

Hope you get your wish xx When do you find out?


----------



## BeccaxBump

This wednesday coming up :) Nervous!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: Wed is just around the corner! 
Thats hilarious about your aunt. :haha: i can envision an older person being very detailed with looking and being very serious :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

Anyone fancy guessing :pink: or :blue:? I had another scan today at 28+4.
 



Attached Files:







babyface.jpg
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SLCMommy

pinkribbon: They didn't tell you the gender?


----------



## pinkribbon

SLCMommy said:


> pinkribbon: They didn't tell you the gender?

I'm staying team :yellow: just curious to know poeple's opinions.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Guppy051708 said:


> :dance: Wed is just around the corner!
> Thats hilarious about your aunt. :haha: i can envision an older person being very detailed with looking and being very serious :haha:

Haha, me too! Hope these few days don't drag.
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon, i can't tell with that photo...dont know the skull theory. Can you believe you could be finding out in as little as 10 weeks?! so exciting!


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> pinkribbon, i can't tell with that photo...dont know the skull theory. Can you believe you could be finding out in as little as 10 weeks?! so exciting!

I'm really convinced it's a boy, to the point I'm scared I won't bond if it is a girl. Contrary Mary I can't win :rofl: doesn't seem real that it's such a small time to wait!


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> pinkribbon: They didn't tell you the gender?
> 
> I'm staying team :yellow: just curious to know poeple's opinions.Click to expand...

So that was something that DH and i talked about for when get pregnant w #3. We are still on the fence...we have two boys, we dont live near family and friends, no one threw us a babyshower for #2 or sent us any gifts. So if we didn't find out and ended up having a girl we we need to get some money for girl clothing, though a small amount of the boys old clothes are gender neatural...but not very much ...plus if i have a girl she is going to be the girliest girl ever :haha: So theres that, however, i was depressed and upset that we were having a boy. i spent my entire pregnancy angry about it and i didn't want to give birth again, and experience all of that pain just for another boy. So that anxiety was produced from finding out. So we just arn't sure. If we found out and it was a girl, then we would be over the moon with joy and it would have been totally worth it....if we find out and its another boy, tbh, i think im going to react badly....so part of me doesn't want to find out, the other part does...and im just not sure what to do.


----------



## SLCMommy

pinkribbon said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> pinkribbon: They didn't tell you the gender?
> 
> I'm staying team :yellow: just curious to know poeple's opinions.Click to expand...

Ohh I see. :) How many weeks are you? I'm 13. 

I wish I could help you, but I don't know the skull theory nor do I go on anything for gender guessing expect by the male or female bits :) 

Are you _sure_ you want to stay team yellow? Isn't the suspense killing you? LOL! :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> pinkribbon: They didn't tell you the gender?
> 
> I'm staying team :yellow: just curious to know poeple's opinions.Click to expand...
> 
> So that was something that DH and i talked about for when get pregnant w #3. We are still on the fence...we have two boys, we dont live near family and friends, no one threw us a babyshower for #2 or sent us any gifts. So if we didn't find out and ended up having a girl we we need to get some money for girl clothing, though a small amount of the boys old clothes are gender neatural...but not very much ...plus if i have a girl she is going to be the girliest girl ever :haha: So theres that, however, i was depressed and upset that we were having a boy. i spent my entire pregnancy angry about it and i didn't want to give birth again, and experience all of that pain just for another boy. So that anxiety was produced from finding out. So we just arn't sure. If we found out and it was a girl, then we would be over the moon with joy and it would have been totally worth it....if we find out and its another boy, tbh, i think im going to react badly....so part of me doesn't want to find out, the other part does...and im just not sure what to do.Click to expand...

My logic is that when the baby is born it really won't matter because I'll be so filled with love any preference will go out the window. I'd also have to deal with people's comments about trying again for a girl (this is our last) if baby's a boy as I've had some already when they don't even know the sex whereas once baby is born they're less likely to bring up negative stuff. Plus it's fun to hear everyone's guesses and reasoning how it MUST be a girl or MUST be a boy :haha:

Honestly, I think it's a boy, but the more time moves on I'm finding i'm really okay with that and it's more worrying about the daughter bond I'll miss than wanting a baby girl. Does that make any sense?


----------



## pinkribbon

SLCMommy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> pinkribbon: They didn't tell you the gender?
> 
> I'm staying team :yellow: just curious to know poeple's opinions.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh I see. :) How many weeks are you? I'm 13.
> 
> I wish I could help you, but I don't know the skull theory nor do I go on anything for gender guessing expect by the male or female bits :)
> 
> Are you _sure_ you want to stay team yellow? Isn't the suspense killing you? LOL! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm 28+5 so almost there! Might aswell wait it out! I'm tempted but with a low lying placenta there's a chance I might need a section and the surprise is keeping me going, also my original reason for staying team :yellow: I've just explained above ^

I have another scan in 4 weeks so temptation will be there again no doubt! Feel like deep down I already know it's a boy anyway though.


----------



## SLCMommy

pinkribbon: If it makes you feel any better, my sister and brother in law have five children ages from 10 to 1 year. All boys. They kept trying for a girl but got a boy every time. My Sister in law wants a girl so bad, but they are unsure if it's really worth trying for baby #6. (Honestly, I don't think they have the space, money or time for another but that's my personal opinion.)

Apparently, my brother in law only has male sperm it seems like! 

I know what you mean on a personal level, I really want a girl. :( It would balance out my family perfectly and I am dying to do the dresses and such.


----------



## pinkribbon

SLCMommy said:


> pinkribbon: If it makes you feel any better, my sister and brother in law have five children ages from 10 to 1 year. All boys. They kept trying for a girl but got a boy every time. My Sister in law wants a girl so bad, but they are unsure if it's really worth trying for baby #6. (Honestly, I don't think they have the space, money or time for another but that's my personal opinion.)
> 
> Apparently, my brother in law only has male sperm it seems like!
> 
> I know what you mean on a personal level, I really want a girl. :( It would balance out my family perfectly and I am dying to do the dresses and such.

My OH is one of 4 boys, I really think if we were to keep going I'd just have boy after boy, and I wouldn't take the chance having another child JUST for gender. The ultimate reason we tried for this baby was because we wanted another child, it's just a preference that they are female but I really doubt they are.

Saying that, she measured baby's legs and we got a bum shot, you know like they show in potty shots? Baby had legs slightly open and I saw nothing. Either the angle was wrong so we couldnt see the dangle or there is a chance it's a she? What do you reckon? Would a boy be really obvious at 28 going on 29 weeks?


----------



## Baby321

Hiya Pinkribbon, yes a boy would be obvious at your stage of pregnancy. With me, i am the opposite of you, desperately wanted a boy but my last baby is also a girl. i noticed at my 20 week scan there was no dangle when i saw a potty shot. i had it confirmed because i knew baby was a girl at a 29 week growth scan. I thought I'd find out so I could get prepared but I really did suffer with gender disappointment this time round because this is my last baby. I think I made a mistake finding out the gender, I shouldn't have because it ruined my pregnancy. With my others I never asked and I had nice pregnancies and just fell in love with my babies when i saw them. 
My ob and other professionals have made it clear to me that it would be very very risky to try again even this time I am higher risk. I just feel sad that I have not been given the opportunity to have any more children otherwise I would have tried a couple more times. Will be having my tubes tied this time round. Anyway, sorry for ranting on. Pink ribbon, basing your scan shot on the skull theory, to me baby looks like a girl. Fingers crossed for you.

I have my section in 5 days time, just hope everything goes well and I get to hold my little bundle in my arms. i just see it as, I know I did not get my little man but at least I have been able to have children. What would have life been like if I didn't have these little children. Take care x


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm sorry to hear you aren't getting the son you desperately want, but I'm also happy and excited for you that you're having another daughter! :)

For all the pregnancy may have had the shine taken away a little because of the disappointment so to speak I have every faith you will have the same wave of love you had with your other children. When you see her face for the first time I'm sure you'll fall in love just as hard :)

Part of me thinks we get what we're given for a reason. But then the other feels really sad for those feeling their families are incomplete without a son or a daughter. I don't know if I will feel incomplete if I don't have a daughter, but I'm scared I will. :nope::shrug:

I have days where I really don't mind, days where I'm a little hung up and think too hard on it and feel a bit over emotional and days where I actually hope for another boy because of fear of the unknown. Every time I see baby on the scan everything goes out the window and I love whoever is in there, so I'm glad I didn't find out. It's just hard at times thinking is it a she, is it a he. Time will tell!

Good luck for your section, I hope it's an enjoyable experience for you - I'm sure it will be! :flow:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope you have a smooth delivery baby321! i am sure you will love this baby even though she isn't what you had hoped. :hugs: it may be hard, and if you need encouragement or help thats what this section is for :friends:

pinkribbon, that makes a lot of sense to me!


----------



## SLCMommy

Baby: GL on your birth!!

Pinkribbon: You sound like one amazing woman! At 28 weeks boys are almost always VERY well endowed so it's very clear, however that is with a full-on, legs open shot. It does sound like you might have a little princess on the way, but because baby is in water and what-not , how knows if the male bits floated up a little or for whatever reason just wasn't within a shot. If it was a frontal shot i'd say you were definitely having a girl, but at this point it still pretty much remains a total mystery. I'm in a lot of suspense for you...I want to know...right now! LOL! :) hehe.


----------



## pinkribbon

It was a kinda underneath view, with 2 legs slightly open and the bum. I'm not sure if it may have just been angled so we couldn't see though as she knew we didn't want to find out sex. Not too much longer to go! I have another scan at 32 weeks, may get further clues at that :haha:


----------



## Baby321

Thankyou Pink, Guppy and SLCMommy for your kind words. Thankyou for being here for me.

Pink, I feel exactly how you have described. Some days you feel ok and some days you begin to miss what you don't have. I am sure I will love this baby with all my heart. I feel in love with her all ready. Just want the delivery to go ok because it is abit more riskier than the other times. 

Best of luck ladies. Hope all of you get what you desire. You are all very lovely and kind ladies on here xxxxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

you are so sweet baby321 :flower:

we are moving our TTC date up...im super nervous! It was kind of unexpected. yesterday i had to go to the doc for another UTI. I have a bad prolapsed bladder and a bit of rectocyle. Its been causing me pain, discomfort, pressure in my bladder and vagina, and voiding problems since i gave birth to DS2. I also have a retroverted uterus which is making things worse. And :sex: hurts too. Anyways, they told me i would def need surgery to correct it. My OBGYN told me the same last month. They asked me if i was done having kids (im only 24). I said we want at least one more (to try for our girl). and said we were going to start TTC January 2014. Well they agreed that we should try for our last sooner rather than later...i honestly didn't think i would even be discussing that at an appt for a UTI, so it's very unexpected. ...i am nervous having 3 under 3 if we move it forward, but DH and I decided it would best to move it forward and move on with our lives. so we will be TTC after Christmas....im so very nervous and a bit on the fence, but the pros seemed to outweight the cons of wating.....im really nervous bc we wanted to do shuttles (i know its not foolproof but want to give this girl our best shot). however, im not ov.ing as im still BFing. I am tracking my temps but im not going to have enough cycles charted....i pray that it works....ladies who have girls, what did you do as far as timing/diet/ect of TTC a girl? i know its anecdotal but just interested in that.

i have an acount at genderdreams (or whatever that site is called) but just thought i would ask here.


----------



## bigmomma74

In my experience of Shettles - follow it religiously for a boy and then watch in amazement as you have your 4th daughter :dohh::haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

bigmomma74 said:


> In my experience of Shettles - follow it religiously for a boy and then watch in amazement as you have your 4th daughter :dohh::haha:

:rofl: Hahaha,
well we did it for a boy both times and ended up with two boys (we wern't trying though, just realized looking back through my charts)


----------



## wamommy

I had never heard of Shettles until this pregnancy (we used it to try for boy) but with our girls we didn't do a thing! To be honest, #2 was a complete surprise, and I wasn't even sure when I'd conceived/when my lmp had been. We had to find out our due date at a 12-week scan!

Guppy, I think it's great that you're moving up your ttc date! Just remember that even after you conceive you have the better part of a year to prepare. You'll be fine!

My DH says he wants to pay for a private scan to find out this baby's gender instead of waiting until October 3rd at the anomoly scan. I'll be 21 weeks then! It seems like everyone is finding out right now that's about my same gestation, and I want to know, dang it! But part of me is really scared, too. Part of me wants to wait and not let this pregnancy be soured a bit if it's another girl. I have to admit, though, I've been coming around to the idea of a 3rd little lady. Urgh!! What do you guys think?

BTW, I had a fight with DH the other night about why he doesn't seem interested AT ALL with this pregnancy, and he said, "if we find out it's a boy, I'll be interested." I was so hurt and shocked I just sat there.


----------



## bigmomma74

I've just booked a gender scan for 2 weeks time. I'm not sure I want to know...I'm convinced this is girl no 5 and I'm scared to have it confirmed. DH is the one who is keen to find out


----------



## SLCMommy

bigmomma74 said:


> In my experience of Shettles - follow it religiously for a boy and then watch in amazement as you have your 4th daughter :dohh::haha:

Shuttles didn't work for me. We tried for a girl and got a boy! (But sadly, lost him when I was 14 weeks :cry::cry: )


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sorry about your loss hunny :hugs:.

I'm getting nervous now. Wednesday seems so close. I really hope it's a girl. I really do.
xoxox


----------



## Baby321

I am sorry for your loss SLC mommy.

Good luck beccaxbump and bigmomma74 xxx


----------



## MileyMamma

Already have one girl, hoping for another, find out on 5th sept. Second baby due 18th feb


----------



## Jadey121

got my bfp today


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: congrats Jadey!!!!!

Welcome Miley!

my condolences SLC :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Jadey!

Oooo, my scan is tomorrow. Let's hope Baby C is a she :) 
xoxox


----------



## bigmomma74

Fingers crossed xx:flower:


----------



## pinkribbon

Congrats Jadey!

Good luck Becca, I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks girls!
Don't know what I'd do without you!
xoxox


----------



## wamommy

Can't wait to hear the news, Becca. I hope your scan is lovely :D


----------



## Guppy051708

im excited to hear as well :yipee:


----------



## ladywright123

hi ladies just hoped i could join ?

i already have 3 boys and now pregnant with no4 (only 6 weeks) but i am already convinced it's another boy feeling the same as with the last 3 so far. 
tired and sick sick sick ! 
i did try to "sway" but only very lightly . i followed some tips on the ingender website but i am not sure if i even believe in swaying as for every one person who got the gender choice another person didn't and it seems the more you have of one sex the more unlikely you are to then get a different one.

i will be finding out the sex, although obviously i still have a long time to wait. but it's already driving me crazy as i was very disappointed after each 20 week scan in all 3 previous pregnancy but as each time a little worse.
but this is my last so what will be will be, i guess 

anyway it's nice to talk to people who feel the same way :thumbup:


----------



## MileyMamma

BeccaxBump said:


> Sorry about your loss hunny :hugs:.
> 
> I'm getting nervous now. Wednesday seems so close. I really hope it's a girl. I really do.
> xoxox

Fingers crossed for both of us wanting our pink bumps on Wednesday:hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks ladies, I'm excited and nervous, I want my pink bundle as this will be my only child.

Lady, welcome! Hope you find it comfortable here. I sure do :)

xoxox


----------



## wamommy

Welcome, Lady!

Miley, I hope your scan goes well too! I can't wait to hear back from you and Becca tomorrow :D


----------



## SLCMommy

I can't to hear news from the scans!


----------



## MileyMamma

Today's the day, so nervous!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome* ladywright123*! I hope this is your girl! :hugs: Ive add ya to the front :flower:

Best of luck today *Miley*! Cant wait to find out what you are having :dance:

*Becca*, how did everything go?


----------



## bigmomma74

I've been checking all day for gender updates!! Come on scan ladies :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: me too :rofl: gotta live vicariously through you girl until I am preggo again! :blush:


----------



## MileyMamma

Mines in 3 hours!!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh im counting down with you! haha i'll def be stalking :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm stalking! Already checking this every time someone updates :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hey ladies! :flower:

I got my girl! I'm SO freakin' happy! I'm in love with my daughter &#9829;

Here's her little bits, she spread her legs like "Look mummy, you got me!"

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/daughter1.jpg


----------



## MileyMamma

It's a girl!!! Were having a princess! So happy!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: :pink: :yipee: :pink:

HUGE congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so thrilled for you all. I cant imagine what that feeling is like. It must be pure bliss! :wohoo:

Becca so what did you do whilist TTC :haha: ive got to plan! LOL (Miley, i saw your response in the other thread :thumbup:)

PS my favorite part of this thread is adding the :yipee: emoticon to the front :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Erm, well I worked out we had DTD 3 days before I ovulated, don't know if that worked and he was the more 'vigorous' lover :haha:.
But it was relaxed and fun! I didn't orgasm either :blush:.

I'm SO happy, I can't even begin to describe it.
xoxox


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Oh bless! I've been silently stalking. So so happy for you both!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thank you hun!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Im changing the front page a little, to reflect what gender ppl already have....it's a process :lol:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I like it! It has more too it now! :dance:
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks! I have to read the entire way through this thread (and sometimes stalk ppls siggys :rofl:) to get the info. DS2 just woke up from nap, so i need a break, but hopefully i'll finish it tonight :D


----------



## pinkribbon

That's great news you two! I'm a bit late replying as I had a friend call round and what great news to come back to! 

Bet you are both on :cloud9:

Any names yet? :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Also for the title page I already have one DS :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Here she is our little Florence
 



Attached Files:







florence 3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









florence1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









florence2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Guppy051708

:cloud9: lovely!


----------



## Baby321

Becca and Miley, so happy for you! Enjoy your princesses xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Congratulations to the team pinks!! So thrilled that you got what you wanted! :)


----------



## wamommy

YAY Miley and Becca!!! SOO happy for you two :D 

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## wamommy

Oh, SLC, can you plz add my 2 beautiful girls to the front page? I love the icons you chose :D


----------



## SLCMommy

wamommy said:


> Oh, SLC, can you plz add my 2 beautiful girls to the front page? I love the icons you chose :D

Your looking for Guppy :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Guppy, in front of my mine will you please put: girl, boy, boy? (As those are the genders I have already :D) 

Hopefully I will be team pink this time. I think i'll cry if I'm having another boy :/


----------



## bigmomma74

Congratulations to the princesses :happydance:

Now send all that unused maleness my way please :haha:


----------



## bigmomma74

And for the front page I have 4 girlies x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks guys! No names here, just a middle name which is Karen for us. We keep going over names and saying "No, don't like". Ugh, we got a boys name SO easy! :haha:


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Congratulations Miley and Becca on your pink news! Must be the day for it, as a friend of mine who already has 2 boys just had her scan today and she's expecting twin girls! 

I am just a few days off my due date with #4. Am on team yellow and already have 3 girls. Will be back to update when bub makes an arrival. Hope the good luck continues, however it's blue I'd like to see!

(Guppy, great job on the list. I already have 3 DDs)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Could one boy and two girls (twins) be added to the front page next to my name please. Hoping for another boy next x


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey guppy thanks for adding me to the list :) I also have a beautiful DD if you want to add that too :)


----------



## wamommy

SLCMommy said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Oh, SLC, can you plz add my 2 beautiful girls to the front page? I love the icons you chose :D
> 
> Your looking for Guppy :)Click to expand...

Oops, sorry SLC :blush: Guppy, could you please add me girls? Haha, thank you!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Okay, we've come up with one name, and we're not even sure about that! Lily Karen C[other halfs last name].
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

I like it! Lily goes well with Karen x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, we like it <3
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Cute i really like that name! It flows well!

Ladies, so nervous! 
I had an appt. yesterday with a specalist. Turns out i have 3rd degree bladder prolapse, 2nd degree rectal prolapse, and 2nd degree uterine prolapse...and the kicker....Endometrosis which has spread onto my cervix and vagina which is why :sex: is so very painful (on top of the prolapses into my vagina). Endo gets worse as time goes on, and the prolapse cannot be fixed without surgery.....so in light of recent findings, dh and i have decided to NTNP until January. I am still BFing and i dont have my cycles yet, but i really hope it shows soon. Im so nervous to have 3 under 3! but i think given the circumstances it will be in our best interest. If i dont get pregnant by Jan. we are going to move onto TTC. ....we are doing lots of stuff now to gender sway as far as diet and pH goes....hope it works, but i need to know that i at least tried!

hoping to add everyones kiddies to the front....my two have been little puss in boots today so havn't gotten the chance yet.


----------



## pinkribbon

Oh dear Guppy, I don't even know the ins and outs of what that actually means just the basic jist but it sounds bloody complicated! Have to say I would be doing the same and bringing the dates forward for last baby, as once you have the baby you can go ahead with treatments and procedures and such! Hope all goes smoothly from now anyway, or at least as much as is possible!


----------



## SLCMommy

I love the name, Becca!

Guppy, I'm sorry to hear that :(


----------



## cckarting

Hi! I'm new here. I have two boys 4&6 finally pregnant with our third after a year and a half of trying and praying were on team pink!


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome cckarting! Congrats on your new beany :cloud9: hope you are on team :pink: this time!

Okay, ive gotten all of the recently stated kiddies updated on the front page. I need to find time this weekend to look through the rest.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations on all the new pinkie expectees! Send some of your pink magic my way!

I really like the updated front page! Good job Guppy!


----------



## wamommy

Thanks for updating the front page, Guppy! It looks great :)

Welcome cckarting! When do you find out which team you're on?


----------



## danni2kids

cckarting said:


> Hi! I'm new here. I have two boys 4&6 finally pregnant with our third after a year and a half of trying and praying were on team pink!

Congratulations cckarting, i remember you from months ago, from the TTC board. We both finally made it to the other side and coincidentally "gender disappointment" :wink wink:


----------



## cckarting

Lol! Hi all thanks for the warm welcome. We won't find out until around thanksgiving! I'm already flipping out we're going to disappoint everyone if we have another boy, including sh :(


----------



## Guppy051708

hoping it's a girl cc :hugs:

You guys are going to think we are nuts :lol: but we tested our pH levels. According to the ingender site, the female pH should be 4-4.5 (more acidic) and the male pH should be more like 7-7.5 (more alkaline, but not too much). These levels are optimal for :pink:. Well we just did them. Mine is somewhere between 3.0-4.5 Its hard to tell but im eyeballing it to be about 3.5 So its not too far off and could possibly be 4, but its hard to guess with the colors and stuff. So its a little too acidic, but its not far off. Just cant be crazy acidic otherwise all the :spermy: die.....dh on the other hand....lets just say its TOTALLY his "fault" that we have boys :haha: The on pH test strip, tested from 6.2-8.4. It was SOOOOO pink, like his pH level wasn't even on the chart for it. (that indicate high alkaline, which sways :blue:) So then we tried the other pH test and it seems to be somewhere between 7.5-8.5 im going to say its around 8. The first one we used for him had bad reviews online with it being inaccurate. So im just going to assume the second one was better....DH is bummed that is has to change his diet :dohh: hahaha this is redic, i know :blush: but might as well give it all we got, right?!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I don't think you're crazy at all. I tried to get my hands on some PH strips for testing cervical mucous and couldn't find any. Not even to test urine ph! Grr. I read on ingender that urine PH in early pregnancy can indicate whether you're having a boy or a girl (which I don't really believe, since it changes with your diet through the day). But, as my midwife noted at my appointment on Thursday, my PH was acidic. We'll see if it means anything lol.


----------



## Kirei

Just following on from PP, I tested my urine in early pregnancy and it said boy, and I've got a girl, so you're right, it's not accurate. Don't know about the CM thing, I thought it was down to the chromesones of the sperm(?) what sex it would be but good luck, it's worth a try!! xxx


----------



## Kitta

Someone predicted I was having a girl. I hope she is right! I hadn't even told her i was pregnant she had a feeling I was! Due in may


----------



## Guppy051708

That would be awesome kitta!!!


Well the theory with the pH at ovulation is that Y sperm die easier than X sperm. More acidic environments means the the Y sperm die off first, leaving the X sperm so they have a better chance of fertilizing the egg. 

I had a questionable OPK yesterday. I havn't had any cycles since giving birth bc im BFing. But we :sex: anyways, just in case. I had a temp increase. Could you guys give me your opinion on this? If i actually ov.ed or not. (i should be about to confirm in the coming days with BBT-hopefully but i cosleep so dont know how well that will go)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/1172269-please-tell-me-you-think-lots-opks.html

and heres my chart (the temps are crazy bc of BF and i havn't had any cycles since giving birth, but FF made me end the cycle bc it was too long :blush:)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Guppy051708/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Kitta

I don't think it's positive yet but I've had a bit of trouble with opk's. Thought I didn't ovulate but clearly I was wrong :-D good luck!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm with PP. I was testing throughout the cycle I got pregnant, as well as checking CM and cervical changes, all indicating that I was NOT ovulating. Absolutely no changes, and no positive OPK. 

I also had two rise and falls with my temps.  But I'm definitely pregnant! 

But it doesn't look like it's quite there, although the fade pattern is questionable.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, im wondering if my body just geared up and then didn't end up ov.ing ...but guess the next couple days will tell...im convinced I didnt but guess its possible.


----------



## Kitta

Guppy, don't give up though!! Keep bding and Testing if you're able to! Hopefully this is your month.


----------



## cckarting

all the tests i've done so far say girl ring, baking soda, chinese gender ect. I dont want to get my hopes up and be crushed if it's another boy.......


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hiya ladies,

How are we all?

When do you start TTC again, Guppy?

xoxox


----------



## SLCMommy

cckarting said:


> all the tests i've done so far say girl ring, baking soda, chinese gender ect. I dont want to get my hopes up and be crushed if it's another boy.......

My advise to you is to not get any kind of hope from those tests. They are not real, not scientific, not accurate. They are definitely fun to do, but don't set your heart into any of them. All they do is make you wish even harder for the gender you want. Only do the for entertainment value! :hugs: I don't want you to be crushed either, if it's a boy. Try to keep your spirits up, until you know for sure, you still have a good 50% chance of having your little baby girl :) :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MileyMamma

Only thing that has been right for me both times round is the Chinese gender prediction test, worked for my DD and this time round saying girl :) Baking soda and ring test were wrong saying boy.


----------



## SLCMommy

It's my youngest child's birthday today! My "baby" is four today. Time sure does fly! My daughter is 7 (birthday in November), than I have two sons: ages 5 (birthday in November) and today, 4! I sure would love to complete my family by bringing in a little girl in five months. Thinking this might be my last child, a girl would "seal" the ending of my child bearing years nicely.


----------



## SLCMommy

MileyMamma said:


> Only thing that has been right for me both times round is the Chinese gender prediction test, worked for my DD and this time round saying girl :) Baking soda and ring test were wrong saying boy.

Chinese gender test was wrong for me so many times. LOL. I think it's a hoax, made up calendar and if it's lucky, it gets it right. LOL. Think of how many millions of women have children each year, it's gotta good 50% chance of being right. I think the accuracy of it is if I were to be blindfolded, spin, and then reach my hand in a bowl of tickets that each said "boy" or "girl". I pull one out, and it says BOY or GIRL. LOL! I think that's how accurate the GPT is, in my opinion. But, it's so much fun playing around on it anyways! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## cckarting

the Chinese gender was right for my first, wrong with my second, and also says girl this time too. I heard of some hair thing where if your first child has a point at the back it was to be the opposite of what you had and if it was straight across it was to be the same as you had, but that was wrong for me too. I am wishing for a girl, but i'm guessing it's just another boy. I don't have any ms or anything pretty close to my other two pregnancies so i'm guessing boy.


----------



## Jadey121

Hi Guppy could i be removed from the expecting list please. My little bean didnt stick :-( 
Ill guess we will try again in a few months xx


----------



## cckarting

Sorry to hear that jadey


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

cckarting said:


> the Chinese gender was right for my first, wrong with my second, and also says girl this time too. I heard of some hair thing where if your first child has a point at the back it was to be the opposite of what you had and if it was straight across it was to be the same as you had, but that was wrong for me too. I am wishing for a girl, but i'm guessing it's just another boy. I don't have any ms or anything pretty close to my other two pregnancies so i'm guessing boy.

I checked out my boys hairlines too. My first is straight across, and my second was a boy so it was right for him. My second's hairline comes to a point, so it says girl. We'll find out in November lol! 

So sorry to hear about your loss Jadey. :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

my first has a point so second should have been girl. got another boy. his hairline is straight which would mean boy. so i should have had boy girl boy. but i have two boys and no idea what this one is!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm sorry Jadey :hugs:

Can someone explain the hairline thing please :haha:


----------



## cckarting

ok how it's suppose to go is you look at the back of your childs hairline by the neck if their hair comes to a point your next child is suppose to be the opposite gender of what you have. If your child has a hairline straight across your suppose to have the same gender. I've heard it's suppose to be really accurate but it wasn't for me at all!


----------



## pinkribbon

I've just tried to look at my son's and because he has a big mop of curly hair I really can't even tell! :dohh:


----------



## cckarting

lol my boys have short and straight hair. I don't believe any of it though! everyone says they think i'm having a girl but i think it's just cuz they want it so bad there hoping it is.....


----------



## pinkribbon

I think everyone wants me to have a boy so they can say HA you will never have a daughter. Well maybe not everyone but this one person in particular....


----------



## Guppy051708

SLC- haapy birthday to your LO :cake: Hope you get your girl.



cckarting said:


> all the tests i've done so far say girl ring, baking soda, chinese gender ect. I dont want to get my hopes up and be crushed if it's another boy.......

Hope you get your girl hun :dust: im so scared of that too, when my times comes :hugs:



BeccaxBump said:


> When do you start TTC again, Guppy?

Well, we are currently "NTNP" and if dont get my cycles back (im BFing right now and dont seem to have them) then we will start hardcore TTC in January. [that way DS2 is about 1 yr old if i have to wean...praying i wont have to though]. Ive been charting since he was born though as prevention. So im just going to keep charting. Ive been taking opks just to see if im going to ov. or not (so it kind of seems like TTC :dohh: lol)



Jadey121 said:


> Hi Guppy could i be removed from the expecting list please. My little bean didnt stick :-(
> Ill guess we will try again in a few months xx

My condolences :hugs: always here for you hun :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

cckarting said:


> ok how it's suppose to go is you look at the back of your childs hairline by the neck if their hair comes to a point your next child is suppose to be the opposite gender of what you have. If your child has a hairline straight across your suppose to have the same gender. I've heard it's suppose to be really accurate but it wasn't for me at all!

DS1 has a point in the back. #2 was also :blue: 
DS2 has a straight hairline....hmm...wonder if it will work opposite for me...heres to hoping #3 is a GIRL!


Has anyone tried the Intelligender Urine test? I tried that with both my kids, and they both said boy, so it actually was accurate. The Chinese gender chart also said :blue: both times....it says girl from now until January....that gives me a little hope :haha: (but i understand this stuff is just for fun).


I went through every old wives tale there was. With both pregnancies almost all of them said girl (there were a few boys, but not many). I did about 45 of them....obviously they were wrong since i have 2 boys :dohh: ...all of this stuff is fun to do though.


----------



## pinkribbon

I didn't do intelligender but I did do gendermaker... It gave me a girl result but obviously I don't know the sex yet!


----------



## cckarting

I was wondering the same thing guppy! if it was backwards for me too, lol. I did it with my last and it said girl and i got a boy! so didn't work......I did the gendermaker this time and i got a girl. did the baking soda test again today and i got a girl again today. I'm going crazy thinking about it! Pink that is terrible, i don't know anyone who would wish that upon you!


----------



## cckarting

if wanting candy is any indication of getting a girl i CRAVE Peachio's all day everyday. Just made my dh go get me some from the c-store lol.


----------



## BeccaxBump

@ Guppy: Can't wait until you fall pregnant! We will wish pink dust all the way.

@Janey: I'm really very sorry for your loss hun. :flow:

xoxox


----------



## Sass827

Expecting EDD may 8. fx for a boy!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats! And hoping you get your boy!


----------



## wamommy

I was walking in the mall with my 2 girls this afternoon when we stopped to talk to a mall "regular" who we sometimes talk to when we're there. He's a real character, who dresses in brightly colored "pimp suits" and preaches the gospel to anyone who will listen. He's been doing this for hours EVERY day for 30 years!!!! Anyhow, he's harmless and very charming, and my kids love how colorful of a character he is. Today he stopped me and asked if I was expecting. Once I said yes he lit up! He said, "it's boy, I know it is." and continued on chatting. 

Yes, he is probably saying this to be nice. No, I don't believe he has a connection to God that allows him to know the gender of my child. I did, however, have an overwhelming wave of HOPE that this could in fact be a boy. He is the first to act SURE, besides my 2-year-old, of course.

Weird story, lol... but don't know who else to tell! The next 3 weeks until my scan are crawling by, and I'm grasping at straws now :dohh:


----------



## cckarting

That is an awesome story! I hope that he is right and you get your little boy! Well we had quite the scare this morning. I woke up at 3am and I felt "wet" so i got up to go to the bathroom, and my panties were wet with blood! It was mostly pink and some dark red too. We got up and went to the ER again. They tried the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat, he sent me for a scan and we saw our baby. It's still kicking and moving about measuring right on track with a hb of 163. They can't figure out why i'm bleeding as soon as it started it stopped? It's down to just spotting now. I have to go in for another scan on tuesday. Haven't done anything but sleep since we got home, and resting the rest of the week. Please pray my little bean keeps hanging on and we can get past this scary part!


----------



## bigmomma74

That sounds scary :nope: Hope the bleeding stays away xx

As for me - gender scan in only 4 days - really not looking forward to it. I just know they are gonna confirm girl no 5 :cry: I've not been wrong yet.


----------



## cckarting

thanks, me too! oh bigmomma i hope your wrong and you get your little boy!


----------



## wamommy

cckarting, that sounds so scary! I'm so sorry :( How far along are you? I had bleeding from about 6-8 weeks, and it was terrifying. Embarrassing, but the Dr finally concluded that it was from severe constipation. Apparently the vaginal wall and the colon are right up against each other, and hard stool can aggravate the very vascular vaginal wall as it passes by. They think this is what caused mine, since baby was fine the whole time! I HOPE it's something like that for you... embarrassing, but not serious. Let us know, and I'll be thinking of you!

bigmomma, 4 days! We'll count down with you, and I really hope you're wrong and it's a little boy in there!


----------



## cckarting

I'm ten weeks tomorrow! I'm not constipated at all, and they don't know why i'm bleeding. They say we can't have sex anymore for a while, so it's probably going to kill me lol. dh said he is scared to do it again, so it will be awhile. Hopefully they'll know more on tues when i go back for another ultrasound. It's so bizarre this is going on, never had anything like this. Praying i don't loose this baby it will kill my boys, they've been asking for a baby for over a year, and are over the moon to have a baby.


----------



## SLCMommy

Jadey121 said:


> Hi Guppy could i be removed from the expecting list please. My little bean didnt stick :-(
> Ill guess we will try again in a few months xx




I'm SO sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

On Saturday I'll be 16 weeks. I wish I could afford a private scan :( LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

*Sass827*- congrats! Wishing you lots of :blue::dust:!

*wamommy *- very intersting conversation! wouldn't that be something if he was right?! Thats great he's given you some hope! When do you find out? (sorry cant keep it all in my memory :blush:)

*cckarting *- praying for your beany :hugs: that must have been scary! im so glad to hear that everything is fine now. That brings back memories of my MC. You are so incredibly blessed. I have a feeling this baby will go to term :hugs:

*bigmomma74* - praying you are wrong hun :hugs: im excited for your scan and i hope they tech has some exciting :blue: news for you :dust:

*SLC* - hope time goes fast for ya!

*ASF* - i still have risen temps :shock: im still extremely skeptical though, bc i never had a + OPK even though i tested multiple times per day...is that even possible? I have a feeling FF is going to remove it, but maybe not-who knows....testing in 5 days! ugh i hate waiting!


----------



## cckarting

I didn't get a pos opk the month i got my bfp! they were close to pos but not pos and i was testing 4-5 times a day with clearblue digi's and never got a smily face!


----------



## Guppy051708

^that makes me feel a lot better!
are you any good with charts?
mine is here and also the opks. the one that is closest to postive is #5 which was taken the day that FF thinks i ov.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Guppy051708


----------



## Sass827

I hope it's all OK cckarting! Fx for you


----------



## cckarting

The closest i would say would be 5 which cd was that? I had a terrible time with those tests, they never ever picked up my surge. it would look like 5 and then i'd cd digi and usually get my smily and dark lines on them.


----------



## Guppy051708

OPK #5 was taken the same day as FF thinks I ov.ed so i guess it makes sense.

I have been pregnant and thus TTC 3 now and i have never gotten a true positive on those types either. I always have to purchase some digis to verify or deny a positive. Except, i didn't think i would actually Ov. (since i havn't had a cycle PP yet), so i didn't have any on hand. I did purchase some a few days ago, just in case, but the point is that i didn't have anything to confirm #5. FF seems to think that was the day i oved.....im going to be a bit bummed if FF retracts the ov....i really dont want to have to wean Elliot :(


----------



## cckarting

hopefully your cycles come back while still bf'ing. i got lucky and got my cycles back when the boys were 4 months old, and i could still bf. They pretty much weined themselves so i ended up pumping for the next two months.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im hoping they come back and i dont have to wean. He turned 7 months old today, so i guess that fact alone makes me more "at risk" fortheir return...

.oh i cant wait to join you girls! Dh and i were discussing names. Girls of course :blush: we really like Natalie and Lily but they are so common and i want our kids to have more rare names...but girl names are tough and we are very fond of em, so idk....oh im dreaming :blush: one thing we decided on is a boy name, just in case we have a 3rd one....could give me some thing happy about it suppose. Ezra will def be the first name. Not sure about the rest of it.


----------



## wamommy

I love those names!! What about Lillian or Natalia? Almost the same, but a little twist? I LOVE Lillian, but it really doesn't go with our last name :(


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Lily is on our list, Izaiah (our nearly 5 yr old) wants Lily, he even refers to the baby as "Baby sister girl baby" and if you ask him what the baby's name is he says "Lily"... EXCEPT! He has a speech delay, and one of his issues is L's lol. So he says "Wiwy", but he thinks he's saying Lily. So I'm pretty sure it's off our list. 

We also like Ava, and Sienna. 

No boys names talked about... -_-


----------



## bigmomma74

Ladies I am in the hospital. Woke up with a gush of blood and been bleeding heavily. Am waiting for dr to come but have to say it doesn't look good :-(. I'm 15+4 so shouldn't be bleeding now.


----------



## rwhite

Oh bigmomma, I hope everything is okay, keeping you in my thoughts! :hugs:

In terms of girls names, I was thinking about the name Matilda the other day...I've never really liked it that much but all of a sudden I love it, and the nickname Tilly is adorable. Here's hoping for a pink bundle next time around so I can use it :D


----------



## SLCMommy

So, Josh and I have been discussing about how we really want to do something for the kids (vacation wise). There has been so much going on (and still will) that I haven't ever talked about with hardly anyone, and we feel we just need a "break" or "vacation", per se. We have thought about doing a cruise(s) because while we do not have a lot of money, cruise lines will let you make payments which is really nice We have thought about him and I doing one sometime in 2014 (booking it sometime this fall and making payments) however, my oldest will be 8 this November. With that being said, she really wants to go on the Disney Cruise Ship. The Disney Cruise is MUCH more expensive than other leading lines because of the "Disney" name, but I guess If I could swing it, I really wouldn't mind. My children, myself nor my husband has ever been to anything Disney so this would be a much anticipated trip (probably more for me and my husband...LOL) and Us (DH and I) and the two older kiddos are HUGE Disney Buffs and would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to get pictures with the characters and see Disney Broadway-Style plays aboard the ship! *eee!* However...here is my "issue" in which I really need advice. More so for the "motherly" part of me than anything else:

* I have thought about possibly just doing a Disney Cruise with DH, myself, and the two older children first because of the cost (six people total would cost SO much (about $8,000 total if we went cheapie... and we'd legally have to have (2) staterooms because there is only 5 people per stateroom, regardless of age. Staterooms are not promised to be "connected" and at my childrens ages I don't want them in a seperate room anyways, even if they were "connected") and than, once the younger two (my current 4 year old, and baby I am pregnant with) DH and I could take later, when they are older. But, by the time we would "go" he would be six and baby would be two... see where my guilt comes in? LOL

* We WOULD do whatever it took to "make promise" that we would eventually take the younger two on a Disney Cruise.

*Or, DH and I have said him and I could go on a cruise together in 2014, than after that "save up" enough to have a nice vacation on the Disney Cruise and go when the baby I am pregnant with is about 4-5. The only issue is that by that time, our oldest will be 13 - and probably WAY out of the "Disney" thing. Also, if we were ALL going to go and go comfortably, it would cost about $11,000 and honestly, it probably would take us a lot more time to save up that kind of money - and by than it would be more because the majority of the children would be "adult fare" by then.

So, my question is:

If you were me, would you take the older two on a Disney Cruise now - because you can make payments enough for a decent time to go and the children going would be able to appreciate what is really going on, with the promise that when the younger two are older (around 6 and 10) you would take them then?

OR

Would you go with DH for a couples cruise vacation (obviously, not on Disney) and then just save up the money for everyone to go regardless how long it took?

and lastly:

If we took just the older two, with all the reasons I stated above, would I be a bad mom, should I feel guilty if in fact we just take the older two the first time?

I know this isn't gender related, but I would like some mommy advise :)


----------



## SLCMommy

bigmomma74 said:


> Ladies I am in the hospital. Woke up with a gush of blood and been bleeding heavily. Am waiting for dr to come but have to say it doesn't look good :-(. I'm 15+4 so shouldn't be bleeding now.

OH NO! I am SO sorry to hear this bigmomma!! Please keep up updated!! :hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

I'm very happy to report that a scan has shown a happy wriggly baby and a firmly fixed placenta and no obvious cause of the blood. I am so relieved


----------



## bigmomma74

Not such great news now I've seen Dr. Had an internal and bleeding not coming from cervical erosion like they thought. Dr could see trickle of fresh blood coming from neck of uterus so has told me one of 2 things will happen. Either bleeding stops or I will miscarry. Apparently bleeding after 12 weeks is more likely to lead to miscarriage than if you bleed before 12 weeks. Not feeling very hopeful now.


----------



## Kitta

Big momma I hope everything will be ok for you.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh gosh, Bigmomma, I hope everything's okay, and bean stays sticky! My thoughts are with you hun!.
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

Big momma, I hope everything turns out okay. I had a bleed too this pregnancy due to previa and j know it's instinct to panic a little. I'll be thinking of you honey x


----------



## Sass827

Are you bed rest now big momma?

Slc - how about the great wolf lodge?


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: bigmamma. I hope all is going well and baby is there to stay <3

SLC- I think either plan is fine (not sure how young your youngest ones are though?). I agree, i would not want my kids in another room even with the promise of them being connected. I also would not want to pay for children that cant really appriciate whats going on-not when cost is the biggest factor. 
I dont see anything wrong with making promises, so long as you think you can keep them.

I also dont see anything wrong with just you and DH going. That could be a good 'baby moon'. Might be good for you two to get away and rekindle anything that can be tough with children. Then go at a later date with the kids.

Sorry, i realize this probably didn't help much :blush: but just my two cents.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Bigmomma I'm so sorry you're going through that! =( I hope everything turns out for the best for you and little one! :hugs: Just keep positive, send your little one tons of positive vibes. 

SLC, that is a TOUGH ONE! If it would be more cost effective for you and DH to take a cruise yourself at this time, then that's probably what I'd do. I think it would be hard for me to not feel bad about leaving some kids behind lol. Also, they're not going to dislike you for not taking them on a cruise. :haha: Do something special for your husband and yourself! And work on a future family trip down the road. :flower:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh yes, I forgot why I was coming to post. 

I dreamed all night that I was having a boy, confirmed through ultrasound ect.. I woke up feeling pretty disappointed lol. I've dreamed since the beginning that I was having a boy. But I know I dreamed through my other pregnancies it would be a girl so I dunno.

I also went to be feeling very anxious about gender so I'm sure that's why it happened lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: the nerves have got to be very high hun. I remember feeling that way with #2. 
Hopefully you just always dream about the opposite sex like you did in the past :D or maybe your just so anxious your dream is just pointing it out :hugs: i hope you get your girl hun <3


----------



## wamommy

Bigmomma, I hope everything is ok! I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'll send my thoughts and prayers to you today, and hope that news is good. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

SLC, I don't think the baby would mind being left behind, but would the 4-year-old? Could you take 3 of the kids and then you could all be in one room? I know cost is an option too, though, so maybe the baby-moon idea is a good one. What about just going to Disneyland? Would that be cheaper or more expensive? Just some ideas :D That's a tough call!


----------



## cckarting

big momma i hope everything works out for you and your bean stays nice and safe where it is! *HUGGS*


----------



## Baby321

bigmomma74 said:


> I'm very happy to report that a scan has shown a happy wriggly baby and a firmly fixed placenta and no obvious cause of the blood. I am so relieved

Hiya bigmomma, so happy that your little wriggly baby is ok :hugs:


----------



## Baby321

Hiya everyone, hope everyone is ok, just wanted to let you know that I suffered from gender disappointment when I was pregnant but I had my baby girl 1 week ago , i am so happy to have her. This was my last chance to have a baby boy but after meeting my little girl, I am so happy that I got her. I wouldn't have it any way. Ladies just thought I'd let you know, it doesn't matter what you have, once you have your baby in your arms you'll fall in love with baby x


----------



## danni2kids

Baby321 said:


> Hiya everyone, hope everyone is ok, just wanted to let you know that I suffered from gender disappointment when I was pregnant but I had my baby girl 1 week ago , i am so happy to have her. This was my last chance to have a baby boy but after meeting my little girl, I am so happy that I got her. I wouldn't have it any way. Ladies just thought I'd let you know, it doesn't matter what you have, once you have your baby in your arms you'll fall in love with baby x

Hi baby321:wave: I'm so glad you had your baby girl and feel that way:flower: Also glad to hear that your c-section went well:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Baby321 said:


> Hiya everyone, hope everyone is ok, just wanted to let you know that I suffered from gender disappointment when I was pregnant but I had my baby girl 1 week ago , i am so happy to have her. This was my last chance to have a baby boy but after meeting my little girl, I am so happy that I got her. I wouldn't have it any way. Ladies just thought I'd let you know, it doesn't matter what you have, once you have your baby in your arms you'll fall in love with baby x


Thank you for posting hun. Im glad you both are doing well and you are so in love with your bundle :cloud9: I think i may have to bookmark this page so i can be reminded again of this :friends:


----------



## Sass827

So I talked to my parents yesterday and they told me I'm inviting bad karma on myself for wishing for anything other than a healthy baby. Sigh. But my mom told me she will put my MIL in her place when the baby comes, or before if necessary, so that I can relax. And that did make me feel much better. 
I know I will be happy no matter what the sex, I just still wish and hope for a boy. Fx!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: no affense to her, but clearly she lacks information about GD is just as real a loss as death imho. Im glad yo have someone in your corner :friends:


----------



## cckarting

All i am praying for is a heathy baby, hoping for a girl. There's a difference either way you will love your baby no matter the sex!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies...I'm back with an update after posting earlier in this thread.

I had a little ( or not so little! ) baby boy named Max on the 12th of September. A boy after 3 girls...it was an amazing surprise (we didn't know the gender). 

He was 4.7kg born...or 10lb 6oz, and 54cm long.

I was truly shocked at his size when they weighed him. My biggest baby had previously been 8lb 5oz. I was thinking around 9lb, but nowhere near what he was! 

Labour time from first twinge was 4 hours....my previous 3 births have been very fast. My 2nd girl was nearly born in the hospital carpark. No drugs, but not without a bit of drama, as we had to deal with shoulder dystocia (shoulders were stuck) and the cord was around his neck. Thankfully my OB managed to deliver him safely. They took him away to get him breathing, but he was fine within 1 minute, and he is perfectly healthy. I have some stitches, but I've had them with all of my girls and I don't feel any worse for wear.

I'm typing this from my hospital bed...going home tomorrow. I feel truly blessed to have the opportunity to have a son. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy and tube removal right before I conceived him, so I feel that it was meant to be, but I never really let myself believe that I would ever have a son.

There is a lady across the hall from me who just had her 4th girl...I still feel like it should be me. I'm still pinching myself.

With all of that said, part of me misses having a baby girl, and we would have been happy with a girl too...so like Baby321 said, once they are here they are truly a blessing either way. 

Baby321 I have thought of you often. I know it must sting a little to see others get their gender opposite, and I've been there too in the past. I'm sure that your little girl is absolutely darling and am glad to hear that you are loving her and doing well. x

My pledge is to never take my son for granted, and to always have empathy for others who find themselves hoping for gender opposites. I truly know where you ladies are at, and wish you all the very best. I will keep popping back to see how you are all doing.

In the meantime, thank you all for your support.

Love Pink x



Pink x


----------



## Guppy051708

Pink Ribbons said:


> Hi ladies...I'm back with an update after posting earlier in this thread.
> 
> I had a little ( or not so little! ) baby boy named Max on the 12th of September. A boy after 3 girls...it was an amazing surprise (we didn't know the gender).
> 
> He was 4.7kg born...or 10lb 6oz, and 54cm long.
> 
> I was truly shocked at his size when they weighed him. My biggest baby had previously been 8lb 5oz. I was thinking around 9lb, but nowhere near what he was!
> 
> Labour time from first twinge was 4 hours....my previous 3 births have been very fast. My 2nd girl was nearly born in the hospital carpark. No drugs, but not without a bit of drama, as we had to deal with shoulder dystocia (shoulders were stuck) and the cord was around his neck. Thankfully my OB managed to deliver him safely. They took him away to get him breathing, but he was fine within 1 minute, and he is perfectly healthy. I have some stitches, but I've had them with all of my girls and I don't feel any worse for wear.
> 
> I'm typing this from my hospital bed...going home tomorrow. I feel truly blessed to have the opportunity to have a son. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy and tube removal right before I conceived him, so I feel that it was meant to be, but I never really let myself believe that I would ever have a son.
> 
> There is a lady across the hall from me who just had her 4th girl...I still feel like it should be me. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> With all of that said, part of me misses having a baby girl, and we would have been happy with a girl too...so like Baby321 said, once they are here they are truly a blessing either way.
> 
> Baby321 I have thought of you often. I know it must sting a little to see others get their gender opposite, and I've been there too in the past. I'm sure that your little girl is absolutely darling and am glad to hear that you are loving her and doing well. x
> 
> My pledge is to never take my son for granted, and to always have empathy for others who find themselves hoping for gender opposites. I truly know where you ladies are at, and wish you all the very best. I will keep popping back to see how you are all doing.
> 
> In the meantime, thank you all for your support.
> 
> Love Pink x
> 
> 
> 
> Pink x

:cry: this was beautiful. :flow: aww, im so happy to hear your update. Brought tears to my eyes. What a blessing to get your son :cloud9: 
Great job with L&D mama!
Enjoy your :blue: bundle :cloud9:


----------



## cckarting

congrats on your little man pink ribbons!


----------



## Guppy051708

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/016p1use.jpg

:shock: *DO NOT SAY ANYTHING ON FB!*:shhh:


----------



## cckarting

i can kinda see it, do you have one without the shadow??? FX this is your little girl you've been waiting for!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations Pink Ribbons! Stories like your truly give me hope that it could happen for me! Hope you're enjoying having a son, they sure are fun. =) 

Guppy?!?! I totally see it! But give us one without a shadow!!!! 

Stalking!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Come on now Guppy! I'm waitingggggg. Give us something more lol!!!


----------



## wamommy

Congratulations, Pinkribbons!! I'm so happy for you, and your attitude is beautiful :D

Guppy, I see it!! Get darker, dang line! I'll cross my fingers this is your little pink bfp!


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: i cant get a good shot. blah. i suck :haha:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Is it super faint in real life?

Just take the picture from further back?! Or better light?! Come on now! Lol


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Get a digital?!?!


----------



## cckarting

i agree!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh my! Guppy! What kind of test is that?!
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Also, Pink! Congrats on your baby boy! Lovely news!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

im trying really hard to get a good pic, but its not working out too well :dohh:

becca, its Answer brand. (i tore it apart so i could get a better view :blush:)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh my jeeee! It's positive! Are you pregnant hun?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

im not sure...im only 6 dpos and everyone is telling me its probably just a faulty test....it looks SUPER SUPER light faint pink in person, but just not capturing it well...i guess i could see where everyone is coming from because #1 (MCed) was 10DPOs, #2 (DS1) was 15DPOs, and DS2 was 10DPOs, which even i thought that was early.


----------



## BeccaxBump

It looks pretty pink to me!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay good, im glad im not crazy haha I had quite a few ppl say so, but most ppl say it is not...but thats generally after i say how many DPOs i am. Before i tell anyone how many i am they say they think they can see something and then when i say im 6DPOs they are like "no. its faulty. or evap. or negative" :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

Dh wont let me purchase any HPTs until Monday :wacko:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh noes! You have none left? Try and get a photo without your shadow.
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

thats what ive been trying to do but not having much luck. I'll keep trying.

...i did use an OPK and it's super dark.....not + tho...


----------



## cckarting

i'd bd just in case! just to cover your bases incase it is an evap and you are o'ing now??? Can't wait for you to test again monday!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Just wanted to share my positive from this pregnancy with you! To make you feel better. :flower:

Top is positive, bottom is negative. And it was just THAT faint in person lol. I had just woken up and was half asleep and kept rubbing my eyes hehe.
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k512/ChantayaR/DSC05230.jpg

So I thought I'd tweak it. Again, top is positive, bottom is negative. (from a few days before)
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k512/ChantayaR/DSC0523011.jpg

Then like a half hour later
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k512/ChantayaR/DSC05232.jpg

Could be a bad test, or it's just a faint positive. Post your ovulation test pic!


----------



## Guppy051708

that made me feel loads better :D


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That was 3weeks 2days pregnant. No idea exactly how many DPO? I was convinced I wasn't ovulating because of the lack of CM changes, cervical changes and temp changes. But I was and I'm nearly 10 weeks now! =D


----------



## Guppy051708

ekk! thats awesome!!!

I am 6DPOs right now. 
and yeah, thats why im not convinced i ov.ed bc i usually get SOOO much EWCM but this time i didn't have much. ...FF seems to think i did :shrug: but im still not sure LOL

With 2 babies i got :bfp: at 10DPOs. With one it wasn't even faint until 15DPOs.


----------



## Guppy051708

I wish i had some ICs!


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy my first tests were like iloveyou's also! I'll try and find the thread I posted to show them to you...

Edit: here is the link to the thread with my picture, I was convinced of an evap it was THAT faint. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/903553-why-always-me-update-digi-preg.html


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Yeah I think it's totally possible! Some people just find out earlier. Could just mean your hcg is rising a tad faster. Tell your husband you're getting another test, he can hush it!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ekkk I was just looking at the first page... I so badly want to have a happy dance or yippee dude beside my name, it makes me soo effing nervous! 2 months before we find out.


----------



## SLCMommy

got a scan done today, it is a boy.


----------



## Guppy051708

SLCMommy said:


> got a scan done today, it is a boy.

:hugs:


----------



## Sass827

How you doing SLC? You ok?


----------



## wamommy

SLCMommy said:


> got a scan done today, it is a boy.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

SLC :hugs::flow:


----------



## BeccaxBump

SLCMommy said:


> got a scan done today, it is a boy.

Oh SLC, hope you're okay. :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

I really wanted a girl. My oldest is a girl, but she has always been a tomboy. I wanted a little girl to braid her hair, put in dresses and a little girl to love Disney Princesses. *sigh*

The ultrasound didn't go well for me, at all. Baby's heartbeat was 100 BPM and he wasn't moving. I have another ultrasound on Monday in the morning with my doctor for a follow up to see if my son is doing better.

I am almost 16 weeks, and if I lose the baby it will be my 2nd miscarriage back-to-back, and both in the 2nd trimester. 

Let's just say I'm worried sick.


----------



## cckarting

slc praying everything is good with your little man!


----------



## bigmomma74

Oh hun, am praying for you and your little man xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

You're in my thoughts SLC, I'll pray for stickyness. <3
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Praying SLC. Ill be thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Oh, SLC, I'm so sorry. I'll keep you and baby in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

SLC congratulations on your little boy!! (I always think it's proper to say congratulations.. Even if it's not what the person was hoping for.. Because I personally won't be disappointed if I end up with a third boy, I will just be sad I don't have the girl I always wanted... I think that's generally how most people feel....????)

Sending positive thoughts your way that your little guy is healthy as can be!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

And I hope I'm not being insensitive at this moment... But Guppy, are you REALLY waiting till Monday to test again?! I'm dying over here!


----------



## bigmomma74

Scan in 2 hours.....nervous


----------



## bigmomma74

:cloud9: Dreams came true :cloud9:

ITS A BOY!!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Bigmomma! :happydance:!
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations big momma!!!


----------



## Baby321

Hey congratulations big momma, really happy for you xxxx


----------



## wamommy

Oh, Bigmomma, congrats!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## bigmomma74

SLC - how are you today? Hope everything is ok with you and bump xx:hugs:


----------



## cckarting

congrats big momma!!! so happy for you!


----------



## Guppy051708

ILoveYouZandT said:


> And I hope I'm not being insensitive at this moment... But Guppy, are you REALLY waiting till Monday to test again?! I'm dying over here!


:rofl: well, i cant count bc i'll only be 9DPOs on Monday :blush: i really should wait until at least Tuesday....but i might be able to take one today if can convince hubby of letting me get another!

here's my chart. you can speculate in the meantime :haha:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Guppy051708


----------



## Guppy051708

bigmomma74 said:


> :cloud9: Dreams came true :cloud9:
> 
> ITS A BOY!!!!

:yipee: SOOOOO happy for you!!! this is amazing!!!! Enjoy your little boy :cloud9: :wohoo:


----------



## bigmomma74

Thank you everyone. I'm still floating around somewhere on :cloud9:!! I didn't believe the sonographer and made her check a million times! 
Can you imagine how spoilt this little guy is going to be???:rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: oh yes! i plan on doing the same should i ever be granted a girl :rofl:
I will never believe it if the ultra sound tech says girl. I will think it is wrong until the moment the baby is born :lol:


----------



## MileyMamma

Congrats on your blue bump :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha! Bigmomma, I can only start to imagine!

And Guppy, we really need to know! :haha:

xoxox


----------



## SLCMommy

I don't know much yet, it's the weekend but I have an ultrasound tomorrow straight away in the early morning. I think I am the first patient my doctor sees tomorrow. I'm a nervous wreck, on the verge of tears, and I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. I have only had mild cramping, nothing that would send me to the emergency room, and no bleeding. But, when I lost my son at 14 weeks last January - I had no cramping or bleeding either. His heat rate just dropped and then his heart stopped. I almost died, I was in the hospital and had five blood transfusions that worked, total of seven but my body rejected the first two. 

I can't say I'm not sad I'm not getting a girl, but at this point I guess it's proof that deep down all that we should want is a healthy, happy baby. When your child dies inside of you, the gender never matters. It's so heartbreaking. I'm really, really nervous for tomorrow. I'm 16 weeks.


----------



## cckarting

Thinking of you SLC, and Praying you get amazing news tomorrow!


----------



## danni2kids

Big :hugs::hugs: to you SLCmommy, my heart breaks for you. I hope everything turns out to be just fine. xxx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Guppy-It certainly looks like you had a proper drop, and then a good rise?! I'm not the best at determining temps but it looks good to me! I can't wait for you to test again lol! I took like 6 tests the first day... AT LEAST!

Bigmomma-Congratu-freakin-lations!! Hearing stories like yours always give me so much hope that it could happen to me! Enjoy the heck out of that little guy! 

SLC-I so so sooo hope your little one was just having a freak off day and will be just fine! I can't quite imagine what you're going through, as I've never had a (confirmed) loss. I know when I thought there was a possibility I was losing the one I'm carrying now I just kept saying to myself and to the little one that I didn't matter what it was, just stay with me. So I know what you mean by that. Still sending you positive thoughts! Keep us posted. <3


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks for all the wonderful support ladies. I will keep you updated :) xx


----------



## wamommy

I'll be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow during your appointment, SLC. Fierce prayers that all is well!! :hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

SLC - will be thinking of you and LO today. Hope the appointment goes well xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Ultrasound confirmed our worst fears. Baby boy died. I go into Labor & Delivery tomorrow morning to be induced.


I'm so hurt.


----------



## Guppy051708

:cry: :hugs: I am at a loss for words. heartbroken for you :cry: 
I will pray things go as smoothly as possible and that you find peace during this darkness :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Oh, SLC, I don't know what to say. There simply aren't words. Praying for strength and peace during this impossibly difficult time. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

SLC i am sooo sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family!


----------



## bigmomma74

I am so sorry SLC xx Thinking of you and your family xxx :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh SLC, I'm so so sorry. What a horrible thing to happen. I can't even begin to imagine your pain. We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

SLC I'm so sorry, thoughts are with you. :flow:


----------



## Sass827

There are no words for this. I'm so sorry SLC. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Kitta

SLC sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## rwhite

I am so sorry SLC :hugs: Thinking of you xx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

My heart goes out to you SLC. I am so sorry to come and read this. I can't begin to imagine what you're going through right now. Words are cold comfort right now, but I will be thinking of you constantly. xox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm so soo sorry SLC!! There are no words to describe my sympathies for your family. =(


----------



## Guppy051708

thinking of you SLC. :flow:


----------



## katrus78

SLC, :hugs:

Please update me with a DS blue bear on first page.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Still hoping you're okay SLC, you're in my thoughts :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: SLC. I can't imagine the pain you must be going through. My thoughts are with you :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

Also, My newest little boy was born last month.. if you want to update that on the first page for me :). It seems almost wrong of me to even type this in light of the sad news on the thread :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations wish2bmama :cloud9: hope you are enjoying your bundle.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thinking of you SLC :hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

Ok - call me crazy but I can't accept that this LO is really a boy. We've waited so long and I'd given up hope!
So....I am going for ANOTHER gender scan tomorrow. just to check :blush:
Please wish me luck that my little man hasn't become a little lady!


----------



## pinkribbon

bigmomma74 said:


> Ok - call me crazy but I can't accept that this LO is really a boy. We've waited so long and I'd given up hope!
> So....I am going for ANOTHER gender scan tomorrow. just to check :blush:
> Please wish me luck that my little man hasn't become a little lady!

:haha: I'd say if you've seen a willy he is probably a he! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: yeah there isn't much room for error when the little guy has a sausage :rofl: BUT i understand where you're comming from bc if im ever told we have a boy i'll be feeling the same :blush:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha! Totally agree with you hun!
When the sonography said to me, "It's a girl". I said "Are you sure?" she replied "Sure, I see no testicles!".
Well, she must be a girl then :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

It sucks where I live because you don't get to see anything, or be told AT your scan. They send your results too your health care provider. :( I have sooo much anxiety that they won't see anything, and I'll call my midwife a few days after my scan and she will say "Sorry, they didn't put down a gender"... Then I'll have to book a scan that will cost me $100 for 5 minutes!!!!!! 

So even if they did see that it was a girl and sent it to my midwife in the report.. I would be doubtful because I didn't see anything. =(


----------



## cckarting

that's so mean love! here the us tech will scan and measure you and tell you gender, then dr comes in and finishes tells you the gender again and looks at the heart and other organs and finishes up measurements. we don't even have a place here where you can book a private scan!


----------



## cckarting

I know what you mean bigmomma if they told me i have having a girl this time i don't know that i would believe them or buy anything because they could be wrong loL!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Thank you for thinking of me. I was induced on Tuesday at 8:00 am, and had my little son, Malachi 6:20 am on Wednesday morning. I got the epidural around 7:00 PM Tuesday. He was 6 inches and 5 oz. He was gorgeous, and in really good shape. Like a perfectly formed, gorgeous little pocket baby, born sleeping and born too soon. This is our 2nd, 2nd trimester loss THIS year :( We will be taking a break from ttc for emotional reasons and probably start to think about ttc sometime next summer. Thank you for all your prayers.

-Ashley.


----------



## cckarting

so sorry again for your loss, and thinking of you and your family. do they know why you keep mc in the second tri, or plan to find out?


----------



## SLCMommy

yeah, they are doing testing. I'm just waiting now for the results and to get my son's cremated ashes :(


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: times 100000000000000!! What an awful loss of your beautiful little guy. =( I really hope things start to look up for you and your family! :flower:


----------



## bigmomma74

SLC - been thinking of you xx Hope they can give you some answers :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

SLC, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your son :hugs: :hugs: I wish I knew what to say to help, but I know there are no words. I will be thinking of you, and praying for you.


----------



## Blue_star

My little girl has arrived !!!!!!


----------



## Blue_star

slc mommy im very sorry. I pray that you will have a baby one day I know someone who had lost three in the second but now has three wonderful kids so it is possible.


----------



## cckarting

congrats on your baby blue star!


----------



## BeccaxBump

SLC, my heart breaks for you. I hope you have time to heal and you give yourself it too. We're all hear for you.
xoxox


----------



## Dovey2012

sorry for the loss of your baby that must be so difficult for you. I hope you find the answers that you need. :hugs:


----------



## Dovey2012

well im due in two weeks. Not sure what the gender is but scared its another boy. I already have four would just like a little bit of pink in my life. 

any thoughts on the skull....its ok to say boy might as well prepare myself.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9558.JPG
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cckarting

I'm not sure I have the whole thing figured out but I would guess girl just because my understanding is a flatter forehead means girl? Gl hope you get your pink bundle!


----------



## Sass827

Spent some time with my mom this weekend. She said she really thinks it's a boy based on my huge appetite and lack of ms. I guess I made her pretty sick hut my brother didn't? Do these things run in families? I feel like I'm really getting my hopes up and am afraid of being devastated.


----------



## wamommy

I've been doing the same thing, Sass. My Mom said that her pregnancies with my sister and me were WAY harder than with my brother. I've had almost no sickness and am eating like a horse, so I'm hoping it's something that runs in families!


----------



## pinkribbon

I had very little sickness in my last pregnancy (a boy) and I also had a huge appetite. But my mum never had sickness with me or my brother so I think it's just one of those things that depends on the individual and pregnancy?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

pinkribbon said:


> I had very little sickness in my last pregnancy (a boy) and I also had a huge appetite. But my mum never had sickness with me or my brother so I think it's just one of those things that depends on the individual and pregnancy?

I agree. My MS is different than my mother's ever was. I believe I was more sick than she EVER was. My mom was not sick with her boys I don't believe. And I absolutely was. And I'm even more sick this time! By now my diclectin (morning sickness meds) had my feeling normal again, and I feel like crap everyday.


----------



## Guppy051708

I have heard that there is a high link to Vit B deficiency and MS, which obviously levels of nutrients and vit can fluctuate. From personal experience i had no MS with DS1, but i was as sick as a dog with DS2. Everything was opposite with him and i was nearly convinced it had to be a girl bc of that (even though i knew deep down we wouldn't have a girl :() I think there is just way too many factors that affect symptom besides gender. And the only thing that i can think run in families would be things hypermesis garvidim (severe bad, horrible MS). but who knows.


----------



## wamommy

I agree, Guppy. I'm sure there's no correlation, but it's fun to think about! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

It is. If im throwing my guts out next time it will give me a little bit of hope its a girl, even if its not true :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Dovey2012 said:


> well im due in two weeks. Not sure what the gender is but scared its another boy. I already have four would just like a little bit of pink in my life.
> 
> any thoughts on the skull....its ok to say boy might as well prepare myself.

I dont know anything (at all) about the skull theory, but i do know that your babys skull looks a lot different than both of my boys did! FXed for you!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I try to convince myself that since my morning sickness seems to be worse this time that it cooooould be a girl. But I know deep down it's 100% wishful thinking. Again, I try to tell myself because my placenta was posterior with both boys and anterior this time that maybe just maybe it's a girl (have read a lot online of mom's with two boys then a girl having the same deal), but again... I'm pretty sure I'm just wishful thinking. 

About 7 weeks+ before I'll hopefully know!


----------



## Guppy051708

i think its all chance and has to do with various variables. ....i had an anterior placenta with both of my boys BUT i also have a tilted uterus so im sure that plays a part in it. i also think whatever puts your mind at ease and gives you hope is a great thing. All of us GD ladies could use some hope, so if it gives you that peace then chase after it girl!


----------



## cckarting

everything keeps telling me girl. all the old wives tales, the ramzie method, gendermaker, and everyone saying it's a girl. I feel like it's falsely getting my hopes up. For me it would be much better to have them say boy and accept it and be super surprised if its a girl. than everyone to say it's a girl and all the tests and it ends up another boy........


----------



## Guppy051708

^true. Thats what happened with me. I cried immediatly after we left the scan when they told us :blue: ....im really scared TTC. I hope i dont sound like a horrible person, but honestly if i could look into a crystal ball and could know if #3 was a boy, we would be done with kids right now. Id rather just have 2 boys than throw a third child into the mix if its not going to be a girl. We would be done with 2, its all we can really handle since we dont have friends and family around, but i really want a mother-dauther relationship, so thats the only reason why we are trying for #3.


----------



## BeccaxBump

My MS was terrible bad, still is sometimes. My little girl likes making mummy sick :haha:
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

cckarting-I know exactly what you mean! Everyone keeps saying "it'll be a girl, don't worry", and I keep obsessing over all the OWT's and theories out there... It will all be for nothing in the end, whether it's a boy or girl!! And it would be easier if people said "It could go either way! You just have to wait and see" or something. Instead of reinforcing my hopes that are based and nothing... But hey, I continue to cling. It's all I can do to pass the time I suppose?

Guppy-You don't sound like a horrible person at all. If #2 had been a girl, I wouldn't be pregnant right now. I had always pictured myself with 3 children either way, but my first son is quite the handful. He would honestly be better off as an only child, or one other sibling. The fact that he says he wants a sister SO BADLY just increases my anxiety to make me feel like this baby _*needs*_ to be a girl in order for him to bond properly and accept another sibling. 
I think it goes without saying that regardless of gender we will love our past and future children without falter. I wasn't overly upset when finding out Teagen was a boy, surprised certainly, upset, not really. I could try one more time. If this baby is a boy, then it WILL be okay. It has to be?! What option is there?! It's just hard to let go of something that is so deeply important to you. But the ladies in this forum know that all to well.

I try to remind myself that whoever my children turn out to be, and regardless of their gender they're meant to be here, and they're meant to be ours. :flower:




Not going to lie though... If this baby is a girl.... I'm going to throw a party! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ill throw a party with you! :haha:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Guppy051708 said:


> Ill throw a party with you! :haha:

Heck yes we will!!


----------



## cckarting

i'm joining the party too, if we all three get girls :)


----------



## Guppy051708

It will be a hell of a party :haha:


----------



## Dovey2012

im in for the party to if i get a girl...


----------



## cckarting

Well I think out of all of us at least one or two should get a girl lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I would hope so! lol


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Even if some of us don't get our girls... WE'RE ALL INVITED!! :cake: We'll have virtual cake!


----------



## pinkribbon

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Ill throw a party with you! :haha:
> 
> Heck yes we will!!Click to expand...

I'll be there with virtual cake if mine's a girl too! Only 8 weeks til due date now!


----------



## bigmomma74

Can I join the party too to cheer you all on!! I want you all to feel how I'm feeling with my little man :happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

this party will be awesome...we should skype it :lol:


----------



## cckarting

so excited you finally got your little man bigmomma they truly are amazing! A big party sounds like an great plan to me!


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> this party will be awesome...we should skype it :lol:

I'm in :thumbup::haha:


----------



## wamommy

Ooooo, good idea! If my bump turns blue I will SO bring the cake :D


----------



## Guppy051708

^yess! LOL this is going to be a blast...just need to get knocked up :rofl:

i wish we were all expecting at the same time that way we could find out at the same time.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Guppy051708 said:


> ^yess! LOL this is going to be a blast...just need to get knocked up :rofl:
> 
> i wish we were all expecting at the same time that way we could find out at the same time.

That would have been awesome! So I guess what we're looking at is a giant party to celebrate BABIES!


----------



## Kitta

O hope I get to join you with a pink one. Someone said by the ramzi theory it's a girl. 14 weeks until we find out.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I've also had two people confirm that we should be expecting a girl by the Ramzi theory! I want to believe it soo soo sooooooooooooo badly!!! I hope beyond hope that it proves true for us!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

What's ramzi theory?


----------



## Sass827

It's the side the placenta is on at 6 weeks. Has to be at 6 weeks and has to be the placenta, not the fetus.


----------



## bigmomma74

So - who is next for a gender scan??


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I don't have a date yet. But I have an appointment with my midwife next week and I'm going to ask her to book it for my 18th week, which if she does will be between the 12th-16th of November! So long away!


----------



## cckarting

i love i will be due for my scan that week too! I go next thurs for my 13 week check up and said 5 weeks after that i'd have my gender scan, and to make sure my pocket of fluid is gone. I hope they do another scan next week since i've been bleeding again this week.....who knows though. I was told girl with ramzi too! i dunno if i should believe it or not.....


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hiya ladies,

How are you all? :flower:
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

doing alright, how you doing beccax? Just going along reaching 12 weeks tomorrow, and dr appt on the 4th.


----------



## pinkribbon

Sass827 said:


> It's the side the placenta is on at 6 weeks. Has to be at 6 weeks and has to be the placenta, not the fetus.

Oh I haven't a clue about that, didn't get a scan that early and my placenta is over the o/s anyway so neither left nor right I guess :shrug:


----------



## pinkribbon

bigmomma74 said:


> So - who is next for a gender scan??

I have a 32 week scan tomorrow but I'm team yellow!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

cckarting said:


> i love i will be due for my scan that week too! I go next thurs for my 13 week check up and said 5 weeks after that i'd have my gender scan, and to make sure my pocket of fluid is gone. I hope they do another scan next week since i've been bleeding again this week.....who knows though. I was told girl with ramzi too! i dunno if i should believe it or not.....

That's awesome, I just went to check and we're 3 days apart! Sweeet! You'll know before me for sure either way, because I'll get my scan (hopefully that week!!) then will have to call my midwife in 3 days or so to wait for the results. It's going to KILL me! I hope you're bleeding is nothing serious!! 

I so want to believe the Ramzi theory, so so so so sooooooooooooo badly. There are some other signs it could be a girl... But until I have her in my arms I probably won't be 100% sure. Even if the ultrasound was to say girl.


----------



## cckarting

it's weird there's one lady on the ramzi board that said something about it all being reverse so i don't know if that means that my results should be opposite of what i was told or not?? i'm so confused on all of it. I dunno what to think i don't want to get my hopes up, but at the same time i really do think this could be a girl this time. i do have lack of ms but this is so different from either of my boys. They were both conceived on a one night occation, and this one took us a year and a half. I'm having crazy bleeding, never bled in a preg before, i want CANDY all the time, i never cared if i ate candy or not. I'm just scared i'm going to disappoint everyone if we have another boy. this anxiety is killing me!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Aww. It's reverse if it was an abdominal ultrasound. I just went back and checked yours in the thread, and you said yours was a transvaginal scan, so it would be true to what you see rather than mirrored! So it was on the left! =) 

My morning sickness is actually much worse this time! I had it with both the boys, and (broken record here) it was so easily controlled with one diclectin before bed and I was good as long as I got the pill. If I didn't, I was throwing up for days until it built up again. 

NOW! I'm taking 2-3 before and 2-3 more upon waking up and I'm STILL sick all day and sometimes throwing up. I'm exhausted!! And YESSSSSSSS! I'm craving candy all the time! I always crave chocolate naturally, but now I want skittles, and gummy candies and candy candy candy! I keep stopping myself from buying it because I am a chubby bunny as it is, and diabetes runs in our family.. So I don't want to overdue it and make a higher chance of gestational diabetes lol! 

I feel like mine could be a girl, but I thought that with my second son so I don't trust my intuition much anymore.

Have you had any dreams?! I always dreamt girl with my boys, and I've so far dreamt of just boys?! Weird!


----------



## cckarting

I have had some dreams but i can never tell the sex of the baby? or if i do i'm having twins and one's a boy and one's a girl, or once they couldn't tell if it was a boy or a girl. And i crave candy all the time, and i'm not a candy person much at all! I want those gummy peaches all time time! my dh bought the c store near our house out of peaches lol!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's so strange about your dreams! Maybe it's due to the confusion of your desire, and being afraid to let yourself believe it would be a girl? I think that's what my problem is. In the first several weeks I just kept telling myself I wouldn't get a girl, I'm so nice to myself! Lol.

So there was a sale at a private ultrasound place around town, so I just booked what I hope will be a gender confirmation appointment! Since at our routine scans we don't get to see the "parts". I thought and thought about it.. Thinking I could save the money and go with what they say, if they say anything. Then I realized I'm not going to be confident either way with what they say unless I see it myself! So it's booked. November.27th @ 1:00pm! Ekk.


----------



## cckarting

oh fun! we don't have anything like that here. I would have already booked 2-3 appts! I dunno i'm guessing that's what it is about my dreams, i keep telling myself the same things about it's going to be a boy and were not going to have any girls.


----------



## wamommy

Ladies, I am getting so nervous that when I think about my scan I start to feel physically ill!! Not only do I have the intense anxiety about gender, but the health of the baby has been on my mind SO much. I hope I'm not sensing something wrong!

As far as gender, DH had 2 dreams that it was a girl and is super convinced that it is. In some ways that's GREAT. If it is another girl he seems ready for it. I'm on the fence still, but am leaning girl. I've had dreams both ways, including a dream where my baby was born with NO genitalia, girl or boy. I don't know what THAT is supposed to mean, lol. Maybe it means that subconsciously I wish that gender was no issue and my baby was just a baby? Who knows, but I'm so nervous. Wednesday morning is so close now!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Every time I think about the ultrasound where we could find out it makes me nauseous!! So I know what you mean! I honestly wish gender didn't matter to me at all. I'm jealous of people who have no feeling of gender disappointment.. But I know a lot of those people either have one of each, or plan to have more children. 

The ultrasounds you can book here yourself, for gendering more specifically can only be booked 20 weeks and beyond! So like I said, I HOPE I will already know. But I will get to confirm it and see it myself. My husband won't get to come because he works that day and the spaces were SUPER limited. But that's okay, it's only 5-15 minutes. 

wamommy-I'm sure everything will go great with your ultrasound! Don't be too nervous. Just focus on the fact that you get to see your little one. =)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Bought and IntelliGender test today! Going to give it a go tomorrow morning! So pricey my gosh!


----------



## cckarting

i thought you were doing the gendermaker?? did you chance your mind or are you doing both? I did intelligender last time i was preg. so conflicted right now about if i should try it again or not, it was wrong last time....


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I am doing both! I ordered a gendermaker on ebay, and then a local shop ordered in IntelliGender, so I bought one. $54 LATER!! Yikes! Pretty sad that a "gender prediction test", that as far as I'm concerned has 50/50 odds costs nearly as much as my gender assessment ultrasound will cost. And that's pretty much certain I will know the correct gender. Ah well, all in good fun to pass the weeks! 

Apparently my gendermaker has not made it out of Hollywood yet.. Since Monday. O_O Grrr.

That's AWFUL! It gave you a girl result and then you confirmed boy? I'm not going to believe the result either way. But I am pretty darn certain I will get a boy result. Not sure why.


----------



## Sass827

So I was just talking to my mom and she said the doctor an make a pretty good guess at the gender based on the heart beat. Has anyone ever heard this before? She said the doctors guessed both me and my brother correctly based on the heartbeat alone.


----------



## cckarting

supposedly if it has a higher hr above 140 a girl below 140 boy. but with both my boys there hb were in the high 150's to low 160's. this baby has been in the low 170's so we'll see. I cant believe its taking that long i got y gendermaker in a few days time! and the intellegender here is only 30 dollars! ya it told me girl at 18 weeks or so and found t at 20 no doubt boy!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I feel bad admitting it, but I don't really know what my first son's heart rate was at any time during the pregnancy lol. Oops. My second I have the records here this is what it says:

15 weeks-150's
19 weeks-156
24 weeks-148
29 weeks-135
33 weeks-142
36 weeks-146
37 weeks-154
38 weeks-146
39 weeks-152
40 weeks-138

There's a variation of about 20bmp here or there? 

This little ones heartbeat was 184 at our 8 week 5 day ultrasound. But they start off fast as my second guy at around the same time 8 weeks 3 days his heartbeat was like 171bmp, so quite a bit faster. But the majority are over 140bmp. O_O And he is quite the little boy lol. 

I've read that it's not a very accurate way to guess gender?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

https://www.in-gender.com/Gender-Prediction/Fetal-Heart-Rate.aspx


----------



## cckarting

don't feel bad, i don't know specifics i just know about where they were, and i don't think they changed to much throughout. hoping to get my scan date thursday!!


----------



## pinkribbon

I took gendermaker and it said girl, I am supposed to be having a section between 38-39 weeks so in about 5 weeks time. I'll let you know who we get :haha:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have a good feeling about you pinkribbon! I think you'll get your girl. =) 

So did IntelliGender... Results are inconclusive for me.. I'm going to post pictures.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k512/ChantayaR/DSC05307.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k512/ChantayaR/598863_10151184442829839_1478425242_n.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Different pictures it looks different?!?!?! Ahhhhh.


----------



## pinkribbon

The liquid looks green what does that mean? Please tell me your pee isn't green :rofl:

I'll post the gendermaker I took when I get on the computer cause I have a photo of my result.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Green would be boy. I was sure I would get a boy result. And was surprised that it remained pretty much unchanged until about 10 seconds before the 5 minute mark. Then all the stuff started to fall to the bottom and made it look dark. But the liquid does ACTUALLY look yellow still.  WEIRDDDDDDD. I emailed them, I'm sure they'll say boy. 

The bottom picture does look green, but it does really look like the first picture. The first was taken at 5 minutes.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Please do! 

I'm sure my baby will be a boy, I don't think I'd be so lucky as to have a daughter haha.


----------



## bigmomma74

I thought that about having a boy! Don't give up yet :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

WTT jan 2013 for a girl


----------



## cckarting

Thats kinda how mine turned out too! what a bunch of crap! if the grainy things weren't there it would def be girl, and to me it still kinda does look girl it almost looks like the one on the boy side has more shadow/making it look darker? So i'm pretty sure i found the baby on my doppler last night, not sure how accurate the hb senser was, because it said it was pretty low, what you think?

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/th_IMG_2310.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Yes you're exactly right! The second picture does have a lot of shadow. And thats what I think, if the crap didnt sink to the bottom it would be girl? Grish. I emailed them, so we'll see! 

That is definitely baby! Has the heartbeat been higher before? Or is this the first time you found it? Soooo sweet!!


----------



## pinkribbon

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Green would be boy. I was sure I would get a boy result. And was surprised that it remained pretty much unchanged until about 10 seconds before the 5 minute mark. Then all the stuff started to fall to the bottom and made it look dark. But the liquid does ACTUALLY look yellow still.  WEIRDDDDDDD. I emailed them, I'm sure they'll say boy.
> 
> The bottom picture does look green, but it does really look like the first picture. The first was taken at 5 minutes.

Oh is it supposed to be orange for girl and green for boy? It looks a bit lighter in the first picture but I just thought you had strange coloured wee :haha:!


----------



## cckarting

I'm on the heavier side so i don't know if it's picking it up as well as it could. At all my u/s the hb has been in the 170's so i dunno about the 30 bpm difference is. So excited that i found the baby hb i was freaking out because i had been bleeding again and dr had been gone out of the office all week and don't see him until the 4th!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Have you found it again since?! I think it's still a good solid heartbeat. Maybe as baby is getting bigger it's slowing down a bit? How is the bleeding going? I hope it's nothing serious!!! Do they know a possible reason for why you're bleeding?!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Who has their scan next? I'm excited to see more genders! You'll all get what you want! I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday!
Hope you're all okay!
xoxox


----------



## Sass827

Mine won't be for 11 weeks if my doctor makes me wait til 20 weeks. I'm going to ask her on Friday if she would allow me to come in at 16 or 18. If not, I've asked hubs if he will give me an early holiday scan instead of gifts. I don't think I have the patience to wait til 20.


----------



## cckarting

i have found the hb but never as good as the one i posted. They said i had a tare in my placenta and had a pocket of blood/fluid so they think that's where the bleeding is coming from is my pocket is emptying???? Hoping to get a scan on thursday when i see the dr again, and then he'll set me up with my official gender scan date!


----------



## wamommy

BeccaxBump said:


> Who has their scan next? I'm excited to see more genders! You'll all get what you want! I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday!
> Hope you're all okay!
> xoxox

I have mine on Wednesday too, Becca!! I'm so nervous I could be sick :dohh: I'm excited too, but really really nervous!! DH has told me he's come around to the idea of a 3rd girl and is actually hoping it's a girl! I think he's fibbing to make me feel better, but it's really sweet to say :D I know he's secretly DYING for a boy. UGH SO much pressure!


----------



## cckarting

GL wamommy! my dh has said we could always try again if this one's a boy....


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

You guys are lucky you have scans coming up sooner rather than later! I wish I could just see little one now! Im so paranoid Im going to go to the anatomy scan and hear horrible news... I know Im being silly though. Mine wont be till sometime in November though. Boooo lol.

I got an email back from IntelliGender and they said my result is a GIRL.

My gendermaker came today, so I shall try in the morn and see what they say. All in good fun though!

Oh before I forget! My husband is such a brat. He just casually mentioned yesterday how a couple nights ago ge had a dream he was at the mall pushing a baby girl in a stroller, he said she had a white dress and a pink bow in her hair. He has NEVER dreamt about our babies before they came. Hoping its a good indicator lol!

cc- is that something that will resolve itself?!


----------



## BeccaxBump

wamommy said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Who has their scan next? I'm excited to see more genders! You'll all get what you want! I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday!
> Hope you're all okay!
> xoxox
> 
> I have mine on Wednesday too, Becca!! I'm so nervous I could be sick :dohh: I'm excited too, but really really nervous!! DH has told me he's come around to the idea of a 3rd girl and is actually hoping it's a girl! I think he's fibbing to make me feel better, but it's really sweet to say :D I know he's secretly DYING for a boy. UGH SO much pressure!Click to expand...

Do you want a girl hun? 

I'm really nervous too, I'm scared incase they turn around and say my princess is a boy :dohh:. She's kicking away for me right now, so wonderful!

xoxox


----------



## cckarting

OH i hope your dh is right and you are finally going to get that beautiful baby girl :) they say that it will resolve itself. If i don't get an ultrasound thursday i won't get one until nov either, and they wont even make a gender guess at 13 weeks. So i'm guessing it should be scheduled for the 16th of nov!


----------



## wamommy

BeccaxBump said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Who has their scan next? I'm excited to see more genders! You'll all get what you want! I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday!
> Hope you're all okay!
> xoxox
> 
> I have mine on Wednesday too, Becca!! I'm so nervous I could be sick :dohh: I'm excited too, but really really nervous!! DH has told me he's come around to the idea of a 3rd girl and is actually hoping it's a girl! I think he's fibbing to make me feel better, but it's really sweet to say :D I know he's secretly DYING for a boy. UGH SO much pressure!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want a girl hun?
> 
> I'm really nervous too, I'm scared incase they turn around and say my princess is a boy :dohh:. She's kicking away for me right now, so wonderful!
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

I have 2 gorgeous girls already, so we're hoping for a boy, but as this pregnancy has gone along I think both DH and I feel like it's another girl. I'm terrified of the whole family's disappointment, since they are all rooting BOY. Even perfect strangers who see us in the mall say, "oh, you're expecting again? I'll bet you're hoping for a boy!" We are, but I still feel a massive weight on me every time someone else says it!

To be 100% honest, I'm way more concerned with other people's reactions and disappointment than my own. I love raising girls, and would be fine with another one. I honestly don't know the first thing about boys. It would be a joy and a GIFT to be able to experience a baby boy, but if it's another girl, I'm fine with that. It's everyone else (even DH's ex) that I worry about. If I could learn to let that all go, I think I'd be much happier in this pregnancy.

I guess we find out either way on Wednesday!!


----------



## cckarting

wamommy you said exactly how i feel also about a girl!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I wish I was more concerned about other peoples disappointment than my own. =( That would make me feel much better haha.


----------



## cckarting

I mean do t get me wrong I want a girl bad, but I'm more worried im disapointing everyone else. Dh and. I will love the baby just the same boy or girl, I'm worried no one else will


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

They will! Babies are cute as can be regardless of gender! =) 

My biggest issue is that I know 100% I will be stuck in a state of baby fever if I dont have a girl this time. I dont want to have anymore, nor does my husband... But I will always want to get pregnant again. And I dont want to spend my life feeling like that JUST because I want a girl. Because it alwayswill be 50/50. Siiiiiiiigh.


----------



## bigmomma74

Wamommy - I was convinced I was having girl no 5....absolutely convinced!! No one was more shocked than me when she said boy! I'd given up hope before I even had my scan. Don't give up hoping yet!!


----------



## pinkribbon

wamommy, that is EXACTLY how I feel about having a girl. I think I'm more worried about other people's reactions to another boy than my own! I have to have a section this time (unless by some miracle my placenta randomly moves) and I'm so not looking forward to that :( it's definitely put me off having any more if I'd need another section.


----------



## BeccaxBump

wamommy said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Who has their scan next? I'm excited to see more genders! You'll all get what you want! I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday!
> Hope you're all okay!
> xoxox
> 
> I have mine on Wednesday too, Becca!! I'm so nervous I could be sick :dohh: I'm excited too, but really really nervous!! DH has told me he's come around to the idea of a 3rd girl and is actually hoping it's a girl! I think he's fibbing to make me feel better, but it's really sweet to say :D I know he's secretly DYING for a boy. UGH SO much pressure!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want a girl hun?
> 
> I'm really nervous too, I'm scared incase they turn around and say my princess is a boy :dohh:. She's kicking away for me right now, so wonderful!
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> I have 2 gorgeous girls already, so we're hoping for a boy, but as this pregnancy has gone along I think both DH and I feel like it's another girl. I'm terrified of the whole family's disappointment, since they are all rooting BOY. Even perfect strangers who see us in the mall say, "oh, you're expecting again? I'll bet you're hoping for a boy!" We are, but I still feel a massive weight on me every time someone else says it!
> 
> To be 100% honest, I'm way more concerned with other people's reactions and disappointment than my own. I love raising girls, and would be fine with another one. I honestly don't know the first thing about boys. It would be a joy and a GIFT to be able to experience a baby boy, but if it's another girl, I'm fine with that. It's everyone else (even DH's ex) that I worry about. If I could learn to let that all go, I think I'd be much happier in this pregnancy.
> 
> I guess we find out either way on Wednesday!!Click to expand...

You may just be lucky hun and get your boy! My fingers will be totally crossed for you! Will you let us all know? And post pics of your beautiful baby!

How is everyone else?
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

My fingers are tightly crossed that we all get what we're hoping for! But I know we'll all be happy either way! 

Did my Gendermaker this morning. 

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/559661_10151188689619839_396915194_n.jpg

:happydance: Soooooooooooooo want to be one of those people who can say these things were accurate for me lol.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

My apologizes it's so big.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo! I hope it's right hun! How long until you find out?
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

WOW! your's is WAY pinker than mine ever was! I hope this means your getting some pink to your life :) mine was a pink/purple, but definitively more pink than blue.


----------



## Guppy051708

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Every time I think about the ultrasound where we could find out it makes me nauseous!! So I know what you mean! I honestly wish gender didn't matter to me at all. I'm jealous of people who have no feeling of gender disappointment.. But I know a lot of those people either have one of each, or plan to have more children.

I feel the same EXACT way. I really do on everything that you said. 


cckarting said:


> i thought you were doing the gendermaker?? did you chance your mind or are you doing both? I did intelligender last time i was preg. so conflicted right now about if i should try it again or not, it was wrong last time....

I used Intelligender with both of my boys and it was surprisingly accurate each time.
Now, i have read that if the result comes up girl its pretty darn accurate. But if it comes up boy theres a chance it could still be girl. Rarely does it give off a girl if it's not a girl, but obviously its not 100% accurate, so who knows. 



ILoveYouZandT said:


> I am doing both! I ordered a gendermaker on ebay.

do you have a link? I think i want to order one! let me know if its accurate!



Sass827 said:


> So I was just talking to my mom and she said the doctor an make a pretty good guess at the gender based on the heart beat. Has anyone ever heard this before? She said the doctors guessed both me and my brother correctly based on the heartbeat alone.

eh, idk i think its just coicidental and it depends on when you listen to the HB because in the begining ALL babies have a super high heart beat and then they start to slow down from there. 

Once it leveled out, Isaiah was 120-130 bpm blue:) and Elliots was about 150bpm blue:). In the early days they were both in the 190s, so really, i think its just and old wives tale. but whatever gives anyone with GD hope is a good thing for sure :D


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> I took gendermaker and it said girl, I am supposed to be having a section between 38-39 weeks so in about 5 weeks time. I'll let you know who we get :haha:

:thumbup:


ILoveYouZandT said:


> Green would be boy. I was sure I would get a boy result. And was surprised that it remained pretty much unchanged until about 10 seconds before the 5 minute mark. Then all the stuff started to fall to the bottom and made it look dark. But the liquid does ACTUALLY look yellow still.  WEIRDDDDDDD. I emailed them, I'm sure they'll say boy.
> 
> The bottom picture does look green, but it does really look like the first picture. The first was taken at 5 minutes.


looks :blue: to me. I think the first one looks more orange bc of the angle and the lighting. with that said, see my above post about the boy results :flower:



ILoveYouZandT said:


> I'm sure my baby will be a boy, I don't think I'd be so lucky as to have a daughter haha.

im hopeful that you are team :pink: :D



mummyclo said:


> WTT jan 2013 for a girl

Welcome. What are the genders of your current child[ren]?



BeccaxBump said:


> Who has their scan next? I'm excited to see more genders! You'll all get what you want! I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday!
> Hope you're all okay!
> xoxox

:dance: thats exciting! Cant wait to hear how it goes :yipee:



Sass827 said:


> Mine won't be for 11 weeks if my doctor makes me wait til 20 weeks. I'm going to ask her on Friday if she would allow me to come in at 16 or 18. If not, I've asked hubs if he will give me an early holiday scan instead of gifts. I don't think I have the patience to wait til 20.

I hope she will get you in sooner, if not how close to Poconos are you? (i grew up in central pa- near Penn State Main) but we drove to Poconos to get a private scan at bc i was too excited :blush:



cckarting said:


> i have found the hb but never as good as the one i posted. They said i had a tare in my placenta and had a pocket of blood/fluid so they think that's where the bleeding is coming from is my pocket is emptying???? Hoping to get a scan on thursday when i see the dr again, and then he'll set me up with my official gender scan date!

Hope its healing and the pocket is gone :hugs:






wamommy said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Who has their scan next? I'm excited to see more genders! You'll all get what you want! I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday!
> Hope you're all okay!
> xoxox
> 
> I have mine on Wednesday too, Becca!! I'm so nervous I could be sick :dohh: I'm excited too, but really really nervous!!Click to expand...


Yay! Cant wait to hear!
Im pretty certain im going to barf when i finally get knocked up and have the gender scan :haha:




cckarting said:


> GL wamommy! my dh has said we could always try again if this one's a boy....

how sweet :cloud9:

I really hope we have a girl this time. Going to be devastated becase we cant have anymore babies after this :( I have to get surgery for the POP and Endo ugh. So much pressure and anxiety.



ILoveYouZandT said:


> I got an email back from IntelliGender and they said my result is a GIRL.
> 
> 
> Oh before I forget! My husband is such a brat. He just casually mentioned yesterday how a couple nights ago ge had a dream he was at the mall pushing a baby girl in a stroller, he said she had a white dress and a pink bow in her hair. He has NEVER dreamt about our babies before they came. Hoping its a good indicator lol!

Oh thats fab! Glad the IntelliGender support was able to help! Yay! Thats fun :dance:

and double awesome that your DH is dreaming about :pink:! If a man is dreaming about baby girls, then you must be having a girl, bc men are so clueless about intuition :lol:



cckarting said:


> OH i hope your dh is right and you are finally going to get that beautiful baby girl :) *they say that it will resolve itself*. If i don't get an ultrasound thursday i won't get one until nov either, and they wont even make a gender guess at 13 weeks. So i'm guessing it should be scheduled for the 16th of nov!

oh that is great news hun :hugs:



ILoveYouZandT said:


> I wish I was more concerned about other peoples disappointment than my own. =( That would make me feel much better haha.

THIS! Totally feeling this way.
It made the GD much harder to deal with when my mom and MIL was saying stuff about having "ANOTHER boy" though :sad1:



ILoveYouZandT said:


> They will! Babies are cute as can be regardless of gender! =)
> 
> My biggest issue is that I know 100% I will be stuck in a state of baby fever if I dont have a girl this time. I dont want to have anymore, nor does my husband... But I will always want to get pregnant again. And I dont want to spend my life feeling like that JUST because I want a girl. Because it alwayswill be 50/50. Siiiiiiiigh.

im feeling hopeless as well :hugs: not easy. i pray we both get our girls!!!



bigmomma74 said:


> Wamommy - I was convinced I was having girl no 5....absolutely convinced!! No one was more shocked than me when she said boy! I'd g
> 
> 
> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> My fingers are tightly crossed that we all get what we're hoping for! But I know we'll all be happy either way!
> 
> Did my Gendermaker this morning.
> 
> https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/559661_10151188689619839_396915194_n.jpg
> 
> :happydance: Soooooooooooooo want to be one of those people who can say these things were accurate for me lol.
> 
> This is awesome!!!!!!!! I want one! :haha:
> Seriously though EVERYTHING is pointing towards girl with this one so im beting you do have a sweet princess on board! :wohoo: i cant wait for yours can!!!n up hope before I even had my scan. Don't give up hoping yet!!Click to expand...

this is an awesome testimony! I really hope i can have one like this! You give us hope! 




cckarting said:


> WOW! your's is WAY pinker than mine ever was! I hope this means your getting some pink to your life :) mine was a pink/purple, but definitively more pink than blue.

do you have a pic??


Please excuse my absence lately girls. 
Im having a tough time with TTC and not ovulating. Im getting depressed and obsessive about it. I want to keep nursing my little man but i would feel terrible cutting him short for my own selfish reasons. Ugh. Im so conflicted :cry:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Guppy I certainly hope you're right about the IntelliGender! Mine was girl! 

I feel like there are a lot of signs pointing to a girl, far more than would have ever made me think girl with my second. I think I'll be even more surprised now if I'm told a boy lol.

Here's a link! https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Boy-Girl-Ba...aultDomain_0&hash=item23233786ff#ht_976wt_932 I think they're worth it for sure, one of the most fun $20 I've ever spent lol. 

My test was definitely super pink lol. I was glad it was straight forward because I have seen a lot than were a toss up. And my IntelliGender was a bit confusing so I was happy the Gendermaker was super obvious lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

I am totally going to get one (or two :blush:). The IntelliGenders are tricky! and super hard to interpret. They are $45 here, so maybe i'll just do the Gender Maker one.


----------



## cckarting

there cheaper online guppy! I'm thinking i might try the intelligender again....you're killing me ilove! there not to much here. maybe heading into town tonight and i'll pick one up. I don't have a pic of my gendermaker :(


----------



## cckarting

Hopefully things start going better for you guppy, fx for a quick bfp!


----------



## Dovey2012

well 39 weeks today..still dont know the gender and im nervous every day lol
especially nerbous today as both sets of grandparents arrive today and they have NO granddaughters so i can imagine the dinner topic tonight. I feel like they think I can change what it is but i cant so it is what it is but please blow pink my way...


----------



## cckarting

GL dovey! Blowing pink dust your way, and fx for a quick and easy labor :)


----------



## wamommy

Exciting, Dovey!! I hope you have a wonderful birth and a beautiful baby :D Sending pink dust your way! :dust:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I missed your last set of quotes Guppy! It was actually the opposite! The angles of the test that looked like a dark boy results was because of taking the picture higher and seeing mostly sediment. When you take it eye level (how you're supposed to read the test) you can clearly see the fluid was rather unchanged. =) 

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time ttc! I know exactly how you feel. I went off my birth control August.2011, and was obsessed with looking for signs of ovulation and month after month nothing happened. =( After 9 months my period FINALLY FREAKING RETURNED!!! Two cycles later I was pregnant! The breastfeeding issue definitely adds a more difficult aspect to it all though. That's a very tough decision. But maybe if you think in terms of what needs to happen sooner rather than later, namely your surgery, maybe you can persuade yourself that you reasoning is not all that selfish. =)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> Ooo! I hope it's right hun! How long until you find out?
> xoxox

November.27th for certain! Routine anatomy scan could be anywhere from November.12th on though! =)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

cckarting said:


> there cheaper online guppy! I'm thinking i might try the intelligender again....you're killing me ilove! there not to much here. maybe heading into town tonight and i'll pick one up. I don't have a pic of my gendermaker :(

Do it do it!! Get another one! Get something! They're fun and I wanna see lol!! 


Guppy051708 said:


> I am totally going to get one (or two :blush:). The IntelliGenders are tricky! and super hard to interpret. They are $45 here, so maybe i'll just do the Gender Maker one.

My IntelliGender was $54!!!! OUCH. The Gendermaker was much more simple, quick and easy to read lol. 

I'm trying out this multi-quote business. I'm having a hard time keeping up with all the responses and posts in this thread hehe.


----------



## cckarting

Totally forgot to get the intelligender today while I wa in town :( totally crushed


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

wamommy said:


> Exciting, Dovey!! I hope you have a wonderful birth and a beautiful baby :D Sending pink dust your way! :dust:

I second this! 


cckarting said:


> Totally forgot to get the intelligender today while I wa in town :( totally crushed

I'm crushed too. =( I want to see what others get lol. 

The ultrasound place called to confirm today (since I booked online) and give me details about the ultrasound. Super happy I don't have to have a full bladder for it! I have a really hard time holding my bladder. :dohh: I think I have the bladder of a small child.


----------



## leoniebabey

Just popping by, I had my baby boy on the 24th September. Even though I did really want a girl when I found out I honestly couldnt be happier and actually cant imagine even having a girl now!


----------



## bigmomma74

Congratulations on your little man xx


----------



## _jellybean_

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Bought and IntelliGender test today! Going to give it a go tomorrow morning! So pricey my gosh!

Intelligender was right for me with my son and with this little girl in my belly, and I took it THREE times with both! It was expensive, but with my son, I only got boy results, and with this lo, only girl results. You're supposed to look at the color of the urine, not the sediment. Also, you can email them, and they will read the results for you.

A PP mentioned the heart rate theory, and I wanted to let you know that it has been dis-proven. xx


----------



## wamommy

Leaving in one hour for my scan. ladies! Shaking and nervous... I'm almost positive it will be girl #3, but for some reason having panic about baby's health. hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear your results wamommy! FX for some blue! I'm panicking too today, i haven't been able to find the baby on my doppler the last few days......hopefully it's just hiding? I will buy an intelligender when i get to town next and do it! 13 weeks for me tomorrow. pray my beanie is still healthy as ever. Congrats on your little man leon they really are amazing!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

leoniebabey said:


> Just popping by, I had my baby boy on the 24th September. Even though I did really want a girl when I found out I honestly couldnt be happier and actually cant imagine even having a girl now!

Congratulations!! Two boys are definitely a lot of fun. (You have another one yeah? LOL)



_jellybean_ said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> Bought and IntelliGender test today! Going to give it a go tomorrow morning! So pricey my gosh!
> 
> Intelligender was right for me with my son and with this little girl in my belly, and I took it THREE times with both! It was expensive, but with my son, I only got boy results, and with this lo, only girl results. You're supposed to look at the color of the urine, not the sediment. Also, you can email them, and they will read the results for you.Click to expand...

That's great too hear! I did email them and they said it was a Girl result! My fingers are crossed! 



wamommy said:


> Leaving in one hour for my scan. ladies! Shaking and nervous... I'm almost positive it will be girl #3, but for some reason having panic about baby's health. hopefully I'm wrong!

Good luck good luck good luck! Enjoy seeing that little one either way! I'm sure little one will be super healthy. :flower:


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck wamommy! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## bigmomma74

Waiting patiently for Wamommy's (blue) news!! :coffee:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wamommy! Update us!

Okay ladies, I'm 100% pink! My princess is awkwarrrrrd! She wouldn't show us her face right until the end, but here she is: 

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/3153B7B8-33A5-4BC7-BFD1-2B107C6573D5-838-00000037BCDCC589.jpg

:cloud9:

xoxox


----------



## cckarting

she's beautiful!


----------



## _jellybean_

How'd it go, Wamommy?


----------



## Kitta

Good luck womommy! 
Those who have used the gendermaker test, when did you use it? Hopefully mine arrives soon!!

Sorry I don't post much, this baby is taking everything out of me! I do read your posts often though.


----------



## Sass827

Ok so I broke down and bought the intelligender after reading such good things here. And because I know you ladies are right on the heartbeat thing not being accurate. Sigh. I'm just so ready to grasp any straws that will give me an idea of what I've got cooking in my belly. Ok, so here's my question: the box says you can use it at 10 weeks. When did you all use it? If I wait a bit later than 10, will it make it more accurate, or can I use it at 10 + 0?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I took my IntelliGender at 11weeks 6days. And I took my Gendermaker 12weeks 2days. 

I don't think it will be any more or less accurate. If I had it at 10 weeks I would have taken it.

I read a bunch of results from people on the Gendermaker and it appears it gives soooooo many girl results. -_- I guess to the point where people are thinking that's the default result of the test. Kind of disappointing, I'll still take my girl result and hold onto some hope while I can lol.

IntelliGender on the other hand, I had read a few posts online where people said the IntelliGender GIRL results seem to be a bit more accurate. And I emailed IntelliGender and asked them and they said yes, they're "slightly" more accurate. So again. Who really knows! But it's fun anyways lol.


----------



## wamommy

Sooooo....really awesome news and not so awesome news! Awesome news is: baby is beautiful, and completely healthy! My panic over the baby's health was apparently unwarranted, and I'm over the moon about that! 

The not-so-awesome news, apparently the little one is shy and doesn't like his/her bits inspected! Since the purpose of the scan was to look for anomolies (not gender) my insurance won't cover another one, since all of the important measurements were found! Sigh... I've already talked to DH and it looks like we will have a private scan on Monday morning, tell my Mom Monday night, then spread the news like wildfire as soon as we know! 

At least I know it's healthy! Mellow, too. He/she was barely moving around (hence no potty shot) even when the sonographer shook my belly, lol. Ah well... I've waited this long. 5 more days, ladies!! Thank you all for your support!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

My second little guy was a stubborn little bum too! Sucks especially if that is likely your last ultrasound and you know you'll have to wait, book another and pay for it! Boooooo! 

Im so happy to hear little one was happy and healthy! Keep us updated on Monday! =)


----------



## Sass827

At least DH is on board with you two paying for a private scan. :)


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear your results on monday! so i have some news too! my dh was so sweet and as soon as he got off work ran to town to get me an intelligender before they closed, and they were out! i cried i felt so bad he went all that way to get it and it was gone and he didn't even eat supper before he left so he could make it on time. But when we were ready for bed dh found the baby with the doppler right away so i felt a lot better, and excited for my appt, only two more hours :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Aww that's so sweet of your husband!! Im so jealous of people who have dopplers!

Im on my way to my appointment right now. Its in a half hour. Crossing my fingers we get to hear baby's heartbeat. Im going to record it so Izaiah (my oldest) can hear!

Have fun at your appointment cc!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I had my appointment! Heard baby's heartbeat <3 it was in the 160's. =) Ultrasound is going to be booked for the week of November.12-16th. Yay!


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear your appt went well! my dr appt was.......ok i didn't have to do a pap WOOHOO but he did a pelvic which i dunno if thats any better. Dr couldn't find the baby's hb but said he could hear it kicking around and thought he heard the hb a few times, but never really good. He booked me for a scan on the 15th just to see how baby is doing and check on the pocket i have, so hoping for more good news.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

My midwife had a hard time finding our baby's heartbeat too. And when she did it was pretty quiet. But while trying to find baby we heard it move lol. 

I'm sure everything is good with your LO. He/she was probably just tucked away comfy and cozy! =)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Cc-Will you be going for your anatomy scan the same week as me? Nov.12-16th? Or before or after do you think?

Im going to be checking my mail like crazy waiting for the date lol.


----------



## cckarting

Baby is fine, found it tonight as dh tucked me into bed before he went and fished up whatever he was doing. I can't ever seem to find the baby unless he's with me. Daddy's girl maybe? I can always hope. Gender scan is going to stay the same I believe still says we're doing it 19 weeks. And the 15th of nov I'll be exactly 19 weeks. He said well schedule that one after the one this month, cuz after my scan in a week and a half the next visit is the gender scan and measurement!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Aww that's sweet! And yes, you can definitely think she's a daddy's girl! No reason not to! =)

So we'll definitely have our ultrasounds closer to each other! Ekkkkkk!!! So does your Doctor have the ultrasound equipment in office?! I wish it was like that here lol.


----------



## cckarting

Ya i'll go right to the office and they have 2 ultrasound rooms i believe. Kinda hoping they can give me an accurate guess when i go i'll be 14 + 4 at my ultrasound, they should be able to see something right?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

They should. But it depends whether or not they like to take the guesses right. It sounds like some techs and some doctors don't like to. And others will humor you anyways. =)


----------



## cckarting

the ultrasound tech there is amazing! i'm sure she would humor me a go :) when i had my first ultrasound the first thing she said to me was, it looks like a girl lol.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

How far along were you? My first ultrasound looked like a blob baby lol.


----------



## cckarting

oh it was a blob too lol! i was 7+5, i think on my first u/s. the one in my profile pic is the one. i think She was being funny so i'm hoping she'll give it a go this time!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Lol I reckon so too!


----------



## cckarting

the wait is killing me already!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ugh me too! Im just so ready to know and get on with it.


----------



## cckarting

i hear you! 6 weeks seems so far away right now, i dunno how i'm going to be able to handle the wait.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Im trying my best to focus on activities happening for our family. Like parent teacher meetings, I signed up for a restitution workshop through my childs school. Then a friend is throwing a Halloween party for the kids, and Halloween itself is coming! Then Izaiah (older boy) is turning 5! You know, things like that, focusing on getting to each activity that gets us closer to finding out. =)

Oh oh, and Im excited! UC Baby called, the place where I scheduled the elective gender ultrasound (for confirmation so I can see/find out if we didnt see at the routine scan) and they needed to change my date. So we were able to move it up a day to the 26th of November (date wasnt available before!) so now my husband can come and we booked it for later so now we're going to bring both the boys too! Izaiah will be so excited!


----------



## cckarting

that's amazing news i love! i know what you mean about trying to stay busy. We have dh's party next sat, and an open house party next sunday. then u/s, and official gender scan date. then we'll probably celebrate dh birthday on the actual day the 24th (he's having a pool party early, with hunting season it's the only time we can get a room) were going shopping tomorrow. I'm still kinda scared to get anything for baby incase something happens, but i'm trying to stay as positive as can be! we'll probably just buy a swing tomorrow and just look around and get dh's birthday presents. By then it should be the end of october!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's great! I think it's the only thing we can do to keep from going batty lol! 

I'm happy that I find doing daycare (I do one week on, one week off) makes time go quite quickly. The days are so busy with the four kids, then getting two off to school, then hanging out with my little guy and the other little boy. Keeps things moving along!


----------



## cckarting

Ya I'm trying. My dh bought me an intelligender while we were out today, but I'm disappointed! I wanted to take it in the morning but it says no sex for 48 hrs so guess that means I'm waiting until tues morning :(


----------



## Sass827

I'm taking my intelligender Wednesday morning. I'm just so scared that it will say girl. I know it's "just for fun" but what the heck? My gender scan isn't for 8 weeks so I have an eternity to wait. Maybe when I go for my first us in in two weeks, we will see a little wiener. ;) if not, I might lose it.


----------



## bigmomma74

Wamommy - are you going for a scan today??


----------



## wamommy

bigmomma74 said:


> Wamommy - are you going for a scan today??

I am!! I should have some news either way in just a few hours! We are going to my niece's b-day party right afterward where we'll tell the whole family, but I'll be SURE to post here when I get home. 

My head is going to explode! :wacko:


----------



## bigmomma74

Good luck!! Thinking BLUE for you xxxx


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear if you got your little man!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Very exciting wamommy! Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm excited to hear wamommy! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

this is such an exciting time for you guys!

wahammy, i cant wait to hear how it went :dance:

Z&T, thats great that your scan got moved up by a day! :yipee:

Passing time has to be so hard! I know im struggling waiting to get pregnant, so you guys have to be so antsy just waiting to find out !!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I feel you Guppy! The year it took to conceive this little one was torture! When TTC takes more than a couple of months it can easily become an obsession. Or maybe that's just me!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Wamommy... Feel free to come back and let us know! =D!!!!


----------



## cckarting

it's not just you! It took us 16 months this time and i thought i was going to die trying! both our boys were conceived not trying so this was so hard and thought we couldn't have anymore! now we just have to wait and see what it is! intelligender in the morning!!


----------



## Sass827

Good luck cc!


----------



## Guppy051708

It took 7 cycles with elliot, so about 8 months bc of how long my cycles are. Which i know isnt long compared to what many have to wait so i cant complain. But only 2 of those 7 cycles were ovulatiry....praying that diesnt hapoen again! .in the meantime im focusing on my weightlosss (partly why my bnb chatting has been a bit low :blush:) .we got pregnant first time with baby #1 but miscarried....for some reason im worried we are going to MC again...which isodd bc i wasnt worried abiut it with the other two...
..but -
Anyways, i cannot wait until everyone knows what they are having! Its so exciting!


----------



## Guppy051708

C c have fun with intelligender!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

cckarting said:


> it's not just you! It took us 16 months this time and i thought i was going to die trying! both our boys were conceived not trying so this was so hard and thought we couldn't have anymore! now we just have to wait and see what it is! intelligender in the morning!!

I took 5 days shy of a year this time. 3 years of NTNP and 1 year of trying with my first, so 4 years. Only a few months with my second. But it consumed me this last time! Ahh! It was horrible.

YAY INTELLIGENDER! Make sure you take pictures at the 5 minute mark and post it for us! Lol. 



Guppy051708 said:


> It took 7 cycles with elliot, so about 8 months bc of how long my cycles are. Which i know isnt long compared to what many have to wait so i cant complain. But only 2 of those 7 cycles were ovulatiry....praying that diesnt hapoen again! .in the meantime im focusing on my weightlosss (partly why my bnb chatting has been a bit low :blush:) .we got pregnant first time with baby #1 but miscarried....for some reason im worried we are going to MC again...which isodd bc i wasnt worried abiut it with the other two...
> ..but -
> Anyways, i cannot wait until everyone knows what they are having! Its so exciting!

I have 38 day cycles naturally. The cycle before I got pregnant this time around was 43 days. Annoying! And I thiiiiiink the one I conceived on was a 38 day cycles... and I found out on cycle day 36.... I really don't know. I haven't tried to figure it out yet lol. I had enough of the obsessing when I finally got my BFP! 

I hope it doesn't take that long again for you! And no MC! Happy thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

I'm back from sharing the news with my entire extended family (awesome timing with my niece's b-day got everyone in one spot)...

We are officially team....... :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am over the moon, and so incredibly thankful tonight. DH cried when the sonographer typed B-O-Y at the bottom of the screen... I just simply can't believe it!

Thank you all for your well-wishes, and I'm SO glad I could return with the very best of news!!


----------



## bigmomma74

Yay!!! Welcome to team blue!!! Isn't it a great feeling???

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

Wamommy, I am SO happy for you! :happydance: 

Enjoy preparing for your little BOY :D


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: SOOO happy for you!!!! You are going to love having a boy! Congrats hun!!!

Oh i love updating the front when its a gender dream come true! :blush:


----------



## Sass827

Oh congrats! what a great story. So happy for you and DH!


----------



## cckarting

Thats awesome news wamommy! So i did my intelligender and i got boy! I'm starting to think maybe i do have another boy on the way......anyways here's my pic. 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5754.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

wamommy said:


> I'm back from sharing the news with my entire extended family (awesome timing with my niece's b-day got everyone in one spot)...
> 
> We are officially team....... :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am over the moon, and so incredibly thankful tonight. DH cried when the sonographer typed B-O-Y at the bottom of the screen... I just simply can't believe it!
> 
> Thank you all for your well-wishes, and I'm SO glad I could return with the very best of news!!

Wow congratulations BIG TIME!!! :happydance: That is so so soooo exciting!!!



cckarting said:


> Thats awesome news wamommy! So i did my intelligender and i got boy! I'm starting to think maybe i do have another boy on the way......anyways here's my pic.
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5754.jpg

Oh cc, don't put too much thought into the IntelliGender! I got a girl result, but absolutely could still have a boy. The gender scan and birth are the only ways you're going to know for sure!


----------



## Guppy051708

cckarting said:


> Thats awesome news wamommy! So i did my intelligender and i got boy! I'm starting to think maybe i do have another boy on the way......anyways here's my pic.
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5754.jpg

Everything i read about this test says that a girl result is generally accurate, in the idea that girl result = girl (most times but not always) BUT the boy result seems to be pretty 50-50 in that if you have a boy result you *could* have a boy but you could also have a girl. So you never know :D


----------



## cckarting

I still hope so, but i'm not feeling as confident about having a girl as i was!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: yeah, i can see how doubt would set in bc of this.


----------



## cckarting

oh well i guess if it is another boy, dh says he won't be disappointed......


----------



## wamommy

Thanks for all of the congrats, ladies!! I am still walking around grinning and a little bit hazy and in disbelief. SOOOO excited!

cckarting, don't lose hope yet! I did every test and wives' tale in the book, and ALL said girl. The eye hook, baking soda, ring test, chinese gender chart, heart beat, cravings, EVERYTHING. The only one who absolutely knew from day one that it was a boy was my 2-year-old who has been adamant that it's a boy from day 1! How much longer until your scan?


----------



## Sass827

Oh cc- I'm so sorry! You must be scared now. Ugh! I guess it's only really fun if it gives you the result you are looking for. Feeling scared about taking mine tomorrow. If I get a girl result, I don't think I will take it as well as you seem to be taking your boy result. :(


----------



## cckarting

Again so happy for you wamommy! Every test I have done says girl, besides the intelligender. The baking soda was 50/50 though, but ring test said girl, chinese gender says girl, my craving sweets says girl. We had a high hb but i did with both my boys. I just wish i could give this one thing to my dh. He is truly amazing and woud love to give him the daughter he wants. I have a scan monday but i'll only be 14 + 4 then so they probably won't be able to tell. And my gender scan should be around the 14th of november. In all honesty sass i'm ok with having another boy to add to the family i'm just upset that i'll be disappointing everyone! my boys wants a sister, my dh wants a girl, my mom and dhs mom wants a girl, all my nephews want a girl.....i dunno just not very confident anymore!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## cckarting

oh why can't you know what you're having right away!


----------



## Guppy051708

I seriously wish science would invent a pregnancy test that also tells you the gender :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wamommy! So happy for you! I bet you feel like you're on cloud nine! :happydance:

Cc, don't be too reliant on those tests, you could as easy still have a pink bundle growing inside you! :hugs:

How are all you ladies doing?
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

i know becca and the more i'm reading the intelligender is still only a 50/50 shot, with girl result being a little more accurate. Who really knows what the babes is, and i don't really have any intuition to what it is. I tell myself it's probably a boy, i've already had two it's probably a third boy. But i find myself drawn to sweets and pinks, and hope that it's a girl.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Don't give up hope just yet cc! You could have gotten a boy result, and I a girl result, and I could end up with a boy and you a girl! You just can't trust those things (as much as I want too). 

I hope we both get the girls we want. =)


----------



## Sass827

They might be able to tell at 14+4. can't hurt to ask them to take a guess, right? 
I wish there was a way to know too! Like a blood test they could give us that would show the babies sex from our blood. That would be great.


----------



## Guppy051708

That woud be awesome!
Technically the amniocintisis can tell gender early, but thats ar too invasive and scary


----------



## wamommy

There is a new blood test that can determine gender at 7 weeks, but it's super controversial. It is only offered to couples with genetic reasons to test for gender (since some disorders are gender based when both parents are carriers) and won't be available to the public. Bummer, since it would be so nice to know early! I do understand the fear that some people would choose to terminate if the gender was not ideal, though.


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah that is true. I think more ppl than we woud expect woukd terminate if they knew te gender too early. Sad but true


----------



## Dovey2012

overdue now...please please after four boys let this be my girl.


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust: Hope you get your princess hon.


----------



## Sass827

When will you find out dovey? Intellegender gave me a boy this morning. :)


----------



## pinkribbon

:dust: keeping fingers crossed for you dovey :flow:


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear your news dovey! thanks i love I feel a little better today, i've come to the conclusion that no matter what everyone else wants it already is what it is, and they'll get over it! me and dh are just happy to be having a baby after trying so long and all the scares we've had this time around. But i'm still going to ask if they can give me a guess monday :)


----------



## Dovey2012

I dont know...nothing happening yet. im sitting here with the grandparents sister in law is currently being induced in the USA and they are having a girl so the excitement is very "happy" here. I feel like crap b/C im still waiting and was due yesterday while she isnt due until next week! I've heard a few times this am that im having a stubborn boy :S


----------



## Guppy051708

LOL baby is due when baby is ready ;) ...everyone gets induced in the US. I remember i had to literally fight the system to not be induced at a couple days overdue. Its terrible. I went 41+5 but he was sunnyside up and im really glad i didnt agree to induction bc if i had im sure i would have ended up in a section due to his position. But anyways, thats great that your SIL will have a baby girl soon! And you are just around the corner hun. Sending you labor vibes :dust:


----------



## cckarting

So Dr's nurse called today and they are rescheduling my ultrasound and dr appt from monday to tomorrow! kinda nervous as to why they moved it up, but maybe it was a scheduling issue or something.....


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ohh exciting cc!!


----------



## Sass827

How nice for you cc!


----------



## wamommy

Woohoo, cc!! Less waiting :D Even if they can't tell gender yet, it's SO nice and reassuring to see Baby moving around in there.


----------



## cckarting

i know i'm excited, hoping i can atleast get a guess!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well that exciting!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Just got my ultrasound date today! November.14th at 8am! Ahhhh!


----------



## wamommy

Woohoo :D Not too far off now!


----------



## Guppy051708

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Just got my ultrasound date today! November.14th at 8am! Ahhhh!

sweet! thats awesome its bright and early so the day wont drag on waiting! ekk!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Hooray! Yes, I think I'll roll out of bed, stuff my face and go haha. I will just hold what I have (stupid full bladder rule!). My husband works that day, and my son will have to be late for school but I'm still excited (and anxious!)! We're hoping he gets some time off for it, if not, alone I go. 

I don't know if it's the arrival of my scan date or what... But I'm having a particularly bad GD day! These days come and go, some days I'm fine and not thinking about it. Then other days I'm crying most of the day, looking at the pink things I've bought (and blue) and hoping I get to keep the pink ones and give away the blue. =( I feel like everyone I know who is due around me are all going to get girls.. And I will have boy, just me. I'm just feeling really down.


----------



## pinkribbon

Just a quick update before I go to bed... I'll find out :pink: or :blue: on Nov 5th as I'm booked in for a section that day, the placenta previa hasn't resolved itself so into hospital I go on the 21st and await our baby's arrival. I'm honestly really upset about having to have a section and not the dreamt about 'it's a boy' 'it's a girl' magical moment but i'm just grateful that procedures like this are safe these days... years ago we both would have died no doubt!! 

i love you... you are not alone in that feeling of thinking you'll be the only one with a boy while everyone else gets their desired gender. in fact i have a really strong instinct (don't ask me why, it's based on absolutely nothing) that you will actually have a girl.


----------



## cckarting

baby was measuring right on track hb was in the 130's (a little low for my liking, but dr says it's fine) but it was also moving around a whole bunch so said it's probably not really accurate. Next scan is Nov 13th! What you think, Girl or boy?

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5756_zps4d3777f4.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

pinkribbon said:


> Just a quick update before I go to bed... I'll find out :pink: or :blue: on Nov 5th as I'm booked in for a section that day, the placenta previa hasn't resolved itself so into hospital I go on the 21st and await our baby's arrival. I'm honestly really upset about having to have a section and not the dreamt about 'it's a boy' 'it's a girl' magical moment but i'm just grateful that procedures like this are safe these days... years ago we both would have died no doubt!!
> 
> i love you... you are not alone in that feeling of thinking you'll be the only one with a boy while everyone else gets their desired gender. in fact i have a really strong instinct (don't ask me why, it's based on absolutely nothing) that you will actually have a girl.

Oh no that's really scary! But I'm glad they're taking good care of you and LO!! Was your first a c-section as well?! 

And thank you for what you said!!! It genuinely made me feel better!! :hugs: I have a strong gut feeling this baby is a girl, but I can't let myself believe it's possible. Like I've said before, I'd rather be able say "I knew it would be a boy" instead of it being like last time where I looked like a fool.. 


cckarting said:


> baby was measuring right on track hb was in the 130's (a little low for my liking, but dr says it's fine) but it was also moving around a whole bunch so said it's probably not really accurate. Next scan is Nov 13th! What you think, Girl or boy?
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5756_zps4d3777f4.jpg

SOOO CUTE!!! Makes me want to see my little squishy! My second son's HB was often in the 130's (134 was the lowest I think?). Not saying it's a boy!!! I mean that a HB in the 130's is fine and will produce a healthy baby lol. 

They wouldn't try to guess for you? I'm going to say girl! Something about baby looks girly too me. Ohhh and your scan is the day before mine! Yay!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## cckarting

thanks i love! most the guesses i'm getting is boy :( no she wouldn't even bother a guess for me, but oh well 4 weeks 5 days until we find out!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh no where did you post it?!


----------



## cckarting

just in here, i only had two so far, but they both said boy. and i talk on the full circle message board too and most of them said boy. I have like 5 boys and 3 or so girls, and i think its because they know i want a girl, cuz they've all been my friends!


----------



## cckarting

i had one person say they can see a nub? thinking there talking about what i thought was part of the leg?? (on the right the bright white spot)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Yeah I noticed that spot. I agree its likely part of the leg. If it was a nub, I'd say girl for sure!


----------



## pinkribbon

Iloveyou, no, first was a straight forward birth but I was induced, I did have a previa but it resolved itself. This time not so lucky :cry:

Cc I'm going to guess girl. If what I think I'm seeing is a nub it's straight. The skull looks boyish to me though! If I had to guess I'd say girl though and honestly not cause I know that's what you want to hear. ;)


----------



## bigmomma74

The skull looks boyish to me too BUT my scan was classic girl, skull, nub and all and that was totally wrong!!
Good luck and pink :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

i sorta thought that was a nub? (right next to were the measurement mark is) ...but could be wrong. If that is nub, i say :pink:


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> i sorta thought that was a nub? (right next to were the measurement mark is) ...but could be wrong. If that is nub, i say :pink:

That's what I looked at too!


----------



## cckarting

the bright white thing on the right of the body?? or right down by measure mark you think is nub? Thanks ladies! i'm getting a lot more boy votes than girl, but i don't know if it's the bright white thing they think makes it a boy? 4 weeks 4 days or 32 days!!!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Cc, loads said mine was a boy and she defiantly isn't!
xoxox


----------



## nearlythere38

Hello everyone :wave:

This is my first post in here, as the ticker says, I am pregnant with my third, I already have 2 boys. This will definitely be my last regardless of gender, I feel 3 is enough for me and will be asking to be sterilised during my c-section. 

I am feeling a little strange about this one. With my first baby, I really wanted a boy, didnt find out the gender, and we got a boy. With my second, I was desperate for a girl, and absolutely convinced it was a girl as my pregnancy symptoms were different, found out at 20 weeks it was a boy. A bit gutted I wont lie. and felt foolish for saying i thought he was a girl etc. 

This time, a part of me really wants a girl, and worries how I will feel if i get a boy, will I be upset? Will i want another :wacko:

But, another part of me thinks, now I am so happy my second was a boy, because watching the relationship between my boys is amazing, they are so close and have so much fun together, and I cant wait to watch them grow up together playing football etc. So a part of me feels, yeah its most likely going to be a boy, but they will grow up close, be into the same things, and always look after their mummy :D 

I feel a bit defensive because everyone who we have told so far the first thing they say is, I hope its a girl, and im getting a bit annoyed now, I feel like saying NOOOOOOOOOOO what if it is a boy, my poor boy everyone wishing hes a girl...

and then to add to the confusion, a part of me wonders whether I am really feeling this way, or whether I am using some sort of self protection thing so that I wont be as let down when they say....its a boy.

sorry for the essay, its nice to have somewhere to say these things :flower:


----------



## cckarting

hey nearly! i feel the exact same way about ours. I also have two boys, pregnant with my third. Took my niece with me to my dr appt and kept saying it better be a girl! and i was like AHHHH there's a really strong chance it's a boy! Thanks becca I'm hoping for pink but i love both my boys to pieces so what's another right!


----------



## wamommy

nearlythere, I know exactly how you feel, and it's so difficult to explain to people who haven't felt it!! I have 2 girls, and felt SO much pressure from the whole world (even strangers) to have a boy. I felt very strongly that this third was another girl, and started feeling like, "hey! what if it is a girl? I LOVE my girls, why would it be so bad??" I cried more over feelings of disappointing others than myself.

That said, we found out we're having a boy :yipee: DH is thrilled, the world is thrilled, I'm thrilled. There is a small, niggling part of me though, to be honest, that had become attached to the girl I thought I was carrying, and is a bit sad for her! Silly, silly me. I get what I wanted and STILL find a way to be a nit. 

Gender disappointment or preference is SO difficult, and everyone on this thread can completely understand and sympathize.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome nearlythere38 :wave:
Totally understand hun. I have two boys and currently TTC #3. And i know it will be difficult for me to deal with having a third boy (if it happens) but i also had negative remarks even since my first son came to be. I remember when we called and told my mom #1 was a boy she was upset. And then when #2 was a boy even worse. So i totally understand as do many (if not most) women in this thread :hugs: 

my approach next time around is that we probably wont even tell anyone we are expecting until we find out if were are having a girl or not. If it's a girl we will tell everyone we are X weeks and team :pink: if its a boy we are telling everyone we are X weeks and lying about not finding out. I really dont want to have to deal with other ppl being upset when i need to cop myself. Feel free to say whatever bc chances are all of us can relate and no one is gonna judge you here :friends:


----------



## 6lilpigs

cc yours looks girly to me :)


----------



## cckarting

thanks 6! 4 weeks 3 days until we find out!


----------



## xtlcx

I've already got two boys from a previous relationship and I was devastated when my youngest was born but I got over it as soon as he was placed in my arms. 

I resigned myself to the fact I would never have any more kids as I split with the boys dad and was single 5 years.

Now Im married to a man who hasn't got kids and wanted one of his own. We've had 2 chemical miscarriages close together and Im now nearly 8wks pregnant.

I really really want a little girl and I think I'll be even more devastated if its another boy. Don't get me wrong I love my boys and couldn't imagine my life without them but I think I will grieve for the daughter I couldn't have.

Im in two minds whether to find out or not. On one hand I think it will be good to find out to prepare myself but on the other will I not enjoy the rest of my pregnancy if its not a girl. This will more than likely be my last.


----------



## pinkribbon

Tlc, I think a lot of us went through the should we/shouldn't we of finding out.

I chose not to know because for me, at the end of the day I got pregnant because I wanted another child regardless of who they are and I don't think i'll be disappointed when I meet them whereas I'm scared I might have been for a while if I found out and it would have darkened my pregnancy. It's not like I'd have the power to change it anyway but that is just me. I was afraid of my reaction as I didn't want to feel disappointed...

However some of the other ladies here have chosen to find out or will find out as they feel it will help them acknowledge and deal with their feelings before baby is born and learn to accept things and get excited. 

It's up to you, no way is right or wrong. Maybe some of the other girls could explain why they did choose to find out and weigh up the pros and cons to help you decide :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome to the GD thread xtlcx. I hope you get your little girl :hugs: i also have 2 boys and am currently TTC#3 and really hoping for a girl, especially since this is our last :sad1:

I think pinkribbon stated it well since i wont repeat that, but personally i am having a lot of trouble coming to a decision on the matter of finding out the sex or not (when the time comes). Im pretty sure i will find out, to help cope and have time to deal with my disappointment and sadness, but then part of me doesn't want to because i want to enjoy the pregnancy since it will be my last....so i guess im not much help since i havn't decided, but thats just my thought process.


----------



## Guppy051708

well ladies, im comming up on month three of TTC without cycles (breastfeeding, i dont want to stop BFing until DS2 is 1 and even then i really dont want to be we've decided because of the prolapse and endo thats the best choice.) Anyways, I learned about soy isoflavoins (sp?) to help make my body ovulate. Apparently its natures clomid...dont know if it will actually work or not but since its okay whilist BFing, no reason not to try it lol


----------



## BeccaxBump

I tried Soy ages ago. A good 2 years ago, and it works! You can feel yourself ovulate, so so strong. 

Hiya new girls too!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Becca, do you think it will work since i havn't had a cycle since i gave birth? Im really hoping it does...how much did you take each day?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, I was on the Depo so I had no periods, and they eventually brought mine on. I took mine CD 3-5, and I THINK I took three tablets a day. I actually bled my ovulation was so strong.
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

i'm not sure if you're suppose to take it while bf or not, do you have a herbal store there where you could ask?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

pinkribbon said:


> Iloveyou, no, first was a straight forward birth but I was induced, I did have a previa but it resolved itself. This time not so lucky :cry:

Aw that's hard! We're opposites! My first was a c-section, and my second was a VBAC. I know how hard that is, I really do. 5 years later, and a successful drug free VBAC and I STILL have hard feelings about my section. Just remember you're doing what you have to do to keep your little one healthy! I hope you have good supports when you come home. To be honest I felt the healing process very difficult. My advice, don't get home and start cleaning the house like you didn't just have major surgery! Never a good idea. Take all opportunities to relax and just bond with little baby, have your son come and snuggle you guys in bed, and just HEAL! :flower:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh yes, and welcome new people! We can all relate in one form or another here! Welcome welcome welcome! 

And Guppy, no experience with soy. I took Vitex to help regulate my cycles and get myself ovulating (and it apparently also sways PINK!). Not sure about breastfeeding and taking it. I agree with CC, you should go to your local vitamin shop and have a chat. =)


----------



## Sass827

I know loads of girls swear by soy. I remember lots of threads on the ttc boards about it. I think the tough part is figuring out which days to take it. Seems like it would be worth a try if you find out it's safe for you guppy. GL!


----------



## Guppy051708

As far as ive read its fine while breastfeeding. My only concern is if it will dry out my supply or not since is phyotestrogenic (or whatever that word is :lol:) but so far its been fine. I am making sure i keep baby close though, just in case. But apparently very very little (if any) actually gets secreted in the milk and plus its only for 5 days, so its not like its a daily thing. Im also breastfeeding before i take, so by the time the baby feeds again its basically been processed in my body. The half life of soy is super super small. So i feel comfortable taking it as long as it doesn't damper my supply.

Im going to be surprised if this works, but it was recommended by pretty much all the ladies i know that are BFing and dont have cycles....hopefully it works! Im on day 2 now.


----------



## cckarting

GL guppy hope it gets your cycles moving!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guppy how old is LO?? I just got my 1st cycle back, my LO is 7 months, he has stopped b/f over night, does your LO sleep through???


----------



## Guppy051708

6lilpigs said:


> Guppy how old is LO?? I just got my 1st cycle back, my LO is 7 months, he has stopped b/f over night, does your LO sleep through???

no he doesnt STTN yet. 
I have tried going 6 hours without nursing him as ive read that usually works, but it never did work :nope: 
I didn't get my cycles back with DS1 until a few weeks after i was done BFing him, so im pretty sure the same will hold true this time as well, which isn't uncommon.


----------



## sethsmummy

heya everyone. I've never posted in here before but I get my scan on the 31st and i am REALLY REALLY REALLY wanting a girl. I already have an almost 3 year old son and would love one of each. Going to be super disapointed if its another boy although will still love them the same x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Welcome sethsmummy!! You're in the right place here! We're judgement free here, and we all know how you're feeling in one way or another.

I have two boys, and am pregnant with my third and last and hoping for a little girl too! 

I hope you get your girl! =)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

On another note... Because I'm extremely silly and impatient... I decided to do another little "gender test" lol. I did the drano test and got a GIRL result!

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k512/ChantayaR/DSC05353.jpg

I'm certain this is a girl result since I did this when I was about 4 weeks pregnant (hahaha) and got a SUPER DARK green swampy boy result. And made my husband do it and he got the same thing lol. So this time I got something different. (Which really likely just proves my diet was different). But I'll take it!

Oh yeah, and the reaction was WAY WAY WAY different. With the first one it bubbled and went crazy. This time there was barely a reaction.


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ILoveYouZandT and thank you :D I hope you get your little princess too! I have already been "mentally" shopping! Found a lovely dress that if it is a girl i am going to buy straight after the scan!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

You're doing better than me! I have shopped! Bought a little summer dress, with head band and diaper cover. Sooo cute! Little hats, light pink, dark pink and white. The light pink says "baby girl". A sleeper that will be the coming home outfit, and two onezies. As well as two boy onezies, we bought them when I was 5 weeks lol, the onezies that is.


----------



## sethsmummy

Lol.. i have been soooo tempted but my o/h would kick my ass lol. I have been offered so many clothes as well but had to refuse them all as were not telling friends/family what gender baby is until s/he arrives x


----------



## cckarting

OOOHHH i want to do the draino test :( i wish i would have thought of it when i sent my dh to the store i didn't even think about it.....


----------



## Sass827

How do you do the draino test?


----------



## cckarting

i think you just put draino crystals in a glass jar then pour a cup of pee on it and if it bubbles and fizzes and turns green it's a boy, if it stays close to the same color with little reaction its a girl??


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

cckarting said:


> i think you just put draino crystals in a glass jar then pour a cup of pee on it and if it bubbles and fizzes and turns green it's a boy, if it stays close to the same color with little reaction its a girl??

Yup. I know it well because I've seen both reactions! It turns VERY dark for a "boy result". And next to no change for a girl! 

It's fun!! 

And you absolutely need a glass jar, plastic will melt. You should have someone else mix it for you, don't mix it yourself. And do it OUTSIDE!!! A lot of fumes, and it smells SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad.


----------



## cckarting

lol i might have to run out to the store while i'm on break from work! i'll hold my breath when i do it


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Lol I confess.. I did that one. Poured it in while holding my breath and ran in lol.


----------



## cckarting

i picked some up! i'll try it now, and then again in the morning!


----------



## cckarting

so it didn't really do anything...... I got a little fizz but it didn't look like my pee changed color??? it was pretty dark to begin with, didn't drink much today while working. here's a pic what you ladies think girl or boy?

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5829_zps6674b931.jpg


----------



## cckarting

i love ours looks really close to the same :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Totally girl cc!!! Awesome! Fun hey?!?! I'm going to do it a few more times but need more glass jars! 

Annoying day for us today! UGH! Our oldest son had a very bad today (has always had behavior issues), I can't even explain how bad! We had confirmed a friend was dropping her son off for a sleepover, and had told him. He was excited. 

Then we decided to take him bowling for the first time and were getting in our van (he was in a bad mood at this point but not melting down) and he brought up his friend coming over, we said "yup he's coming!" "We'll make popcorn, watch movies, wear your jammies!" ect ect and he said "He's coming today?!" we said yes and his excitement increased. 2 seconds later I sat down in our van and saw I had 6 text messages (didn't hear them come in), and it was my friend saying "I meant tomorrow!!!" O_O!!!!!! Changes like this tend to really upset our son, ugh!

So then we have to tell him, and his mood worsens. We go to the bowling alley and find out it's a 2 hour wait, and decide to forget it. Then he's super upset and breaking down more. Gets home and just LOSES it!!! Oh my, poor guy. Dad and I are SUPER stressed. We have no idea how to help him, it was awful. 

So we have dinner and decide to go swimming, thinking he needs to just do something fun. We decide on a pool a ways away from home, rather than our usual pool. Trying something new right? Get there, realize we forgot my husband's shorts. EFF. Then realize we didn't have enough for the lockers there, so I told my husband to take all our stuff, grab money and when he comes back put it all in. O_O

BAD IDEA! Van breaks down. Fantastic. I don't usually take them both alone because my older son gets bored because I have to follow our little guy. So we were in there for a couple of hours before he got some help and came and got us. We're hoping it's just the alternator and battery!

My husband and I are pretty stressed out, it's such a bad time. Our extra money this month was supposed to go to our son's birthday party. I was feeling really crampy so I'm trying to calm down and relax. Siiigh.


----------



## cckarting

oh no i love! so sorry you had such a terrible time. It sounds down right aweful, my oldest has a very good memory and if things don't go as planned he flips out and breaks down. Were trying to show him how being spontaneous is more fun, and sometimes it works. I just had dh wash out the glass jar we used :)


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all. Im back after my chemical last month! By my dates im 6 weeks but im going for an early scan soon! 
Now all this time ive been wanting a girl i think im having second thoughts... i have two boys already and was saying to my oh last night id love another boy. lol. So ive got mixed feelings now! Upto now this pregnancy has been so different! With my boys i had terrible morning sickness! Ive only had two mornings where ive actually been sick with this pregnancy! A little girl would be nice i think because im used to little boys its freaking me out a bit! Hope you are all well. I hope this little bean sticks!!!


----------



## cckarting

Welcome back jadey! Congrats on your preg, fx for a sticky bean! So i did the drano test again with fmu and holy foam! it fizzed up so bad it almost went over the jar, so i'm guessing that means boy???


----------



## wamommy

Welcome back, Jadey, and congrats on your bfp!!!

cckarting, I did the baking soda test about 4 or 5 times before finding out gender (measures ph just like the drano test) and EVERY ONE came out girl. I'm having a boy!! Have fun with the tests, but don't put too much weight on them. Every time my little glass jar wouldn't fiz and I'd get a bit depressed... lol . For nothing!


----------



## cckarting

I know, i honestly think were having another boy :( but at least he'll have a name right away. I'm just trying to find something to do to pass the time until our gender scan. I'm so scared that there going to tell me it's a boy and i'm not going to be able to control myself and i'm going to cry. Not that I wouldn't be happy if it was a boy, but dh's close friend is due exactly a month after I am and i just know she's pregnant with a girl :( don't ask me how because i have no idea what were having but i just know they will have a girl, eventhough they both want another boy! it just seems thats the way things work most times i want a girl and end up with a boy, and they want a boy and will get the girl....Sorry for the rambling just must be an emotional day or something for me today had a migraine most the day. Who's next to find out what their having?


----------



## Sass827

Welcome back jadey! Sorry for your crap day znt. Cc- I'm so with you on the home tests. I'm obsessed! but like wa says, a "wrong" result would ruin my week. Puts me in a serious pickle! I don't find out for another 4.5 weeks. Feels like a million years.


----------



## cckarting

i find out in 23 days. so 3 weeks 2 days until we find out, but i would bet money on it being another boy. we didn't "bd" properly or anything like that we were just having a great weekend didn't even think that i was o'ing that month. i was on 150mg of clomid when we conceived. They say that clomid babies are more likely to be girls, i craved sweets which is suppose to mean girl, i broke out in acne in the beginning which is suppose to mean girl, but i've had no ms, just gaggy when i see or smell terrible things. So i dunno.....not feeling real positive at the moment


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

CC It's not about the reaction, it's the color you're looking at. Did you take a picture of your second one? 

3weeks and 3days until our ultrasound! Ahhhhh! I'm just trying to hold onto the fact that it's going to be exciting to see our little one regardless of what the gender is going to be. 

CC did you have morning sickness with your boys? Because I had morning sickness really bad with both. This time it's been a lot better. I was only sick between 7-12 weeks and now I'm good!

I'm breaking out like CRAZY!! UGH! I was breaking out before I got my BFP, and it won't go away! My face is so awful and it won't clear up. =( 

I know how you feel about the not bd'ing at the right time, we didn't either because I didn't think I was ovulating at all. 

Just stay positive, you still have your 50% chance! =)


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi girls, just another update from me. I'm currently on day 2 in hospital, I've been admitted because of my placenta previa and waiting to have our baby more or less! They'll be born on November 5th so 2 weeks today and we'll have our baby!


----------



## nearlythere38

aww wow how far on are you?? hope everythings ok, but exciting baby will be here on 5th November!!!

My skin also broke out pretty much from af was due and is still awful now. Im taking that as a new sign because with my two boys my skin was clear as day, and my hair was great, whereas this time my hair needs washing so much.


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm 36+1 today and I'll be having baby at 38+1. Team yellow too so we'll have the baby and find out the sex at the same time! Just signed all the consent forms for the section, a little scary!


----------



## cckarting

i didn't stay to look i love, it didn't look like there was any pee left haha! No i never did get ms with either of my boys, or with this one either. I wanna say i feel worse with this one than i did with the other two though. who knows! The way dh and i think about it is we got what we were suppose to have. We tried for well over a year for this one and it never happened where the boys were one time. So he says it was ment to happen when it did and were going to get what we were ment to have even if it is another boy. I'll be happy with another boy, i mean he would already have a name and i already have everything i need. I'm ok with it i just am scared he will be treated differently because he was a boy and not a girl.......


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

pinkribbon said:


> Hi girls, just another update from me. I'm currently on day 2 in hospital, I've been admitted because of my placenta previa and waiting to have our baby more or less! They'll be born on November 5th so 2 weeks today and we'll have our baby!

How is the hospital stay going thus far?! That's so exciting that in two weeks your little one will be here! Ekkkkkkkk! Are you excited?


nearlythere38 said:


> aww wow how far on are you?? hope everythings ok, but exciting baby will be here on 5th November!!!
> 
> My skin also broke out pretty much from af was due and is still awful now. Im taking that as a new sign because with my two boys my skin was clear as day, and my hair was great, whereas this time my hair needs washing so much.

I think I may have had a wee break out at the very beginning around the time I got my BFP (hormonal changes ya know), but nothing like this! Nooooo way! My hair is always oily as hell, it's annoying. Are you finding out what you're having?


cckarting said:


> i didn't stay to look i love, it didn't look like there was any pee left haha! No i never did get ms with either of my boys, or with this one either. I wanna say i feel worse with this one than i did with the other two though. who knows! The way dh and i think about it is we got what we were suppose to have. We tried for well over a year for this one and it never happened where the boys were one time. So he says it was ment to happen when it did and were going to get what we were ment to have even if it is another boy. I'll be happy with another boy, i mean he would already have a name and i already have everything i need. I'm ok with it i just am scared he will be treated differently because he was a boy and not a girl.......

That's weird! I did find it wore down, but there was liquid and it was very dark! These "tests" really can't tell us anything. I've done the baking soda test and have gotten both, I've gotten both with the drano. I don't think it really means anything. :hugs:

But I agree! You're right. I believe everything happens for a reason, as cliche as that sounds. I do. I believe no matter what this baby is that my second had to be a boy because had he been a girl we would have stopped there. And then we wouldn't have had our second little guy who is perfect for our family.


----------



## wamommy

Pinkribbon, how exciting! I hope the hospital stay goes quickly, and I can't wait to hear about the birth of your beautiful baby :D

cckarting, it's great that you and DH have mentally prepared for another boy! I also believe that we get what we're supposed to have, and that brought me a ton of comfort in the weeks leading up to my scan. I can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## cckarting

as my dh said he's just so happy that were finally pregnant. he told me after so long he didn't think that we were ever going to have another baby! So the fact that he's so thankful and he doesn't care makes me feel so much more at ease if it is a boy. He's an amazing dad and just wants a healthy baby! I think that if me and dh's friends wife both has boys i'll be fine, but if i have a boy and she has a girl i'll be hurt because everyone fawns over girls and feel my baby will be left out....???....:shrug: just wish i could ignore all these thoughts about what everyone else is going to do when the babes comes :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: cc, it's so hard :( 

pinkribbon-it's getting sooo close! Are you and baby doing well? I can't believe your LO will be here soon :dance:

welcome sethsmom! :hi: i hope you get your girl. We are all sending pink vibes your way :dust:

Welcome back Jadey! Im so happy to see you here again! I moved you to the expecting category on the first post :thumbup:....i just kept your gender dream as :pink:. Let me know if should change it :flower:

I def want to do the draino test once i finally get my :bfp:! seems fun. Hopefully i get preggo soon, before the snow, so i can do that stinky test outside :haha:

I completed my Soy Isoflavones regimine. Really hoping it actually works but since i dont have cycles, not certain if it will or not. They say you Ov. 5-14 days after the last dose. So at earliest i will Ov. tomorrow....but FAT CHANCE of that seeing how i dont have any fertile signs :dohh:


----------



## cckarting

are you using opk's or anything to see if O is coming? I didn't get any fertile signs O was coming for me lol, so you can O anytime. FX you get a good O and catch your girly!


----------



## pinkribbon

Cc I think that's a really good way to look at things. I believe in that too, that my baby happened for a reason and the one we get is the one we were destined to have. We only had sex 2x the month we conceived, and one time was before AF was due so obviously a bit late for conception but I have no idea when I O'd because I wasn't using tests. According to fertility friend it was a few days before O but whether it was or not who knows. When you watch programmes like the great sperm race it seems like a miracle I'm even pregnant :haha: All babies are miracles in themselves I feel very blessed to be having this baby who is healthy so far.

Baby and I are fine, I had another scan today just to double check baby's growth and placental site and when OH and I saw baby's face in the photos the first thing OH said was 'it looks like a girl!' I had to agree. Strange as up until now I was adamant their face was boyish! They just have chubby little cheeks and a different shaped face to DS! Having said that if I had to place money I'd still say boy.

I have been telling everyone I'm sure it's a boy. Almost as if telling them it's a boy is going to make me seem less stupid if it is one, that I can turn round and say ' see told you so!' because i've had the 'bet you're hoping for a girl' comments! Much as I would love a daughter I can't actualy envisage having one. Don't know if it's my way of protecting myself or what but that's how it is. I've been thinking about it a little more as time goes by, knowing this is our last baby. Will I feel disappointed etc, how will I feel if I get broody again as neither of us want more.... 

I'm going to change my avatar to scan picture if it will let me because I can't upload photos on my phone.


----------



## pinkribbon

It won't let me upload my scan pic as my avatar either :(


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thats exactly what I do pinkribbon! I say its going to be a boy so I can say "told you so" instead of "oh..." I dont want to look like a fool again.

I want to see your scan pic! =(


----------



## Guppy051708

cckarting said:


> are you using opk's or anything to see if O is coming? I didn't get any fertile signs O was coming for me lol, so you can O anytime. FX you get a good O and catch your girly!

I am charting BBT, CM, CP, CT and using OPKs.


----------



## pinkribbon

If you pm me with your email I can email it, but my phone just point blank refuses to let me put up photos :(

My bump is loads smaller this time too'


----------



## cckarting

Hope you get your pink pinkribbon! you never know this is your second, you may down the road when babes gets to preschool both may want another baby. I know i think we'll probably be done after this one, but dh says maybe down the road we'd want another one so it is up in the air for us. I'm also doing the same by saying it's probably a boy, and i'd put money on it being a boy to protect myself from being upset. If i say it enough it won't matter when he gets here that i wanted a girl, and he'll be absolutely perfect!


----------



## babyzoe

Hi...I'm new to this section of the forums. Me and DH will be TTC in October 2013 and while he doesn't care about the gender, I REALLY want a girl. I don't think I'd be able to relate to a son as well as I could a daughter.


----------



## pinkribbon

Cc I KNOW when this bump becomes a baby and grows up to DS age that I will be broody and want another baby, but OH and I have said 2 is the limit. We'd have to move house etc... But maybe you're right I can't predict the future! I love having babies but this hospital stay has put me off as it's hard enough being away from one baby but 2? I dont know. I'd have to see how the section goes i'm really scared. 

Welcome babyzoe! I hope you get the daughter you desperately want but if you have a son you WILL bond with him. I had no preference with my first but wondered how it would be having a son, but he is fabulous. He is such a mummy's boy and SO cute.


----------



## cckarting

welcome baby, i agree i wouldn't change my two boys for a girl anyday! i was hoping my second was a girl but he was a boy, and he is the funniest most loveable guy i could ever ask for and i love him to pieces! i know my sister said she was done after her two and 7 years later they decided to add another baby and so happy they did! they had two boys and finally got their little girl!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Pinkribbon, I honestly couldnt tell from the scan pic because your LO is so dang chubby lol! There isnt enough room to get a good clear picture anymore lol. But I love the chub! Thanks for sending it! I generally get a girl feeling from you, that unexplained feeling you know?


----------



## pinkribbon

I know, it's a right little roly poly baby, chubby cheeks the works :haha: I've been told he/she has a big belly too! DS had no chub at all he was just very long!


----------



## praying41more

Hello ladies,
I am a proud mother of 2 very active little boys. 7years and 4 years. After TTC since Jan 2012, the loss of a baby to Trisomy 22 in July and 2 rounds of clomid, I am currently expecting #3 due on June 24th 2013 :happydance: Of course we are all wanting a girl, including my boys. Chances are pretty slim because girls are a 1:6 ratio in my DH's family. Keeping our fingers crossed. 

With #2 I was so sure I was having a girl, even called him a girl for 20 weeks, until the scan and was so disappointed when I found him to be a boy but of course now I wouldnt trade him for the world. I just hope I can get pass it if this little one is a boy too. Especially since this will be my last. Being the only female in the house is a little exhausting.


----------



## cckarting

Welcome Praying and congrats on your pregnancy, and sorry for your loss! Sending pink vibes your way, and i know what you mean about being outnumbered i also have two boys, so the only lady in the house besides me is our dog! lol


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Welcome praying!! 

Same here, 5 year old boy and a 2 year old boy! We even had 1 male cat, and got a new cat and I made sure it was a girl so we could have a little more lady in the house LOL!!! 

I did the same thing with my second as well! Swore up and down he was a girl... Nu uh! 

This is our last pregnancy as well. 3 weeks until we find out the gender. Ekkk!


----------



## praying41more

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Welcome praying!!
> 
> Same here, 5 year old boy and a 2 year old boy! We even had 1 male cat, and got a new cat and I made sure it was a girl so we could have a little more lady in the house LOL!!!
> 
> I did the same thing with my second as well! Swore up and down he was a girl... Nu uh!
> 
> This is our last pregnancy as well. 3 weeks until we find out the gender. Ekkk!

Oh how exciting!!! Thinking Pink for you!! I cant wait to hear the gender :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh sometimes I'm so bad at checking back here! Thank you praying! 

You're due 3 days before my and my son's birthday on June.27th =) I so hope you get your little girl. =)


----------



## Sass827

Booked a private scan nov 21 so I can share with family on thanksgiving! can not wait!


----------



## cckarting

so excited for you sass!


----------



## pinkribbon

8 days to go until we meet our baby, not unless by some miracle my scan on Monday shows my placenta has made some serious progress!


----------



## cckarting

it's so close pink! can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats pink! NOt much time left at all!


----------



## Phantom

Hi, I have a 13 month old son who amazes me every day. I always wanted a little girl ( as most women do!) but I had a dream that I had 2 boys so I think my next will be a boy. I'm WTT (no date yet) but its really hard at the moment because I do want my little girl.


----------



## cckarting

Who knows dreams can be misleading, you planning on more than 2? Maybe you'll have 2 boys and a girl, or maybe you just think you'll have another boy. Dh dreamed our baby was a girl last night his only dream about the baby, not sure if he's right yet or not! 2 weeks 2 days until we find out!


----------



## discoclare

Hello,
haven't been on for a while but thought I would let you know my yellow bump turned pink. I had my second daughter on Thursday 25th, she is gorgeous and named Gabriella. We are thrilled! Good luck to you all!


----------



## sethsmummy

discoclare said:


> Hello,
> haven't been on for a while but thought I would let you know my yellow bump turned pink. I had my second daughter on Thursday 25th, she is gorgeous and named Gabriella. We are thrilled! Good luck to you all!

Congratulations hun! x


----------



## wamommy

discoclare, congrats on you new little girl :D I have 2 DDs that are 18 months apart, and they are SUCH good friends and playmates. There's something wonderful about sisters!! so happy for you.:thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

congrats disco, send some of your pink vibes my way lol :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Phantom said:


> Hi, I have a 13 month old son who amazes me every day. I always wanted a little girl ( as most women do!) but I had a dream that I had 2 boys so I think my next will be a boy. I'm WTT (no date yet) but its really hard at the moment because I do want my little girl.

When I was pregnant with my boys I always had dreams about having a little girl! But they remained boys lol. No giving up hope yet! Hope you get your girl! :flower:



cckarting said:


> Who knows dreams can be misleading, you planning on more than 2? Maybe you'll have 2 boys and a girl, or maybe you just think you'll have another boy. Dh dreamed our baby was a girl last night his only dream about the baby, not sure if he's right yet or not! 2 weeks 2 days until we find out!

My husband had a dream we had a daughter as well! And honestly it is the first time he has had a dream about one of our babies while I was pregnant with them! 



discoclare said:


> Hello,
> haven't been on for a while but thought I would let you know my yellow bump turned pink. I had my second daughter on Thursday 25th, she is gorgeous and named Gabriella. We are thrilled! Good luck to you all!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cckarting

Same here I love, I don't think dh has ever had a dream about any of our babies!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats disco! Im sure the sisters will have such a great bond <3

Welcome ladies :hi: forgive me for my absence (again :blush:) the parents came for a visit this past week so havn't been online all too much. A Hurricane is currently coming to shore, so may be without power and internet this week. I certainly hope not but all of the local schools are closed, so it doesn't sound good. 
Anyways, you lovely ladies have each been added to the front. I hope you each get your girl <3 I hope to be in that boat soon as well. I have to two boys 17 months apart so i know what it feels like :hugs:

I am so excited to you ladies who are finding out what color your bump is!!!! :wohoo: its such an exciting time!

AFM, my OPKs are getting darker, but still not +. I think the soy iso worked, but cant say yet as i havn't Ov.ed I am now 10 days past last dose of SI. So if im going to Ov its supposed to happen 5-14 days after last dose, so should be soon! Most ppl Ov. 5-10 days later, guess im not that lucky :dohh: my friend took a smaller dose but on the same day as me and she ov.ed 3-4 days ago. ...then again she actually had cycles so guess that could be why...i hope this works bc i cant wait to join you girilies!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Disco! 

Who has their scan next? I'm excited!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

^Me too!

pinkribbon gets to have her :yellow: bump in a few days. Cant wait for that!


----------



## sethsmummy

2 days to go!! Wednesday 3:30pm ... i cant wait


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee:


----------



## cckarting

everyone is getting so close to finding out!!! hope you O soon Guppy!


----------



## Sass827

Wow! So exciting!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Everyone is getting close to finding out! Soooo exciting! I'm Nov.14th ekkk. This pregnancy is going by fast now!

Guppy I hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

i cant believe how close its getting for you ZandT!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## nearlythere38

ive got ages to wait, mine will probably be around christmas/new year so im betting they will put it back to january :growlmad:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

nearlythere38 said:


> ive got ages to wait, mine will probably be around christmas/new year so im betting they will put it back to january :growlmad:

It will probably pass really quickly! I found out I was pregnant when I was 3weeks 2 days and I thought it would be forever until our ultrasound. Just keep yourself busy (not hard with other kids!) and it will pass fast.


----------



## praying41more

nearlythere38 said:


> ive got ages to wait, mine will probably be around christmas/new year so im betting they will put it back to january :growlmad:

Im right there with you. It seems like its gonna be forever before I know what this little peanut is. Hoping for a girl since I have 2 boys.


----------



## nearlythere38

I also found out at about 3+2, its dragging!

Seems to be a few of us with 2 boys, i would love a girl but i have a funny feel my bump is :blue:


----------



## Guppy051708

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/003-3.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/010-5.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/011-5.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/012-5.jpg

I never get a proper positive on the line OPKs :wacko: EVERY SINGLE TIME they come out close to positive. They are always questionable and never get a proper positive. but thank God i bought some digis last night! My digis never fail me! :dance: 
Ive been cramping since this morning. (got worse around 12pm, but nothing terrible)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!! I can't believe the soy isoflavones worked!


----------



## nearlythere38

wooo hooo so do u think u have timed it right


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope the wait goes by quickly for you girls! :friends:


I think it will be perfect timing :D I only get positive OPKs for about 12 hours (as opposed to most who get it 24 hours and others up to 2 days). So i think i'll Ov either today or sometime in the night tonight. Last time we DTD was at 12:45AM yesterday, so the timing will be far enough out but not too far. ...im sooo happy! I hope i get to join you girls this month!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm so excited Guppy! :happydance:. 
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

WOOHOO Guppy!!!! Hope you catch it this month! it seems so far away until my scan date! i just want to know now!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Holy exciting Guppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Throwing tons of baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope it goes fast for you cc. the wait stinks.

this hurricane is getting scary and techincally it hasn't even hit us yet. there are moments i think we should move to the basement. ...its not set to hit here until 11 tonight..i cant imagine what it will be like then...i dont think i'll be sleeping.


----------



## cckarting

stay safe guppy!


----------



## MileyMamma

Good luck guppy! Sending Lots of baby dust your way :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Yay Guppy :dust:

Blowing dust to you!


----------



## sethsmummy

Guppy051708 said:


> Hope the wait goes by quickly for you girls! :friends:
> 
> 
> I think it will be perfect timing :D I only get positive OPKs for about 12 hours (as opposed to most who get it 24 hours and others up to 2 days). So i think i'll Ov either today or sometime in the night tonight. Last time we DTD was at 12:45AM yesterday, so the timing will be far enough out but not too far. ...im sooo happy! I hope i get to join you girls this month!

:happydance::happydance: Good luck hun!


----------



## Guppy051708

thank you ladies so much! i'll take all of the :pink::dust: i cant get! :D

Sooo im pretty sure i ov.ed sometime between 11pm last night and 2am today. I had a positive opk at 11pm. then at 2 pm i woke to take my temp and it shot up. took an OPK and it was negative. I cant believe the soy worked!!!! im pretty sure im 1DPO. FF will confirm it in a couple of days. I really hope :sex: wasn't too far out (almost exactly 3 days before the egg dropped). I really hope ill be joining you girls soon!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Guppy! So happy it worked for you! And the storm isn't too bad for you. How close are you to the coast?


----------



## cckarting

GL guppy!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Guppy! So happy it worked for you!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sass827 said:


> . How close are you to the coast?

im 10 miles from the ocean and 5 miles from the bay. (the worlds second strongest current on a nice day)
some of the surround coastal towns are flooded. the worst, for our home, was the wind damage, but personally we were fine. loads oand loads of ppl still without power. the low lying areas are a mess and flooded. but luckily we have been fine. my only concern now is the potential for tornados. every time we get a hurricane it gets really warm out (cold at first, but after it passes it gets to be 75F outside). there is a cold front from the west and so there could be tornados. im praying it isn't so. 
during the hurricane the winds were about 90mph. Mt Washington got up to 140mph winds :shock:


----------



## Sass827

Wow that's close! You're lucky! My parents are about an hour drive from the jersey shore and they haven't had power in two days.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, we are very lucky. 
our power went off and on a few times but in my little sub division we have underground wires, so i think thats why we didnt lose it for any extended period of time. In past hurricanes/snow storms we have though. Everyone around us lost power though. there are still thousands without power here. we were very lucky.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm happy to hear you and your family are safe Guppy! And I can't wait to hear the news when and if you find out your pregnant this cycle. =)!! 


I want to complain. I have no where to complain. It's supposed to be Halloween, it's supposed to be a fun exciting day! My son was supposed to have a Halloween party at school, then we were picking him up and trick or treating at the malls, then door to door tonight.

He has had a little runny nose and cough lately but he's full of energy and totally normal. He got into his classroom this morning and immediately started moping around. I talked to him and he said his tummy hurt (was saying this at school the day before, when they said they would call me he said he wanted to stay and play). So I said if you have to come home today then no trick or treating for him because sick kids don't trick or treat. 

Of course I get a phone call a couple hours later asking to pick him up. I had a theory he wanted to go home and play a video game he had borrowed from his cousin. I walked in and he said "mommy! yay I get to play my game!" while putting his coat on. All I could think was "I KNEW IT!". I tried to tell his teacher he is not telling the truth. I told him no that wasn't happening, I told him he was not doing anything but laying around in his pjs, that he is missing his Halloween party at school, and will likely not go trick or treating. His attitude quickly changes to him admitting he just wanted to go play the game. A huge argument ensues. He didn't want to go home anymore. He screamed and screamed. We tried to explain to his teacher what was going on but she wouldn't have him back.

So he's at home now.. I don't know what the hell to do. Do I actually keep him home and take his brother out trick or treating?! I feel so wrong doing that, but I feel wrong rewarding his behavior as well. I feel like this is a big deal that he lied in this manner... But how do you tell your son they don't get to do something that is one night, that you have been exciting them about alllll bloody month and then say nope, go to bed.

This is such an awful position and I don't know how to handle it. I've just been crying since getting home. We've had such a hard time with our son... He makes me so exhausted and challenges me so so bad. I need help and every attempt to seek help with him as been completely shot down and summed up to a "phase"... 

EFFFF SAKKKKKKES!!!!! He just came over to me as I'm typing and started freaking out again asking for the fucking game!! Sorry about the language! I feel like he has completely ruined this day. As he does with every single family event we try to do. He ruins it with his horrible attitude!! Ugghhhhhhhhhh. I want to go to bed.

/End rant.


----------



## sethsmummy

found out I am team :blue: today :D and i wasnt a bit dissapointed like i thought i would be!


----------



## pinkribbon

I love you, I might seem cruel and cold hearted but I wouldn't let him go. It'll be a harsh lesson to learn but the fact he's asked for the game again and he purposely defied you like that in front of the teacher. Since you warned him this morning no game and then kicked off about it after being warned... Idk. My son is only 2 and we haven't got there *yet* with this behaviour so I can say all I want 'I'd do this' but in practice... We'll see :dohh: I'd like to think I'm not full of empty threats y'know? 

Sethsmummy, congratulations on your little man. I'm really pleased you have positive feelings towards this!


----------



## praying41more

Oh my goodness, what a day. I am so sorry. I have to say, I have a 7 year old and if he pulled a stunt like that, there is NO WAY he would be going trick or treating. He would be staying home with his dad. I also have a 4 year old, so yes, I would take the 4 year old out and tell the 7 year old the EXACT reason he is not going and his brother does NOT have to share his candy either. That is deliberate defiance and needs to be corrected immediately. I know it seems harsh but you must do something now because it will only get worse as he gets older. Also, if he has younger siblings, they will pick up on that behavior and think is ok and mom's a push over. Trust me, I have a terribly hard time with this too.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations sethsmummy! Welcome to team double blue! LOL. They will be the best little buddies, I swear! 

Thank you ladies. So we ended up going trick or treating after such a horrible day and we all finally had a really good time. We went for a long long time, the boys were happy, we were finally happy, we were all laughing and having a great time even though it was rather wet. I think we all REALLY needed this good time together, so I'm really glad we did go.

SO! We got home and Izaiah had to use the washroom, and ended up taking a HUGE, seriously, HOLY HUGE #2 (sorry to be crude). I had mentioned several times to my husband that if there was any actual problem, if was because he had to poop. Sure enough he did. I knew he hadn't gone in a few days and had been very gassy. After he went he said his back and tummy felt much better as well as "That's probably why I said I was sick!", so I guess he didn't truly understand. =( Sometimes I wish he could communicate better. I really hope the speech therapy and support from school gets approved! 

Thank you ladies for your advice though! I appreciate it!


----------



## cckarting

congrats sethsmommy!! i agree i love how close they are with eachother. It's absolutely adorable :) I love glad you hear you guys had a great time last night, and sorry he was being such a pill. I would say that i would sit down and have a talk with him about not feeling great and being sick. You'll have to be firm with him or he'll think he can walk all over you and his siblings with think they can as well! Hope he starts getting better for you!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

After talking to his teacher about the troubles we've had over the years and not being taken seriously she said we should try talking with their school counselor who could help us and give us suggestions and point us in the right directions. So I think that's what we'll do! 

Things definitely are getting better as he gets older and his speech is slowly getting better. But we could still use some help. 

Thank you. =)


----------



## cckarting

glad you and the teacher are getting on the same page i love! it's so much easier when everyone is working together.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Absolutely agreed!

I had a midwife appointment today. It took her a bit to find baby's heartbeat and I'll admit I started to panic a little, but alas! It was found. It was in the 150's this time. =)


----------



## nearlythere38

hello ladies, scan today!! put me forward a week, here is my little bubba :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blueberri

WTT due to my OH's situation. Having dreams of a DD the first time, but I'll love the child regardless of gender :flower:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

nearlythere38 said:


> hello ladies, scan today!! put me forward a week, here is my little bubba :happydance:

haha Em I didn't know you were in this section too!

its sooooooo a girl.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Lovely scan photo hun! Looks girly to me :pink: 
xoxox


----------



## nearlythere38

henrysmumkaz said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, scan today!! put me forward a week, here is my little bubba :happydance:
> 
> haha Em I didn't know you were in this section too!
> 
> its sooooooo a girl.Click to expand...

Ermmmmmm do i know you??? ;-p x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Very cute nearlythere! I'm jealous of you ladies who had earlier scans when your baby didn't just look like a blob lol!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

nearlythere38 said:


> henrysmumkaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, scan today!! put me forward a week, here is my little bubba :happydance:
> 
> haha Em I didn't know you were in this section too!
> 
> its sooooooo a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> Ermmmmmm do i know you??? ;-p xClick to expand...


Funny you should say that.. lol... I saw your introduction post in here and it totally didn't click. It wasn't until I saw the baby scan earlier that I realised who you were. My memory for usernames is rubbish!


----------



## MileyMamma

Lovely scan piccy!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Iloveyou, when's your scan?
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

nearlythere38 said:


> hello ladies, scan today!! put me forward a week, here is my little bubba :happydance:

I guess boy, what are you hopeful for?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> Iloveyou, when's your scan?
> xoxox

Nov.14th! Getting so close, I'm nervous and excited!


----------



## cckarting

i know i love!!! ten days for me, can't wait to be in single digits tomorrow! oh i can't wait and your just the day after me can't wait wish we were the same day though......


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm so excited for both of you!
xoxox


----------



## Sass827

18 more days for me! Fx for us all!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I hope you all get your dream genders! <3
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

thanks becca, were hoping so too :) but if we get a boy we'll be happy too.


----------



## pinkribbon

Monday for me :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Cc, your scan looked like my princess' scan, very similar! 

Monday is SO close hun! Wow!
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

GL pink we'll be thinking of yoU!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

cckarting said:


> i know i love!!! ten days for me, can't wait to be in single digits tomorrow! oh i can't wait and your just the day after me can't wait wish we were the same day though......

There's a girl at the baby group I attend and she is due a day ahead of me, and we have our ultrasounds on the same day. Mine is at 8am and hers is 9am lol! She feels like it's soooooooooo long away, and honestly, I've probably known for several weeks longer than her that I was pregnant and luckily I feel like it's so close. This week is going to fly by! I still get this nervous jolt when I think about it. I'm so jealous you get to find out the day of your scan. I likely won't find out until the following week. =( But my midwife said I should ask for them to show me the genitals so I can have a guess myself! Either way, we won't have seen baby for 10 weeks when we have our ultrasound so I'm excited to see an actual little baby and not my little blobber lol. 



BeccaxBump said:


> I'm so excited for both of you!
> xoxox

Thank you!! I'm excited for us too lol! Right cc! 



Sass827 said:


> 18 more days for me! Fx for us all!

I hope it goes really quickly for you and I hope you get your gender dream! 



pinkribbon said:


> Monday for me :)

Ekkkkkkkkkk that is SO exciting! Ekkk! I'm still feeling girl!


----------



## cckarting

Agh I can't wait! It's past midnight you know what that means???? Single digits, 9 days!!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm really sure I'm having a boy although deep down I'd be lying if part of me wasn't hopeful for a girl!

After 14 days in hospital so far and watching other women who've also had previas have their babies pre-term because of huge bleeds I'm feeling really lucky to have made it to 37 weeks never mind 38, and I'm so nervous about the c-section I don't think I'll be bothered either way!

I just hope when baby has come home and settled I don't start having feelings of loss for the girl I don't have if it is a boy, this is 100% my last baby after hearing what risks I could face in future pregnancies after this. I never want to do this hospital stay again it's been horrible.


----------



## cckarting

Can't wait to hear your update pink!!!


----------



## Blue_star

Hi Guppy my girl arrived in September! I love her so much she's been such a great baby:)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

pinkribbon said:


> I'm really sure I'm having a boy although deep down I'd be lying if part of me wasn't hopeful for a girl!
> 
> After 14 days in hospital so far and watching other women who've also had previas have their babies pre-term because of huge bleeds I'm feeling really lucky to have made it to 37 weeks never mind 38, and I'm so nervous about the c-section I don't think I'll be bothered either way!
> 
> I just hope when baby has come home and settled I don't start having feelings of loss for the girl I don't have if it is a boy, this is 100% my last baby after hearing what risks I could face in future pregnancies after this. I never want to do this hospital stay again it's been horrible.

I can imagine how hard the stay would be! I have no idea what I would do with my boys, if my husband doesn't work we'd me effered. And even for me, I do my daycare and we're dependent on that money as well! It would be unbearably hard. I know when I started bleeding at, lordy, 5 weeks I think? I bled till about 7 weeks. More so just varrying amounts of spotting, but lots of tissue was passing as well. All I could think about was just wanting the baby to stay, I didn't care about gender at that point. But unfortunately that feeling came back. I wish it hadn't. I truly don't want to care! I just want to enjoy the pregnancy and look forward to the little baby that comes. So I know what you mean for sure.
I hope the GD feelings back off regardless for you! 


Blue_star said:


> Hi Guppy my girl arrived in September! I love her so much she's been such a great baby:)

Congratulations!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats on your little girl, Blue :cloud9:

Pink, can't wait to here. I hope you're okay though :hugs:.

Not long now CC!! I'm so excited! Pink thoughts on the day of your scan!

Iloveyou, how many days for you now?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome ladies! You have been added to the front :thumbup:

I cannot wait until you ladies learn about which team you're on!!!!! such an exciting (and yet scary) time!

blue_star-congrats on your baby girl!!!! I bet you are SOOOO in love <3

pinkribbon, sounds scary but im also glad you've been a lucky one. I cant believe you get to meet your LO tomorrow! :cloud9: cannot wait to hear all about it! I hope your bump is :pink:!

ASF, i am 5DPOs and today my uterus feels super heavy and some cramping! This is what it always feels like when im pregnant so i hope it means something!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Guppy! That was my first symptom! Yay! Hope it's a BFP!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

one of the best things about getting pregnant, is that by the time you find out you're pregnant you're already like 1 month :haha: its like you go from "not being pregnant" to a few days later "being 1 month pregnant" :haha:


----------



## cckarting

fx you'll get your bfp this month! congrats blue she's beautiful! thanks becca i need all the help i can get lol! i'm scared to death to go to the scan but so excited at the same time, i can't believe it's almost time already!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> Congrats on your little girl, Blue :cloud9:
> 
> Pink, can't wait to here. I hope you're okay though :hugs:.
> 
> Not long now CC!! I'm so excited! Pink thoughts on the day of your scan!
> 
> Iloveyou, how many days for you now?
> xoxox

10 days for me! Tomorrow will be 9! 



Guppy051708 said:


> ASF, i am 5DPOs and today my uterus feels super heavy and some cramping! This is what it always feels like when im pregnant so i hope it means something!!!

That's very exciting! :dust: So much dust for you!! 

So much is going on in here. =D!!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

Today's the day.... And I am sh*tting myself for the procedure! Don't even care about the sex right now! 

Tempted to run away and let baby stay in there :haha:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Wishing you tonnes of luck for today pinkribbon, I hope it all goes well. So envious!! Would love a little newborn again awwww. Enjoy and report back ASAP!! xx


----------



## nearlythere38

Good luck pinkribbon!! Try not to worry about the op, its really not so bad xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck Pink! Let us know as soon as you can! I'm excited :dance:

Iloveyou, not long now hun! Are you excited?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

wishing you a happy birthing day pinkribbon! can't wait to hear about your lo :cloud9:

it is so exciting in here! I cant wait to add more :yipee: to the front page :D


----------



## BeccaxBump

How many DPO are you now, Guppy? I really can't wait to see your tests, anymore symptoms?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

BeccaxBump said:


> How many DPO are you now, Guppy? I really can't wait to see your tests, anymore symptoms?
> xoxox

Im 6DPOs today...I wish the time would go by faster!!! I only have 10 day LP though, not too long to go. 

Ive been having a lot of heaviness, pressure type "cramping" in my uterus. 
thats been the biggest one. I have been sick too, which i know i have mono and bronchitis, so its to be expected, but weird thing of it all is that the symptoms started the day i ovulated. now that is probably just conincidence, but im gonna think otherwise :haha:
Im feeling very hopeful about it but my chart looks horrible, compared to other pregnant cycles, so idk :sad1:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Don't worry too much about the chart, if a baby is there, she will be there. I only had sore boobies and cramping with this baby, so you don't need loads of symptoms either, can't wait until you start testing.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> Good luck Pink! Let us know as soon as you can! I'm excited :dance:
> 
> Iloveyou, not long now hun! Are you excited?
> xoxox

I'm very excited to see our little one! I haven't had an ultrasound since I was 8 weeks pregnant and baby didn't look like much, so I'm ready to see this baby looking like a baby haha! I get reallllllly nervous when I think about finding out the gender. I likely won't find out that day, but I keep daydreaming that I do. I keep trying to imagine my reaction to hearing either gender. Ekk! 



Guppy051708 said:


> wishing you a happy birthing day pinkribbon! can't wait to hear about your lo :cloud9:
> 
> it is so exciting in here! I cant wait to add more :yipee: to the front page :D

Sooo exciting Pink! Honestly the procedure in itself was no big deal. I didn't even realize they had started and were done before I knew it, and I saw my little guy immediately. As well as breastfed about a half an hour after my section. For me it was just the healing that was so hard. You'll do great! And you'll have a beautiful little baby to love as well. =) 

Guppy, I can't wait to see when you start testing!


----------



## Sass827

So excited for you pink! 
Sending you loads of baby dust guppy!


----------



## cckarting

GL pink thinking of you and your babes today, can't wait to hear how it went!! I know what you mean i love, i'm kinda in panic mode right now, 8 days to go and i'm so excited to see my little one really looking like a baby even though it's only been like 6 weeks! but at the same time i'm so scared i'm going to be told were having a boy and not be able to hold back the tears.... i don't wanna hurt my dh feeling by thinking i don't want the babes anymore, which isn't true at all i really want this baby boy or girl, i just wanna even things out a little. We've talked about it and he's really helpful in making me feel better it's just two of my really good friends are pregnant too. i'm due 4-11 L is due 5-11 and J is due 6-11 and i just know one or both of them will have girls, and i'll be over here all alone with my little man :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

You know what Cc, I felt that: "Oh crap, what if I cry if babies a boy!?", it's a horrible feeling because you know deep down you will love baby whatever sex, you just desire one sex more then the other. I really really really hope you get your girl hunny.
xoxox


----------



## Sass827

Cc I totally hear you. I dreamt last night that they said it was a girl and I just started crying sad tears. DH just looked at me so disappointed in me, and the sonographer didn't know what to say. I tried sucking it up, but it was too late. 
I feel like everyone I know has had a boy recently. I feel like I want it so bad that I won't get it. Of course, at the end of the day, I will love a girl. I'm just so afraid my mil will bust in and go all parrot saying the baby looks just like her and make me feel like a wet nurse. I just don't want to deal with it.


----------



## bigmomma74

When I had my gender scan for my 4th DD I did cry!! But the sonographer said the woman before me had just found out she was having her 4th boy and was hysterical so I guess they see it all :shrug:

Hope pinkribbons is enjoying her baby snuggles.Can't wait to find out what colour!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I know I'll cry either way. I'll surprise myself if I don't! I'll be okay if it's a boy, I have to be! There really is no other choice. This baby was wanted regardless of what was between it's legs. But I just want to hear those words "It's a girl". Seriously EVERYONE I know with kids has a boy and a girl, at least one of each! And the couple I do know who have two boys couldn't have cared less and are happier than can be regardless. 

I just found out this young girl I knew from school (She's maybe 20?), she had a daughter shortly after I had my first. Lost it to social services for years and actually may not even have her back. Then got pregnant around the same time I had my second and she gave that one up for adoption (another girl). And I just saw her yesterday and found out she's severely pregnant again with her third, and having a boy. 
I feel like it's a cruel joke that even SHE could get the experience of one of each. It actually really hurts.. I hate to be a b.i.t.c.h... But knowing what she did with her first I just feel she doesn't really deserve it.. =( I probably just feel that way because I can't seem to get what I want.

I just wanted to be happy and excited! Like most pregnant women who don't care about gender. Ugh.

Hope things are going lovely Pink!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww huh :hugs: that would be so hard to deal with!I dont think you are being a bitch at all. I would have a tough time with that too. 
I so hope this LO is :pink: (and i have pinky vibes for you :winkwink:) but im glad about your mindset, bc it will help.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I hope it does! I hope if I hear boy I don't have a complete breakdown LOL! I guess thinking about it, and then it actually happening, it's hard to know how you'll react.


----------



## pinkribbon

My :yellow: bump turned....

:blue:!

The strangest thing is, the moments when they said baby will be here soon I hoped for a boy! :haha:

I would recommend team yellow to anyone, I am not at all disappointed!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Ahhh pinkribbon congratulations on your little man!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Awwwww!! Congratulations! Welcome to team double blue!! There are definitely no dull moments with rough and tumble little boys! Enjoy them! How big was he?! I'm so happy you're happy and not disappointed at all. =)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yay Pink, you got your little boy! I'm so happy for you! How are you feeling?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> My :yellow: bump turned....
> 
> :blue:!
> 
> The strangest thing is, the moments when they said baby will be here soon I hoped for a boy! :haha:
> 
> I would recommend team yellow to anyone, I am not at all disappointed!


aww thats so beautiful hun :cloud9: its like your mama instincts kicked in at the moment of his birth. Congrats sweetie. Enjoy your new little man. and he, at least this means you are truly Queen of you castle :D 
btw, what did you name him?


----------



## Guppy051708

so, i know im going to sounds NUTS! but last night i went to target to get the boys some onsies and i was in the clearance section. Well the girl stuff was mixed in with the boys stuff. Then this pink tutu looking skirt popped out at me and of course i had to look at the price :dohh: it was only $3! I couldn't resist! Then a purple one found me. $3 again! You know im gonna pull that since purple is my favorite color! Then a black one with different colored stars peaked through. So needless to say, i spent $9 on tutu skirts last night :blush: im praying i'll get to use them, im rather hopeful (when the time comes), but if not at least i got to experience buying baby girl clothing!


----------



## BeccaxBump

You need to start testing for us, Guppy!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

well here is this one taken from a 10iU pregnancy test. Im only 6DPOs, and i totally wouldn't have tested if it was a typical 25iU HPT, but since it measure so little, i couldnt resist.
not sure what to think, but now im out of 10iU. (btw, just so you know, i did "sharpen" the quality of this picture just so it was more clear, so it may look more dented than it actually is)

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/010good.jpg


----------



## cckarting

Guppy I can see a line! Hope it turns out to be your bfp! And just wanted to say thank you to everyone you make me feel so much better and that I'm not the only one feeling this way! It really helps! Congrats on your boy pink, I'm sure he's perfect, and I would die if I stayed team yellow! I can't even wait for Christa presents let alone a baby :) almost a week until scan date..... Let the anxiety ensue! At least I know my dh doesn't care what we have either way and neither do I with as many complications I had in the beginning with t along so long to get preg and the bleeding through the first Tri. So I just need to focus on us and our not everyone else! Still keep thinking pink for me though :) you guys are amazing!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ohhhhh Guppy!!!!! That is so exciting. I have to admit it's darker than my first test I took at 3 weeks 2 days. I don't have a confirmed ovulation date, but that is by ultrasound. That's amazing! Keep us posted!!

Still thinking pink for you CC!


----------



## pinkribbon

His name is Lucas and he was 7lbs 2oz :) he's so much like his brother!

I know I will never have a daughter now but I honestly don't mind, my little man is so breathtaking I've never felt sad :)


----------



## nearlythere38

Awww congratulations!!!! They will be best buddies. I wouldn't change my boys for the world, they are so much fun xx


----------



## nearlythere38

Oh and guppy that looks like a very early bfp to me


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Pink, gorgeous name! 

That is a BFP that, Guppy! <3
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

I tweaked too :blush::
https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/77DB0A49-2FAA-49DE-B5C7-0A006EDB5B9E-245-000000154C2D360F.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> His name is Lucas and he was 7lbs 2oz :) he's so much like his brother!
> 
> I know I will never have a daughter now but I honestly don't mind, my little man is so breathtaking I've never felt sad :)

Aww, that name is precious <3

I have two boys and they are so well bonded, even though they are so young. Its so heartwarming. I think you'll really enjoy it :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

BeccaxBump said:


> I tweaked too :blush::
> https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/77DB0A49-2FAA-49DE-B5C7-0A006EDB5B9E-245-000000154C2D360F.jpg

what does this mean? I cant tell if its just an "evap" (in the past ive gotten evapy lines even within the allowed window of time)...they never looked this "thick" though.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'd say it's a BFP hun! =D
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

:shock:

I wish I had more 10iUs!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Try a 25?! Why not! If it picked up that well I'm sure it will pick up with a faint line anyways!


----------



## cckarting

i agree with i love!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah Guppy! Don't torture us! :haha:
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: okay...i peed around 8am (its noon here), will that be long enough this early?
but i have to preface with the fact that if i am pregnant it may not pick up at 25iUs...10 is a significant amount less in this case.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Try it hun, SMU is way better anyways. 
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

It doubles every 24-48! When I got my first bfp on a frer with this pregnancy they had me go in and get a beta done and it was only 6! Try it.... :) gl


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ahh Guppy! There was supposed to be a new test here LOL!

Come on now! Any urine will do, start dipping! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

its still exactly the same. 
not sure if it means anything...FF is only giving me 31 points for pregnancy...i always get at least 75 points....idk, will see. I did have a lot of Big D this morning :blush: which i got with elliot. and i had lots of cramping last night. Im 8 DPOs of a 10 day LP. ...i am breaking out thought, which does happen before AF....i really dont know what to think, tbh!


----------



## cckarting

take a frer and we'll find out! 8dpo is plenty of time to see two lines!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah definitely agree with Cc!

Also, Cc, how long now?
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Proof or it didn't happen Guppy! =) 

I broke out days before I hit 3 weeks even. My face was broken out, I was tired as HECK and peeing like crazy. It had been commenting about it for days before I had the dream that led me to test haha.


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha well i think 8 DPOs really is too early for me because ive been pregnant 3x. I always start testing wicked early (6-7DPOs) and 2 out of the 3 i got a + at 10DPOs. 1 i didn't even get a super faint + until 15DPOs, so i doubt 8DPOs would ever happen, for me, anyways. LOL


----------



## cckarting

6 days to go for me! can't hardly wait and it'll be a busy weekend making cakes for my nieces birthday party and party on sunday work monday and off to dr on tues!


----------



## Guppy051708

cant wait cc! 
thats great you have things to do to pass the time!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ok Guppy, I'll try to be patient and wait. =P

Im happy you have time passers to CC! This week is going quick. 

Im excited to see baby and get pictures! But still not quite ready to let go of my girl dream, and not ready to hear those words "its a boy" again. I just cant imagine it going any other way really. So many people are finding out they're having boys right now. I just dont see myself getting my girl as the ultrasound draws closer.

Make sure you come and let us know as soon as you can CC! Since I won't actually find out what mine is until the following week =(. I want to hear someones news! Lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

praying you hear "its a girl" Z and T! :dust:


----------



## cckarting

i feel the same was i love, it's like 19 boys to 8 girls or something like that in the one thread, freaking me out!!! I can't decide i think i'll be ok either way, boys will be happy, and trying to concentrate on that. That no matter what dh and the boys wont care what the baby is! I've had a couple more girl dreams, but i don't know if it's just because i want one or if it's my intuition that's what the baby is. I had a dream my oldest was a boy and he was, and had dreams that my second was a boy and a girl....... I'll update as soon as i find out, dh has an i phone so i can let you know as soon as my scan is done!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I've told you CC, your scan looks just like my girls, I can show you if you want.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh and loads said boy to me on gender guesses for my scan.
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

i have my fx for a girl so tight! when was your little girls scan? i think the scan i have is from 14 week scan???


----------



## BeccaxBump

I have a scan at 11 and 12 weeks, post your scan here and I'll show you mine! 
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

i hope when my time comes i can get a scan at 12 weeks! Ive never been offered one before, but would be nice to get it and speculate gender :blush:


----------



## BeccaxBump

It is Guppy! Although, whenever someone said boy my heart sank tbh. 
Can't wait to see more of your tests, I have a good feeling.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

cckarting said:


> i feel the same was i love, it's like 19 boys to 8 girls or something like that in the one thread, freaking me out!!! I can't decide i think i'll be ok either way, boys will be happy, and trying to concentrate on that. That no matter what dh and the boys wont care what the baby is! I've had a couple more girl dreams, but i don't know if it's just because i want one or if it's my intuition that's what the baby is. I had a dream my oldest was a boy and he was, and had dreams that my second was a boy and a girl....... I'll update as soon as i find out, dh has an i phone so i can let you know as soon as my scan is done!

Yes!!! That thread scares the POOP out of me! But when I think about it when I was pregnant with my boys everyone I knew of (as well as in forums), the majority were having girls. But really, that doesn't matter in the end.

I know my husband wants a little girl too, but I know he'll be happy either way. Our littlest guy really has no idea.. But our older guy is dead set on a sister. It will be hard for him to accept and change his perception of his new sibling. But he'll deal. 

With both my boys I dreamt of girls. With this one I have dreamt of boys except one with no specified gender! I don't trust my intuition anyways. It'll be flawed regardless because of how bad I want a girl lol! :haha: I hope we both hear PINK!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh, and I'll be stalking all day on the 13th until I see your post CC! LOL.


----------



## AdriansMama

hi ladies wondering if i can join ? my name is sam and DH and i have a 3 year old little boy. we are expecting #2 june 9th 2013 :) DH wants a boy but i want a girl  i know its far off yet but i should find out some time mid jan!! ive even made up a little saying "think pink not dink " LMBO!!


----------



## Guppy051708

AdriansMama said:


> hi ladies wondering if i can join ? my name is sam and DH and i have a 3 year old little boy. we are expecting #2 june 9th 2013 :) DH wants a boy but i want a girl  i know its far off yet but i should find out some time mid jan!! *ive even made up a little saying "think pink not dink " LMBO!!*

:rofl: that is hilarious! haha may i adopt that motto? :haha:

welcome! hope you get your girl! and no worries about it being "far off", im not even pregnant yet LOL. I have 2 boys 17 months apart and hoping for a girl that we are TTC now. I think you will find a lot of great women here in similar situations <3


----------



## cckarting

here's the last scan i had i believe it was at 13 weeks. 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5756_zps4d3777f4.jpg


----------



## Sass827

I'm so excited for you cc! Is you baby looking at the camera?! I feel like I see a big smile. Am I losing my mind? Looks like such a girl, though.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, Cc if that's a nub I can see its girly. Also your babies skull looks like mine girls. Look:

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/BabyCairney12.jpg

xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I agree. if im looking at it right, i think baby is girly 


Well, im out. :witch: came this morning....which means i only have an 8 day LP....though im not all too surprised considering that my LP is only 10 days when im not breastfeeding and such. but problem is 10 is bare minimum, so clearly 8 isn't cutting it.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Argh! Stupid AF! Onto next month with your chin up sweetie?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

well bc im breastfeeding and i had to induce ovulation, im not really all that hopeful that i'll ovulate on my own or have a normal LP to even sustain a pregnancy...im thinking it will be a while. but who knows, maybe i'll be happily surprised.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Keep doing the Soy Iso hun, I think it's amazing.
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

i just have reservations because it is a high amount of estrogen and i am breastfeeding. but also i have a thyroid condition, so i shouldn't have been taking it anyways. i agreed to take it one month just because i figured it would work and id be done, but i dont want to keep risking that. so guess back to the waiting block.


----------



## cckarting

sorry af came guppy! That's for the encouraging girl words, hope your all right. I can definitely tell yours is a girl becca because of the nub! 5 days to go!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Your bubs looks just like mine though, Cc.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ohh Guppy! That evil witch! I'm sorry she got you. =( I hope it happens for you soon. Think positive!

When I look at CC's ultrasound pic compared to Beccas... It kind of makes that one part look like it really could be a nub, and if I'd have to guess I would say it looks very boy to me. BUT!!! I'm still going with the belief it's part of the leg, and that it's a girl. =)!!!


----------



## praying41more

Hey ladies, I had my first ultrasound today. Everything is perfect!!! Measuring 7w 3d and HB is 136. I go back in 2 weeks for another scan. I am so relieved!!!! I am literally exhausted from all the stress I have been under worrying about this little peanut. But he/SHE looked perfect and all is well in my world. :cloud9:


----------



## cckarting

thats great news praying! ya i'm not sure i figured she would say something too she said she couldn't see a nub cuz i asked but who knows maybe she just didn't want to say??


----------



## Kitta

I had my nt scan today. Measuring 13 weeks. No nub shot and judging by skull I think its a boy. https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh508/beadles86/70c41065366cbceb6ba022cf78a25d70_zps47bb8ba1.jpg


----------



## Sass827

I was going to say girl kitta. 
Guppy- sorry to see AF. Maybe you just gave you body the jump start it needed though. 
Count down is on to my scan. Less than 2 weeks. I'm already losing sleep. Ah!


----------



## Kitta

I hope you're right sass827! We already have a gorgeous little man and we are hoping for a girl. I just feel its a boy. I had HG with my son and again this time. Also sorry to hear Af came guppy. Hopefully next month is successful!


----------



## cckarting

my guess would be girl too.....


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I would say girl too. Although I never had scans that early, earliest 19 weeks. But my little men look different. But it's hard to say lol.


----------



## Kitta

Thanks. Most guesses everywhere else are boy guesses. Maybe I shouldn't find out and just wait unil d day.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I think I'd guess girl too tbh.
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

I also guess girl with that one!


----------



## Kitta

I hope you ladies are right. Here is the full picture. I didn't want to post it Incase people confused the leg as something else (a few people in real life did)!! https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh508/beadles86/9bafb7515d8a85cca348984e28e6a5aa_zpsf6510eb9.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

CC-I think I may be more excited about your ultrasound than my own!! Aside from seeing our baby which I'm so0o0o0o0o excited about.. I'm excited to hear the gender of yours! Since it's about 99% likely we won't find out on Wednesday what ours is lol. I think I'm bonkers lol.


----------



## cckarting

Lol thanks I love! I'm scared to death two more days ugh! I mean I'm super excited to see the baby but scared to find out the gender :( I know that's terrible to say, but I am! I keep having girl dreams lately and feel like if I'm told it's a boy I'll feel like I e been taunting myself knowing I'll never get the girl I want. I'm just about the unluckiest person known to man. So while I'm Hoping I'll finally get lucky enough to enjoy having a girl I'm doubting it will happen...... I'm super excited for your scan though I love you've had such good results with all the old wives tales can't wait to hear how it went for you, you think they would let you try to guess and take a look?


----------



## Sass827

So excited for you both. I'm feeling the same as you cc. 10 more days for me.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm excited for the scans coming up!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Cant wait to hear about everything girls!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I feel the same way as well CC! My midwife said I should ask if they could let me know when they're looking at "the goods", they may say no but she said it doesn't hurt to ask. 

I had a dream last night, I had the baby, who again was that same baby from my unknown gender dreams, lots of dark hair and soooooooo adorable! I was at the house I grew up in (My parents sold it last December) and myself and other family and friends were in the kitchen, everyone was holding the baby and I was like "So what is it?" and someone said it's a boy. I felt so irritated. Not happy, just annoyed that of course it wasn't a girl. I just felt so... Disappointed! I really hope that's not how I really feel if this baby is a boy. =( It was not a good feeling towards the little one at all. =( =( =( 

I feel the same though, I don't feel like I'd be lucky enough to actually have a little girl. I mean, not that having another healthy little boy isn't lucky.. But I guess not lucky enough to get what I wanted. This feeling is so bad.

Still excited to see baby regardless but not ready to let go of the dream. =(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Iloveyou, I felt the same about this bubs incase she was a he. I just couldn't face it, I got so defensive with anyone who said "It will be a boy!" and I want to crack skulls when someone says "Could still be a boy". No! It can't! I've been told twice that's she's a girl, and both times they've said "No dangly bits for sure".

So I totally see where you're coming from hun.
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

ILoveYouZandT said:


> I feel the same though, I don't feel like I'd be lucky enough to actually have a little girl. I mean, not that having another healthy little boy isn't lucky.. But I guess not lucky enough to get what I wanted. This feeling is so bad.

ditto :hugs:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ohhh man Becca! If I was told girl and seen the bits (have another ultrasound on the 26th to confirm if a girl) and people went on to say things like "Could still be a boy" I WILL snap on them!! That is ridiculously insensitive! Especially if they know how badly the person was hoping and wanting that gender. Oh my!! I would be a huge witch! I can think of one person of the top of my head who would be likely to say something like that to me, and that's the one who fb messaged me saying "3 boys you're brave ;)". Grrrrrrrr!!!

I'm sorry people are saying that to you. It's disgustingly rude in my opinion.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, you do pysically want to hurt them. It's a horrible thing to say but you do. 

Iloveyou, you never know, this one could be a girl, you may just be lucky enough. I hope you are, I really do. Gender disappointment is so hard, especially with feelings of guilt, which isn't nice.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you. :hugs: I really do appreciate it. People are always telling me to think positive about it but it's difficult most of the time.

I really hope the rest of us still hoping for our gender dreams get them!


----------



## BeccaxBump

When is your scan hun?
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Wednesday!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Not long hun, I'll think pink that day.
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

Think pink on Tuesday for me please! Gl I love fx so tight for you to get your princess!


----------



## pinkribbon

:dust: thinking :pink: !


----------



## Guppy051708

:pink::dust::pink:


----------



## cckarting

thanks girls!!!! only two days left.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Tuesday too yes!!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## cckarting

don't know if i'm going to be able to sleep for the next two nights! agh to nervous/excited!


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't wait to post some ":yipee:" on the front page :D


----------



## cckarting

I'm hoping you get to too!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh my gosh me too. I look on the front page all the time, and see so many more :yipee: than :hugs:... I just want a :yipee:!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^samsie :)

I think you got your girl :winkwink:


----------



## BeccaxBump

They all need their girls! And you Guppy, are you trying again this month?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

We are trying but not taking soy or anything. 
my progesterone is super super low so im not hopeful anything will come of it, but guess we will at least try. not sure how much :sex: we will actually get in though, because we are going to visit the family during what should be my fertile period (not sure if i'll actually have one on my own though).


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

1 more day CC!!! Ahhhh. Can't wait to hear the news. =D


----------



## cckarting

i know i love, i'm kinda freaking out! i cried last night about it to dh while he tries to understand he's just so happy were having a baby he doesn't care what it is! I just want him to have a daughter to know the special bond that they have, like the special bond i had with my dad. While i do have another sister, an older one, i was his baby girl and still remember being sick at 17 and him rocking me in his chair always telling me i was getting to big to do this lol! I missed out on a lot with my dad as he passed when i was 18 so he didn't get to walk me down the aisle or meet my boys but i want my dh to be able to have what i did with my dad!


----------



## BeccaxBump

What time is your scan tomorrow Cc?
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

1pm central time! kinda excited, but more nervous than anything!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Awesome, when I'm finished my baby group you should have hit us up with some results. :winkwink: Just remember you'll love the little one no matter what!


----------



## cckarting

i sure will! getting excited only 16hrs to go!


----------



## Sass827

So excited for you cc!


----------



## Kitta

Good luck!! I hope you Are growing girls! (or healthy baby's no matter what)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ugghhh now I'm starting to get nervous. I'm starting to think that even though I know not to expect to find out the gender on Wednesday, and I probably won't... What if I do?! And it catches me of guard and she says "It's a boy" or something.. Ahhhhhh!!! 

I'm considering going and doing some girl shopping at a store with a good return policy, as it could be the last opportunity to even bother walking through that section before giving up the dream.. Does that make sense?!?! Ahhhh. 

Enjoy your scan CC! Can't wait to see some pictures! =)


----------



## Willow87

Oh no, I would NOT buy girl clothes if I were you LOL. Only because if the baby does turn out to be a boy, having to return girl clothes again and for a final time might just break your heart. 

idk, that's just my opinion.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Cc, I'm so excited!
xoxox


----------



## _jellybean_

Cc, been following you, and thinking pink for you honey!


----------



## pinkribbon

I wouldn't bother buying girls stuff, I agree you'll be more upset if you have to return it.

CC good luck!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I wouldnt return it, I'd make my husband lol! But I dont have time anyways!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Iloveyou, how you cope with anything you're going through now is up to you. I admit, I've bought cream stuff at 12 weeks, but I automatically went for girls stuff then boys. Just the way our brain works.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Can't wait CC!


----------



## Guppy051708

CC anxiously awaiting your update.

ZandT- i already bought 3 tutu skirts on sale :blush: they were only $3 so if i dont have a girl i wont be disappointed with the purchase. I would probably give it to away. maybe throw it in w a baby shower gift or something. seems like everyone has girls but me lol


----------



## BeccaxBump

She'll have had the scan one hour ago, so excited!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

so??? Im going crazy here! :haha:

on the plus side, im babysitting a little 3 month old GIRL! nice to get a girl fix even though i dont have one LOL


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, exciting Guppy!

I know Cc, you're killing me!
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Boo! Checking on my phone. Hope everything went well! I'll check back soon. =)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> Iloveyou, how you cope with anything you're going through now is up to you. I admit, I've bought cream stuff at 12 weeks, but I automatically went for girls stuff then boys. Just the way our brain works.
> xoxox

That's basically where I'm at. Either way I'll have to let go of the possibility, so I guess having to in a sense physically give something up would just be a symbol of it anyways. 



Guppy051708 said:


> CC anxiously awaiting your update.
> 
> ZandT- i already bought 3 tutu skirts on sale :blush: they were only $3 so if i dont have a girl i wont be disappointed with the purchase. I would probably give it to away. maybe throw it in w a baby shower gift or something. seems like everyone has girls but me lol

I've bought some things already. A couple of onezies for boy and girl. Sleeper for girl, some hats, a little dress with a diaper cover and little shoes. Most of it was on sale really cheap so I'll pass it on. And I have stuff I can return so it'll be fine. I just wanted to have a little fun while I could haha.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Nothing wrong with it hun!

Why is Cc making us wait? :( 
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm at home now so I can type properly lol. Dang phone!

I had a strannnnnge dream last night. I and two other women had essentially given our "stuff" to a doctor and grew three babies in a simulated womb (crazy, I KNOW!)... And it ended up being two boys and a girl. Me and the women were waiting for the doctor to bring us our babies to take home. So he brought in the three babies and I was soooo anxious wishing I could have the girl, obviously LOL. He passed out a boy baby to one lady then looked at me and said "I know you usually get the boy babies and that's what you're expecting.. But not this time" and handed me the girl. She was beautiful, with lots of very dark hair. And she was wearing the sleeper I bought to use for our baby to come home in if it's a girl. 

Some even weirder stuff happened previously in the dream! A good friend of mine (who is not pregnant!) and I were trying to find out the genders of our babies really early on and pretty much had fishing polls and threw the lines of them into this dark hole. We fished out two tiny embryos (wth..) and had to "check" them for their nubs haha!! I couldn't figure it out so she checked both, hers was a boy and mine a girl. 

If you read through all that, pat yourself on the back lol! Thank you. But I woke up feeling like my mind is really not nice to me at all. And how taunting the dreams really were. Siiiiiiiigh.

CC!!! So excited for your news. I bet you're out shopping your buns off either way. =D!!!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I don't know.. I admit I'm a bit worried for her. :(

I have to go pick my son of from school, so I'll check back when I get home!


----------



## rwhite

Hope CC's scan went well and she's out shopping for PINK :) I'll be stalking lol


----------



## _jellybean_

CC, I hope you're okay, and out celebrating:)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, nervous for you Cc, hope you're okay.
xoxox


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I'm a creepy stalkery silent type, just checking up on CC as well. Hoping for pink news!


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies sorry for the long wait, baby is fine and it's a boy! i cried for a long time tried to make it better by going and buying something for "him" but it really didn't make me feel any better. the boys kept saying they wish it was a girl, so pretty gutted by that. I'm feeling better though, hoping things only get better! Good luck i love, i'm pulling for you!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh CC :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I feel for you. 
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

thanks becca! i'm feeling a little better now, just have to wait to meet him now.....


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: I'm sorry you didn't hear girl CC, but congrats on your sweet little man x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations on your little man CC :flower: I am so sorry its not the girl you wanted, I really am. Your positivity is admirable x


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! i just needed some time i was so expecting to hear it was a girl and soo caught off guard when i didn't! All that matters is he's healthy and i get another ultrasound at 31 weeks i think he said, so i'm looking forward to being able to see him better. Didn't get any real good pics of babes. The only thing he did cooperate on is his gender. We didn't get a profile pic, or a face pic, all we really got were pics of his feet!


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs: sorry to hear CC.

When he's here you will 100% not mind.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

:hugs: Big hugs CC! But a big congratulations on your little boy! I hope you feel better quickly. =) Thats disappointing you didnt even get any pictures, but its nice you have another scan and can see him again and try to have a positive experience. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Honestly, I'll likely be joining you on the three boys front tomorrow, or by this time next week. I hope you're okay! We understand how you feel for sure.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: CC. We are here to support you hon.:flow: Thats exciting you get another scan in a few wweeks though. i think shopping for him is a good idea. Im going to do the same when my time comes, if i get another boy.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm going to shop either way. That's my therapy for sure. :winkwink:

After finding out our second was another boy I went straight to walmart and bought some stuff. I didn't give myself time to freak out really. This time will be wayyyy different though. FREAKING OUT BIG TIME!!!!!!!!

I feel like I'm going to puke.


----------



## Guppy051708

ZandT, what time is your scan tomorrow? oh and what time zone are you in? so i know when to stalk :lol:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

8am. I think... I'm... Pacific?! I'm in Canada. And it's 5pm right now LOL.


----------



## Guppy051708

okay, good to know :D
You are behind me 3 hours, so sucks i have to wait even longer :haha:
i'll be stalking when i can then! I can't wait and im thinking girly vibes hun :dust:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Thinking pink for you, too ZandT. Will be stalking throughout the evening here in England x

Heres all you ladies wanting girlies and I want a boy hehe! x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thanks ladies! I'll post right away after whether I found out or not. But the likelihood is not. Booooooo! 

It seems boys are typically easier to conceive? I mean, looking at the November gender scan thread at the 29 boys and like 18 girls. And I know in my baby group I go to every week there are about 4 or 5 moms who have found out they're having boys. Only two girls have been born. And several boys have been born so far.

It seems like a very very blue wave is passing over and I am definitely not holding a lot of hope in getting some pink. But we'll see.


----------



## Guppy051708

I know boys have ALWAYS been the dominate genders every time ive been pregnant. And even in my family there are so many boys. My mom has 9 grandsons and only 2 granddaughters. DHs dad has 6 brothers and only 2 sisters. I know its like 52:48 ratio or something like that. ...i have a theory about girls. Almost every person i know who has had an "oppsie" is almost always a girl. There have only been few boys that way. Its been a fairly consistent theory so far.


----------



## danni2kids

I've been silently stalking this page. I just wanted to let you know CC that you will be OK, i know this because i was devastated too when we found out we were expecting our third boy, in time you will be ok too:hugs:

The feeling of grief will soon turn into excitement for the arrival of your gorgeous baby xxxx


----------



## cckarting

i am feeling a lot better, thanks ladies! i was mostly upset that everyone else was disappointed with another boy! i talked to my mil (who i thought would be most upset) and she was relieved and excited we were having another boy so it made me feel a lot [email protected]


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats so sweet CC. Im glad she was optimistic about it.


----------



## Sass827

Your very admirable cc. I hope I can be as positive as you. Because, honestly, I was thinking of offering a trade next week if I got pink. :winkwink:


----------



## cckarting

Lol I'll trade pink for blue, and my boys are adorable! Haha I just wish he was here already so I can bond easier with him......Gl sass hope you make your way to team blue!


----------



## nearlythere38

Congratulations on your boy cc. Im sorry you didn't get your girl xxx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

All I have to say is... PUKE!!! I can't shake this feeling of wanting to throw up. I don't know if I'm having an anxiety attack?! I don't feel well. I'm freaking out. And it's so silly because there is a 99% chance I won't even find out the gender tomorrow. I think I'm scared I'm going to see a penis or something I think is a penis and then have to speculate and freak out for a week... I really should be in bed. It's 12:45am.. Ugh.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm glad you're feeling better CC, that's lovely to hear. He'll make you a very happy mummy I'm sure :).

Iloveyou, can't wait to hear your results. 
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

ZandT- excited to hear your results, but then remembered that its only about 6am your time :dohh:


----------



## BeccaxBump

What time is your scan, Iloveyou? Do you know Guppy?
xoxox


----------



## henrysmumkaz

BeccaxBump said:


> What time is your scan, Iloveyou? Do you know Guppy?
> xoxox

She said 8am Canada time x


----------



## BeccaxBump

An hour ago then, exciting!
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

The wait is killing me 
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear, gl i love!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry for the anxiety znt. I have t sometimes too. Usually makes me shake n puke. Lovely, right? Hoping all goes great for you today!


----------



## cckarting

whens your scan sass?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Im here now. 10 mins till my appointment. I actually got sick this morning. Jeeeeeez lol.


----------



## cckarting

GL i love! i have everything tightly crossed for yoU!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Aw its so exciting. Damn ladies, you make me wish I was pregnant again!


----------



## Sass827

A week plus 30 minutes from this moment. This is going to be a Long week.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck Iloveyou, let us know ASAP haha!
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

sass can't wait for you, hopefully you hear blue! most due in april are!


----------



## Sass827

Just put a post to you on the scan board cc. I'm due in may. I just don't feel lucky I guess.


----------



## cckarting

i still have my fx for your little man! even if i didn't get a girl, i'm still pulling for you guys to get what you want!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo, Sass, hope you get your blue bundle, what do you feel you're having?
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Hey ladies, just got finished. As expected she didnt give up the goods! She did show us though! I saw no penis, and found an ultrasound of a girl online of what I was staring at for about 2 minutes or so.

I'd say I'm about 75% sure it may be a girl. But Im not getting excited.


----------



## BeccaxBump

That's good though Iloveyou! Did you see 3 lines?
xoxox


----------



## henrysmumkaz

How frustrating!!

Can you not go get a private gender scan?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

No three lines, I don't think. But nothing to indicate a boy! If my midwife calls and says it's a boy, I will poop my pants. I would have no idea what she saw to indicate a boy. I saw nothing between the legs at any point. And like I said, she held it there for some time as she measured the legs. 

******NOT MY PICTURE******
This is exactly what I saw, minus where it says 'girl' lol :
https://www.eyeondna.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/girlultrasound.jpg

I have a private ultrasound on the 26th to confirm! Since although I saw, I want to see while someone says "LOOK IT'S A GIRL" lol. I still can't be sure just yet!


----------



## pinkribbon

Hope your inkling is right, I have a feeling you'll get your girl for some reason!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Blimey if your scan looked like that, theres certainly no mistake thats a girl!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, you find boy bits have more of a bulge! Looks like you have your girl <3
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Everyone keeps asking about three lines, does there have to be three lines for the baby to be a girl?

But yes, that is exactly what I saw. I swear if I saw anything indicative of a penis I would be the first to say so! This is worse then not knowing lol!

The tech could have printed out that exact picture though... Wish she did.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I can show you my girlies potty shot if you want hun.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh and also, Iloveyou, boys usually have a sticky out part, their willy obviously haha.
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

There doesn't have to be 3 lines but boys bits can float so to speak so depends on the angle of the picture I think?...

Think about when you bath your sons :haha:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

LOL! I know what you mean. She had it in the same position for a good 2-3 mins at least and never a thing! I would love to see Becca!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh, and then while looking at that part (obviously I knew what we were looking at) she then asked if we were wanting to know (for the report) because she knew.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Okay, here's my girls bits:

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/daughteredit1.jpg

Also, why didn't she tell you? Or is it different where you live? Mine was privately done and at my 20 week one she asked.
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I was wondering the same. Are they not allowed to tell you the sex?

Im sure that what you saw must have been a girl just bc i know you know from having two boys what a peepee looks like and the example you posted def does not look like a peter :haha: with that said i know for certain that ultrasound techs cant say baby is a girl just bc of a lack of a penis :nope: they have to confirm three lines for girl or to confirm a boy, they must be certain of the presence of a penis. In other words they cant say you are having a girl just because they didn't find a penis. They have to factually say "thats a vagina" or "thats a penis". With that said i bet you are having a girl bc neither of my boys looks like that! :haha:
but id probably be hesitant to be excited bc of what you are saying. Thats great you can confirm in a couple of weeks! Im really wanting to do a :happydance: for you though bc i bet that is a girl!


----------



## nearlythere38

oooo exciting!! i have my fingers crossed for you, but no obvious boy bits has got to be good. couldnt miss my boys on his scan.

but that said, i understand u dont wanna get your hopes up. I posted my scan pic on here and in ingender and get overwhelming girl replies....even a 'defo a girl' from someone on ingender lol.....keep trying to keep my hopes down!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Since just after my 18 week ultrasound with my second here they stopped telling gender all together. Either a big overload from people booking from upisland, or because of people finding out and doing gender selection and aborting when they didnt get what they want. Or a combo of both!


So starting July.1st/2012 they decided to allow it again BUT to send it to your care provider. =) Im going to call her on Friday. Honestly, there could have been lines, I was having an anxiety attack lol!! When she said the word "gender" I started to panic!!

I'll know soon enough!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm sure it's a girl tbh. Let us know won't you hun.
xoxox


----------



## rwhite

That looks like a labia to me Iloveyou! Pre-emptive congrats...I am sure at your next scan you will have it confirmed that you're having a little girl x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you for posting yours! If it turns out to be a boy I will be in shock because I definitely didnt see what would give that idea. And baby wasnt shy by any means! But who knows. I have to make an appointment with my midwife anyways, so I'll call and Friday and slip in asking if my report came in haha. Sneaky!

Did I say I have a private ultrasound booked for November.26th? So I will hear what this tech said, and then go and confirm on the 26th, maybe get a picture even!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Brilliant! I do believe it's a girly from what you've said! Have you got any names for a girl?
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have pictures to post, my son is just on the computer right now!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ok! Here are the pics! :cloud9:

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/29610_10151254582114839_1732757600_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/558989_10151254568174839_1256056132_n.jpg

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/405030_10151254582624839_580994938_n.jpg


----------



## cckarting

babes is beautiful!


----------



## _jellybean_

CC, Just wanted to send you lots of hugs. 

ZandT, I'm happy that you had a great scan today.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you ladies! I wouldn't call it a great scan, as I was seriously having an anxiety attack haha. But baby was cute and wiggly! The tech said the baby loved to show off it's heart lol.

How are you doing CC?!


----------



## pinkribbon

The head looks quite girly to me! I'm confident for you!


----------



## Sass827

That does look like a very girly head. I hope you find out Friday! 

I'm feeling like this is a boy because I just want to eat, I'm never sick, and my leg hairs growing like crazy. But, I have been getting lots of pimples, so maybe a girl? I'm just so scared of girls.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

My face is awful =( and I eat like a horse haha! Its hard to say though really. Dont count yourself out based on symptoms. =) Thank you ladies for the girly comments.


----------



## nearlythere38

My face is awful too. I was so glad when i could tell everyone at 12 weeks cos i bet they had been wondering why i looked like a spotty teenager...and they were seriously big ones as well that i couldn't hide. Yuk.

I looked forward to being pregnant cos with my other 2 my skin and hair looked lovely. Total opposite this time but mother nature does like to be cruel and trick us


----------



## henrysmumkaz

nearlythere38 said:


> My face is awful too. I was so glad when i could tell everyone at 12 weeks cos i bet they had been wondering why i looked like a spotty teenager...and they were seriously big ones as well that i couldn't hide. Yuk.
> 
> I looked forward to being pregnant cos with my other 2 my skin and hair looked lovely. Total opposite this time but mother nature does like to be cruel and trick us

It's a girl!!!

Less than two weeks until you can prove me right haha! You going to get the private scan? I can't wait til Christmas, never mind you lol. I wanna pack you up some of the twins clothes also, if you want them!


----------



## nearlythere38

[/QUOTE]

It's a girl!!!

Less than two weeks until you can prove me right haha! You going to get the private scan? I can't wait til Christmas, never mind you lol. I wanna pack you up some of the twins clothes also, if you want them![/QUOTE]

Haha stop it you, getting my hopes up! No shaun won't let me have one he says we can't afford and we should wait until Christmas because it would be nice! Grrrrrr.... Would absolutely love some of the twinnies clothes if i get :pink:


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies, i'm doing ok.......just not looking forward to to much anymore. Don't have anything worth while going on until baby comes......


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

I am currently expecting with my first babe. We started ttc in July and were SO LUCKY to get our BFP in early August. We are both hoping for a girl as hubby had 3 older sisters and I was the oldest. We will find out what we are having Nov. 26th. Eek!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh CC, I'm sure that's normal at the moment hun. You know where I am if you want a talk. Loads of cuddles from me :hugs:

Hiya R4BO, nice to meet you, hope you get your gender dream. 
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

thanks becca! i'm just hoping somehow they got it wrong, i doubt it and i feel silly for hoping their wrong. I'll post the "potty" shots when i get home. The thing that gets me is i cant see the legs with the "potty shots" i have two pics they gave me.....I just don't feel like it's a boy, maybe because i had myself convinced i would finally get a girl!


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry cc. Have you thought of any names? 
And they still could be wrong too. Maybe they mistook the cord for a weenie? How far along are you?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Exactly what Sass said Cc. Show us the potty shots and lets us look darling.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Post it for us CC!


----------



## cckarting

just got home and ready to post! Had ultrasound at 18+5 
This is the second pic said the circled part is the sack and penis is pointing up. at about 2 o clock
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_6651.jpg
and here's the second pic i got. 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_6648.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Those are supppppppppppper confusing! I could see why you'd be doubtful. Or maybe Im just really bad at distinguishing things on ultrasound? That doesnt look penisy to me lol. 

When the tech saw the gender for ours it wasa classic potty shot as I showed before. That's really frustrating! Its almost like you cant commit to believing its a boy ya know.

Maybe at the next ultrasound you can ask for a better picture of the babys parts?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Now I'm on my computer looking, the second one I guess I can see it... But I'm still not all that certain. They could just be bad pictures?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Do you remember seeing anything yourself during the ultrasound?! 

I really regret paying so much attention to finding a penis that I didn't pay enough attention to finding a labia hahaha.


----------



## danni2kids

Hey CC, i really want to say that i can't see anything but the top one looks like my 20 week scan, the ultrasound tech traced aline around it for us as we couldn't make it out and it looked like a turtle shell with a head poking out. I can see that same image in your first image. 

I don't mean to sound terrible but if you accept it it's easier to deal with, i have accepted the fact I'm having baby boy #3, i would say i still don't feel overly excited but i know when he arrives i will be so excited. Try not to dwell so much on what it's not and be happy for what you have..:flower:


----------



## cckarting

lol! i didn't see anything at first but then when she said she could see it she showed me. i have another ultrasound at 31 weeks. i just dunno they look so different in both pics......


----------



## _jellybean_

cckarting said:


> lol! i didn't see anything at first but then when she said she could see it she showed me. i have another ultrasound at 31 weeks. i just dunno they look so different in both pics......

I see what looks to me like boy's bits in your u/s picture. Sometimes holding onto hope can be a good thing, and sometimes it can make things more difficult I think. xx


----------



## Sass827

I had nightmares last night that I was told the baby was a girl and she came out the spitting image of my MIL, in looks AND personality. I'm trying to focus on the now, and relax, but inside, I'm really bugging out. What if this kid isn't like me at all?!


----------



## cckarting

lol oh sass, that does sound like a terrible dream if you don't like your mil. my mil is lovely and wouldn't mind a girl to resemble her.


----------



## Sass827

My mil is a nightmare. She's in a cult and only preaches. She doesn't listen. You can't connect with her. She zones out when she's not preaching. And when she talks, she screams so she can be the center of attention. She's been terrible with my nephew and I'm so scared how she will be with mine. she never had a daughter, but always wanted one. So now he's waiting for a granddaughter to fill that void. :(


----------



## cckarting

oh my she does sound terrible! i feel bad for you :(


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

My midwife called, its confirmed... We're expecting :pink:!!!!!!!! Even though I knew what I saw... I still cant believe it!!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

awww congrats hun!! So happy for you! Let the shopping begin :) x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Thats wonderful news ZandT!!! Soooo made up for you. Time to start shoppinggggg!!


----------



## pinkribbon

That's great news! I had a feeling you'd get your wish!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on :pink: ZandT!!! So excited for you :D


----------



## cckarting

Congrats! So happy for you :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you ladies! I had said I was going to cancel my Nov.26th ultrasound we were paying for if it was confirmed girl because I had originally wanted to see it and have it confirmed.. And since I did see already I thought it would be a waste of money. But I want to see while having someone tell me there is no penis anywhere in sight LOL. It hasn't sunk in yet!


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm so happy for you, ZandT! I'm having a surprise (surprised that I'm having a girl) pink bundle in Feb., and I'm still in shock (like a blissful shock) about that. I don't think it will seem real that I'm having a daughter until I actually have her in my arms. I just honestly never thought I would have a girl (all boys in my family) even though I had a pink feeling. Have fun shopping for pink!


----------



## rwhite

Yay ZandT how freaking awesome, knew that looked like a girl...enjoy your pink shopping :)


----------



## nearlythere38

Congratulations zandt that's so fantastic!!!! Very pleased for u (and jealous lol) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: can I join please? I have 2 boys and would absolutely love a girl next! We will be ntnp from Dec to April and then ttc. Hopefully by then I will know exactly what I need to, to sway things pink! :thumbup:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

_jellybean_ said:


> I'm so happy for you, ZandT! I'm having a surprise (surprised that I'm having a girl) pink bundle in Feb., and I'm still in shock (like a blissful shock) about that. I don't think it will seem real that I'm having a daughter until I actually have her in my arms. I just honestly never thought I would have a girl (all boys in my family) even though I had a pink feeling. Have fun shopping for pink!

That is exactly how I feel! I won't believe I'm actually going to have a daughter until she is in my arms. Even though so many things told me this was going to be a girl, I see a girl when I look at her ultrasound pictures, I feel that she is a girl. I even clearly saw she was a girl!! It just hasn't truly hit me yet. I never thought I'd have a daughter. But then a big part of me knows that she was going to come, she just had to come last because if she had come second I wouldn't have had my second son who needed to be here. And I always knew I would have 3. It's strange! 

Thank you ladies!! I can finally stop being so jealous and upset when I find out people are having little girls, or I see little girls when I'm out and about. Maybe I can finally watch A Baby Story and not bawl my eyes out when they have baby girls LOL!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Welcome 30mommy! I think the big difference this time around was the timing, I'm pretty certain we dtd 3-4 days before ovulation. And I'm certain my second son as conceived from dtd the day before and after ovulation. And my first son we just had a lot of sex so it was likely closer to ovulation as well.

I also took Vitex to regulate my cycles (which can also sway girl), and drank a ton of crystal light which can lower your bodily PH levels which is favorable of girl sperm. =) Hope you get your girl!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: thanks for the welcome and big congrats on the girl you must be on :cloud9:, yes I think that is a good plan. I am hoping by tracking my cycles for 4mths I will have a better idea on when I ovulate although I know they are not regular from trying last time, so I will look into vitex.

can I ask how long you were trying? did it take longer this time round trying for a girl?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, Iloveyou, sorry I'm so late with congratulations! I'm so freakin' happy for you! I did a little bump shake! :haha:!
Pink shopping galore please? :rofl:

xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on team :pink: ZandT!!!! :wohoo: yayyy1!!! so happy for you!

Welcome 30mummyof1! :hi: hope you get your girl. I'll add you to the front :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I did end up busing to go get our van, and bought some sleepers and hats! All extremely pink lol! 

My first took the longest to conceive, he took 4 years because of very irregular cycles. And I got pregnant with him when I had pretty much thrown in the towel and accepted I likely would never have kids (I was in a pretty bad place). Then voila! Pregnant. 

My 2nd I went off my birth control and my cycles came back 6 weeks later. And it took two cycles and dtd every other day to conceive him. 

And then my little girl, I didn't get my cycles back for 9 months after I went off my birth control. And I conceived her in two cycles as well. My first cycle was longer than normal. And both cycles I was tracking my temps, CM, cervical position and OPKs and I showed no sign of ovulation! So I pretty much gave up and stopped dtd because I was frustrated and figured I wasn't ovulating. And then conceived. So really not too much longer, it was just a matter of getting my cycles back that took a long time.

I got my positive pregnancy test a few days shy of 1 year going off my birth control. I was 3 weeks 2 days pregnant and I had a dream I had a positive pregnancy test. Woke up and took a test that was barely positive. :happydance: wouldn't have known I was pregnant if I didn't have the dream. =)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you so much Becca and Guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

My pleasure to add the ":yipee:" symbol next to your name :D


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I am OVERLY excited to see that little guy beside my name!!! :cloud9: 

Now... To name her, OH MY GOSH. Thank gosh we have so long before she's here because I don't like anything!!

Wow, I had to edit this because I said "hear" instead of "here" holy poop someone needs a nap! Ha.


----------



## nearlythere38

Oooo u give me hope, i got my bfp at 3 weeks 2 days....5 days earlier than with my boys!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm glad I could be of service! I found out at 4 weeks and some days with my second, and probably around 6 weeks with my first.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That gives me lots of hope thank you zandt. Started reading my book last night about swaying things and it looks like the key is definitely stopping several days before ovulation. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkribbon

I love you, we found girls names SO hard! We had Evelyn in case we had a girl but it was the only thing we could agree on :haha:

Probably a good job we had a boy as I love the name Lucas!


----------



## BeccaxBump

We took a while with girls names, we had a boys really quick. My OH is do awkward. :dohh:
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

Mine was too, there's loads of lovely names but having one you both like enough to use is tough! Have your named your girlie yet becca?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Lucas is beautiful! I love that name.

We've decided on Lily and Ella for her middle name. :)
xoxox


----------



## Sass827

That's pretty becca!


----------



## Guppy051708

Girl names are so hard for us too! Guess it has something to do with the fact that ive only had boys lol. I have a few girl names i like, but not anything i LOVE. I have quite a few boy names i LOVE though.....i really hope that doesnt mean my last is a boy. Both pregnancys the girl names were hard and the boy name was so easy....but maybe now its that way just bc im exoecting a boy when it actually happens. :dohh: i want something that isnt common but not crazy, however, the ones i like are popular :dohh: some girl names i like are Lily, Mercedes (nn Sadie), Eva, Lena, Elyse, Natalie. Id really want a super girly, feminine name.
Boys we like Ezra, Roman, River, Phoenix, Linus, and Sullivan (nn Sully)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Every time I find a name I like, someone I know already has a daughter with it or it's tainted somehow and I don't want to use it lol!! 

I really liked Addison but my husband's brother (who we don't even see as they don't live here, and I've never met) used it and it would be to weird to use it.

I like Zoe, but a friend has a daughter name Zoe. Urrrghh.

I like Ava, and I honestly don't even know the reason why that one isn't being totally considered. Perhaps because it's a popular name these days?

Lily is another, and that's what my older son really wants but he has a speech delay and says "Wiwy" =( Lol. I don't know how long it's going to take him to say it properly so I don't want to end up naming her that and he always has trouble with it. 

It's soooo hard. I had a lot of boys names that I had thrown around but hadn't put much thought into. I'm pretty sure naming a boy would have been easier though. Gr!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thank you, Sass, we love it, it's very pretty.

You'll soon come up with girls names, what I found is, I wanted a girl SO bad that she had to have the perfect name too...
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

^DH suggested that theory to me. He said I probably just want THE PERFECT name for a girl bc of how bad i want one that anything less than perfect (in my eyes) was unacceptable...i think he's right :blush:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yup, I totally agree. He picked the boys name and I was like "Yeah, whatever". Lily is just do girly and pretty.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's how I feel about Lily and Ava, I think they're becoming very popular and everything.. But they're two of the girliest names I can think of that I actually like. And I am pretty set on Sienna Leanne as the middle names.

Lily Sienna Leanne
Ava Sienna Leanne

I just don't know. I definitely agree, I just want it to be perfect. And after naming two boys I want something really girly! I'm glad I have time.


----------



## Guppy051708

Lily is def my top name ATM. It is popular here though. Like in the top 10 (USA). So it kind of puts me off on using it, but i just love it so much and i have seen MANY names...none are as girlie as that one. Its just so sweet and innocent.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

It's on the top 10 here as well I'm prettttttty sure. Which definitely makes me waver in consideration. There are just so many names.


----------



## wamommy

HAve you considered Liliana or Lillian, and Lily for short? It was on my short list with my girls, and I LOVE it. :D

I'm having the same struggle with boy's names. I've only ever thought of girls! Now I am back to square one, with NO ideas...lol. I like Liam, but it's becoming way too popular, so I don't know what to do. DH likes "manly-man" names, like George and Frank, but I'm not too keen. I like Quinn, but he says no, lol. We're so stuck!


----------



## Guppy051708

I find the website "behind the name" to be an invaluable one. Probably the best baby naming site ive been on. 

https://www.behindthename.com/

I actually dont like the other forms of Lily. Just lily. :blush:


----------



## pinkribbon

Beautiful name becca! <3

I liked the name Lilia but DS1 has a playmate who he sees all the time and she's called lily so it would be Lily and Lilia which would be too complicated. Nearly all my friends have at least one girl so that narrowed it down a lot! I know a few Lily's, one Eva, one Ava, couple of Ellie's and one Ella, and an Alice. 

Other names I liked were Imogen, Isla, Brooke, Maisie... Sure there were more but I can't remember. I know I'll never ever have a daughter now because of the complications a future pregnancy may have. I mean it *could* be smooth sailing, but it could be horrific. I never ever want to experience a c-section ever again. 

I think I was meant to have the two sons I have and i don't look at Lucas and resent him at all; in fact the moments I was on a table it's like I knew he was a boy and hoped he would be! They had his head out and I asked if it was a boy :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ireally like Ella Rose too.
Very popular though :dohh:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thank you Pink, we do love it. As does everyone else, except my mum's mum, but she's a nightmare.
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> Ireally like Ella Rose too.
> Very popular though :dohh:

I know an Ella Rose, it is popular but sounds lovely.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I love it and also Lily, Isabelle and Amelia :thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

One of my twins is a Liliah Skye. I love Lily and similar names. So pure, so perfect. :flower:


----------



## Sass827

My niece and neighbors baby are both lily, so it could never be an option for us. I like violet, zoey, vivianna, Annabella, arianna, Simone, sloane, lorraine etc but DH says they are all just to fancy. Our two girls names are unisex, so they will be for girls or boys. Dylan and Sidney. We just agreed that Jane will be dylan's middle name if we get a girl.


----------



## _jellybean_

AGH! I'm a mess with names. Here are some of mine:

--Isabella
--Lily
--Abigail
--Abby
--Madison
--Diana
--Jennifer
--Jennie
--Taylor

SOMEONE HELP ME! I don't love any one girls name:cry:


----------



## bigmomma74

Now I'm the total opposite! I've been waiting soooo long for my boy that I've had his name chosen for the last 11 years!! Finally getting the chance to use it :happydance:
Just as well as I was running out of girls names (although I had a gorgeous name for this one if it was girl no 5)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sass, I love Violet! Love love love!

And Jelly, I wanted Madison, but OH didn't like it :( 

I feel huge right now, just took a bump photo and it's just massive  
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

some of my favorite girls names are

Ellowyn-ella for short
Madigan- Mattie for short 
Mataya- Mattie for short
Whitley- Whit for short
Arabella- Ari or Bella for short


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Jellybean I'm with you! I don't love just one name, I don't think I've heard the right one yet.


----------



## Sass827

https://www.babynamegenie.com/ is pretty fun


----------



## praying41more

OMG Z and T, congrats on your girl!!! Sorry I havent been on here in a bit. We went to the Smokey Mountains for a relaxing weekend and it really helped me take my mind off being worried at every little thing. Went for a scan today and HB is 161. Even the dr said "well, that is a pretty fast HB, I guess we will have to see in 2 weeks if it stays the same and wonder what that means" with a wink. She knows we are wanting a girl so Im hoping that is good news :happydance: Below is a pic of our little gummy bear!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you!!! We're super thrilled! :D 

You're little bean is soooo cute! Although I've never been one to believe in the heart beat theory, it did kind of work out that way for me. My second son went from the 130s-150's (150 a couple of times). Our little girl has never been below 150! If I remember correctly, at 6 weeks her hb was 120, then at 8 weeks it was 180 something a rather. Then came down to the 160's at I'm not even sure. Then it's been in the 150's my last two appointments.


----------



## jamhs

ILoveYouZandT said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you, ZandT! I'm having a surprise (surprised that I'm having a girl) pink bundle in Feb., and I'm still in shock (like a blissful shock) about that. I don't think it will seem real that I'm having a daughter until I actually have her in my arms. I just honestly never thought I would have a girl (all boys in my family) even though I had a pink feeling. Have fun shopping for pink!
> 
> That is exactly how I feel! I won't believe I'm actually going to have a daughter until she is in my arms. Even though so many things told me this was going to be a girl, I see a girl when I look at her ultrasound pictures, I feel that she is a girl. I even clearly saw she was a girl!! It just hasn't truly hit me yet. I never thought I'd have a daughter. But then a big part of me knows that she was going to come, she just had to come last because if she had come second I wouldn't have had my second son who needed to be here. And I always knew I would have 3. It's strange!
> 
> Thank you ladies!! I can finally stop being so jealous and upset when I find out people are having little girls, or I see little girls when I'm out and about. Maybe I can finally watch A Baby Story and not bawl my eyes out when they have baby girls LOL!!!Click to expand...

Congrats on getting your baby girl!!! I really hope the feelings I have had that are very similar to yours come true when this LO arrives. Being team yellow is really hard!!


----------



## Misscalais

I have two amazing boys.
And we are hoping for :pink: this time around as it will be our last baby.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

jamhs said:


> Congrats on getting your baby girl!!! I really hope the feelings I have had that are very similar to yours come true when this LO arrives. Being team yellow is really hard!!

That's awesome you managed to stay team yellow! I could not, noooooooooo way! I honestly wish I could but for the past 15 weeks I knew I was pregnant until I found out I had mad anxiety issues and I was over-analyzing EVERYTHING to figure out what the gender could be! Then we had the ultrasound and I clearly saw what she was, and obsessed for 3 days (Wednesday-Friday), constantly searching other peoples girl ultrasound potty shots until my midwife called me and told me "It's a female" Lol. 

Does your intuition tell you girl?! Mine did, but I would not believe it for a moment! 



Misscalais said:


> I have two amazing boys.
> And we are hoping for :pink: this time around as it will be our last baby.

Been there! Welcome and I hope you get your little princess!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm a bit pee'd off at a comment I read earlier in 2nd Tri. She basically told someone to come here as there are people like her here, not in a nice way though.

She has no clue at all why I didn't want a boy. :cry:
xoxox


----------



## Sass827

I hear you becca. People have flipped on me too. They're just jerks. Do your set to tune them out. Hugs!


----------



## Willow87

man after getting almost all boy guesses on here, ingender and genderdreaming, think we just might stay team green. Although no experts or techs guessed. Only lovemy4 who said she didn't believe the nub was fully visible and didn't guess. 

I don't take the guesses on here fully seriously since I've seen this website be more wrong then right in the gender guesses but it has all dragged me down a bit. 

I'm still not 100% convinced that I am having a boy though.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> I'm a bit pee'd off at a comment I read earlier in 2nd Tri. She basically told someone to come here as there are people like her here, not in a nice way though.
> 
> She has no clue at all why I didn't want a boy. :cry:
> xoxox




Sass827 said:


> I hear you becca. People have flipped on me too. They're just jerks. Do your set to tune them out. Hugs!

I think people are just purely ignorant to the whole fact that people do suffer with gender disappointment. It's always just "Be happy you're having a baby", "all you should hope for is a healthy baby". And I always say the same thing and that is that we all are happy for our babies, and we all hope beyond all hope that they'll be healthy regardless of gender. But sometimes it's hard to let go of that want for one over the other! And I think it's something people will never be able to understand unless they go through it. But it REALLY gets me when people with one of each talk down to someone with gender disappointment! Urgh! Sorry about the insensitive ones out there ladies!

Sass, isn't your ultrasound today?! 



Willow87 said:


> man after getting almost all boy guesses on here, ingender and genderdreaming, think we just might stay team green. Although no experts or techs guessed. Only lovemy4 who said she didn't believe the nub was fully visible and didn't guess.
> 
> I don't take the guesses on here fully seriously since I've seen this website be more wrong then right in the gender guesses but it has all dragged me down a bit.
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced that I am having a boy though.

Don't take peoples guesses too heart! There is no way they can possibly know really. We can all guess and assume we see certain parts but it's not for certain that that is what we're seeing. Just wait until you find out or have the little one! Then you'll be certain. :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

^I would say more but ZandT summed it all up perfectly!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im working on getting the front updated. Stalking those who never updated :haha: mostly because i think when ppl come in here it gives them hope when they see all of the :yipee: on the front page lol


----------



## Sass827

Im totally in shock. Its a girl. Not really sure what to do now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Did anyone see the 8 boys and wanting a girl?, I thought it was really interesting and it shows people will go to great lengths to get one particular sex and we are are not bad or unusual to desire 1 particular sex. :grr: some people should get off their high horse!


----------



## Willow87

Thanks ZandT. I think we will stay team green! Doubt I will feel disappointed hearing it's a boy when he is in my arms! btw congrats on your girl!


----------



## cckarting

congrats on your beautiful little girl sass!


----------



## Sass827

Had a good cry and some encouraging words from family and im feeling a little bit better.


----------



## cckarting

:hugs: it's ok sass! i'm sure you'll fall head of heels for your little lady!


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: Sass. Congrats on your wee girl, sorry you didn't hear blue x


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Sass. Praying your heart grows with this little girl. Congrats on another sweet baby but huge :hug: on not getting your boy :hugs:

Willow87- what is you back story hon? How many children and what genders have you been blessed with? Also are you hoping team :pink: or team :blue:? Im really sorry if i missed your intro post, i just want to make sure you are properly added to the front :flower:


----------



## Kitta

I'm 15 weeks tomorrow. There is a place that does early gender scans in the city. I couldn't decide if I wanted to spend the money (it's expensive) but after asking an oracle card thing online it told yes I should, there is no need for quiet reflection. So I've booked my appointment for 9:30am. I'm 99.9 % I'll hear boy but at least I'll know who is causing me to be so sick And hopefully it will push my husband to agree on a name for him so it's easier for me to bond with this little monster <3 I really want a daughter being our final child but I'm almost positive I'm carrying a boy. 21.5 hours until we find out!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kitta-praying you get your girl :dust: thats great that you can find out so soon! I will be checking in on this thread to hear your news :D


----------



## pinkribbon

Willow, team :yellow: worked for me, I am not in the least bit disappointed with my second son. Maybe I would have felt a little down if I'd found out, I'd like to think I'd have never had any negative feelings but I may have.

Sass, :hugs: congratulations on your daughter though, I'm sure she'll have you smitten when she arrives :)


----------



## cckarting

Gl kitta! So I keep having the same dream that when my babes comes out its a beautiful little miss??? I'm so confused by the dream...... I'm not disappointed bout our 3rd boy, I can't wait until he gets here. We've already picked a name and nursery set, so why the dream???


----------



## danni2kids

CC i've only just recently stopped having those dreams where we have a baby girl, or even sometimes i dream of a girl who's 3 and she is my daughter??? I also had an epiphany where i could see her playing with the boys in the lounge( it was more like day dreaming i guess). And TBH i still hold on to this tiny bit of hope that maybe when cubs arrives they will say ITS A GIRL!!!


----------



## cckarting

Lol well at least I know I'm not the only one! It just floors me because whenever I would dream of baby before we never knew the sex. Just me holding baby and I ask what it is, then wake up???


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sorry you didn't get your little blue bundle, Sass. We're all here to support you through this time :hugs:. I hope you can grow to love the girl you're growing.

Sorry I haven't posted since my rant, I was really upset by the girls comment, made me feel like a bad person.

How are you all? Have we any ultrasounds coming up?
xoxox


----------



## 30mummyof1

BeccaxBump said:


> Sorry you didn't get your little blue bundle, Sass. We're all here to support you through this time :hugs:. I hope you can grow to love the girl you're growing.
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted since my rant, I was really upset by the girls comment, made me feel like a bad person.
> 
> How are you all? Have we any ultrasounds coming up?
> xoxox

Don't ever feel bad hun, we know exactly how you feel here and anyone that doesn't understand needs to get off their high horse! :grr:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: Sass. Praying your heart grows with this little girl. Congrats on another sweet baby but huge :hug: on not getting your boy :hugs:

I love the way you put this! So I shall use it again! :blush:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I haven't had anymore dreams since the last one where I was told that I'm used to getting boys but I wasn't going to this time. 

Most of my dreams were boy before that until I started 'asking' before I bed "Please give me a dream of the REAL gender of this baby". I did that twice and both dreams were girl if I recall.

Oh, and excited to hear what team you're on Kitta!


----------



## Guppy051708

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sass. Praying your heart grows with this little girl. Congrats on another sweet baby but huge :hug: on not getting your boy :hugs:
> 
> I love the way you put this! So I shall use it again! :blush:Click to expand...

:smug: Glad to be of service :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope its going well Kitta. Not sure what time zone you're in but anxiously awaiting your news :D


----------



## Kitta

1.5 hours to go! It's currently 8am Friday morning here. I'm really nervous :-/ going to a big mall after the scan though! It has a massive toy store I can take my son into with baby clothes and prams, cots plus toys for all ages!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Glad to have used your services Guppy hahaha.

Is it time yet?!?! Lol. Have you had your scan Kitta?!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Kind of random, I'm really interested in knowing if user Dovey2012 had her last baby! Wish she would come back online.


----------



## Kitta

We are having baby 


Tessa!!

I'm in shock! The ultrasound was amazing. The tech who did it was fantastic and left the reveal to the end. I expected him to tell me it was a boy.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Oh thats wonderful news Kitta, huge congratulations!!! x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Welcome to the pink side Kitta!! Congratulations! Im jealous your little girl has a name already lol.


----------



## rwhite

Congrats on your dream gender Kitta, what a cute name :)


----------



## Kitta

Thanks! I'm still a bit shocked! I couldn't find anything to buy her. May is cold and our stores don't have much warm clothes out yet so we got our son some pjs, a balloon and a toy instead <3


----------



## Guppy051708

Wohoo!!!! Congrats on your baby girl Kitta!!!!!!!

ZandT- i'll have to partake in some stalking endevors :haha: I still havn't gotten the entire way through the list. And im embarrassed to announce the fact that I actually missed some members way back in May :blush: I read every post but sometimes i have the intention of adding new members when i get a free hand, must have forgot :dohh:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats kitta! Shopping seems to be my best therapy so far. Still very surreal though. Look at these little cuties: https://www.amazon.com/Ema-Jane-Baby-Legging-Assortments/dp/B005UUZ1HC/ref=pd_sbs_ba_3


----------



## Kitta

Those are cute! I think I may be comcerned to buy things Incase he is wrong !


----------



## nearlythere38

Congratulations Kitta!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats on team pink, Kitta! I love rocking it up on the pink side :D.
xoxox


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Kitta, it's giving me hope seeing pink after blue in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Kitta

Here's a picture of our baby with nub shot. I posted on IG because I was looking through the photos and found the gender one looked like a boy but bub had its cord between it's legs the whole scan. I'm still unsure though. I see my ob dec 11th hopefully he can check then. (can't believe I'm having such a hard time believing its not a boy) :-/

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh508/beadles86/23f8f147738b97461034e60e5be06ea7_zps4f48343e.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Kitta I have to be honest and that pic makes me very unsure?!


----------



## Kitta

It's a girl nub apparently. At this age a boy would be pointing up, ours is flat and down.
I posted a few pictures on a few sites and that's what the tech's told me anyway.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That makes sense! I didn't do a whole lot of research on nubs as I never got a nub shot myself!

But I know how you feel about being able to believe the baby isn't a boy! We decided to cancel our private ultrasound, so I likely will have no other ultrasound and no further confirmation. And as much as I should know this baby is a girl because I have felt it all along. I'm still terrified she will come out a he haha.


----------



## cckarting

lol i love! i'm sure she will still come out a girl :) i keep having dreams mine comes out as a girl ugh, driving me crazy! I'm going to ask if he still has his "parts" when i have my last u/s in 9 weeks!


----------



## Guppy051708

i am going to be so shocked if i ever get told im having a girl, and i think i will never truly believe its a girl until she arrives :lol:

So, i know this is a little early, especially since i can't even drop an egg :dohh: but we have our boy name solidified. I feel that i need to pick a [boy] name that i LOVE before we even get pregnant, that way i have something to look forward to and i can form some sort of attachment if i get pregnant with a third boy. We are going with Crosby Ezra [pronounced KROZ be]. Crosby means "dwells at the shrine of the cross". We are Jesus believers so i love the meaning plus it's different. I dont think it's even in the top 1000 USA names. :thumbup: Ezra is after my late grandfather. Ive wanted to incorporate it somehow so i think this is good.

...still havn't picked a girl name :haha: (not that theres any hurry, but a boy name was important for me to have something to be happy and bond about)


----------



## cckarting

love the name crosby! very cute and very unique :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I definitely won't fully believe I'm finally having a daughter until she's placed in my arms.. And I CHECK!! :haha: For serious lol. And poor child if I do have a boy, because the stuff I've bought is going nowhere! 

I don't think it's to early to think of names Guppy! I really like Ezra. :flower:

Sure wish I could think of names for this little one. Thank heavens I haven't been completely obsessing over it like I normally would. I think I've been occupying myself with buying things instead. And attempting to think of Christmas gifts for our boys. 

I can't believe I'm 20 weeks now. In the first few weeks I thought this pregnancy was going to last forever having found out so darn early. And now I'm half-way through. WOW! I sure wish I could start feeling her movement sooner rather than later. I'm pretty bummed about it. And aside from being tired and having a growing belly, I don't really feel pregnant. :nope: Looking forward to more growth and soon strong kicks! 

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## pinkribbon

Iloveyou, I was so convinced I was having a boy (I obviously was) I said to OH I'd be checking they hadn't got my baby mixed up if he was a she! :haha:

I feel like I'm just lingering here now my baby is here. Don't have much to add on gender disappointment cause I'm not disappointed with him at all. He is getting so big already! Glad his mammy milk is filling him up!


----------



## nearlythere38

ILoveYouZandT said:


> I can't believe I'm 20 weeks now. In the first few weeks I thought this pregnancy was going to last forever having found out so darn early. And now I'm half-way through. WOW! I sure wish I could start feeling her movement sooner rather than later. I'm pretty bummed about it. And aside from being tired and having a growing belly, I don't really feel pregnant. :nope: Looking forward to more growth and soon strong kicks!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?!

Did you feel your boys move earlier?? I was worrying because I've not felt anything yet but with my other 2 i was feeling movement by now. Heard heartbeat last week so i know all is well. I just expected to feel it earlier with it being my third x


----------



## BeccaxBump

No morning sickness, iloveyou? I'm so jealous!

I'm ready for her to come now, I'm in so much pain and discomfort. I feel sick all the time, and I sleep horrendously. I'm 28 weeks on Wednesday, so I understand she has to cook more in my tummy but I hope the next 10 weeks go really quick!
xoxox


----------



## _jellybean_

So I having a girl, and I'm also having a hard time believing it, even though I have pics, and have seen the girl bits in two scans!


----------



## Sass827

Were you wishing for a girl jelly?
I'm still feeling jealous when I see people with boy babies. And ads with boy babies in them. And toys and clothes for boys. Then I feel guilty. Ugh. When / will this go away?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

pinkribbon said:


> Iloveyou, I was so convinced I was having a boy (I obviously was) I said to OH I'd be checking they hadn't got my baby mixed up if he was a she! :haha:
> 
> I feel like I'm just lingering here now my baby is here. Don't have much to add on gender disappointment cause I'm not disappointed with him at all. He is getting so big already! Glad his mammy milk is filling him up!

I got my girl, but this is the most comfortable area of the forum for me to post in lol. I generally know who posts here and there are SO many people posting in the second trimester forum I feel odd posting there. 



nearlythere38 said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm 20 weeks now. In the first few weeks I thought this pregnancy was going to last forever having found out so darn early. And now I'm half-way through. WOW! I sure wish I could start feeling her movement sooner rather than later. I'm pretty bummed about it. And aside from being tired and having a growing belly, I don't really feel pregnant. :nope: Looking forward to more growth and soon strong kicks!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?!
> 
> Did you feel your boys move earlier?? I was worrying because I've not felt anything yet but with my other 2 i was feeling movement by now. Heard heartbeat last week so i know all is well. I just expected to feel it earlier with it being my third xClick to expand...

I felt my first at about 18 weeks, and my second at 14 weeks first, then definitely by 16 weeks regular movements. I'm 20 weeks now and feeling next to nothing if what I think are movements even are movements. I'm not sure. I have a high anterior placenta so I'm not surprised. I'm just ready to know she's there!! I was looking forward to the kicks because my second wasn't much of a mover and I felt ripped off lol. 


BeccaxBump said:


> No morning sickness, iloveyou? I'm so jealous!
> 
> I'm ready for her to come now, I'm in so much pain and discomfort. I feel sick all the time, and I sleep horrendously. I'm 28 weeks on Wednesday, so I understand she has to cook more in my tummy but I hope the next 10 weeks go really quick!
> xoxox

No morning sickness! I feel lousy here and there, but I only threw up about 5 times, with the boys I threw up more like 5 times a day!! Hahaha. My uterus is starting to feel realllllly heavy. And I'm definitely waddling. My hips are getting very stiff, but I knew that would happen. I agree though! Mines got another 20 weeks to go but I'm so ready to meet her!!! :cloud9:



Sass827 said:


> Were you wishing for a girl jelly?
> I'm still feeling jealous when I see people with boy babies. And ads with boy babies in them. And toys and clothes for boys. Then I feel guilty. Ugh. When / will this go away?

:hugs: I can't really give you an answer. We had planned two, but if our second was a boy then three. And when he turned out to be a boy I fell back on the fact that I could try one more time. So I ran out right after the ultrasound and bought some clothes for him and just tried to think positively about it. Naming him really helped. But I was still jealous of people with their little girls. That didn't go away. Even now! I'm having my own little girl and I hear about people getting pregnant for the first time and having girls and it still irritates me lol!! Just be patient. I think when you see her that will make a huge difference. I don't know how people can look at a sweet newborn baby, that they just delivered and feel much other than pure love and joy. But I know people have varying degrees of gender disappointment. 

I just tried to tell myself I guess it wasn't my time at that point, and who was to say I'd actually have a girl in the future. I was absolutely convinced I would have my third boy. And until she's in my arms, I have 2 boys! Lol.


----------



## _jellybean_

Sass827 said:


> Were you wishing for a girl jelly?
> I'm still feeling jealous when I see people with boy babies. And ads with boy babies in them. And toys and clothes for boys. Then I feel guilty. Ugh. When / will this go away?

It was strange, b/c deep down, I really wanted a girl b/c I want a mother-daughter relationship, and b/c there are no girls in my family, and my mom really wanted one.

That said, I really wanted a brother for my baby boy. To be honest, I wanted both this time, as strange as that may sound. 

I'm so excited though about this pink little bundle. I am still in shock that I'm having a girl though, because honestly, I have been dreaming about a little girl forever. 

THere were almost ten or so years where I didn't know if I would be able to have kids.
I'm not sure when it will become easier for you, hon. I do think it will though in time. Let yourself grieve if you need to, and get it all out here. It's important not to bottle up your emotions. xoxo


----------



## cckarting

Sass i feel the same way when i see girls......When i see my nephew dote on his little sister he's 14 and she's 3 it makes me sad my boys won't have that with a sister. When both my sisters get to go shopping for their girls, and i don't have one to shop for also hurts. I think why do they get to have something i don't! I just can't wait for him to be here and hope that it all goes away and i can concentrate on loving him, and not longing to try again right away for a girl, because that's not fair to him, and i don't even think that i want to try again for another baby.....Hope you get to feeling better sass! :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sass827 said:


> Were you wishing for a girl jelly?
> I'm still feeling jealous when I see people with boy babies. And ads with boy babies in them. And toys and clothes for boys. Then I feel guilty. Ugh. When / will this go away?

I'm sure it will pass eventually hun. Maybe not quickly, but it will. Maybe the day you hold your little girl, you'll just be overjoyed and not care anymore. Sass, you're doing brilliantly darling. Is this the only baby you're having hunny? Stay strong and we're all here for you.
:hug:
xoxox


----------



## Sass827

Thanks so much girls. It's so nice to have a safe place to say how I'm really feeling. It's getting better, it's just like there's this sad place in my heart. 
My step mil said something really nice. She said someone in this family had to have a girl (there hasn't been one in 3 generations) and she's happy it was me because I'm the only one strong enough to protect this baby from my mil. That made me feel a bit better. I'm just scared they are giving me too much credit.


----------



## Sass827

Oh and I think we are going to try for 2 more. Hopefully it works out. DH wants them 3 years apart, but I'm shooting for 2 years apart. Ill be 31 when baby number 1 is born.


----------



## Guppy051708

pink ribbon-totally understandable hon. You got two sweet little love nuggets and love em both. Gives me some hope if i end up having a 3rd boy. <3

ZandT- i can't believe you are 20 weeks already!!! I feel like you just got your :bfp:...I really hope you are around when i finally get a :bfp: and get a gender scan!

nearlythere- do you know where your placenta is? if its anterior that can delay feeling movements.

Becca- Hope the MS goes away soon :hugs: have you tried a low carb, low sugar diet? thats what i had to do with DS1 as it gave me low sugars (NOT GD though, just low sugars) once i met with a dietician and changed my diet (which was healthy to begin with but even fruit sugar would give me lows :wacko:) it was a night and day difference with the MS. 

jellybean-let me know if added you properly to the front page :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Sass- im feeling similar about girls. When i see little girls (even ones that arn't babies), i get super jealous and upset. And then i question my self worth, like im not worthy of a girl or something, iykwim? Im praying sooo badly that this next is a girl because its my last shot :( I know i'll love any baby we have, boy or girl, its not that i couldn't love a boy because i KNOW i would. I really would, but i fear i will have a lot of issue coping with the not having a girl part. ...ugh just wish i could get pregnant already and get this show on the road!


----------



## _jellybean_

Guppy051708 said:


> pink ribbon-totally understandable hon. You got two sweet little love nuggets and love em both. Gives me some hope if i end up having a 3rd boy. <3
> 
> ZandT- i can't believe you are 20 weeks already!!! I feel like you just got your :bfp:...I really hope you are around when i finally get a :bfp: and get a gender scan!
> 
> nearlythere- do you know where your placenta is? if its anterior that can delay feeling movements.
> 
> Becca- Hope the MS goes away soon :hugs: have you tried a low carb, low sugar diet? thats what i had to do with DS1 as it gave me low sugars (NOT GD though, just low sugars) once i met with a dietician and changed my diet (which was healthy to begin with but even fruit sugar would give me lows :wacko:) it was a night and day difference with the MS.
> 
> jellybean-let me know if added you properly to the front page :flower:

I have a pink bump:) Thanks for adding me. I do have a baby boy though. xoxo


----------



## Guppy051708

_jellybean_ said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> pink ribbon-totally understandable hon. You got two sweet little love nuggets and love em both. Gives me some hope if i end up having a 3rd boy. <3
> 
> ZandT- i can't believe you are 20 weeks already!!! I feel like you just got your :bfp:...I really hope you are around when i finally get a :bfp: and get a gender scan!
> 
> nearlythere- do you know where your placenta is? if its anterior that can delay feeling movements.
> 
> Becca- Hope the MS goes away soon :hugs: have you tried a low carb, low sugar diet? thats what i had to do with DS1 as it gave me low sugars (NOT GD though, just low sugars) once i met with a dietician and changed my diet (which was healthy to begin with but even fruit sugar would give me lows :wacko:) it was a night and day difference with the MS.
> 
> jellybean-let me know if added you properly to the front page :flower:
> 
> I have a pink bump:) Thanks for adding me. I do have a baby boy though. xoxoClick to expand...

Which gender were you hoping for this time around?


----------



## praying41more

I need to say this or I am going to explode!!! 

Ok, so in June I got pregnant and was totally excited, I told my closest friend who was totally excited for me but even expressed how jealous she was because she wanted another baby. I laughed it off and said Yeah, it would be totally cool if we were pregnant at the same time. Well guess what?!?! She gets pregnant like the NEXT WEEK!!! I was ok with it and all was good until I lost my baby at the end of July :( but she was still pregnant. I couldnt even talk to her because it hurt so bad. Well she is now like 22 weeks pregnant and I am finally pregnant again but only 10 weeks. She found out 2 weeks ago that she is having a GIRL. UGH!!! I am so completely jealous! I, of course, have no idea what I am having yet but want a girl so bad I cant stand it. I just have a feeling that I will not be able to get past the fact if this baby is a boy and she has this girl, how upset I will be. I was so distant with her when I lost the baby and now that I found out shes having a girl, I cant be happy for her because I keep thinking, she wouldnt have even got pregnant if I hadnt got pregnant first. I have tried to push past it and comment on a status of hers or a pic of the u/s of the baby or something but I will type it and have it ready to go and delete it and move on. I just dont know how to get past it. She is talking about how perfect it is now that she has got everything she has ever wanted with a girl and a boy and how she is buying pink everything and I just cant look at it. I have NEVER been this jealous over anything in my life! I know its wrong but I also know this is the only place I can be totally honest and will not be judged. 

Sorry ladies, I just needed to vent and get your input on this situation. Thanks :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: no judgement here hon. :nope: you found the right place to come with that.

I hope you get your girl! When do you find out?
Also is this your first?


----------



## nearlythere38

I have been wondering if i have an anterior placenta actually because the midwife struggled to find the heartbeat and also i can see and feel a really strong pulsing at the front of my tummy which i have read can be a sign....it may just be an artery but its very strong


----------



## BeccaxBump

Guppy - I haven't no, I tell you what does make me feel really really sick and I use to LOVE it, Pepsi, ugh, I feel so ill with it. I'm 28 weeks today and it's not sjowing any signs of going and I don't think it will until she's born. Also, I have pretty awful SPD now, which hurts even to sit down.

Sass - We'll root for you a boy next time =D. This is the only baby I'm having, i just can't cope with another pregnancy.

Hope the rest of you girls are okay. :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

nearlythere38 said:


> I have been wondering if i have an anterior placenta actually because the midwife struggled to find the heartbeat and also i can see and feel a really strong pulsing at the front of my tummy which i have read can be a sign....it may just be an artery but its very strong

That could def explain things. I had anterior placentas w both of my boys. Finding the heartbeat was always a challenge, in fact w ds2 they looked starting at 9 weeks and then couldnt even find it until 14 weeks and that was only for a second. Couldnt pick it up again until 17 weeks, despite attempts. Granted i have a tilted uterus, so that didnt help, but we could easily find the whooshing noise of the placenta easily, just had trouble w the HB


----------



## BeccaxBump

My OH's nan is really pissing me off! Excuse my french. I said I got Lily a snowsuit of eBay, new but cheap, bargain! She then asked "What colour?". So I replied "Pink Ofc, she's my girl". She then said "Let's hope its a girl then, as they weren't sure on the 20 week scan". 
At this point I was annoyed anyway. I then said "No, she said that babies legs were closed but she can't see any dangly bits, so I'm sure she's a she. I also had a scan at 16 weeks, and she is damn sure it's a girl". She then came back with "Well if it's a boy, he'll be pink and still very loved". I mean wtf?! She is a she!!! And it's as if she thinks if it was a boy, I wouldn't of loved him. Grrrr!


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like grandma isn't understanding modern technology. Just wait til DD comes and you can do a " in yo face grandma!"


----------



## praying41more

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: no judgement here hon. :nope: you found the right place to come with that.
> 
> I hope you get your girl! When do you find out?
> Also is this your first?

No, this is my 3rd. I have 2 boys. I hope to find out mid January. :happydance:


----------



## praying41more

nearlythere38 said:


> I have been wondering if i have an anterior placenta actually because the midwife struggled to find the heartbeat and also i can see and feel a really strong pulsing at the front of my tummy which i have read can be a sign....it may just be an artery but its very strong

I has an anterior placenta with my 2nd boy and I hardly ever felt him kick or move at all but at every u/s he was very active. I also didnt even look pregnant. I remember a week before I had him, I was talking to someone and they asked me if I knew what I was having yet, like I was only like 5 or 6 months along and I was well beyond 9 months. LOL. It was nice because I never had to wear maternity clothes but frustrating because I always got the question, well is he growing well? Is he ok? Like just because I wasnt big as a house, like I was with my first, the baby wasnt healthy. Crazy people. :dohh:


----------



## Blueberri

So, I talked to my DB and we both agreed in summer of 2013 we would be living together and TTC. I hope I can get pregnant easily. :blush:


----------



## nearlythere38

Ladies.....i had a private gender scan......its a GIRL!!!! Cannot express how happy i am


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's great news nearlythere, congrats! can I ask, did you do anything different this time around then ttc?


----------



## nearlythere38

I didn't sway, but we only dtd on day 9 and 10, and i think i ovulated day 13-14....so maybe that was it!! I also do have an anterior placenta hence no movement


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats on your wee girl hun!
xoxox


----------



## _jellybean_

Guppy051708 said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> pink ribbon-totally understandable hon. You got two sweet little love nuggets and love em both. Gives me some hope if i end up having a 3rd boy. <3
> 
> ZandT- i can't believe you are 20 weeks already!!! I feel like you just got your :bfp:...I really hope you are around when i finally get a :bfp: and get a gender scan!
> 
> nearlythere- do you know where your placenta is? if its anterior that can delay feeling movements.
> 
> Becca- Hope the MS goes away soon :hugs: have you tried a low carb, low sugar diet? thats what i had to do with DS1 as it gave me low sugars (NOT GD though, just low sugars) once i met with a dietician and changed my diet (which was healthy to begin with but even fruit sugar would give me lows :wacko:) it was a night and day difference with the MS.
> 
> jellybean-let me know if added you properly to the front page :flower:
> 
> I have a pink bump:) Thanks for adding me. I do have a baby boy though. xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Which gender were you hoping for this time around?Click to expand...

I really wanted a girl, but a part of me also wanted a boy so my son would have a brother. Im over the moon. I've wanted a girl my whole life. This will be my last, but I still want one more boy, lol! All boys in my family though, so he will have a lot of playmates. 

I still feel like I won't believe it until I see her, ha ha!


----------



## 30mummyof1

sounds like the right idea for a girl according to my book :thumbup:


----------



## nearlythere38

here she is 
 



Attached Files:







potty shot.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Wow I'm behind! We had quite the burst there. =) 

I'll be around Guppy, don't you worry! lol. 

Congratulations nearlythere!!!!! That's what I saw when I went for my scan as well, and it was confirmed girl! =) I have an anterior placenta as well and I'm just starting to feel her this week, I'm 20 weeks.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> My OH's nan is really pissing me off! Excuse my french. I said I got Lily a snowsuit of eBay, new but cheap, bargain! She then asked "What colour?". So I replied "Pink Ofc, she's my girl". She then said "Let's hope its a girl then, as they weren't sure on the 20 week scan".
> At this point I was annoyed anyway. I then said "No, she said that babies legs were closed but she can't see any dangly bits, so I'm sure she's a she. I also had a scan at 16 weeks, and she is damn sure it's a girl". She then came back with "Well if it's a boy, he'll be pink and still very loved". I mean wtf?! She is a she!!! And it's as if she thinks if it was a boy, I wouldn't of loved him. Grrrr!

I'm sorry she's being such a cow. =( That's really disappointing! I'm the one making silly comments like that and everyone else is rolling their eyes at me thinking I'm crazy hahaha. I keep saying "Well, if this baby comes out a boy he's wearing pink until I'm all out" lol.


----------



## nearlythere38

thanks ZandT, i did feel that i had a lot of similarities with you so it gave me hope when you said your lo is a girl!

so happy to get a :happydance: against my name lol


----------



## nearlythere38

oops i mean a :yipee:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm seriously thinking of going for a 4D scan, people are making me SO paranoid. Could I post my potty shot for you girls to look at?
:cry:
xoxox


----------



## nearlythere38

Course!!! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Why are they making you unsure Becca? of course you can post although i'm not sure I know what I am looking at sorry :sad1:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Just whenever I mention that I've bought her pink stuff, someone says "I hope it's a girl, not a boy". I'm just getting super paranoid.

Here's my daughters potty shot:

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/daughteredit1.jpg

Thanks ladies!
xoxox


----------



## nearlythere38

It looks girl to me. 3 lines! How sure was the sonographer?x


----------



## BeccaxBump

I think 90%. 
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have to be honest Becca, if that is what the ultrasound tech had showed me at my ultrasound and then said girl I would have been very very skeptical and would immediately book a private gender scan. It could be swollen girl parts. 

Wait and see what others say. 

We had a second private ultrasound booked and we canceled it. I'm considering re-booking for January. I just want to be more sure than I am!

I should add, I'm sure it is a girl! But I would want to double check. As I do personally want to double check my own lol.


----------



## nearlythere38

I think having seen my boys bits in their scan that they were so obviously boys, and their bits stuck out much more. My scan lady said 99.9% and they've never been wrong in 25,000 scans. Have u posted this on ingender for coldwater/lovemy4


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, I think I'll go get a 4D scan around the 8th. I need to be sure.
xoxox


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
I'm hoping someone can help answer my question.
As you can see I'm ttc a little girl after two lovely boys.
Has anyone used the lube called Sylk to help sway for girl?
Thanks!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> Yeah, I think I'll go get a 4D scan around the 8th. I need to be sure.
> xoxox

I'm really sorry to put any doubt in your mind Becca! :hugs: I really am! But like I said I personally want another scan for mine as clear and obvious as it was I still need to see while someone points out her bits. I'm sure you'll get a confirmed girl result, but at least you can then throw that at people haha. :haha:

If it makes you feel better, I was talking to my husband's mom yesterday who was basically insinuating that the baby could still come out a boy. And she was giving me all these silly name suggestions Betty-Jo, Bobby-Jo (her SONS name! Yuk!!!), Tara, Rose, Jackie, Ann, Sorry if those are anyone's names, most of them have negative attachments for me. There were more but I can't remember. The hyphenated Jo names really got me! I said "I want a really girly name!" her reply, "You don't want a really girly name! And don't buy her all pink either". EXCUSE ME?!?!?! I've spent the last 5 years raising boys! I'm not about to put her in my boys hand me downs! I was like "Hell yeah I do, and you should see the closet" lol! Now I can just envision all the things she's going to send in blues and greens. Ugh, pass it on I shall! 

I think it's a good thing she had 3 boys. 



Misscalais said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm hoping someone can help answer my question.
> As you can see I'm ttc a little girl after two lovely boys.
> Has anyone used the lube called Sylk to help sway for girl?
> Thanks!

I wasn't able to find Sylk here. I used RePhresh, or however it's spelt. BUT! I used it on the cycle before I got pregnant and I ovulated late. So a double whammy non-success. 

The only thing I know I did different between my 2nd son and this one being a girl is a large gap between sex and ovulation. With my second it was the day before and after ovulation. With her, I'm pretty sure it was 3-4 days before what I suspected to be ovulation. 

Oh, and of course I was drinking tons of crystal light (aspartame is said to lower ph levels of the body, favoring girl), and vitex the first two weeks of my cycle as I was taking too high a dose and was getting terrible headaches so I had to stop.


----------



## BeccaxBump

No Hun, it's totally fine. My OH has agreed to the 4D scan, so we'll book it tonight. I know I'm carrying a girl, but the doubt makes me feel sick. I'm damn sick of his Nan too, saying about hoping it's a girl and if it isn't it will still be loved, I'd love to tell her to...well y'know. I haven't told my OH that I want this scan for the sex, I've told him a little lie saying that this is the only baby I'll have and I'd love to see her in 4D. Feel awful for lying but y'know. Hope shes still pink. 
:cry:
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

:hugs: Awww Becca! Im sure she will be! Just enjoy seeing her in 4D! Its fun =) Then once its confirmed again, throw it in her face lol.


----------



## Willow87

Becca that totally looks like a girl to me.


----------



## pinkribbon

It looks like a girl to me too, with DS1 (I found out sex with him) you could tell he was a he and he looked nothing like that!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, I've had a few people tell me girl now. Even my auntie, who is a midwife. I know deep down she's a girl, I just feel it. I just get sad and paranoid, silly I know :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

I would feel the same if people were making comments like that at me, the fact a midwife has even said girl is hopefully reassuring though :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> Yeah, I've had a few people tell me girl now. Even my auntie, who is a midwife. *I know deep down she's a girl, I just feel it.* I just get sad and paranoid, silly I know :cry:.
> xoxox

I feel that way for sure. But the paranoia sets in!


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww Becca :hugs: I cant believe your granny would say that. Im sorry. I hope you are still hopeful about things despite other ppls [ignorant] opinions :flow:



praying41more said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: no judgement here hon. :nope: you found the right place to come with that.
> 
> I hope you get your girl! When do you find out?
> Also is this your first?
> 
> No, this is my 3rd. I have 2 boys. I hope to find out mid January. :happydance:Click to expand...

Thats so exciting! Keeps us updated about your scan! Sending :pink: :dust: your way!



Blueberri said:


> So, I talked to my DB and we both agreed in summer of 2013 we would be living together and TTC. I hope I can get pregnant easily. :blush:

Thats exciting! Soon enough! Is this your first?



nearlythere38 said:


> Ladies.....i had a private gender scan......its a GIRL!!!! Cannot express how happy i am

:wohoo: wonderful!!! YAY!!! Congrats on team :pink:!



_jellybean_ said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> pink ribbon-totally understandable hon. You got two sweet little love nuggets and love em both. Gives me some hope if i end up having a 3rd boy. <3
> 
> ZandT- i can't believe you are 20 weeks already!!! I feel like you just got your :bfp:...I really hope you are around when i finally get a :bfp: and get a gender scan!
> 
> nearlythere- do you know where your placenta is? if its anterior that can delay feeling movements.
> 
> Becca- Hope the MS goes away soon :hugs: have you tried a low carb, low sugar diet? thats what i had to do with DS1 as it gave me low sugars (NOT GD though, just low sugars) once i met with a dietician and changed my diet (which was healthy to begin with but even fruit sugar would give me lows :wacko:) it was a night and day difference with the MS.
> 
> jellybean-let me know if added you properly to the front page :flower:
> 
> I have a pink bump:) Thanks for adding me. I do have a baby boy though. xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Which gender were you hoping for this time around?Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted a girl, but a part of me also wanted a boy so my son would have a brother. Im over the moon. I've wanted a girl my whole life. This will be my last, but I still want one more boy, lol! All boys in my family though, so he will have a lot of playmates.
> 
> I still feel like I won't believe it until I see her, ha ha!Click to expand...

haha totally get that! 
okay, so i'll mark you down for wishing for :pink:? Let me know if thats not what you want :thumbup:



ILoveYouZandT said:


> Wow I'm behind! We had quite the burst there. =)
> 
> I'll be around Guppy, don't you worry! lol.
> 
> Congratulations nearlythere!!!!! That's what I saw when I went for my scan as well, and it was confirmed girl! =) I have an anterior placenta as well and I'm just starting to feel her this week, I'm 20 weeks.

:friends: so glad you will be sticking around :D

I had anterior placentas with both of my boys. With Isaiah the first time i felt him was middle of 17 weeks. But then not again until like 22 weeks or something. With Elliot I first felt him at 14 weeks, after 17 weeks it was pretty consistant. The MWs were amazed and said thats pretty rare with an anterior though.

Becca- the pick you posted would have me not exactly sure, but im also an untrained eye. I DEF see 3 lines and i always thought that indicated girl? So could just be swollen parts. thats typical anyways. I think the only thing that would throw me off is how the middle part protrudes. BUT its sooo subtle its hardly noticeable and both of my boys little weaner were SUPER blunt and obvious. So im more inclined to think thats a girl but i could see why you would be a little reserved about that. 

Are you still getting the 4D scan done in a few days?

i would totally feel the same, but from in my unprofessional opinion, i think you've got a girl there :flower:



Misscalais said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm hoping someone can help answer my question.
> As you can see I'm ttc a little girl after two lovely boys.
> Has anyone used the lube called Sylk to help sway for girl?
> Thanks!

Welcome! 
Ive never heard of Sylk before but let me know what you find out about it as im in the same situation. We are TTC #3. Ive got two boys as well. 
Like ZandT ive been using RepHresh though. But havn't for about a week now so im not sure if it will make a difference or not. I am however doing the LE diet, so hopefully that helps. Ive also heard of putting water and lime on a tampon. havn't been adventerous enough to try that yet though :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry for my lack of responses. Ive been checking in but we've been traveling for the holidays so havn't gotten much change to update. 

I will update the OP tonight, if i can :thumbup:

Im on CD27. Still havn't ov.ed :wacko: but i think it *could* be around the corner :dance: I hope so anyways!


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all.

Had my 12 week scan today. All is well :-D Anyone fancy a guess :haha:
Booking a gender scan in a few weks time so i guess time will tell!
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-05 11.36.46.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Guppy051708

If im looking at the right thing, i say :pink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes same for me if I am looking at correct bit then :pink: can't wait to hear for sure!


----------



## Jadey121

Ooo most people are saying girl who i show lol. I dont know what im looking for so i cant wait to find out for sure!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay Jadey :dance: thats a good sign i think!

So ladies, riddle me this....



^those are both OPKs. Taken from the SAME urine sample. 
Today is day 3 of drippy EWCM (CD 28 :wacko:) On day 3 of drippy EWCM i ALWAYS get a +OPK. With the exception of the cycle that i took soy isoflavones, i was never ever able to get a positive on the strip OPK types. I would confirm any questionable line OPKs with the digi. Well in all 4 babies TTC, the line test was at least DARK. It just wasn't 100% positive, and then i would confirm with a digi and of course i chart, so my BBT would confirm 3 days later. BUT ive NEVER had a line OPK that faint before. The sensitivity on the first one is 25iUs. the digi is 22iUs. Call me crazy but 3iUs shouldn't be THAT big of a difference :nope: It should at least be dark.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Jadey121 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today. All is well :-D Anyone fancy a guess :haha:
> Booking a gender scan in a few weks time so i guess time will tell!

I don't see a nub at all, that area is cut off as far as I can see. But by the skull I'd say girl, looks girly like mine! 



Guppy051708 said:


> Yay Jadey :dance: thats a good sign i think!
> 
> So ladies, riddle me this....
> 
> View attachment 527581
> 
> 
> ^those are both OPKs. Taken from the SAME urine sample.
> Today is day 3 of drippy EWCM (CD 28 :wacko:) On day 3 of drippy EWCM i ALWAYS get a +OPK. With the exception of the cycle that i took soy isoflavones, i was never ever able to get a positive on the strip OPK types. I would confirm any questionable line OPKs with the digi. Well in all 4 babies TTC, the line test was at least DARK. It just wasn't 100% positive, and then i would confirm with a digi and of course i chart, so my BBT would confirm 3 days later. BUT ive NEVER had a line OPK that faint before. The sensitivity on the first one is 25iUs. the digi is 22iUs. Call me crazy but 3iUs shouldn't be THAT big of a difference :nope: It should at least be dark.

That's totally bizarre! The cheapo is not even slightly picking anything up. I'd honestly go by the clear blue thought and start your bd'ing!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

So four hours after i got that positive, I got a negative on another line OPK and i got a NEGATIVE on another digi....ugh. what does that mean?! I usually only ever get 12 hours of positives, but 4 is ridiculous!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry I'm no help guppy. I could never figure out those stinking things.


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

well we were both hoping for girl and lo and behold, a mother's instinct never lies. We are having a boy :( Hubby seems good with it. I am struggling a bit. Obviously I love my baby, but it just seems so foreign now. If that makes any sense... Best of luck for the rest of you! Hope your gender wishes come true!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: im sorry you didn't the gender you are hoping for. :hug:


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry ready. DH and I both wanted a boy but it's a girl. Just a roll of the dice I guess?


----------



## BeccaxBump

So sorry, Ready :hugs:.

I'm booking my 4D scan next wednesday - can't wait to say to his Nan "HAHA! She IS a girl". Stupid old woman.

Hope you're all okay.
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## whigfield

Expecting in July next year! Early days but we are both hoping for :pink: Fingers crossed!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

BeccaxBump said:


> So sorry, Ready :hugs:.
> 
> I'm booking my 4D scan next wednesday - can't wait to say to his Nan "HAHA! She IS a girl". Stupid old woman.
> 
> Hope you're all okay.
> xoxox

Hahahaha! It will be grand indeed! Make sure you get a new picture of the parts too lol. 

I'm still debating big time whether or not I should bother getting another one.. I just can't decide! I feel like the money would be so much better put to use for other things we need for her. The $60+ dollars would be some nice clothing and stuff yaa knowwwww. If they hadn't been able to see I would have gone already 100%. But since they did see, and I saw as well.. It's just such a toss up! I know she's a she. I don't expect her to come out a he. But I'm sooo friggin' paranoid. :nope: And what if I waste the money now, and even though I don't expect another ultrasound anytime during the pregnancy.. You never know, and I could get another and get them to check. Ekkkkkk! 



whigfield said:


> Expecting in July next year! Early days but we are both hoping for :pink: Fingers crossed!

Congratulations! I hope you get your little pink bundle!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm doing the 4D for experience, another update on her sex and bonding. This is the only baby we're having so I only get to do this all once.

Do it iloveyou, for it'll be a nice thing to see your princess again!

Whig, hope you get your little girl :pink:.
xoxox


----------



## duckytwins

I was wondering if I could join, please? I am due January 5, but will be having a c section on (or before) December 31. I currently have twin boys (age 7) and we lost a baby girl a year ago (December 20) in the second trimester. I would love to have a girl to complete our family, but DH wants to stay yellow until birth. 

I am having anxiety about having another boy and have been having dreams that we have another boy and I am upset. I wake up crying because I'm upset with myself for being disappointed in a boy. I really would love to just have a healthy baby, but this will likely be my last pregnancy, and I want my baby girl so badly!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

duckytwins said:


> I was wondering if I could join, please? I am due January 5, but will be having a c section on (or before) December 31. I currently have twin boys (age 7) and we lost a baby girl a year ago (December 20) in the second trimester. I would love to have a girl to complete our family, but DH wants to stay yellow until birth.
> 
> I am having anxiety about having another boy and have been having dreams that we have another boy and I am upset. I wake up crying because I'm upset with myself for being disappointed in a boy. I really would love to just have a healthy baby, but this will likely be my last pregnancy, and I want my baby girl so badly!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: That's really sad, I'm so sorry for your loss! If it makes you feel better, when I was pregnant with both my boys I had continual dreams of baby girls. Now that I'm pregnant with my baby girl, my dreams were mostly little boys! Until I actually started saying before bed "Please let me dream of my baby's real gender". Strange I'm sure, but those nights were girl girl girl! 

I really hope you get your little girl!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies. I have 1 DS, he's 17 months and pretty much the best thing ever- not biased at all :haha:. Really hoping for a little pink bundle this time- I'm due on April 11th and team yellow.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck with getting your pink bundle hun!

I have a 4D scan booked for next Friday! We're going to see, as my dear OH says, if she has a toof still :haha:. 
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

A friend brought her two DDs round this morning to meet DS2. OH was so great with their eldest DD (nearly 3) that I felt guilty about never giving him a DD. he would have had a lovely bond I can just tell.


----------



## Jadey121

I have booked a private scan for Weds so we should be able to find out the gender! I shall update once we know. Ive got a feeling baby is another boy sowe shall see!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Jadey121 said:


> I have booked a private scan for Weds so we should be able to find out the gender! I shall update once we know. Ive got a feeling baby is another boy sowe shall see!

All the best for weds, I hope you get your little pink bundle :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

BeccaxBump said:


> Good luck with getting your pink bundle hun!
> 
> I have a 4D scan booked for next Friday! We're going to see, as my dear OH says, if she has a toof still :haha:.
> xoxox

Really hope baby is still pink :), i'm sure that she will be :thumbup:


----------



## _jellybean_

Edited


----------



## duckytwins

We had our third boy this past Tuesday. While I would have loved to have been surprised with a girl, he is absolutely perfect and I'm in love! Some mommies are just boy mommies, I guess, and that's okay with me.


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations on your little boy ducky! I'm a fellow boy mummy!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations Duckytwins :cloud9:


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats DuckyTwins  

Tomorrow is very near eeekkk!! Been having crazy dreams about the gender too! 1st one they said im having a girl and my second dream i knew we was having a girl but we were surrounded by blue lol! Makes sense huh?! I will update tomorrow evening as dcan is 5.30pm uk time x


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome ladies! I will update and address everyone as soon as the kiddies allow. in the meantime...


Spoiler


----------



## duckytwins

I see it! I see it!! :dance: Congrats! H&H 9 months to you, Guppy!


----------



## Jadey121

I see a line too without even zooming and im on my phone! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

*whigfield *- Welcome. FXed you have a :pink: Bump :dust: 
Do you have any other children?

*duckytwins*- of course you can join :friends: Congrats on your :blue: bundle. Im glad you are at peace with it :hugs: What did you name him? I hope you are healing well <3
*
Eleanor ace*- :hi: there! Welcome to the group. Hope you get your girl :hugs:

*Jadey-* I hope you have some lovely news for us on Wednesday :flower:
thats exciting!Ill be checking for your update :D

So, i havn't posted in a while bc DH and i had decided (last week actually) that we were going to stop TTC for the long term and i was going to get the Mirena fitted tomorrow lol. But we wanted to make sure we wern't expecting before going in for that. I am 10DPOs today and tested (AF was due two days ago). I really cannot believe it! We did frequent release and O+12 instead of Shuttles, this cycle, and honestly thought it wasnt going to be + because of the low sperm count from frequent release. Also i stopped taking all of my vitamins as i started learning more and more about gender swaying pink...guess we will find out in about 17 weeks! (that seems so far away!). Im am praying for Team :pink: I love my boys but really hoping this comes to be as this is for sure our last child.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats guppy I really hope this will be a pink bundle for you :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Aww guppy, finally!! Huge congratulations!! Truly hoping for a little girl for you x


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you ladies! It's funny how things work out, isn't it? Im so glad to finally be joining the ranks of the bumps! haha. 7 months later and only 2 cycles, i can't believe its finally here! I also cant believe we were going to be done TTC tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks again Guppy! His name is Christian Jacob

And congrats again to you! I hope you get your pink bundle!


----------



## bigmomma74

Yay!! Congrats Guppy :happydance: Thinking pink for you xx


----------



## Guppy051708

aww how precious ducky :cloud9:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations Guppy!!!!! Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im like freaking out!!! I cannot believe it!!!
I seriously had my mind in No more baby mode, so this is just such a surprise. but im so happy too!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh, and this sounds nutty, but i felt like i was going to throw up last night. i ignored it. but this morning it was so bad i had to have DH move the baby out of bed, I really feel like im going to vomit! im only 3+4 so that is CRAZY!!! i thought 6+3 was early MS with Elliot! :dohh:


----------



## Blueberri

!!!! Congrats guppy! You really deserve it!! Praying its :pink:


----------



## cckarting

congrats guppy! so happy for you.


----------



## nearlythere38

Congratulations!!!! So happy for you xx


----------



## Guppy051708

ZandT- can you please post the link to the ebay think for the gender urine test?...im too lazy to search this long thread :lol: I want to order it now so i have it on time.


----------



## Blueberri

https://www.intelligender.com/gender-myths.html 
It might not be of use to you but it might be worth reading


----------



## Sass827

Congrats guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

Blueberri said:


> https://www.intelligender.com/gender-myths.html
> It might not be of use to you but it might be worth reading


thanks hon!
Ill probably get one of these too. I did them w both of my boys and it was surprisingly accurate .


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Just saw your post! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Boy-or-Gir...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2325d38e4a

And then I did intelligender.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im totally getting one!
I see that it says it works after 6 weeks. Do you recommend waiting longer or will it be legit? ...i like that its money back guarantee!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm late! Congrats Guppy! :pink: vibes for you <3

I go for my 3D scan on Friday, hope she's still a girl 
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

Congrats Guppy! That seemed to happen quickly! H&H pregnancy to you and fx for :pink:


----------



## pinkribbon

Also gendermaker is rubbish, it gave me a really girl result and he's most definitely a boy, I took a photo of it too I can show you the result I got!


----------



## Guppy051708

What happens if you try to take them up on the guarantee? do you have to prove anything to get your money back? Thats what i like about it, the fact if its wrong i didn't waste my money ...dh figured it would be hard to get back though.


almost 7 months and only 2 cycles TTC this one. sure felt like a lot longer though.

becca-have fun at your 3D scan!!


So i did the math and i will be 17-18 weeks over my birthday so we are thinking of getting a private one then or, more likely, schedule the 20 week one for that time. That would be a great surprise! If i can manage to hide the pregnancy until that point, it would be fun to announce my "birthday gift" to the world! I just hope i can hide MS and bump till that point! lol...fat chance, huh?! :haha:


----------



## Sass827

My intellegender was wrong too. Never tried to get my $ back though. I hope it works for you guppy. 
Becca- gL! I think you'll still be pink. 
Afm, I feel like everyone is getting team blue. It's like 2 to 1 on my boards and I'm still so jealous. I can't say it there because I don't want the judgements to start. I just still have some sad lingering in my heart. I am excited for this baby. I already feel so protective of her. I just still wish she were a boy. And I feel guilty about it. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

Back from scan and we are having another squidgy BOY!! 

I knew he was a he being so naughty not showing us his bits lol. Would of liked a girl however im already on love with him &#9829; xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on your boy! Sorry it wasnt the daughter you had hoped for but im glad to hear you are doing so well and loving on the little guy <3


----------



## Guppy051708

well that was weird. BNB totally just ate my post lol

anyways, congrats on your beautiful son Jadey! Im sorry you didn't get the daughter you dreamt of but im happy that you are feeling so positive about it. Enjoy your new little man <3


----------



## Guppy051708

ohp, nm, my post is back :dohh:


----------



## _jellybean_

Guppy051708 said:


> Im totally getting one!
> I see that it says it works after 6 weeks. Do you recommend waiting longer or will it be legit? ...i like that its money back guarantee!

They won't give you your money back.

It was right for me with both of my babies (the girl in my belly, and my son), and I took the test a few times each pregnancy.


Oh, and it's accurate 6 weeks after you miss your period, so 10 weeks pregnant, not 6. xx


----------



## _jellybean_

And..congrats!!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

congrats jadey!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

My Gendermaker was technically right, so I never tried the money back thing lol. 

Congrats to though who recently found out!! 

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Becca! It will be so much fun seeing her again. =) 

I'm still unsure, I don't know why grr. I think I'm honestly just being silly. I'm pretty certain we've decided against another ultrasound. So we'll know for sure when she's here! I had a midwife appointment yesterday with my other midwife and was mentioning how we might be moving further away from the hospital and how I was concerned about getting to the hospital on time. She's now telling me to really consider a home birth!! Which is exciting. Just because with my second it was a 2 hour labor and I had him very shortly after arriving at the hospital since I was already 8cm. So It's not like I can't handle laboring at home ha. 

So we have some things to think about! Just wanted to share my excitement!

How is everyone else doing in general?!?!


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh yeah :dohh: i was talking about Gender Maker for the money back thing, not intelligender. So far with both of my boys intelligender was right though...i need to order the gender maker now :D

thats exciting ZandT!!! I loved my homebirth! It was seriously a million times better than my hospital birth.

Not much here. MS started at like 9DPOs :shock: and my pregnancy induced carpal tunnel started today too (im only 12DPOs for crying out loud! im not sure if BFing is helping all of this along or not :shrug:).


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well ladies, Lily is most definently Lily  She is my little pink bundle of joy! Here's a picture of her from our 3D scan: 

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/1504330054_zps437f6871.jpg

xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: YAYYAY!!!! Congrats on your sweet Lily <3 :cloud9:
Shes so cute already!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks hun! She's adorable <3

How are you feeling?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Well ive had MS since 9DPOs, but otherwise im feeling great! 
We came up with our girl name and now we have to figure out our boy name...i know its early but i just love this part :blush: Officially our girl name is Macy Victoria :flower:

ZandT, sorry if im forgetting :blush: but did you came up with a name?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Yay Becca!!!! I thought she would still be a she!! She's beautiful! 

I really like your little girls name Guppy. =) 

We unfortunately do not have a name yet.. Ughhh. It sucks! I so want her to have a name but I can't decide, and my husband and I haven't talked about it much because I spent a lot of time obsessing over it and decided to lay off. In hopes the perfect name would come to mind. =( Siiiigh.


----------



## pinkribbon

I never got as far as returning it cause I peed on it and didn't really want a peed on test lying about :haha: it gave me the strongest girl result though. I'll post a photo when I'm on the computer as I'm nearly always on my phone.


----------



## bigmomma74

My little man is still a man......he was proudly displaying a fine pair of testicles at our 3d scan today!!
 



Attached Files:







1_6.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeccaxBump

@Guppy: early MS, sounds good! My MS was and still is horrendous and I'm carrying a girl, fingers crossed it means something for you! <3

@iloveyou: Thanks hun! Really nice knowing I'm 100% having a baby girl. I was worried, as you know. Was fab telling his Nan she's all girl! <3 hope you're okay hun.

@pinkribbon: Hope you and your little boys are good! <3

@bigmama: Congrats hun! Happy days. He's beautiful <3

xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

i hope it means something! i had horrible MS with DS2, but this is wicked early. 

does anyone know when you can take the test for the GenderMAKER on ebay?? It says "Find out if you are having a Boy or a Girl as early as 6 week of your fetal development"
does that mean when you are 6 weeks or does that mean 6 weeks after conception, so does that mean 8 weeks?


----------



## pinkribbon

https://i45.tinypic.com/24zdjjq.jpg

sorry this is so late, i've been busy with a nearly 8 week old and a toddler :haha:

here was my gendermaker, as you can see it says girl and he isn't a she!

also sorry if the pic is massive!!! :shrug::nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

^they have a money back thing in case youre interested. 
If it's wrong for me i fully intend on getting it back :blush:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

And here's my gendermaker test again! Very very clearly a girl result lol.

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/559661_10151188689619839_396915194_n.jpg

Fixed it, I messed it up haha.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

pinkribbon said:


> https://i45.tinypic.com/24zdjjq.jpg
> 
> sorry this is so late, i've been busy with a nearly 8 week old and a toddler :haha:
> 
> here was my gendermaker, as you can see it says girl and he isn't a she!
> 
> also sorry if the pic is massive!!! :shrug::nope:

Yours could really go either way for me! It looks like it could be on the very end of the boy or girl color scheme. Unless it was pinkyer in person?


----------



## pinkribbon

ILoveYouZandT said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/24zdjjq.jpg
> 
> sorry this is so late, i've been busy with a nearly 8 week old and a toddler :haha:
> 
> here was my gendermaker, as you can see it says girl and he isn't a she!
> 
> also sorry if the pic is massive!!! :shrug::nope:
> 
> Yours could really go either way for me! It looks like it could be on the very end of the boy or girl color scheme. Unless it was pinkyer in person?Click to expand...

It was definitely pink, i held it against the blue and it didnt match. It looks like the furthest end of the pink result, I'll see if I have a clearer photo somewhere :)


----------



## cckarting

mine was pretty much like yours pinkribbon, but a little on the pinker side........i read some reviews and they sucked lol.


----------



## pinkribbon

I wouldn't recommend them, I'm an example of them not working lol


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I would recommend them as a bit of fun! As long as you're fully aware that it's just for fun. IntelliGender was far more expensive, and is basically the same thing as crystal drano. And the results can be soooo hard to figure out with IntelliGender. As several people alone in here said mine was a boy result, but it was definitely a girl result! 

It was a fun $20 spent lol. And even more fun because it was right for me.


----------



## pinkribbon

I think if someone has gender dreams one way or another taking one could really upset them if it showed the wrong result eg girl and it's a boy or boy and it's a girl. Then again I know I was highly curious and at the time of taking it I was going to find out sex.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I certainly wouldn't have done it and then waited till birth lol. That would have drove me batty!


----------



## Kitta

I have my morphology scan on the third. IM worried our baby has changed gender.still haven't bought much just Incase


----------



## Sass827

That's exciting and nerve racking kitta! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Guppy051708

hope it goes well Kitta!

I am going to do both the intelligender and the gender maker. All in good fun :D
Ive always done the intelligender for fun with my previous pregnancys. ...amazingly it was 100% accurate both times, but obviously im taking these results with a grain of salt :thumbup: I figure no harm in fun :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

As long as you're in the proper mindset I'm sure it'll be just fine.


----------



## pinkribbon

ILoveYouZandT said:


> I certainly wouldn't have done it and then waited till birth lol. That would have drove me batty!

When I took it I planned to find out and then changed my mind.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

pinkribbon said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> I certainly wouldn't have done it and then waited till birth lol. That would have drove me batty!
> 
> When I took it I planned to find out and then changed my mind.Click to expand...

Now knowing she's a girl I something think how amazing the surprise would have been... But I had extremely terrible anxiety up until I found out at 18 weeks, so there is no way I could have made it all the way lol.


----------



## pinkribbon

See for all I did want a girl I was quite relaxed about it I suppose. 

OH mentioned a 3rd baby the other day as I think he wants that girl still but I don't want anymore. I would have to want another family member not just a girl and I'm happy with my family the way it is. Me, OH and the two boys, genuinely :)


----------



## cckarting

dh has also aready talked about another baby with me too. He is all for one more try, but i'm like you pink i'm not sure i guess i'll have to see once he gets here how everything works out....


----------



## Guppy051708

I called my HB MW. I have an early ultrasound at 8 weeks. She is calling to arrange that, but it should be around January 20th-somewhere in there. And then once i have that i have my first prenatal. Should be good. I went with them with DS2 and loved them, so im excited.

RE: having a 3rd. DH and i were in that situation months ago. (we have 2 boys). Ulitmatly you have to decide, would you be happy with being a 4 person family, with only boys and not ever feel bad for not trying for a girl? Or would you be happier trying for a 3rd (and getting a girl) or trying for a 3rd and not getting a girl. We only wanted two children, but for me the mom-daughter relationship outweighed having two, so for us it was worth the risk. I could never live with myself knowing that i didn't at least try. I know i would spend a lifetime of regret and wondering "what if?". And if i end up having a 3rd boy, i know there will be LOTS of heartache and tears, but once i meet him i know im going to love him and i would never regret creating him. So thats the conclusion we came to, to try a final time. With that said, the chances stop here. No more after this one. It has to be done given my medical issues.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm the same Guppy. Either way I knew I wanted to try, and my husband was apprehensive (because of our firsts behavioral issues!) but agreed. I would have always wondered if we had tried again if it would have been our daughter, and if we had had another son then I'm sure there would have been purpose for him here as well and we would have love him just the same. 

I think in the back of my mind I knew and always have known that our last would be a girl. I know that Teagen needed to be here, and had we had a daughter second Teagen would never have been. As I've said before. 

And same here, if this baby had been a boy that would have been it. No ifs ands or buts! I do not want a fourth child!! 

But when it came to my two I just knew we weren't done, even if my husband wasn't quite as sure. Someone else needed to be. It's so personal and no one can make the decision for you!!


----------



## Blueberri

I'm hoping for a little girl when I do get pregnant. I think I'll be a little disappointed if it's a boy, but I'll still love the child regardless.


----------



## pinkribbon

It's just that when I was pregnant we said last baby, happy with 2 no matter the sex etc.... Going to get the snip blah blah...

Now it's "don't throw EVERYTHING out! What if we have a 3rd" (I've been giving away stuff that's too small etc)


----------



## BeccaxBump

You girls are brave wanting more! I'm done after this one. Done and done. I can't risk having a boy next time. 

Good luck with your scan, Guppy!
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

I don't want more - it's OH suddenly deciding we 'might' have a 3rd and we better keep stuff 'just in case' after he was adamant no more!

After 2 pregnancies with placenta previa and one resulting in a csection I don't think I want to go down that road again!


----------



## Sass827

We've always wanted three, and when we found out the first was a girl, I got this weird feeling all the rest will be girls too. And I'm sort of resigned to it. I figure as long as I can keep them pretty close in age (about 2 years apart) , they should be able to be good friends and not too bratty. At least I hope.


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon that would be terrifying! cant blame ya for not having another.


----------



## motherofboys

hi there I'm kayleigh, I have 3 boys, Jimi 6, Zac 5 and Nate 2. I have been ttc number 4 since Nate was a few months old in July 2010. 
dreaming of a baby girl.


----------



## pinkribbon

motherofboys said:


> hi there I'm kayleigh, I have 3 boys, Jimi 6, Zac 5 and Nate 2. I have been ttc number 4 since Nate was a few months old in July 2010.
> dreaming of a baby girl.

I love the name Nathan/Nate. Hope you get your baby girl.


----------



## motherofboys

thanks his Nathaniel but even at 2 insists on Nate lol


----------



## pinkribbon

Ooh I've never heard that before! Unusual :)


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> thanks his Nathaniel but even at 2 insists on Nate lol

I love that name!!!! We had toyed with it being the middle name if we have another boy (Ezra Nathaniel) but still havn't decided.


----------



## motherofboys

that's what I love about it most. in the 3 years since we picked it I have only ever seen about 2others and I use lots of forums and Facebook groups.


----------



## pinkribbon

It's unusual without being too out there or sounding made up, I think you made a good choice! :thumbup:

Have you thought about what you would name a daughter if you have one?


----------



## motherofboys

it's biblical, so it's very old and has fallen out of use. our Zac is zachariah rather than Zachary as its not as commonly heard. and Jimi we just changed the spelling as hubby is a Hendrix fan lol I noticed that I was not hearing that very often anymore either, most are James and Jamie now.
I have had the name Beth since we decided to try for our eldest, who will be 7in a months time. I think we will probably keep it, though I will see when and if we do have a girl how popular it is at the time. I did consider Mary-Beth at one point as DH nan is Mary, but double barrels names seem to be the thing atm and I am so fussy about it lol


----------



## pinkribbon

Beth is my middle name :)


----------



## motherofboys

wow what a coincidence lol I don't know any Beths locally right now and don't see it too often atm so hopefully will get to use it.


----------



## motherofboys

no idea what I would call another boy though lol got middle names for him after the grandads but it's a first name we will struggle with


----------



## Kitta

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats good she didn't see boy bits!
Im just wondering though, was she able to identify the female genitalia? Techs are not supposed to say baby is X sex just in the absence of seeing the other :nope: they have to clearly identify vagina or penis. 
with that said, it's probably a girl, but there are reasons why they have to actually identify one or the other. They arn't supposed to just assume one sex over the other simply bc of a lack of one body part.


----------



## Kitta

.

Different rules of the words the tech is allowed to use for each country. Apparently what I was told was normal.


----------



## pinkribbon

I haven't a clue what I'm looking at in that pic to be honest lol.

Beth is after my Grandma, Elizabeth. I can't say I know any Beths either though :)


----------



## Gemx4

My daughter would really like me to have another girl lol think she feels outnumbered!


----------



## Sass827

We BD every other day for a month and are team pink. Not to get team pink, mind you, but only because we could never figure out when I O'ed


----------



## motherofboys

with my boys I was told they were boys, no doubt about it and was shown very clearly on the scans that they had all the boys a boy should have lol but a friend of mine was told girl due to the apparent absence of any male parts, only to give birth to a boy.
in all honesty if they ever told me 'girl' at a scan I would demand to see for myself and even then would not believe it until I had her in my arms but I guess that's having 3boys lol


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's pretty much what I worry about. The tech sent in the report that baby was a girl. She did show us and it was quite clear.. But then everyone was like "did you see the three lines?!", umm, no. As I've said before I was busy looking for a penis!! It was a very clear legs spread wide open/bum shot. We watched for a good 5 minutes, I'm sure if there had been a penis it would have come into the frame as some point? Lol. And there very well could have been three lines, I just wasn't paying attention. I should have asked for a potty shot though. 

Ah well. I'm pretty darn sure she's a girl though. Everything tells me girl, I feel she's a girl.


----------



## xtlcx

I can't remember if I've ever posted on this thread but I've read through it and its helped me realise what I've been feeling isn't anything to be ashamed of.

Bit background, I've got 2 boys already and suffered with a bit GD with my 2nd. I got the usual ah shame, bet you wished he was a girl jibes.
I was slightly disappointed but he was an amazing baby and we really bonded.

Fast forward 9yrs Im now married and 20wks pregnant with a different partner who hasn't got any children and will be happy with either.

We were going to stay team yellow but at the scan yesterday we got a lil bit excited and decided to find out.

Sonographers words were 'its all smooth so I would say GIRL '. 

We are absolutely over the moon but have booked a gender scan to confirm.

Im trying not to get my hopes up just in case she was wrong. Has anyone ever been told wrong?


----------



## motherofboys

I only personally know 1person ever told wrong. have to say it's a rather sweet story in which it was actually good news! she had a little girl, tried for years for a 2nd baby, all but have you, found herself pregnant and said she knew she wouldn't have another so would be nice to have one of each. was told she was having a girl and was just happy she was healthy. when the baby was born she was a he! so she got her little boy to complete her family. 
I think I would do what you have said and book another scan to double check.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

xtlcx said:


> I can't remember if I've ever posted on this thread but I've read through it and its helped me realise what I've been feeling isn't anything to be ashamed of.
> 
> Bit background, I've got 2 boys already and suffered with a bit GD with my 2nd. I got the usual ah shame, bet you wished he was a girl jibes.
> I was slightly disappointed but he was an amazing baby and we really bonded.
> 
> Fast forward 9yrs Im now married and 20wks pregnant with a different partner who hasn't got any children and will be happy with either.
> 
> We were going to stay team yellow but at the scan yesterday we got a lil bit excited and decided to find out.
> 
> Sonographers words were 'its all smooth so I would say GIRL '.
> 
> We are absolutely over the moon but have booked a gender scan to confirm.
> 
> Im trying not to get my hopes up just in case she was wrong. Has anyone ever been told wrong?

Welcome!! And congratulations on hearing girl! 

I'm in the same boat, 2 boys and have been told girl! I was shown as well but didn't necessarily see the girl parts. Even though the tech included it in the report.

I have booked a confirmation scan though and will be going tomorrow afternoon at 12:45!! I am SO bloody nervous!! I couldn't sleep last night. 

I just want to be 100% confident when I say this is a little girl. =)

I bet you'll be told girl again! :hugs:


----------



## praying41more

Ok ladies, so I have 2 weeks today to go until we have our gender reveal scan. I am so impatient that I went ahead and tried the baking soda test. My questions is, how many of you that definitely know the gender, know the test was right? Mine said it was a girl, which I was afraid of because I dont want to be disappointed if it is not but I couldnt stand it and had to try it. Now I want to know how accurate it is. I want a girl so bad and so does EVERYONE in my family.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Our baby girl!!!! 
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/543910_10151349215779839_1865826845_n.jpg

(I love how clearly you can see her little umbilical cord attached to her tummy in the picture in person, kinda blurry in this!)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I did the baking soda test with this baby and got a "boy result". I think that was the only gender determination thing I tried that gave me a boy result to be honest. As you can see above, we're having a girl lol.


----------



## praying41more

ILoveYouZandT said:


> I did the baking soda test with this baby and got a "boy result". I think that was the only gender determination thing I tried that gave me a boy result to be honest. As you can see above, we're having a girl lol.

Thats an awesome pic. Congrats on your little angel!! Can I ask, what has been her heart rate? Like BPM? Just wondering. I dont know anyone that has had a girl and remembers. Im just curious because with my boys they were always around 130-140 but not any higher but with this one its alway 150-160 even 168 once. I know its another old wives tale but Id just like to compare since Im so impatient LOL.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Haha thank you! I love how she's holding her legs up but because she was we weren't able to see her face really lol.

Actually they told me her heart rate at the appointment today and she was at 148bpm! That is the first time, other than my 6 week emergency ultrasound (was 120's I think?) that her heart rate was below 150! 

My second son varied from the 130's-150's a couple times I think. Somewhere in this thread I actually typed out all his heart rates! I tried to find it but I couldn't.


----------



## motherofboys

congratulations


----------



## Sass827

Praying- mine is always between 150-165. It's a girl.


----------



## motherofboys

my youngest had a faster heart beat. always over 160. he is a boy.


----------



## bump_wanted

Hi :) we are only jus pregnant i have one boy whos almost 3 an angel who we lost last year and now expecting

While all i want is for this bean to stick and be healthy i cant help but sway towards wanting a girl.. This will be my last baby for sure so id like one of each xxx


----------



## Sass827

Cousins just had 4th baby today. Previous 3 were all boys. The waiting is over- they had the little girl they were wishing for so happy for them!


----------



## cckarting

congrats to your cousin sass!


----------



## MileyMamma

Hello ladies just checking in! See your pregnant guppy congratulations! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you Miley <3

Welcome ladies! I promise I will update the front as soon as my computer gets home (dh has it at work and it would be hard to update on my phone)

I haven't been around much bc I've been battling HORRIBLE ms. It's so bad I got diagnosed with Hypermesis Garvidarm (sp?) so I have been spending my days on the couch seni sleeping or over the toilet :blush: 
I am 8+2 today (or so I believe) and tomorrow afternoon I get my first ultrasound :dance: I'm excited!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Will update the front soon


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

So exciting Guppy! Let us know whats found tomorrow!! I'm sorry you're feeling so cruddy. =(


----------



## cckarting

Gl guppy! Can't wait to see your scan pic


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck Guppy! 
xoxox


----------



## bigmomma74

Checking in for Guppy scan news....:coffee:


----------



## BeccaxBump

bigmomma74 said:


> Checking in for Guppy scan news....:coffee:

Me too! Update us!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls! :wave: Here is my little 'honeybee'. 
Baby measured fairly close to what i had thought. I am due September 1st :) 
DS1 b-day is Sept 4th, so that could get interesting! (DS1 was born at 41+5 and DS2 was born at 38+3 so it's a total tossup for this one!)

I got my "20 week" scan set up for 18 weeks with the same tech. she was just lovely and gave us tons of pictures. She said she would even do a 3D/4D for us! Im so excited! I hope we can find out! My next scan will be April 2nd at 10am...hope the next 10 weeks go by quickly :lol:

HB = 174bpm 
measuring 8+2


----------



## motherofboys

wow that's a high heart beat. not that I hold a huge amount of faith in the old speed of heart beat = sex of baby as my third boy had a 'girl' heart beat, but just thought it was worth a mention lol
also I had a late baby, then an early baby and number 3 decide to just be 3days late so that he could fit in the middle, and had spent the rest of his almost 3years doing everything in between the ages his brothers did lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha I wish the heartbeat meant something but DS1 had a HB of 178 at 7 weeks and DS2 had a HB of 192 at 9 weeks. ... But it is fun to speculate!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats guppy!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Just one then?! Lol! VERY cute!!! Since having my second on my 24th birthday I think it's cool to share a birthday with my little guy.. But I don't think kids find it quite as amusing lol!! I hope you are a week or so off either way hehe.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Awww! Little bean! So cute <3. Now we must wish for pink for you Guppy!
xoxox


----------



## Jadey121

Ok im back with a dilema!!!

gender scan at 14.5 weeks said boy. Ive just had my 20 week scan and they said girl! Who do i believe? A pic from today im sure you can see between the legs... the lafy today said she couldnt be 100% as hospital policy say that but her guess was girl. :-\ 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/2013-01-23113523-1_zps28c924a2.jpg


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Oh what a nightmare! Did you want a boy or a girl?

I'm going to say it does look a lot like a girl to me.


----------



## Jadey121

well it would of been nice having a girl but when we was told boy i was happy to have another little man! I already have two boys! I just dont know what to think now.


----------



## Sass827

Oh geez. I'm no good at guessing. Did you get any other pictures? With our DD, we got many clear vagina pictures.


----------



## Guppy051708

i cant rreally tell w that picture, but i would be more inclined to believe the 20 week scan bc 14.5 weeks is super super early, like on the brink of when, if its a girl, the penis looking structure is rescending, so theres a chance the vagina could still have a penis look to it, thus you get told it's a boy, when it may not be. But at 20 weeks this should not happen, and is def a safer time to say what the sex is so i would trust 20 weeks over 14, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jadey121

Im going to go for a rescan to be sure because even today she said not 100% on girl. Not that a willy can disapear!


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha, well thats a good thing.

i wasn't saying a willy can disappear :nope:. Im saying that at a very young (like right after conception) the private parts look like female, in both male and female, but then around 6-8 weeks the private parts extend out and look like a penis in both male and female. This is why after 12 weeks you can do the nub theory. At that point, the female genitalia is starting to go back to it's original labiel looking state. In the male the penis looking structure becomes even more defined to be a penis. If it's a boy obviously that isn't disappearing lol but if it's a girl and it hasnt gone back to the labiel looking state completely yet, it can be mistaken for a boy if it's before it is totally rescinded. I hope im making sense here. So what im saying is, no a true penis would not disapear, but if you were looking at a female, but too early, it can look like a penis when it isn't. So if you have a boy thats fab!!! But you found out so early the first time around theres always that chance for misinterpretation. 

This has pictures to explain.
https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

Either way, im glad you can get confirmation! That will help a lot, i am sure. Whichever sex your baby is, i hope it's the one you want :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

do you have any other shots? I have two boys so i know willy when i see one :haha:


----------



## Jadey121

Oh i wasnt saying that in a bad way towards you lol! I meant the lady at the early scan said 100% boy thats why i said to her on the phone 'how could a willy vanish' lol. She just said come back for a rescan. It does make sense that both male and females look the same at a certain point and maybe i did go too early... Soon find out im happy either way now but ive gone and bought boys clothes eekk so i want to confirm to see if i need to take them back lol. xx


----------



## Jadey121

No i dont have any other shots :-( I asked for a potty shot at the early scan bit she said she didnt save it so didnt give me one which i was miffed at really! I had a gender scan with my 2ndson at 16 weeks and i agree you cannot mistake a willy lol x


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :( you poor thing. Thats horrible wht you have to go through to find out the sex, especially when you've dealt with GD :hugs: I cant imagine how hard it is for you to be tossed around this and dealing with GD. i hope this next scan is as clear as day, no questions asked :hug:


----------



## cckarting

beautiful scan guppy! GL finding out the gender jadey, there was another lady on a forum where they told her boy at 16 weeks thru private scan, and at the anomoly they told her it was a girl!


----------



## Jadey121

Scan is bookes for this Sat. I just want to know for sure which one it is lol. Ill be 20 weeks then so hopefully it will be clear!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope baby cooperates! Drink lots of ice cold OJ or even soda before you go :D Im so excited for you!


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy your LO is due on DS1's bday!


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha! go figure! my LO is also due 3 days before my first sons birthday! I really hope they dont share b-days! lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

and 2 days before my ds1's birthday! Must be a popular time of the year :haha:


----------



## Jadey121

Update! Heres the potty shot!!!! All boy! Finally my mind is at rest lol. Could you imagine if i only had that 20 week scan and no early gender scan! I would of just taken the girl guess and bought all pink for the baby to come out with a winky :-o haha! 
Anyway we now have confirmation so im happy!


----------



## Jadey121

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/IMG_20130126_161434_zpsee4953fd.jpg


would help if i added


----------



## motherofboys

glad you have a definite answer


----------



## cckarting

so crazy, glad you got your answers jadey!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks god you have a fer sure answer now!!! That is def all pee pee :haha:


----------



## Baby321

Hiya Guppy, Big congrats to you darling, just been stalking on here and realized you finally managed to get pregnant. Thankyou for supporting me whilst I was pregnant, miss those days. Hope you get your baby girl. Guppy you deserve it, you have supported many ladies on this forum. Wish you the best of luck xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww. you are too sweet hon <3 That means a lot to me :friends:

Finally got my computer back. Off to update you amazing ladies <3


----------



## Guppy051708

praying41more said:


> Ok ladies, so I have 2 weeks today to go until we have our gender reveal scan. I am so impatient that I went ahead and tried the baking soda test. My questions is, how many of you that definitely know the gender, know the test was right? Mine said it was a girl, which I was afraid of because I dont want to be disappointed if it is not but I couldnt stand it and had to try it. Now I want to know how accurate it is. I want a girl so bad and so does EVERYONE in my family.

Hi hon :wave: how did your scan go?


----------



## Guppy051708

All updated ladies :)


----------



## Guppy051708

How is everyone doing?
This thread has been quiet lately. 

10 weeks tomorrow..."only" 8 more weeks till the gender scan :yipee:


----------



## cckarting

doing great, dr appt tues, and then on the 18th have our last u/s!


----------



## Guppy051708

thats exciting! 

10+1 today. Took Intelligender test...

...looks like im going to have to email customer support and see what they think :dohh:

What do you all think?

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0067_zpsda42a57f.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0059_zps20a5ae1d.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0063_zpsc30f63e4.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0064_zpsc5dc72c5.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Doing well here as well! Getting uncomfortable, and definitely waddle like a penguin. My hips are giving me SO much trouble. A tad bit worried she's going to be a stubborn little bug and go breech on me. Even though I'm only 30 weeks and she has tons of time to get 'locked and loaded' so to speak lol! Just an oddddddd feeling. I would hate to have another c-section because of that. Have an appointment on Thursday and going to talk about it and have them keep an eye on her positioning for sure. 

Guppy that looks like a girl result to me. That's how mine was. It's confusing because when the sediment starts to fall, because it has a greeny color, it starts to affect the fluids color. And that's what happened with mine!! But in all reality it was an obvious girl result. 

Customer service was quick and got to me right away. :happydance:


----------



## pinkribbon

I think that looks like a girl result but those things confuse me :haha:


----------



## rwhite

Looks like a girl result to me, too, Guppy :) Fingers crossed


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope you girls are right! DH thinks its a girl result too :D

I posted on Intelligender's FB page, they havn't gotten back to me yet, but i sure hope they do. 

ZandT, i hope baby gets into position soon so you can have your mind set at ease. :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

Hello :hi: We have two daughters, 2y9m and 12m. We are currently TTC#3, and hoping for a boy. 

OH has always wanted a boy to take fishing and play footie with and carry on the family name (blah blah). 

I just want a brother for my girls; he may be younger but I love the thought of a brother helping them out when they need him. Also I'd love to be able to raise both genders; I always pictured myself with one of each. 

I will be happy with a third daughter, because I can imagine the trouble they'll get into, and being close in age (hopefully) they will have a good bond, but this is literally our last chance to ever have a boy - fingers crossed :)

We won't be gender swaying; I mentoned the Shettles method to OH and he ws like "that's cr*p" LOL. He's more the type to TTC but only DTD when he actually wants to, and not specifically to make a baby, so I have to respect that. Also I don't think we'll be finding out the gender before the birth, unless OH has an overwhelming need to ask; we didn't find out with #1 and we did with #2, but the overall experience of NOT knowing was nicer.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Lara!
I hope you get your little boy this time <3
How far apart are your LOs? Sounds similar in age to mine. DS1 is 28M and DS2 is 11M. ...fun times! 

I did the baking soda urine test today. That was interesting. It yielded a :blue: result. but the fizz wasn't much, especially in comparison to the chicks on youtube lol. So it was kind of inconclusive, but since it did fizz a little i went with boy....so i am 1 for :pink: and 1 for :blue: lol


----------



## motherofboys

Perhaps there was one hiding and you have got one of each lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: Hahaha, could be possible, did you read the thread in this section about the mama who had her 5th boy, and then at delivery she pushed out a 3lb baby girl! Seriously! They had NO clue she had twins!


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I saw that, that was such an amazing story and especially to think that with today's technology they could miss a baby.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's crazy!, what is the thread called? would love to have a read :)


----------



## Guppy051708

It is very amazing that modern technology missed that. 
Her baby girl was truly a miracle! Im so happy for her.

mummy, i'll try to find it :)


----------



## Guppy051708

hm...im having trouble finding it...


----------



## henrysmumkaz

well i had twins without knowing i was carrying them but i didn't have any ultrasounds til the last minute. sounds a bit far fetched to just pop another baby out if you've been having scans lol. maybe the thread got deleted because it was porkie pies? seen so many fakes in the multiples section. 

guppy i'm so excited to find out what you're having. these next few weeks better go quickly!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Found the thread! :D 
It was our own GD Mama, Dovey2012. Read the thread but check out post #26 for the link to her story. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...787-37week-2day-ultrasouns-skull-guess-3.html

Im stalking some GD moms to see if they had their LOs or found out what they had :blush: I want to keep this thread updated for other mamas here. Gives hope i think. I try to wait for each individual to make their own announcement, but eventually the thread needs updated, so if they havn't popped in for a while, then i'll just update Hope no one minds <3

So far, congrats to:

BUGaBOO on the arrival of your baby :pink:

elle1981 on the debut of your baby :blue:

Dovey2012 on the arrival of her baby :blue: and her SURPRISE! baby :pink:

...still searching for updates :coffee:


----------



## Guppy051708

okay, everything has been updated now, as far as i can tell. 
For those that actively use this thread, i did not update. Figure you would want a chance to announce things :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

to date this is our :hugs: to :yipee: ratio (based on the info i could find).

17 :hugs: to 21 :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

the kool-aid urine test = :pink: :D


----------



## motherofboys

I think I might be about to lose my mind, if I haven't already. I'm 11dpo, but have a very short lp so even making it this far is good and would technically make me late already. I've tested a few times yesterday and today and am so so sure I can see something but not enough to say it's pink, but it's on every test and still there when dried, except in having trouble taking a pic of it that you can see it in, which leads me to believe I'm imagining it. Surely all my tests can't have evaps on them with in the time limit. Not when I have had obvious bfns from the same batch of tests.


----------



## Lara310809

Guppy, I have 20 months between them :)

motherofboys, did you try a digital? Sounds like a BFP to me though, they can't ALL be evaps...


----------



## motherofboys

No I haven't. I only have the ics, I'm sitting here now thinking about offering something like a first response or a digital. Doing so will either give me a bfp or bring af running to laugh at me. I'm pretty darn certain that it is darker today as well, but I'm not sure if I'm just telling myself that and getting my hopes up.


----------



## Guppy051708

sounds like this could be it for ya hon! :FXed!
I usually only have a 10 day LP (sometimes 9), so i know what you mean about being late. Being late is always a good sign :dance: I used FRERs at 10DPOs and got positive 3 out of 4 pregnancys. With that said DS1 does everything in his own time, always has, so even though my LP is only 10 days, he decided to wait until 14DPOs to even just give me a super faint positive :dohh:.


----------



## bigmomma74

The link won't work for me :cry: I want to see!!!!


----------



## motherofboys

Well that's it, I've just ordered a 2 pack of clear blue digital and a 2 pack of first responses just to be sure. They should be here Thursday which is a good thing as I'm fast depleting my supply of ics. Lol
I've had early bfps with my others, but I had a 'normal' lp then.


----------



## 30mummyof1

link won't work for me either :sad1: don't think ingender website is working at all in fact? :cry:

wow, exciting stuff motherofboys, can't wait for an update :)


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah, it does look like in-gender got taken down.
well the story was interesting none the less!

Not sure if in-gender being down is permanent or not, but i can honestly say the gender swaying "advice" on there was horrible! Ladies trying to sway, stay away from that site and go to the gender dreaming site instead!


----------



## Guppy051708

can't wait to hear your update mother!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I shall check gender dreaming when I get a chance, thanks guppy :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

:thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Was the Ramzi Theory accurate for you guys?
According to that, baby is :pink:. Apparently it's over 97% accurate. https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451


----------



## cckarting

ramzi theory was wrong for me, it said girl......pretty much everything said this one was was a girl. Going for our last u/s March 5th!


----------



## motherofboys

Omg I am trying SO hard not to hope right now. I couldn't help myself, I had to take another test before bed. Even with just a 1 hour hold. There is a very obvious to my eyes, even with out my glasses on, 2nd line. I don't have to squint or tilt it or hold it to the light or anything. It's looking quite thick to me, came up quickly and I swear I see pink but don't trust myself. This may be the most confusing sentence I've ever written but I'm convinced that it will be wrong and an evap, purely because I'm beginning to think that I have a chance of a bfp.


----------



## Guppy051708

:wohoo: Picture time!!!!!!! EKK! im so excited for you!


----------



## motherofboys

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/9f748723-orig_zpsda6b96f6.jpg

It's not a good picture I was trying to take it in secret from DH lmao


----------



## motherofboys

I've been having trouble capturing them but I think I can see it in this pic hopefully tomorrow is clear and not a bfn lmao


----------



## motherofboys

It's ok if you don't see it, in still arguing with myself over its existence lol now thinking that pic makes it look like 2 thin lines where it should be one thick line but it doesn't look like that in real life. I'm so confused lol it's take 2 and a half years I need to know lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I see what you're talking about. Thats how my IC started out the day before i got a faint (faint!) positive. I bet with FMU you will get a pretty pink line :winkwink:


----------



## motherofboys

It's clearer in real life. I really don't think, even when I've falsely got my hopes up that I've had anything like that, on all tests. Usually I would keep changing light and room and background till I could find something by which point I knew it could be an evap lol
would be amazing as it is my eldest sons 7th birthday today and I would be due just a week after my middle son 6th birthday. 
Needless to say I will be reading first thing tomorrow morning and sharing a pic. I just hope there is something on it or I may have to go get my eyes checked lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: im hopeful for you :D


----------



## cckarting

i see the line! i would be dying and out buying a frer right now, fx it's your bfp!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

There was a sudden burst in here! Motherofboys, I see a couple somethings but I'm not sure on the placement. It's probably just a bad picture! 

Guppy, what is this kool-aid test you speak of? The "baking soda test" was the only test that didn't work out for me. But I have a theory behind it! Baking soda fizzles when you had an acid to it. If you add acidic urine it would fizzle more than adding alkaline urine. My urine has been acidic since the beginning, and acidic environments generally favor girl conceptions and babies (obviously not always). And alkaline favors boy. So I call BS on the baking soda test!! Also, your diet would simply affect it lol.

And the Ramzi method was correct for me.


----------



## Lara310809

Motherofboys when I had a very faint BFP with my second baby, I couldn't get it on camera, but it was definitely there.


----------



## motherofboys

Ok so this is last night's test again at the top, in the middle is first morning urine from today, and because I don't trust the way some of these tests have little scratch type marks on them I think they could hold on to dye(although it's never happened to me before) I took another an hour later which is at the bottom. 
Every time I close my eyes I see pink lines lmao. DH has gone to work now so fingers crossed if I can hold it and test later I will get a good clear pic instead of buying in the bathroom lol

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/345c4fd5-orig_zps8f49d4ec.jpg


----------



## motherofboys

I lasted 2 hours then decided to take a pic in better lighting so figured I may as well test again. So here are my tests
last night
Fmu
Smu(1 hour hold)
Just now (2 hour hold)


https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/0d8c48cd-orig_zps9a65d73d.jpg


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I think congratulations are in order motherofboys! Those lines are totally clear!! Congratulations!


----------



## motherofboys

I've been caught out by evaps and my own over excitement in the past and I'm so reluctant to believe it lol I was starting to think it would never happen but they can't all be evaps, especially seeing as I can capture them in the pics now and I'm pretty certain they are pink. I'll believe it tomorrow when I've done a first response.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

They're definitely pink. I didn't need to zoom in to see the colour but I did anyway, theres no question about it! And you're right, they can't all be evaps!


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh i saw the pink line right away! especially with the FMU one. CONGRATS!!!!!! YAY! :wohoo: can i add you to the expecting category now?! :yipee:


----------



## motherofboys

Omg I'm getting so excited by each person saying they can see it. I'm still so nervous, I don't even know if I should tell DH yet our wait till I've done the other test. But yeah I guess you can add me to the list, I mean they certainly look positive lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:happydance:

Your eggo is preggo-congrats! :haha:

&I dont know how you girls dont scream the results to yoru DH. My DH is always next to me when i dip the stick into the cup :blush:


----------



## motherofboys

I'm grinning like a loon at that lol


----------



## Guppy051708

<3


----------



## Blueberri

Congrats motherofboys!!!! <3 :yipee:


----------



## cckarting

i see the line too! congrats! can't wait to see one of your tests tomorrow!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you. I can't believe it (or stop testing) lol


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations! :happydance: 

I definitely see them too.


----------



## bigmomma74

Stalking for todays tests!! :coffee:


----------



## motherofboys

No denying these!!!

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/ea79b0d2-orig_zpsfbdd8b7b.jpg


----------



## henrysmumkaz

yaaaaaaay!! congratulations again!! gotta love seeing that word on the test x


----------



## nearlythere38

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

that is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## bigmomma74

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations Motherofboys! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

red cabbage test today = :pink:


----------



## motherofboys

I'll have to join in your tests guppy, when can you start doing them?


----------



## Guppy051708

it depends which ones you are doing, but typically, i think about 10 weeks or later.
Ramzi theory can only be done from 6-8 weeks tho.


----------



## motherofboys

Ok cool


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congrats motherofboys! :D.
Is anyone good with the Ramzi method? And fancy having a guess at my scan from 7ish weeks, pretty please?? :flower:. This was an abdominal scan.
https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/630_10151268132081281_484710094_n.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

Eleanor ace said:


> Congrats motherofboys! :D.
> Is anyone good with the Ramzi method? And fancy having a guess at my scan from 7ish weeks, pretty please?? :flower:. This was an abdominal scan.
> https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/630_10151268132081281_484710094_n.jpg

im pretty decent with it, but you have to know if the image was flipped on the screen. (some machines automatically mirror any image, some dont. only the tech would know.) In an abdominal its always flipped, but it could be flipped up and down too. so its hard to guess. Did the tech say where the placenta was? how many weeks are you now?


----------



## Eleanor ace

Oh hmm I don't know whether it was flipped :/. My placenta is at the front and quite high but I don't know if its more to one side or not. Darn :haha:. I'm 31 weeks now :)


----------



## Guppy051708

oh that stinks, most ppl dont about the machine though.With that said this theory can only be applied to u/s taken between 6-8 weeks. AFter that the placenta has moved too much. ...although it looks like you wern't very far along when this image was taken.


----------



## cckarting

Congrats motherofboys!! SO excited for yoU!


----------



## MileyMamma

I had my baby girl on Monday. 4th of feb, finally got my beautiful 2 daughters :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Guppy051708

so beautiful Miley <3 <3 congratulations!


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations!!! xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

What a gorgeous photo! Huge congratulations MileyMamma, so pleased you got the second daughter that you wanted. Enjoy x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats!


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Blueberri

Congrats!


----------



## pinkribbon

Congrats miley! Beautiful <3


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats xx


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations!

I've not been in this section of the forum for a while but just wanted to let you guys know that I'm not ttc anymore as I'm almost 10 weeks pregnant with my 2nd! Won't find out the gender until 20 weeks so late April sort of time but still hoping for a baby boy this time! I think Tanwen wants a little brother too! Should get my booking appointment and scan date soon as I've been waiting a fortnight already!:dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hope its OK to post this in this thread- didn't want to start another.
Last night I dreamt I was in labour- 3 separate dreams lasting all night- I feel exhausted :haha:. Each labour was different but each time it was a girl- oh man I was over the moon. At the start of my pregnancy I thought LO was a girl but for the majority I've been convinced its a boy. Now I can't get it out of my head that LO is a girl, stupid brain!


----------



## motherofboys

I wonder if they will be right, isn't it unfair when your brain does that to you though?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations MileyMama!! 

I've posted it before but when I was pregnant with my boys I had dreams about girls. From the very beginning of this pregnancy, including the dream that lead me to wake up and test despite having NO idea I could be pregnant (had convinced myself I wasn't ovulating! Was gonna see my doc to pick up clomid!), I had dreams about boys. 

That first dream that I was pregnant and my husband and I were searching for a digital test I had bought he was carrying a bald little boy. Which I found rather odd because neither of my boys were bald?! And I had another of a little baby, who looked like my babies but was not aware of the gender. But mostly it was boy dreams.

Then I started saying before I fell asleep, "please let me dream of the real gender". And from there I dreamt girl. So odd! And one of those dreams was there dream where a doctor had told me that although I was used to getting boy babies, I wasn't going to this time. :) 

Dreams can be SOOOO tricky and troubling to the mind. Sometimes that can mean something, sometimes they mean nothing at all.


----------



## nearlythere38

I dreamed both ways with this one. I even had one really vivid realistic dream that i had a 4D scan and showed a beautiful girls face, long eyelashes etc....and they said ooo looks like a girl, then they went for the potty shot and there were huge testicles penis lol. My actual scan said 99.9% girl, but when she comes out i will still be checking for dangly bits between her legs lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

so ladies that have swayed for pink what would you sum up to be the most important factors for trying to sway do you think. I've been researching and just getting overwhelmed with it all really! 
I'm already on a low calorie diet but I don't think I could really eat less protein. I ate quite a lot of junk food when I conceived the boys so maybe this will still work? 
Timing, I think I can do but then I hear loads of stories where people have dtd on ov' day and still had a girl! 

help!


----------



## motherofboys

I had a few dreams either way with the others. I did have a dream where I had the baby, really early but it was a full new born sized baby and healthy etc and was given to be wrapped up tightly. I was surrounded by a friend's family who I had not even thought about in years, and no one would tell me the babies gender, every time I asked they all ignored the question.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

motherofboys said:


> I had a few dreams either way with the others. I did have a dream where I had the baby, really early but it was a full new born sized baby and healthy etc and was given to be wrapped up tightly. I was surrounded by a friend's family who I had not even thought about in years, and no one would tell me the babies gender, every time I asked they all ignored the question.

I had a dream like this!! It was super annoying lol!!


----------



## nearlythere38

I didnt sway. We had tried the month before. And then the month it happened i had just applied for a new job (i think i had an interview booked) so i said we should leave it and wait and see what happens.....so we had only dtd on day 9 and day 10 and not after. I think my usual ovulation was around day 13-14 so it would definitely support what they say about timing for a girl although unintentional


----------



## Eleanor ace

With DS the vast majority of baby dreams I had were of a girl. Which makes me think that its even more likely this LO is a boy, but I can't get the idea of a girl out of my head now :dohh:


----------



## BeccaxBump

30mummyof1 said:


> so ladies that have swayed for pink what would you sum up to be the most important factors for trying to sway do you think. I've been researching and just getting overwhelmed with it all really!
> I'm already on a low calorie diet but I don't think I could really eat less protein. I ate quite a lot of junk food when I conceived the boys so maybe this will still work?
> Timing, I think I can do but then I hear loads of stories where people have dtd on ov' day and still had a girl!
> 
> help!

I was on quite healthy food when I conceived my princess (whom I'm carrying now). I was on a diet at the time, that's how I know I was eating healthy. Also, we DTD a few days before I O'd I think. He was on top (don't know if that helps at all). I've read somewhere that deep sex helps with girls.

Good luck!


Hope the rest of you beautiful ladies are okay!
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

30mummyof1 said:


> so ladies that have swayed for pink what would you sum up to be the most important factors for trying to sway do you think. I've been researching and just getting overwhelmed with it all really!
> I'm already on a low calorie diet but I don't think I could really eat less protein. I ate quite a lot of junk food when I conceived the boys so maybe this will still work?
> Timing, I think I can do but then I hear loads of stories where people have dtd on ov' day and still had a girl!
> 
> help!

You mentioned the low calorie diet thing and I just went to look it up as I had never heard about it. And I find it really interesting that I was in fact calorie counting and taking in 1410 calories a day! And had been for 4 months. I had just lost 42 pounds when I got pregnant!! Isn't that something. Now I'm curious if that has anything to do with it lol. A week before I got my positive I had actually just dropped down to 1200 calories a day as I had plateaued. 

Hmmmm. :-k

Oh and timing wise, not to sure on that. But I'm thinking 3 or 4 days before ovulation. I could be totally off though.


----------



## Lara310809

ILoveYouZandT said:


> motherofboys said:
> 
> 
> I had a few dreams either way with the others. I did have a dream where I had the baby, really early but it was a full new born sized baby and healthy etc and was given to be wrapped up tightly. I was surrounded by a friend's family who I had not even thought about in years, and no one would tell me the babies gender, every time I asked they all ignored the question.
> 
> I had a dream like this!! It was super annoying lol!!Click to expand...

I had this with my first labour - baby came out and was wrapped in a towel and put on my chest. I couldnt' see for myself, and I was tired, and nobody had told me, so I said "what is it?" and they said "look for yourself", so I tried to look, but the cord was in the way. then I got pissed off and almost threw a hissy fit, so my husband finally told me it was a girl. I never thought I'd be "lucky enough" to have a baby girl, so I was thrilled. Annoyed it took so long to find out though :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks ladies, that's really positive news. I shall keep with what i'm doing then :)


----------



## Sass827

I've never heard that either. I was on a crazy diet before getting pregnant too, only eating 1100-1200 calories a day. I lost 20 pounds before becoming pregnant. Had no idea it would make me lean towards pink. I would have been pigging out otherwise! Ha!


----------



## Lara310809

Sass827 said:


> I've never heard that either. I was on a crazy diet before getting pregnant too, only eating 1100-1200 calories a day. I lost 20 pounds before becoming pregnant. Had no idea it would make me lean towards pink. I would have been pigging out otherwise! Ha!

I wonder if that actually works. I had recently been on a diet when I conceived my first daughter, and I'd piled on the pounds when I conceived my second :shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

Oh well that's not helping me lol I'm very slim, with a big appetite and so have a high calorie diet lol


----------



## henrysmumkaz

motherofboys said:


> Oh well that's not helping me lol I'm very slim, with a big appetite and so have a high calorie diet lol

I'm the same and I got twin girls :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Always good to know hee hee


----------



## fl00b

Hi! :) I'm Georgie, I'm 18 and I have a DS called Finley who is 7 months old. I'm WTT atm but both me and OH have agreed on only having 2 children, I've always wanted my little girl so I hope this time we're :pink:! We probably will start TTC next year x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi Fl00b, hope you get your pink bundle!


----------



## Lara310809

Wondering how accurate the Shettles method actually is... ovulating today (I think) and OH and I DTD last night, so if the egg was released last night or this morning, the male sperm would have been right there waiting...

I bet I get another girl :haha: (not that girls are bad; but I want a blue bundle)

Apparently if you have two of one gender already, you have 80% chance of having a third of the same gender. I've decided my OH has lazy boy-sperm.


----------



## motherofboys

https://www.in-gender.com/xyu/Odds/Gender_Odds.aspx

Found this which is quite interesting. The odds on having a 3rd or 4th child of the same gender.


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome Fl00b! :wave: i will add you to the front. I hope you get your pink bundle once the time comes :dust:


There is much to learn about gender swaying, if you intend on doing that. There isn't just any ONE thing that sways more than the other. So that could be why one gains weight and gets a girl and one loses weight and gets a boy. It's not just one thing that sways, its a bunch of different things that sway and depending on if you want boy or girl that will depend on what needs to happen. For instance if you want a girl they recommend low sperm count (sways pink), LE diet (sways pink), a more acidic vagina (sways pink), more acidic seman (sways pink), amongst various other things. Sometimes sways work, and sometimes they dont. That is lesson one of gender swaying- it is NOT guarantee to work :nope: HOWEVER, it is scientific fact that you can tip your odds and make them better than 50-50 by swaying, it just doesn't mean it always goes in your favor.

When i first started swaying i was all about Shuttles, but the more i learned the more..well i learned that it's not really accurate. Apparently what dr. shuttles thought he saw with the difference between the male sperm and the female sperm were inaccurate only bc what he was looking at was a sperm that had not yet shed vs one that had. There are differences in X and Y sperm, but not the differences that he was seeing. As for timing, like i said, its not just any ONE thing that sways pink or blue. Yes, some ppl the theory could seem accurate and for others O+12 seems accurate, but there are many many factors for swaying and timing is merely but one. With that said, its not so much the timing, when swaying pink or blue, but mostly what happens to the sperm. One reason why dr. shuttles could be right about the timing for a girl isn't bc of what he had thought, but it can still be right just for a different reason. The real reason why that timing could possibly work out is because the further from ov. you are the more sperm that dies off. Whenever there is a lowered sperm count, it sways pink. Fact. But as i said that is merely one ingredient. you have to add plenty to create the perfect environment and even then sometimes sways just dont work....i wont keep going on. There is really sooo much research you need to do before swaying its unreal. I ended up switching my sway tactic the month I got my BFP because i was learning even more.....and for starters STAY AWAY from the In-Gender site! There are so many inaccurate things on there it's unreal. My DS2 was a result of a failed In-gender sway and apparently that wasn't uncommon! Now maybe he was just meant to be and my sway would have failed either way, but once i switched to the Gender Dreaming site, i quickly realized the misinformation i was given to sway pink for DS2, was the perfect storm for swaying :blue: No wonder I had a boy! Bc what IG told me to do for a girl is what GD proved worked for a boy :dohh: A lot of the info on the Gender Dreaming site was actually proven and had quite a bit of scientific findings to back it up. Im not advocating for or against either site, but i just dont want ppl to get the wrong information if they are going to sway.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I read up on gender swaying, had a few things I planned on trying.. But in the end we just had sex, didn't keep track of anything and SURPRISE! Sweet little :pink: on the way! 

It's always going to be 50/50, and the best thing you can do is accept you want another child and be prepared that you may not get what you want. As hard as it is. :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im due 27th august. find out gender 6th april. hoping for a boy. can u add me altho pls dont do the hugs thing next to it. x


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome babyhopes! I will add you to the front. 
hope you get your little boy. Is this your second?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome babyhopes! I will add you to the front.
> hope you get your little boy. Is this your second?

yes and our last :(


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just wanted to say that I got my bfp!! I used the genderdreaming site aswell but I'll be honest I wasn't 100% so a suprise it will be, best of luck ladies xx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations 6lilpigs


----------



## henrysmumkaz

6lilpigs said:


> Just wanted to say that I got my bfp!! I used the genderdreaming site aswell but I'll be honest I wasn't 100% so a suprise it will be, best of luck ladies xx

Congratulations!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations 6lilpigs :dance:


----------



## LilMiss_91

Hello :) am currently expecting baby #1 and hoping this is a pink bump. Am due on the 7th July '13 and will be finding out the gender (hopefully) on the 22nd February. Only 4 and a bit days to go!

This pregnancy has been a hard one emotionally so far and I have my heart set on a little girl. Not sure how I'll feel if it's a blue bump. :(


----------



## Sass827

Congrats pigs and miss! Hope you get your wishes!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations ladies!!!!
hope your dreams come true!


----------



## Blueberri

Congrats you two!! <3 6lilpigs, have you thought of a parenting journal? Since you already have kids


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thankyou ladies xxx

Blueberri, I just don't have the time for a journal:( I would like to though. I have the house, the gang and 2 small business's to try and keep a hold on, and I would dread to think what I would write lol!!! Our days are extreme to say the least:) but fun xxx


----------



## Blueberri

You must be busy with 10 kids to take care of! What businesses do you have?


----------



## Lara310809

10 kids?! :saywhat: 

congratulations on number 10 though :thumbup:


----------



## 6lilpigs

DH is a self employed roofer and I sell herbal supplements on ebay:) I'm hoping we have a good year this year as we start the loft conversion soon!! It will double our 3 bedrooms to 6 bedrooms, if its not done by Nov then that would mean 4 babies in our room:wacko:

Lara we only have 9 atm, hopefully no10 will join us around halloween:)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats so awesome 6lilpigs! I really admire you and your husband! I think your family sounds fab <3


Nuchal scan today :dance: Hope i can make out nub!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Do you know what a nub looks like Guppy?? Have a quick look through 2nd tri, the white line in the gender area is the nub long, flat and pointing out of the body is a girl or short stumpy maybe angled or with a angled bit on top is a boy I'm guessing on a few nubs atm, so just cmment if you want me to show you what I'm seeing :)


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks hon! Ive been checking out gender dreaming. I tried finding youtube videos but there wernt too many. I think i understand it, but more practice is never a bad thing.


----------



## 6lilpigs

I was just about to say check out GD's section lol!! How has your guess rate been??:)


----------



## Guppy051708

Not too shabby actually. As long as the nub is clear, its been pretty good...i really hop i get a good picture of it. im going to ve watching the screen like a hawk LOL


----------



## 6lilpigs

How many hours to your scan??? I think we are different timescales?? Its 2.10pm here:)


----------



## Guppy051708

6lilpigs said:


> Do you know what a nub looks like Guppy?? Have a quick look through 2nd tri, the white line in the gender area is the nub long, flat and pointing out of the body is a girl or short stumpy maybe angled or with a angled bit on top is a *girl*. I'm guessing on a few nubs atm, so just cmment if you want me to show you what I'm seeing :)

did you mean boy for that? i just want to take all of the tips i can get


----------



## Guppy051708

6lilpigs said:


> How many hours to your scan??? I think we are different timescales?? Its 2.10pm here:)


lol it's only 9:15AM here. (Eastern Standard Time).
So a little less than 5 hours. Then they told me it will take about an hour and a half to meet w the genetic councelor, get the scan, get the bloods. Then its an hr drive back home. ill have my iPhone though so i'll try to update, before the drive home, if i can


----------



## 6lilpigs

D'OH lol!!! yes boy!!

So if i check in before bed there may well be some piccies!! I'll keep my eye out on GD aswell, you'll have to see if you can guess which poster I am:) I may have to have a little tease ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: well guess you'll have to guess who i am as well :lol:
This could be interesting! 

Is it Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday where you are? It's Thursday here.


----------



## motherofboys

Can't wait for your scan and nub guess guppy! Good luck. 
6lilpigs, after reading what you said I feel a lot better about our 5, will be 6 in October, people in a 2 bed house.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im baccckkk.

Here you go ladies. thoughts?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...75-give-me-your-nub-skull-guesses-12-4-a.html


----------



## _jellybean_

Hey Guppy. Just posted this on your other thread--I don't see a nub. Have you been to in-gender.com to have a tech take a look? I don't think there's a visible nub in your pic, so no way of saying. There looks to be a partial nub in one picture, but that one could go either way--pink or blue, and looks more blue to me:(.


----------



## Guppy051708

_jellybean_ said:


> Hey Guppy. Just posted this on your other thread--I don't see a nub. Have you been to in-gender.com to have a tech take a look? I don't think there's a visible nub in your pic, so no way of saying. There looks to be a partial nub in one picture, but that one could go either way--pink or blue, and looks more blue to me:(.

I posted it on in-gender but only one person has responded. I also posted on genderdreaming. A lot of ppl responded girl there. There were a few boy responses, but not many. Most ppl think that the 4th picture down has a nub shot but not the others. If what everyone is looking at on that 4th pic is nub, then its totally girly, however, its all the other shots that throw me off. I think i just didn't get a good nub shot in most of them. I left the scan leaning :pink: but wasn't 100% sure. But now that i have the pics of course im second guessing everything i saw :dohh: And i do see what you mean about something looking like a :blue: nub, but im not totally convinced that is a nub or not so i really dont know. I will probably never think girl 100% until i see a proper hamburger in a few weeks (if there even is one) :haha:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Have you seen my guess yet Guppy????:haha:


----------



## _jellybean_

Guppy051708 said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guppy. Just posted this on your other thread--I don't see a nub. Have you been to in-gender.com to have a tech take a look? I don't think there's a visible nub in your pic, so no way of saying. There looks to be a partial nub in one picture, but that one could go either way--pink or blue, and looks more blue to me:(.
> 
> I posted it on in-gender but only one person has responded. I also posted on genderdreaming. A lot of ppl responded girl there. There were a few boy responses, but not many. Most ppl think that the 4th picture down has a nub shot but not the others. If what everyone is looking at on that 4th pic is nub, then its totally girly, however, its all the other shots that throw me off. I think i just didn't get a good nub shot in most of them. I left the scan leaning :pink: but wasn't 100% sure. But now that i have the pics of course im second guessing everything i saw :dohh: And i do see what you mean about something looking like a :blue: nub, but im not totally convinced that is a nub or not so i really dont know. I will probably never think girl 100% until i see a proper hamburger in a few weeks (if there even is one) :haha:Click to expand...

Did you make sure to ask a tech---lovemy4, Coldwater, or cc to have a look at in-gender? They tend to respond if you put their names in the title, and will be able to tell you if that's a nub. The only reason I said it looks like it could be a blue nub is because if it's half of a nub, I think that the other half would belong on top if that makes sense? Oh, want to add that with my daughter, I thought I had a nub pic, but it was her leg---well, part of her leg. I hope you get your link bundle hon!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

So cute Guppy! I don't see a clear nub there either so I can't really wager a guess. But sooooooo cute!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Guppy I'm useless with nub guessing but I've been convinced you're having a girl since you first started getting seriously sick. BTW, baby is really cute!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I cannot wait until April 2nd!!! I just want to know already.*TiCk_ToCk_TiCk_ToCk*

Im not trying to brag, but the baby really is cute :smug: Ive never had a scan done at this age, so i dont know if that makes a difference or not. And of course i think my boys are adorable, but this one really is cute looking. I think this one looks more like DS2 than DS1, but still has his/her own look.


----------



## _jellybean_

I really don't think that's the nub as it doesn't look to be in the right spot. Sometimes things can look like a nub, but just be part of the pic, iikwim? So I do think you still have a 50/50 shot. I've read a ton of stories about third babies being a girl after two boys.


----------



## Guppy051708

lovemy4 said she didn't see a nub at all...which in a way makes me feel better bc it makes me think i have a shot at team :pink: :lol: but at the same i really wish i would have gotten a good pic...i guess the only thing else i have to remotly go by is skull theory, which i know doesn't have that much merit. What do you think based on that? Clearly im pulling at strings here :blush:

Actually i was reading up on Free &#946;-hCG and PAPP-A levels and the baby's gender. It's not always accurate, but it seems to be at least a little more than 50-50. I'll get those back in a few days...that should be interesting, but again i realize there isn't total merrit there either...honestly, boy or girl, i just can't wait for the next month and a half to come and go! The sooner i can know, the sooner i can move on with my life and accept what will be will be.


----------



## pinkribbon

Just looked at your tread guppy. I guess :pink:. With DS1 it had a definite tilt upwards (DS2 you couldn't see a nub at all) x


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for your guess!

Well for my bday present, DH is getting us a private early u/s so we can find out the sex sooner :dance: it's for March 16th. Cant wait!!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh my gosh!!! Sooooo soon guppy! 

I confess myself a wee bit jealous of a friend! She had her first ultrasound, which was a 20 week anatomy scan and found out she's having boy girl twins after having two boys lol! So lucky!


----------



## motherofboys

Oh wow guppy how exciting and so soon! 

And what a great surprise for your friends ZandT


----------



## Sass827

Congrats guppy! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Guppy051708

wow thats totally awesome ZandT!!! how perfect!


----------



## bigmomma74

My much wanted little man has arrived :happydance:

Jude Riley was born on Weds morning weighing in at 8lbs exactly :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Thanks for all the support ladies and I pray all your dreams come true just like mine :cloud9:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

bigmomma74 said:


> My much wanted little man has arrived :happydance:
> 
> Jude Riley was born on Weds morning weighing in at 8lbs exactly :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies and I pray all your dreams come true just like mine :cloud9:

Congratulations bigmomma! Baby Jude is absolutley gorgeous! I love his name :flower: Enjoy x


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats big momma :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

Congrats! He is beautiful!!!! Love the name too :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww! Super congrats!!! Im glad you had your dreams come true and baby is healthy. So much love <3


----------



## Hotbump

Im 7 wks pregnant with a suprise baby after a year of my mc. I have two boys already and was going to stop at that but I got my :bfp: on feb 11th. Really want a girl :pink:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Hotbump. Congrats on your new pregnancy. My condolence for your loss last year :hugs: Hope this is your princess!


----------



## Hotbump

Thank-you. I really hope this is a girl too although I keep telling everyone I want a boy so they wont know I want a girl :haha: I'm due Oct. 17 :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww. I always wish i had a fall baby!
I also have 2 boys, and this is our last so we are in the same boat. 
Im trying to convince myself it's another boy, as to decrease any GD, but im failing miserably :haha: just clinging to that wee bit of hope i suppose.


----------



## Hotbump

This will be my first fall baby. My first boy is a spring baby and my second boy is a summer baby.


----------



## Guppy051708

Fun! DS1 was due middle of august but didn't arrive until 1st week of september (i guess techincally thats a summer baby). DS2 was born in the middle of winter BRR! haha. This one is due 3 days before DS1's 3rd birthday :shock: hope they dont have the same birthday! lol


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy this one I'd due 3 days before my DD 6th bday! I keep trying to convince myself its a boy but its not working!


----------



## Lilli

Hi ladies, 
My new baby is due the day before DS1's 2nd birthday :)
Desperately hoping for another boy...


----------



## motherofboys

How funny so many of us due so close to our other children's birthdays, I'm due 5 days after my middle sons 6th birthday. 
I have a Feb baby and a March baby so pretty close and now will have 2 October babies.


----------



## Guppy051708

it is very interesting!
Im not sure how my mom pulled it off. She has 5 kids (5 kids in 7 yrs). Only my brother and i were born in the same month (March, but he is at the begining and im at the end, though thing with me is that i was born 5 weeks early, so i guess i would have been an April baby if things would have gone as planned, in which case none of her kids would share a birth month). Brother was in early march, eldest sister mid May, second eldest sister begining of February, myself was end of march (but should have been end of april), and my little sister was begining of September.

It makes sense that are babies would share similar birth months, bc of how our cycles are and stuff, but im not sure how my mom got so lucky...guess just good planning, oh and it helped she never had to try longer than like a month get her :bfp:! (took me one month with DS1 but 7-8 months for DS2 and 7 months for this one).



Lilli said:


> Hi ladies,
> My new baby is due the day before DS1's 2nd birthday :)
> Desperately hoping for another boy...


Welcome! I will add you to the front. hope you get your second boy....its truly amazing to watch the bond form :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Lilli, i notice you are about 17 weeks, will you be finding out the sex soon?


----------



## Hotbump

My boys are close in age but one was born in March, so was I and OH. The other one was born in August :D Sort of worried I wont know how to make sure that baby is warm enough when born since I had a spring and summer baby :dohh:


----------



## Lilli

Guppy051708 said:


> Lilli, i notice you are about 17 weeks, will you be finding out the sex soon?

Yes, i have my 20 week scan on the 26th of March. So hopefully baby will be co-operating and we'll find out! 
If baby isn't co-operating, i think we'll have to get a private scan to find out. 
Just trying to tell myself it is a girl so i'm a bit prepared if it is. :dohh:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's funny how so many are having little ones due close to their siblings!! Mine are nice and spread out haha. My first is a Novemeber baby, my second is a June baby (But him and I do share a birthday lol!!) and this little one should be an April baby. 

I found out today that she's transverse and I'm really worried I'm going to end up with a c-section by default... And after 1 section and then a drug free VBAC... I REALLY don't want this. =( Siiiigh. Stubborn little girl.


----------



## Sass827

Have you tried spinning babies z and t?


----------



## motherofboys

There are 6 weeks between mine and my twin brothers birthdays.
My friend has 2 December babies, one at the beginning and one at the end.


----------



## cckarting

how funny i love, we had our last u/s today and our little man is breech as well! dr said it does't matter because were doing a re-peat section but it's funny were due around the same time and both babes are breech. This babes will be pretty spread out for us. our other two are beginning of sep and end of oct then this one beginning of april


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I haven't Sass? I'm not sure exactly what it is? I haven't met with my midwife yet so I'm not sure where we're going. I'm just hoping she gets her rear in gear!!

Were all yours sections CC??


----------



## Sass827

Spinningbabies.com is a website with free excersizes to get your baby moving. I think it's really helpful. Dylan as been turning much more since I start doing them.


----------



## cckarting

Yes, all mine were sections. With my first they induced me and within an hour everytime i would have a contraction his hr would drop into the 40's and would take the whole time i wasn't contracting for it to come back up. So we were scheduled for a emergency c section. His cord was wrapped around his neck so he couldn't breath. With my second we were at my due date and i was no where ready to have the baby so they said he wasn't going to come on his own so we had a scheduled c section.


----------



## Eleanor ace

My brothers were all born in July (4th, 14th and 24th), I was a trend breaker and born in June. DS was due the day after my birthday but he was late and because another July baby. This LO is due in April, we were going to aim for a June baby but got impatient :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hi ladies!

I thought I'd let you know I gave birth to Lily Ella through induction on March 4th! She is amazing. She weighed 6lbs14oz and was born at 17:41pm!
Hope you're all okay.

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/8E048301-CF5B-4C86-800D-53A93FB6DC29-1347-00000069712B1A49_zps1418669e.jpg
Lily Ella <3
xoxox


----------



## motherofboys

She is gorgeous and I love her little outfit.


----------



## nearlythere38

Beautiful!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Sass827

So pretty!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations, she's lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## 6lilpigs

She is gooorgeous, you must be so proud xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Becca, she is SOOO beautiful!!!! Congrats <3


----------



## Guppy051708

ZandT, any luck getting baby to flip?


----------



## bigmomma74

Congratulations - shes lovely xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Aww she's beautiful Becca!! 

Not to sure as of right now. I can't tell what position she's in. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning and will find out how she's positioned. If she's still transverse I'll likely have to talk to an OB about our options.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope baby flipped for ya <3


----------



## Blueberri

So, I guess you can change it if you want. But me and DB decided we're going to try for boy/girl twins!! If it doesn't happen, I'll love the child regardless.


----------



## Guppy051708

Blueberri said:


> So, I guess you can change it if you want. But me and DB decided we're going to try for boy/girl twins!! If it doesn't happen, I'll love the child regardless.


:thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Blueberri said:


> So, I guess you can change it if you want. But me and DB decided we're going to try for boy/girl twins!! If it doesn't happen, I'll love the child regardless.

Thats ambitious! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Blueberri

Yep! :yipee:


----------



## pinkribbon

Becca she's gorgeous, I love her little outfit too. Doesn't seem like 5 mins ago you were finding out you were team :pink:! :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

pinkribbon said:


> Becca she's gorgeous, I love her little outfit too. Doesn't seem like 5 mins ago you were finding out you were team :pink:! :haha:

It doesn't hun, I can't believe she is here. I must admit, I got told 3 times she was a girl, but I still checked when she was born :haha:. I'm in love, it's unreal.
xoxox


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guppy your big u/s is tomorrow!! How many hours from now is it?? I can keep track of it in hours lol :)


----------



## pinkribbon

I have an admission to make girls.

It's not that I don't love my boys or even that I'm disappointed with them because hand on heart with DS2 was born I felt no disappointment whatsoever and with DS1 i had 0 preference at all. It's that I can't shake the idea of never having a daughter. 

I'm not even bothered about buying girls clothes or pink prams, it's worrying that as my boys get older we're not going to be close and I'll never have that mother-daughter bond. I only ever wanted 2 kids and I went through enough having placenta previa and a long hospital stay having DS2 and I never ever want to have another section, I have quite a lot of risk factors for pp happening a 3rd time so it scares me to death to think of having another baby. I don't think I even want a 3rd child and I'm not even considering going for a 3rd cause I think I'd have to want another baby (make or female!) to add to the family, but it just plays on my mind when I find out other people are having daughters.

There you go there's my secret, I'd never admit it in real life.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Blueberri said:


> So, I guess you can change it if you want. But me and DB decided we're going to try for boy/girl twins!! If it doesn't happen, I'll love the child regardless.

Ooh, what are you doing to try to get g/b twins? I know a few of the things people try to get a girl or boy but how does it work trying to get both?


----------



## Guppy051708

6lilpigs said:


> Guppy your big u/s is tomorrow!! How many hours from now is it?? I can keep track of it in hours lol :)

It's at 12pm Standard Easter Time Saturday. Right now it is almost 12pm Friday, so 24 more hours!!!! :wohoo:

We have a fun day planned. There is a parade in south Boston, which we will miss, but i think bc it's a St. Patrick's Day parade, there is an Irish festival following. So we will probably eat lunch there (after the u/s), whether permitting, then head to IKEA and shop. So no matter the outcome, i think it will be a fun day :)


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> I have an admission to make girls.
> 
> It's not that I don't love my boys or even that I'm disappointed with them because hand on heart with DS2 was born I felt no disappointment whatsoever and with DS1 i had 0 preference at all. It's that I can't shake the idea of never having a daughter.
> 
> I'm not even bothered about buying girls clothes or pink prams, it's worrying that as my boys get older we're not going to be close and I'll never have that mother-daughter bond. I only ever wanted 2 kids and I went through enough having placenta previa and a long hospital stay having DS2 and I never ever want to have another section, I have quite a lot of risk factors for pp happening a 3rd time so it scares me to death to think of having another baby. I don't think I even want a 3rd child and I'm not even considering going for a 3rd cause I think I'd have to want another baby (make or female!) to add to the family, but it just plays on my mind when I find out other people are having daughters.
> 
> There you go there's my secret, I'd never admit it in real life.

Huge :hug: mama :hugs: This is def the place to say that. I fully support how you feel. Quite honestly i will probably be looking to you for support if we have a third boy. Though my medical circumstances are not as life threatening as yours, we cannot have another :nope: and actually we shouldn't have even tried for this one medically speaking, but it was that one last shot of hope. Anyways I think you are admirable. Dont feel guilty love. This is a hard thing to cop with. Not many people understand it. :nope: so please feel free to speak your mind. No judgement. :hugs: 
Bc we shouldn't have anymore children, if this one is a boy then we are going to consider adopting in 5-10 years. I too want that mother-daughter relationship. It's like you said, its not about the pink and the frilly dresses. It's about that special bond. So hopefully we have the finances to adopt, but i know thats not the same :hugs:

One mom of two boys made the point of, well you could have that type of relationship with your boys wives/girlfriend....im really holding onto that, but again it's not the same and that is many many yrs down the road. Not to mention, im not close to my MIL at all, so i guess im not too hopeful.

Anyways, i am but ranting at this point. Dont feel guilty about your feelings. There is nothing easy about GD :hugs:


----------



## Blueberri

Eleanor ace said:


> Blueberri said:
> 
> 
> So, I guess you can change it if you want. But me and DB decided we're going to try for boy/girl twins!! If it doesn't happen, I'll love the child regardless.
> 
> Ooh, what are you doing to try to get g/b twins? I know a few of the things people try to get a girl or boy but how does it work trying to get both?Click to expand...

DB was telling me about vitamins and herbal supplements that can help us in that department. I asked which ones he learned about but he doesn't remember so when I can see him next time, I'll ask!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm exactly the same, it's more of a long term reason for wanting a girl. I never had that a good relationship with my mum, so I am desperate to experience that mother daughter relationship that I see friends have with their mum, be it the other way around now. 
Don't get me wrong it would be lovely to buy pink clothes, pink nursery etc as well. I just really hope I am lucky enough to experience it. :shrug:


----------



## Blueberri

I want twins because I love children and so I can give my DB a son and I can have a daughter. That way, both of us can bond with the children and develop that bond. I'm hoping and praying that's not selfish or anything. I admit it, when we first talked about this, I kind of really dreaded having kids. Cause I was under the impression that giving birth hurts. That was way before I found this forum and you special and very lovely ladies. <3 I don't feel this anymore. I'm very happy to have children with him. I guess that fear goes away with time.


----------



## pinkribbon

There's a little slither of me that wonders how I'll feel if I never have another baby to actively try for a girl (although I was hoping pink for no2 I did nothing to sway) and whether I'll look back and think 'what if' like my nana does. She has 2 boys and still wishes she'd had a daughter. And I mean her youngest is in his 50s so this is obviously a life long feeling.


----------



## Guppy051708

^I was feeling that one and i have to admit that is one of the #1 reasons we tried (and swayed) for a third even though we really only wanted two. I knew i would never be able to live with myself always wondering "what if this, what if that, what if..." so this was that final hor-rah as to satisfy that curiosity. No matter if this is a boy or not, i know i tried everything i could. What will be will be. But im satisfied knowing we gave it our best shot. Just sometimes dream genders arnt in the cards, which is so cruel :(


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy now I've had a second boy I can totally relate to that. I don't look at either son and wish they'd been female, because they are individual people and obviously meant to be with me. But I don't know whether this is something that's going to niggle at me until I at least try and do something about it. I dunno I just needed to share it. I suppose people assume you aren't grateful for what you do have if you openly express things. I had loads of pressure from certain family& friends to have a girl withy second pregnancy it's part of the reason I stayed team :yellow:. I think it's contributed a lot to feeling like this because with DS1 I never gave it a second thought.


----------



## motherofboys

pinkribbon said:


> Guppy now I've had a second boy I can totally relate to that. I don't look at either son and wish they'd been female, because they are individual people and obviously meant to be with me. But I don't know whether this is something that's going to niggle at me until I at least try and do something about it. I dunno I just needed to share it. I suppose people assume you aren't grateful for what you do have if you openly express things. I had loads of pressure from certain family& friends to have a girl withy second pregnancy it's part of the reason I stayed team :yellow:. I think it's contributed a lot to feeling like this because with DS1 I never gave it a second thought.

I totally agree with this I wouldn't swap any of my boys for girls, and I really never cared before. But there seems there was mounting pressure with my last though it never affected my feelings, it wasn't until afterwards that I really felt it. Everyone asking if we'd try for a girl etc. Now though as we had the others so close together, people seem to have given up on the idea of us having another and stopped asking (haha surprise!!!) And the one person who does know said "you'll have a boy, you only have boys"


----------



## pinkribbon

do you ever wonder if it's the pressure from other people that makes it difficult? Like with my first son nobody ever said anything about the gender, but with my second I was always getting 'bet you're hoping for a girl, fingers crossed for a girl, will you try again for a girl' etc etc ALL the time. It just makes me wonder if it's THAT pressure that is making me feel like there's something missing that I NEED. :nope: Like they can't just leave it that I have 2 boys, I'm forever being asked if a 3rd baby for a girl is on the cards - even by strangers!! I have friends with only girls and they never seem to be harrassed for trying for a boy! boys are just as nice! they are still people with personality and love to share! just makes it seem like the girls are the superior sex or something :growlmad:


----------



## Guppy051708

I def think the pressure from others can make GD worse, or even create it for some moms. I still cringe when i think back to telling my mom about DS1 being a boy. I can hear that sigh like it was yesterday....same with DS2. And then like everyone assumes you will have the opposite gender than what you do have. And when you dont have that they just ask "when are you trying for X gender again?" etc. I really think it contributes.


----------



## Guppy051708

We had our gender scan today. 
It took a while bc the baby was not in a great position (baby is head down though so i guess thats always a good thing!). The tech thought she saw privates but she said she likes to triple check her work, and it was hard with the angle of the baby. So after jiggling my belly around :blush: she had another tech come in and get her opinon. Finally at the end they wrote down what each thought the baby was. And then they agreed to tell me (they were pretty certain but just want to double check!). Then finally they actually did get a good potty shot....


Spoiler


----------



## rwhite

Yay Guppy congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## geordiemammy

Guppy051708 said:


> We had our gender scan today.
> It took a while bc the baby was not in a great position (baby is head down though so i guess thats always a good thing!). The tech thought she saw privates but she said she likes to triple check her work, and it was hard with the angle of the baby. So after jiggling my belly around :blush: she had another tech come in and get her opinon. Finally at the end they wrote down what each thought the baby was. And then they agreed to tell me (they were pretty certain but just want to double check!). Then finally they actually did get a good potty shot....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 583175

Congratulations I bet your over the moon!!! I'm 8 weeks now hoping for a girl after 4 boys but I have a feeling its another boy and after 4 mc ill just be happy to hold my baby boy or girl but my sons want a sister they keep saying please not another boy lol x


----------



## motherofboys

Yes it's definitely the result of other people. I always preferred boys and it seems like I've been pushed into wanting a girl but now feel like I'm missing out if I don't get one.
My 3 boys want a sister as well. My eldest was so convinced my last would be his sister that it took a full week to make him believe us that it was a boy and we had seen the evidence.


----------



## Blueberri

My db has a list of ways for us to conceive twins of opposite gender but I can't find anything. How does one conceive twins of opposite gender without fertility medicine? If it helps any, I'm african american. But I'm still at a loss. Guppy, hope you don't mind me stalking some of the threads you made. I'm trying to gather any and all info I can save. :nope:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Blueberri said:


> My db has a list of ways for us to conceive twins of opposite gender but I can't find anything. How does one conceive twins of opposite gender without fertility medicine? If it helps any, I'm african american. But I'm still at a loss. Guppy, hope you don't mind me stalking some of the threads you made. I'm trying to gather any and all info I can save. :nope:

I've got girl twins and didn't sway, they don't run in my family, I'm not in my late thirties or forties and I'm not overweight. Those are all factors which can increase your chances of having twins. But of course not always, like in my case! 

I've absolutely no idea how you'd try to get both genders, I would say its virtually impossible and just luck of the draw to be honest. As for conceiving any gender fraternal twins, you're going to need to drop two eggs in one cycle. Maybe there are herbs and supplements that can help with this if you're not going down the fertility drug route. Guppy is certainly more knowledgable than me on this.


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, Guppy!!! :yipee:

You must be over the moon!!

I just thought I'd check in. My little prince was born Feb 4th, and he's delicious. I could be happier, and my family feels complete :)


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Yes it's definitely the result of other people. I always preferred boys and it seems like I've been pushed into wanting a girl but now feel like I'm missing out if I don't get one.
> My 3 boys want a sister as well. My eldest was so convinced my last would be his sister that it took a full week to make him believe us that it was a boy and we had seen the evidence.

Mine keep saying if its another boy I'm moving out lol probably cause my youngest at 3 1/2 is a total nightmare he want to be with the bigger ones all the time and they don't get a minutes peace from him don't know why they think a girl will be different she would probably be worse fingers crossed we all get what we want! This is my last I'm getting the womb out after this one I just want the closeness that a mother and daughter has something that I don't think you ever get with boys and I must admit buying pink stuff will be great too x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sure I read soy isoflatines or something works like natural Clomid the fertility drug and can cause you to release 2 eggs.

I'm not sure what my boys hope to gain from a sister, perhaps new toys? Lol this is probably most true for my middle one who sees adverts for girls toys and says he wants them "for you mummy" 
We have to option of another but atm, right in the midst of the worst sickness I've had, I'm not sure if that will become a reality or not.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm really bad with sickness I was bad with the boys but nothing like this I'm totally wiped out but at 28 I'm getting on compared to when I had my others so maybe its that making this pregnancy feel so different I had a horrendous time with my youngest and I said then oh never again to much stress this pregnancy lark but I'm doing it again but I think if I have 5 boys that's more than enough! I think my younger ones will be thinking different toys too boys stuff just isn't as fun as girls is it haha x


----------



## pinkribbon

:happydance: congratulations guppy you must be over the moon. i'm so pleased for you


----------



## motherofboys

Going by DH family I think we will only have boys, and I'm confused over this one, my instincts have been right with my boys but I don't trust them this time because they say girl, but I think it's wishful thinking and my head tells me to be logical and that it's a boy.


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Going by DH family I think we will only have boys, and I'm confused over this one, my instincts have been right with my boys but I don't trust them this time because they say girl, but I think it's wishful thinking and my head tells me to be logical and that it's a boy.

I'm the same I keep thinking oh it's different from the boys but I don't dare hope really cause will only be disappointed my mam keeps saying just tell yourself its a boy then if its a girl you will be over the moon we have got a boys name picked out already which is odd for me as with the boys I had a girls name straight away but took ages to think of a boys name! Going to defo get a gender scan at 16 weeks though need to find out asap so I can stop obsessing about it (8weeks to wait for that) ill love it either way and I'm sure the boys will get over it if its another boy :/


----------



## Sass827

Congrats guppy!


----------



## bigmomma74

Not been on BnB for a while but had to come and check Guppy's scan news! Congrats!!!! :happydance: Enjoy your princess xx


----------



## motherofboys

Eeeeek DH has agreed to a gender scan. Was going to book it tonight but can't see anywhere to book it online so will phone and book it tomorrow.


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: thats exciting!!! how soon do you think you'll schedule it for?


----------



## motherofboys

According to my dates I'll be 16 weeks on the 3rd of May, so probably the week beginning 6th


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: Awesome!


----------



## Blueberri

That's exciting motherofboys! :happydance:


----------



## nearlythere38

very exciting motherofboys!! thats the week my baby is due aaarrghhh!!!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm very excited and nervous with out even having booked it yet lol


----------



## Chimpette

LOL I keep writing things and then deleting them scared i'm gubbing myself... one day I'll be brave enough to come back and tell my story :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

2hours to go//..............


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee:! Cant wait for an update!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck babyhopes!
xoxox


----------



## 6lilpigs

any news?????


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ohh exciting! News babyhopes?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ITS A..........................


Spoiler
https://img209.imageshack.us/img209/6457/boykv.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 6lilpigs

You little tease!!!! Congratulations on your little man xxxX


----------



## Blueberri

Congrats on your boy!!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Wonderful news babyhopes! Love the misleading pink text haha! I'm well jel :D


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats babyhopes!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

babyhopes2010 said:


> ITS A..........................
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img209.imageshack.us/img209/6457/boykv.jpg
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee: congrats on getting your dream gender!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Hotbump

I really want my baby now :brat:

I'm only 10wks 2 days but have almost no symptoms and want to make sure he/she is okay.

I also REALLY want a girl soooo much that I think I'm ending up with another boy :cry: Dont get me wrong I will love my baby no matter what but I really want a little girl as this is our last :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: hope you get your girl. I know that feeling all too well. Maybe you will be pleasantly surprised. I know i was. I really was convinced it was another boy. <3


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations babyhopes!! =)!!!


----------



## Hotbump

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: hope you get your girl. I know that feeling all too well. Maybe you will be pleasantly surprised. I know i was. I really was convinced it was another boy. <3

Thanks, we were stoping at two but we were suprised with beany. So this is my last chance for a girl.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hotbump said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: hope you get your girl. I know that feeling all too well. Maybe you will be pleasantly surprised. I know i was. I really was convinced it was another boy. <3
> 
> Thanks, we were stoping at two but we were suprised with beany. So this is my last chance for a girl.Click to expand...

We were only going to have two but when we didnt have a girl decided for 3. But three is also are limit. really 2 should have been. So i truly can say i know how you feel :hugs: i reallly reallly hope you get your girl <3


----------



## Lilli

Congrats Babyhopes! :flower:


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats babyhopes. I love seeing people getting their dream gender.


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh im so chuffed i cant believe its a boy :) its so comforting to know. i will have a son and a daughter. totally understand the whole GD. cos i cried with relief when i found out. i didnt realise how bothered id be if it werent a boy


----------



## Hotbump

Had my scan yesterday and baby is measuring right on track 10+6 as of today :D HB was close to 160 and he/she kept waving his little arms and legs :cloud9: Here is a picture of baby, ppl keep confusing his foot with a nub? :haha: Any guesses? I have a feeling it's a boy.
 



Attached Files:







hotbump scan pic.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## motherofboys

Aww lovely pic. I'm watching the post atm for my appointment letter for my scan to come through lol I can see its a foot lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

I don't think you can say at only 10+6, at 12/13 wks the nub is more accurate. The hb is high though, which can indicate a girl but of course not definite? 
Hope you get your dream gender x


----------



## Hotbump

30mummyof1 said:


> I don't think you can say at only 10+6, at 12/13 wks the nub is more accurate. The hb is high though, which can indicate a girl but of course not definite?
> Hope you get your dream gender x

I dont even know what a nub is! :haha: Ppl were just telling me well it looks like a boy according to the nub and I would say "erm that the foot" :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: fair enough!. Yes don't think there is a nub showing, just a foot. Hopefully on the next scan we can look for you :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Nub isn't accurate until 12 weeks, so even if people are seeing a foot or a nub it's irrelevant at this point bc both look like male nubs prior to 12 weeks. But yes, as far as i can tell i only see a foot anyways. I would say girl based on skull theory though.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's such a cute ultrasound picture hotbump!! 

I have one to share too. 37 week chubby face shot lol. 



Also confirmed yet again she is DEFINITELY a she! No surprises to be had at birth lol. Got a picture too!


----------



## Hotbump

Hope I can join you in team pink ^^

I never knew about the nub theory until ppl started to mention it when they saw my scan but I knew its foot no doubt about that. What is the skull theory? Gosh there so many theories lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Skull theory is more fun than anything that is accurate...basically it's based on the shape of the head. In a boy they claim the forehead area near the eyebrow looks like a caveman type look. That one is more in good fun than anything accurate. Nub isn't always accurate, especially if the baby isn't hanging the right way, it can change how the nub is tilted. With that said if you have a good ultrasound tech, the baby is the proper position, and you know nub theory well and its after 12 weeks, it can actually be pretty accurate (but there is always room for errors!)


----------



## Guppy051708

ILoveYouZandT said:


> That's such a cute ultrasound picture hotbump!!
> 
> I have one to share too. 37 week chubby face shot lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Also confirmed yet again she is DEFINITELY a she! No surprises to be had at birth lol. Got a picture too!

So cutee! Thats a great pic!
Did she flip for ya?

PS glad to hear she is still a she! :lol:


----------



## mom2b2013

I'm expecting my first baby due Aug 17th! I'm secretly really hoping for a girl but through this whole pregnancy I have felt that it is a boy. In fact I convinced my partner that its a boy and have been looking at only boy names. I think this is partly due to trying to prepare myself for some disappointment and it has helped. I imagine myself with a gorgeous little boy and how cute he will be. 

So I finally had my anatomy scan this week but the dr was unable to determine gender because lo's legs were closed and facing away. However, he said if I had to take a guess I'd say its possibly a girl! Immediately my face lit up and I felt excitement rushing through me. Later my fiance asked me if I was more excited about having a girl because it looked like I was. I just said I hadn't considered that possibility and I was just excited either way.

I'm really disappointed that we didn't find out the gender for sure and I'm kind of worried now because I don't want to build my hopes up for nothing. So I decided to get a gender scan done at a 3D/4D ultrasound center. My appointment is next week. They have 100% gender accuracy (guarantee or money back) between weeks 15-25 so my fingers are crossed that I will get my answer. I will update you all on the results. :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

mom2b2013 said:


> I'm expecting my first baby due Aug 17th! I'm secretly really hoping for a girl but through this whole pregnancy I have felt that it is a boy. In fact I convinced my partner that its a boy and have been looking at only boy names. I think this is partly due to trying to prepare myself for some disappointment and it has helped. I imagine myself with a gorgeous little boy and how cute he will be.
> 
> So I finally had my anatomy scan this week but the dr was unable to determine gender because lo's legs were closed and facing away. However, he said if I had to take a guess I'd say its possibly a girl! Immediately my face lit up and I felt excitement rushing through me. Later my fiance asked me if I was more excited about having a girl because it looked like I was. I just said I hadn't considered that possibility and I was just excited either way.
> 
> I'm really disappointed that we didn't find out the gender for sure and I'm kind of worried now because I don't want to build my hopes up for nothing. So I decided to get a gender scan done at a 3D/4D ultrasound center. My appointment is next week. They have 100% gender accuracy (guarantee or money back) between weeks 15-25 so my fingers are crossed that I will get my answer. I will update you all on the results. :flower:

Welcome! I hope you hear :pink: at your upcoming scan! 
Apparently girls are notorious for hiding their goods, so maybe that's why he thought that? That obviously isn't true for every baby, but so far it's held true for me. My two boys loved to show off their hotdog :haha: my girl gave us issues at the private u/s and the tech almost couldn't figure out the sex bc she had her legs closed!


----------



## mom2b2013

Guppy051708 said:


> mom2b2013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm expecting my first baby due Aug 17th! I'm secretly really hoping for a girl but through this whole pregnancy I have felt that it is a boy. In fact I convinced my partner that its a boy and have been looking at only boy names. I think this is partly due to trying to prepare myself for some disappointment and it has helped. I imagine myself with a gorgeous little boy and how cute he will be.
> 
> So I finally had my anatomy scan this week but the dr was unable to determine gender because lo's legs were closed and facing away. However, he said if I had to take a guess I'd say its possibly a girl! Immediately my face lit up and I felt excitement rushing through me. Later my fiance asked me if I was more excited about having a girl because it looked like I was. I just said I hadn't considered that possibility and I was just excited either way.
> 
> I'm really disappointed that we didn't find out the gender for sure and I'm kind of worried now because I don't want to build my hopes up for nothing. So I decided to get a gender scan done at a 3D/4D ultrasound center. My appointment is next week. They have 100% gender accuracy (guarantee or money back) between weeks 15-25 so my fingers are crossed that I will get my answer. I will update you all on the results. :flower:
> 
> Welcome! I hope you hear :pink: at your upcoming scan!
> Apparently girls are notorious for hiding their goods, so maybe that's why he thought that? That obviously isn't true for every baby, but so far it's held true for me. My two boys loved to show off their hotdog :haha: my girl gave us issues at the private u/s and the tech almost couldn't figure out the sex bc she had her legs closed!Click to expand...

If only girls would stay that modest when they become teens lol :D


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## Blueberri

If only they can! That made me giggle :rofl:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Guppy051708 said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> That's such a cute ultrasound picture hotbump!!
> 
> I have one to share too. 37 week chubby face shot lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Also confirmed yet again she is DEFINITELY a she! No surprises to be had at birth lol. Got a picture too!
> 
> So cutee! Thats a great pic!
> Did she flip for ya?
> 
> PS glad to hear she is still a she! :lol:Click to expand...

Yes!! Head down, thank heavens!


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: AWESOME!!! thats fab news hon! So happy for you! :dance:


----------



## motherofboys

Excellent news, glad she decided to co-operate LOL

I told my boys this morning about the baby. I was going to last night but 2 of them ended up being in such bad moods its just wasn't the lovely atmosphere I pictured telling them in.
The older 2 were so excited and got huge grins on their faces, and the middle one said he wants it to be a boy! (Up until now everyone has been fed up with brothers and wanted a sister, so at least someone will be pleased if its a boy)
My youngest just thinks its really funny that I have a baby in my belly and that the baby will be green like in Shrek. We asked them about name ideas and my youngest suggested RabbitFace :/


----------



## Guppy051708

:lol: thats kind of cute about the youngest. My friend asked her little boy what they should name their baby girl. He said "macaroni"...she is almost 3 and they still call her that as a nn :haha:

Thats sweet to hear that your boys are excited. And how lovely is that that one wants another brother :cloud9: im sure that will def help you cope with GD should you have another boy...but im keeping everything crossed you get your little girl!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, yeah it will probably help knowing he will be happy with a brother. 
We are at the in laws tomorrow, going to let the boys tell them. Once they know I will message my mum on Facebook. We are not close, didn't speak for 5 years and only got back in touch 4 years ago next month and she lives miles away now, visits every 6 months. More like an old friend. So I don't feel that I need to make a big deal telling her but she should know before everyone else.
Then text or message the few close friends who have priority. And then it can become public knowledge. I knew I'm only 11 weeks but I'm not making a huge Facebook announcement, I'll just stop censoring the things I do write, so by the time I've told everyone then people who I haven't told figure it out I'll be around the 12 week mark anyway.


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry for rambling, I'm excited to finally be telling people. I think this in itself is helping me be more excited whether it's a boy or girl. I even feel more pregnant now the boys know. I don't normally keep it a secret so 11 weeks is fab for me


----------



## mom2b2013

motherofboys said:


> Sorry for rambling, I'm excited to finally be telling people. I think this in itself is helping me be more excited whether it's a boy or girl. I even feel more pregnant now the boys know. I don't normally keep it a secret so 11 weeks is fab for me

Congrats! Its definitely hard to keep such a secret for so long. :flower:



Well today I officially found out that I'm having a GIRL....woo hoo!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby1.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Guppy051708

mom2b2013 said:


> Well today I officially found out that I'm having a GIRL....woo hoo!!! :happydance:

CONGRATS!! :wohoo: you must so thrilled!!!! Enjoy shopping for PINK! :dance:


----------



## pinkribbon

Just checked back, it's great to see everyone getting the girls they've dreamed of. 

Kinda sad i feel like the only one without a daughter though :dohh: lol


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> Just checked back, it's great to see everyone getting the girls they've dreamed of.
> 
> Kinda sad i feel like the only one without a daughter though :dohh: lol

I'll probably get another boy this time but at least ill have a five aside team!!

Congrats to everyone having girls x


----------



## motherofboys

LOL I fully expect to get another boy


----------



## maybebaby3

Mom2b2013 great news! Ill update my need tomorrow!!!

Pinkribbon I bet ill be joining you I have a feeling its a boy


----------



## cckarting

it's ok pink, i feel the exact same! Everyone seems to be popping out girls left and right except me....


----------



## Guppy051708

Well if we wouldn't have tried for #3 , i would be in the same two boy, no girl boat too :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No pink for me either, pink :sad1:


----------



## Blueberri

:pink: for the ladies who deserve it! I would love a little girl to play dress up with!


----------



## pinkribbon

Blueberri said:


> :pink: for the ladies who deserve it! I would love a little girl to play dress up with!

What do you mean deserve it?


----------



## Hotbump

Was going to ask the same thing....


----------



## mom2b2013

And congrats to all the mums having beautiful boys!! I can understand the disappointment for those who wanted girls but I'm sure you'll feel differently once your little bundle of joy arrives :blue:


----------



## Blueberri

What I mean by deserve it is by finally being blessed by having a little girl. That's all. I'm really sorry if it came out the wrong way.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Don't worry hun, I just think you worded it wrong. :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## geordiemammy

I know its not a great pic but any gender guesses would be great


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> I know its not a great pic but any gender guesses would be great
> View attachment 593299

hmm...no clues. It's the wrong view for Ramzy. & if the tech didnt say where the placenta was you cant really tell from a pic anyways. Do you have any photos with a transverse view?


----------



## geordiemammy

That's the only pics I got as it was wriggling lol


----------



## maybebaby3

Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm. Am bit sad but glad baby is healthy


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy Ramzi was wrong for me :( said girl but is boy


----------



## Guppy051708

Did you ask the tech at your early u/s what which side the placenta was on? If the tech flipped the image you would never know so you cant conclude anything from looking at a picture.

Either way, nothing is 100% accurate anyways. Im so sorry you didn't hear girl :hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

maybebaby3 said:


> Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm. Am bit sad but glad baby is healthy

 I just realized i never added you to the list :dohh:
do you have 2 boys and a girl? and you wanted a girl, right? just tryng to figure out what to put down on the OP for you :friends:


----------



## maybebaby3

Yep! That's right :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay cool. :D I'll add you. i have no clue how i missed it...my brain is moosh :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

Lol! Easily happens with pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha that is totally true!


----------



## Guppy051708

~Updated~ 

...maybe i should do a true update and go stalking some of our members that failed to update :haha:


----------



## caleblake

hello :hi:

newby creeping in here. Ive just started my :pink: sway. I have 2 wonderful sons, Caleb whos 3 next month and Blake whos 2 in sept. We will be ttc in october so taking 6 months to really give the diet, weight loss girl sway a good bash. look forward to chatting xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Have any of you done the needle test over your hand which starts with your first pregnancy and the sex of baby and tells you all the pregnancies you have had and will have along with sex it seems to work for alot of people and I have been testing it out on people who aren't having anymore and its been bang on


----------



## maybebaby3

Well I'm team :blue: for certain. A bit sad its not :pink: but happy that all looks good with my little man. Now I can move on and get my head around having 3 boys!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, so sorry that you didn't get your dream gender. Glad everything is looking good and he's healthy :hugs:
We are here if you need us x


----------



## motherofboys

geordiemammy said:


> Have any of you done the needle test over your hand which starts with your first pregnancy and the sex of baby and tells you all the pregnancies you have had and will have along with sex it seems to work for alot of people and I have been testing it out on people who aren't having anymore and its been bang on

I did it but with my wedding ring. If you do it over your tummy is suppposed to predict just this pregnancy and over your wrist all of them. Over my tummy is moved for a girl. Over my wrist it moved for a boy then stopped, then boy again and stopped, then boy a third time and stopped, then girl! But I'm not so hopeful now as I was when I did it because I've had about 97% boy guesses on my scan pic.:nope:


----------



## maybebaby3

30mummyof1 said:


> Oh hun, so sorry that you didn't get your dream gender. Glad everything is looking good and he's healthy :hugs:
> We are here if you need us x

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you done the needle test over your hand which starts with your first pregnancy and the sex of baby and tells you all the pregnancies you have had and will have along with sex it seems to work for alot of people and I have been testing it out on people who aren't having anymore and its been bang on
> 
> I did it but with my wedding ring. If you do it over your tummy is suppposed to predict just this pregnancy and over your wrist all of them. Over my tummy is moved for a girl. Over my wrist it moved for a boy then stopped, then boy again and stopped, then boy a third time and stopped, then girl! But I'm not so hopeful now as I was when I did it because I've had about 97% boy guesses on my scan pic.:nope:Click to expand...

Well its been right for everyone I know and mine said girl for a loss then boy boy boy boy for my 4 boys then boy boy boy boy for miscarriages then girl and stopped you can do it on men too I did it on my partner my 4 children aren't his but had all the mcs with him his said boy boy boy boy girl so matched mine x


----------



## motherofboys

I didn't realise you could do it on men too, I'll have to try it on DH. He'll probably think I'm nuts LOL Actually I think I am but shhh


----------



## BeccaxBump

The ring thing worked on me, just to let you know. Said girl. Also, I done it over my cat and dog, as people said you could, and that was right :haha:.

Good luck ladies, hope you get your dream gender like I did <3.
xoxox


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha my OH thought I was mental but he was shocked when it came out the same as mine x


----------



## Guppy051708

Well i hope you all get your dream genders, not matter what <3

The ring said boy, girl, boy, girl for me....mine went like this: loss, boy, boy, girl. ...so i suppose it was pretty inaccurate for me but i say whatever gives you up, hold strong to that! hope is a good thing!


----------



## geordiemammy

Guppy051708 said:


> Well i hope you all get your dream genders, not matter what <3
> 
> The ring said boy, girl, boy, girl for me....mine went like this: loss, boy, boy, girl. ...so i suppose it was pretty inaccurate for me but i say whatever gives you up, hold strong to that! hope is a good thing!

Its just a sewing needle on thread that's meant to be used and held over your writing hand not tummy give it a try


----------



## Guppy051708

caleblake said:


> hello :hi:
> 
> newby creeping in here. Ive just started my :pink: sway. I have 2 wonderful sons, Caleb whos 3 next month and Blake whos 2 in sept. We will be ttc in october so taking 6 months to really give the diet, weight loss girl sway a good bash. look forward to chatting xxx

Welcome hon! Best of luck with TTC and your sway! Can't wait for you to get your :bfp:!

I'll add you to the front :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

maybebaby3 said:


> Well I'm team :blue: for certain. A bit sad its not :pink: but happy that all looks good with my little man. Now I can move on and get my head around having 3 boys!

:hugs: Im sorry you didn't hear girl afterall :hugs: I hope you find peace with having three boys. I know you are probably feeling so heavy right now, but maybe having three boys will be fun an interesting.


----------



## maybebaby3

I have one girl so it's not like I will never have a daughter but I was desperate to give her a sister xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah :dohh: i feel like such an ass. Sorry :blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

It's coz our siggies don't show up here! Difficult to remember who has what! :haha:


----------



## Willow87

Well just under 7 weeks till due date and am team yellow! Fully expecting baby to be a boy but still hoping for a pink bundle! I am convinced its a boy though because hubby only has boys in his family and this pregnancy has been a breeze. Plus my nub photo showed a slightly raised nub at 12 weeks and 3 days and had a few lean boy. But I am holding on to the fact that my nub was not clear and not typically boyish. think pink for me!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you have a little pink bundle willow. well done to you not finding out x


----------



## motherofboys

Thinking pink for you willow. I'm also convinced I'll have a boy for the same reasons as you, lots of boy guesses on nub and hubby very male dominated family


----------



## blakesmummy09

im 17 1/2 weeks with no#2 first was a little boy but hoping for :pink: all of my family are girls first just hoping this one will be a girl so i have one of each....find out on 29th of this month :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Thinking pink for you willow, motherofboys and blakesmummy!!!


----------



## curlylocks

Hi all,
I'm so glad this section is here.
I have a DS who will be 4 in June I'm currently 16 weeks with #2.
We tried to sway for :pink: but it was all pretty intense, we ended up doing several bits from different methods.
I feel totally different this time round. DS pregnancy was a breeze. This time I feel sick all day everyday, as well as looking totally awful all the time!!!
We find out the gender on May 10th (hubbies birthday!!).
I'm so desperate for a DD, I am hoping that I can keep convincing myself now that it will be DS2 so I'm not as upset.
Xxxx


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck for pink curlylocks


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies, just checking in! 2 days overdue and getting ever so slightly impatient to find out whether we're having a :blue: or :pink: bundle! I've found that as my due date approached I've been taken over by excitement about labour and having my little baby and I'm less upset at the thought of not getting a girl (convinced its a boy) :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Eleanor hope labour starts soon!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Hi everyone! I hope everyone is doing well. I wanted to update and say my baby girl has arrived!! 

Keira Sienna Leanne arrived Friday morning, April.12th/2013 @ 8:41am after a 3 hour labor! She was 2 days early (I am still shocked haha! My boys were over!) and was a teeny 6lbs 8oz (we expected her to be little =D) and 20 inches long. 

She's definitely ALL girl! 

Couldn't wait to try something on her lol.


(Weird angle sorry!)


Pretty red lips!


----------



## nearlythere38

Oohhhhh wow congratulations. Shes absolutely beautiful. Do u finally believe Shes a girl Haha, bet u double checked!! Awww enjoy xx


----------



## geordiemammy

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Hi everyone! I hope everyone is doing well. I wanted to update and say my baby girl has arrived!!
> 
> Keira Sienna Leanne arrived Friday morning, April.12th/2013 @ 8:41am after a 3 hour labor! She was 2 days early (I am still shocked haha! My boys were over!) and was a teeny 6lbs 8oz (we expected her to be little =D) and 20 inches long.
> 
> She's definitely ALL girl!
> 
> Couldn't wait to try something on her lol.
> 
> 
> (Weird angle sorry!)
> 
> 
> Pretty red lips!


Congratulations she is beautiful x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congratulations on your little girl zandt x


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations ZandT and I hope your baby arrives soon Eleanor


----------



## 6lilpigs

Beautiful, congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ah she's sooo cute! :cloud9:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations ZandT, shes absolutely lovely. You must be over the moon!

Hope your baby arrives soon Eleanor, I loved being team yellow, it made everything even more exciting.. can't imagine being overdue though, you must be going loopy. Get bouncing and DTD'ing :haha:


----------



## mom2b2013

OMG she is beautiful!! Makes me excited to have my own little girl soon. Congradulations :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Hi everyone! I hope everyone is doing well. I wanted to update and say my baby girl has arrived!!
> 
> Keira Sienna Leanne arrived Friday morning, April.12th/2013 @ 8:41am after a 3 hour labor! She was 2 days early (I am still shocked haha! My boys were over!) and was a teeny 6lbs 8oz (we expected her to be little =D) and 20 inches long.
> 
> She's definitely ALL girl!
> 
> Couldn't wait to try something on her lol.
> 
> 
> (Weird angle sorry!)
> 
> 
> Pretty red lips!

Oh my garsh, she is soo beautiful!!!! Congratulations hon! Im so happy for you. You must be beside yourself :cloud9:
Im so happy to hear you had a great birth too! Congrats!

PS where did you get her adorable headband?! Its so cute. And she looks GREAT in lilac!


----------



## Guppy051708

Eleanor ace said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in! 2 days overdue and getting ever so slightly impatient to find out whether we're having a :blue: or :pink: bundle! I've found that as my due date approached I've been taken over by excitement about labour and having my little baby and I'm less upset at the thought of not getting a girl (convinced its a boy) :)

Hope your baby makes his/her debute soon! cant wait to hear what your LO is :cloud9: you must be so excited and ready!


----------



## Guppy051708

Willow87 said:


> Well just under 7 weeks till due date and am team yellow! Fully expecting baby to be a boy but still hoping for a pink bundle! I am convinced its a boy though because hubby only has boys in his family and this pregnancy has been a breeze. Plus my nub photo showed a slightly raised nub at 12 weeks and 3 days and had a few lean boy. But I am holding on to the fact that my nub was not clear and not typically boyish. think pink for me!!

sending lots of :pink: vibes your way hon :dust:
it's getting close!


----------



## Guppy051708

blakesmummy09 said:


> im 17 1/2 weeks with no#2 first was a little boy but hoping for :pink: all of my family are girls first just hoping this one will be a girl so i have one of each....find out on 29th of this month :hugs:


Welcome! Congrats on your 2nd baby <3 The 29th will be here before you know it. Wishing you the best of luck. Hope you hear :pink: :dust:



curlylocks said:


> Hi all,
> I'm so glad this section is here.
> I have a DS who will be 4 in June I'm currently 16 weeks with #2.
> We tried to sway for :pink: but it was all pretty intense, we ended up doing several bits from different methods.
> I feel totally different this time round. DS pregnancy was a breeze. This time I feel sick all day everyday, as well as looking totally awful all the time!!!
> We find out the gender on May 10th (hubbies birthday!!).
> I'm so desperate for a DD, I am hoping that I can keep convincing myself now that it will be DS2 so I'm not as upset.
> Xxxx

So glad you found us! 
That will be fun finding out the sex on your mans b-day :cake:
Maybe all of those signs will mean a cute little girl ;) :dust:


________________________________________________________

you have both been added to the front post :friends:


----------



## Hotbump

I'm getting soo many girl guesses I cling to that :haha: Still nauseated and I'm 13wks 4 days hope that means baby is a girl (i know its an old wise tale) :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats Zandt she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Hotbump I am thinking pink for you! Don't go on ms as I was told that this time as I was really ill but it's a boy!


----------



## Hotbump

maybebaby3 said:


> Hotbump I am thinking pink for you! Don't go on ms as I was told that this time as I was really ill but it's a boy!

Oh I know I just keep reading so much into these old wives tales :haha::dohh:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you ladies! It was funny because after she came out no one checked for gender.. As we were certain she would be a she it was assumed she was. Until a nurse asked about gender I remember looking at my midwife and her saying "We didn't check" lol! Then she did and of course she was a girl. =) I guess my husband had a moment where he saw the umbilical cord between her legs and got a tad worried.


----------



## cckarting

Congrats Z and T she's beautiful!


----------



## motherofboys

I have never thought to check before. Then again I've seen their dangly bits clear as day on the scans LOL


----------



## maybebaby3

Hotbump said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Hotbump I am thinking pink for you! Don't go on ms as I was told that this time as I was really ill but it's a boy!
> 
> Oh I know I just keep reading so much into these old wives tales :haha::dohh:Click to expand...

I was like that and they all said girl and got my hopes up!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm a bit behind everyone else but congratulations ZandT! She is tiny! Is she a blondie? She has really fair eyebrows like my Lucas :thumbup:


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (29.3 KB)
image.jpg (29.3 KB)

Any gender guesses??? 
baby was not cooperative at all throughout the scan this is the best pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> Current Attachments (29.3 KB)
> image.jpg (29.3 KB)
> 
> Any gender guesses???
> baby was not cooperative at all throughout the scan this is the best pic

Im not sure if that's a nub I see or not, but if it is I would def say girl :)


----------



## motherofboys

I hope you get your girl. If that is the nub it does look girly to me but then I'm not very good and thought mine did at first LOL And I wouldn't want to get your hopes up when I don't really know what I'm talking about LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think that is a girl nub geordiemammy. I hope you have finally got your little girl :thumbup: when will you find out gender?


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm going to book gender scan for 3 weeks x


----------



## Guppy051708

^:dance: exciting!


----------



## geordiemammy

I couldn't possibly wait til my 20 week scan its eating away at me wanting to know x


----------



## Guppy051708

I know the feeling I went as early as a private tech would allow :blush: (16+0)


----------



## 6lilpigs

I would lean girl too on that pic :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Well on the 10th of may we shall find out fingers crossed for pink but as long as its healthly ill be happy x


----------



## motherofboys

My gender scan is the 7th of May......but I think I might be a bit mental cos I'm considering cancelling it.........and maybe not finding out at all!!!! 
After I've been so desperate to know, I'm now calming down and settling into the idea of a boy, and I always said I wanted one surprise and if I can't convince DH to try again then this is my last chance.
I've been concerned about depression after birth but I've got plenty of time if I change my mind again and still have my 22 week scan if I feel differently by then.
I really don't know what to do now.


----------



## geordiemammy

My mam told me to wait she said convince yourself its a boy but if I didn't find out I would always have in my mind it maybe a girl and I don't want the words its a boy to ruin the aftermath of the birth I'm pretty sure it will be a boy anyway but I want time to get used to it and enjoy the birth I had a surprise with ds2 so I have had that lol x


----------



## motherofboys

I wish I hadn't been so impatient with my 1st and had the surprise then. Ever since I've used the excuse "but what if its a girl I'll need to buy stuff" LOL


----------



## motherofboys

A friend just said to me "Oh God no! What if it was a girl and you missed out on that first girly shopping spree"


----------



## 30mummyof1

No there's no way I could not find out now, we had a surprise with our 1st and I wasn't too bothered either way either way then but after that I needed to know. I would have spent the whole pregnancy hoping for a girl and that wouldn't have been fair to me or him.
I was prepared for ds2 to be a boy as my scan showed a very obvious boy nub but it still took a while to get over :( I had to find ways to take my mind off it, buying a few new special things for him, maybe that I didn't need really but did help a little x


----------



## motherofboys

I haven't actually spoken to DH about it yet and I may still change my mind but I have been thinking about it.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know girly shopping will be great but its not going to be what ya want to do after ya just gave birth so ya need to do it first lol saying that my OH s friend was told they were having a girl and when the birth came he was a boy I dread that happening x


----------



## motherofboys

Thats the thing holding me back. If I had a girl I would want to go shopping before she was born. I'm not sure I can do it. But its just something I was thinking about. Yesterday I was so sure but now I'm thinking 'what if' LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

With out gender scan you get a 4d preview so ill be saying check in 4d to be certain of the sex cause I would be gutted if they said girl then it was a boy x


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I'm worried about that too. I don't think I would believe it anyway LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

If I hear them 3 little words ITS A GIRL ill probably fall off the bed lol x


----------



## motherofboys

Hahahaha yep I would too lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Lol I cried hysterically. Pretty embarrassing haha


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would be a mess too, just can't imagine hearing those words :sad1:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hiya girls, just checking in to say I had LO yesterday, my little yellow bundle turned pink! So over the moon :cloud9:.


----------



## geordiemammy

Eleanor ace said:


> Hiya girls, just checking in to say I had LO yesterday, my little yellow bundle turned pink! So over the moon :cloud9:.

Congratulations :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congratulations Eleanor x


----------



## Guppy051708

Cograts in team :pink:!!!! U must have been so thrilled finding out at the birth that u got ur dream daughter! <3


----------



## BeccaxBump

Eleanor ace said:


> Hiya girls, just checking in to say I had LO yesterday, my little yellow bundle turned pink! So over the moon :cloud9:.

Congrats on your little princess :cloud9:!

How are you getting on with your pregnancy, Guppy?

xoxox


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Eleanor thats superb news!! Huge congratulations!! Enjoy her x


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Eleanor ace said:


> Hiya girls, just checking in to say I had LO yesterday, my little yellow bundle turned pink! So over the moon :cloud9:.

So glad you got your girl :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just wanted to update that I had my NT scan yesterday and baby has me convinced its another little boy for us! So the swaying has worked twice for me now, we are over the moon:) So any ladies trying for blue I would recommend joining the genderdreaming site and having a good go at the High Everything diet for blue:thumbup:


----------



## motherofboys

Great news 6lilpigs.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Very pleased it has worked for you hun x


----------



## motherofboys

God I feel awful now. Last night I was crying because I want this baby to be a girl so much and this morning I hear from a friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy (so around 17 weeks) that she is in hospital and has lost her baby. 
I feel like a terrible person for caring about my babies gender at all while she is going through this. I should just be grateful that I've got a healthy baby who is still growing in there. 
I want to cry for her now. This is her 4th and we have been pregnant together every time. The last few years she has been having real mental health problems and this baby was a complete surprise and it took her a while to decide if she could cope with another baby. She decided to keep it and now this has happened.
Its so sobering that even though I'm out of 1st tri and will be 15 weeks tomorrow something could still go wrong. :(


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> God I feel awful now. Last night I was crying because I want this baby to be a girl so much and this morning I hear from a friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy (so around 17 weeks) that she is in hospital and has lost her baby.
> I feel like a terrible person for caring about my babies gender at all while she is going through this. I should just be grateful that I've got a healthy baby who is still growing in there.
> I want to cry for her now. This is her 4th and we have been pregnant together every time. The last few years she has been having real mental health problems and this baby was a complete surprise and it took her a while to decide if she could cope with another baby. She decided to keep it and now this has happened.
> Its so sobering that even though I'm out of 1st tri and will be 15 weeks tomorrow something could still go wrong. :(

It doesn't make you a horrible person you will love your baby no matter what the gender its your hormones that will be contributing to the girl thing as well!! Sorry to hear about your friend though its horrible when you think all should be ok from 12 weeks I can't imagine what she is going through xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I just feel so selfish. Just kind if puts it into perspective


----------



## Guppy051708

BeccaxBump said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls, just checking in to say I had LO yesterday, my little yellow bundle turned pink! So over the moon :cloud9:.
> 
> Congrats on your little princess :cloud9:!
> 
> How are you getting on with your pregnancy, Guppy?
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

It's going okay. Still pretty sick with the HG, but has been improving (slowly). 
It seems like with each pregnancy, they get increasingly harder. Over half way there, but im excited to meet this little one and be done :lol:


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Thanks, I just feel so selfish. Just kind if puts it into perspective

I know what you mean but everyone who has more than one if the same sex will really want the opposite its natural to feel like that don't punish yourself like I say I'm sure you will be happy either way girl or boy as long as its healthy!!

I really wanted a girl with ds4 but nearly lost him at 14 weeks so when I booked a gender scan and they said boy I wasnt as bothered as I had thought I would be you will be the same and I thought he was my last didn't expect to be having another one at all xx


----------



## Guppy051708

6lilpigs said:


> Just wanted to update that I had my NT scan yesterday and baby has me convinced its another little boy for us! So the swaying has worked twice for me now, we are over the moon:) So any ladies trying for blue I would recommend joining the genderdreaming site and having a good go at the High Everything diet for blue:thumbup:


:yipee: congrats hon!!!! thats awesome!

i second the genderdreaming comment!



motherofboys said:


> God I feel awful now. Last night I was crying because I want this baby to be a girl so much and this morning I hear from a friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy (so around 17 weeks) that she is in hospital and has lost her baby.
> I feel like a terrible person for caring about my babies gender at all while she is going through this. I should just be grateful that I've got a healthy baby who is still growing in there.
> I want to cry for her now. This is her 4th and we have been pregnant together every time. The last few years she has been having real mental health problems and this baby was a complete surprise and it took her a while to decide if she could cope with another baby. She decided to keep it and now this has happened.
> Its so sobering that even though I'm out of 1st tri and will be 15 weeks tomorrow something could still go wrong. :(

aw :hugs: im truly sorry for your friends recent loss.
I know that must be upsetting and scary but you are also dealing with feelings of guilt...i know it's really hard not to feel guilty but i dont think you should. Bc a loss still doesn't change your hearts desire for a particular relationship, ykwim? It is sad and we always welcome a healthy baby of course, but you are not a horrible person for having your heart in a place to want to love a DD. :nope: Losses are always tragic but dont feel guilty over your desire to have a daughter. I personally had a loss with my first baby and every time i heard "it's a boy" (even with DS1) i still had feelings of GD. Granted i was happy he was healthy, as i am with all of my children, but even myself experienced a loss and still had a huge desire for a DD and experienced GD. We are all only human. We can't help what our heart strings pull at. :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

I finally have a date for my scan :dance: hoping to hear pink :-D. Baby's hb was 160 today and I have gained 3lbs in one month :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

When's your scan? really hoping you get to hear pink x


----------



## Hotbump

30mummyof1 said:


> When's your scan? really hoping you get to hear pink x

It's in May 23rd, seems ages away though :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Hope you hear pink hotbump!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: May 23rd will be here before you know it! 
:pink: :dust:


----------



## EstelSeren

I found out this morning that I'm expecting another little girl. I've decided I'm OK with it, but it did feel like I was almost mourning the loss of the boy I could have had as well as being so happy to be carrying a healthy baby girl. I hold onto the hope that our financial situation, etc will improve over the next few years so this won't be my last pregnancy! The idea of not being able to try again quickly after having this baby is harder to fathom with them being a girl!

Beca :wave:


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations. You have such a positive attitude and I hope that one day in the future you get your boy.


----------



## motherofboys

Has anybody seen geordiemammy?


----------



## Guppy051708

EstelSeren said:


> I found out this morning that I'm expecting another little girl. I've decided I'm OK with it, but it did feel like I was almost mourning the loss of the boy I could have had as well as being so happy to be carrying a healthy baby girl. I hold onto the hope that our financial situation, etc will improve over the next few years so this won't be my last pregnancy! The idea of not being able to try again quickly after having this baby is harder to fathom with them being a girl!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Congrats on another sweet girl <3
So sorry you didn't hear boy :hugs: i know that is heartbreak, but you have such a great outlook and thats fab that you have intentions of trying again. I hope you get your boy next time but in the meantime im so happy to hear you have a healthy baby on board :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> Has anybody seen geordiemammy?

i have not...off to stalk :winkwink:


----------



## maybebaby3

Estelseren congrats in your girl. Hope you get to try for your boy at a later date!


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Has anybody seen geordiemammy?

I'm here lol I'm loaded with cold still totally knackered all the time and sickness is still ongoing so bad that im getting woke up at 5:30am to throw up!! I'm waiting for this boost of energy that they say you get but so far I'm not feeling it :( got a Doppler last week and herd baby's hb a few times its between 150-156 so pleased I can check in on him/her when it will keep still lol 

Eee motherofboys not long til you find out its Tuesday isn't it??? 

I have a cervical scan on Tuesday and gender one on the 10th I don't know if I'm excited or nervous xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Really excited for everyone waiting for their gender scans :happydance:

Hope you are feeling better soon gerogiemammy x


----------



## motherofboys

Glad to here your OK(ish) I've just started coming down with something I think. I'm all mucusy and can't clear my throat and when I cough my chest hurts.
Sorry to hear your sickness is still so strong. Mine was easing off and has now kicked back in and I've not go any energy yet. I'm ready to sleep again already and haven't even been up 3 hours LOL
Yep my scan is tuesday! Eek so nervous and scared. Feel like I'm on a roller-coaster with the girl/boy feelings and whether I'll be ok with a boy or not. I want to know now but am scared because if/when they say boy thats the dream over with!
I'm looking forward to hearing what your having too. Good Luck at your scan.


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Glad to here your OK(ish) I've just started coming down with something I think. I'm all mucusy and can't clear my throat and when I cough my chest hurts.
> Sorry to hear your sickness is still so strong. Mine was easing off and has now kicked back in and I've not go any energy yet. I'm ready to sleep again already and haven't even been up 3 hours LOL
> Yep my scan is tuesday! Eek so nervous and scared. Feel like I'm on a roller-coaster with the girl/boy feelings and whether I'll be ok with a boy or not. I want to know now but am scared because if/when they say boy thats the dream over with!
> I'm looking forward to hearing what your having too. Good Luck at your scan.

I'm sure you will be fine boy or girl I'm convincing myself mine is a boy so I'm not too disappointed if they say boy it's nerve racking waiting I just need to know so I can start buying asda has all the baby stuff on offer at the minute and I want the pink bottles if its a girl and the blue if its a boy and they have £15 off six tommee tippee bottles which is a bargin lol I know what you mean about nerves and being scared I'm a mix of them and excitement!! 

The day after my scan I'm meeting the in laws for the first time been with oh 2 years but never met his parents yet I'm hoping I'm not to disappointed after the scan cause that might effect the mood when I meet them and don't want them thinking I'm a misery haha xx


----------



## motherofboys

I was in asda yesterday and DH was like "oo look baby stuff" and I wouldn't even look. I can't cos he tries to encourage me to look at girl stuff. 

Good luck meeting the in laws!


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> I was in asda yesterday and DH was like "oo look baby stuff" and I wouldn't even look. I can't cos he tries to encourage me to look at girl stuff.
> 
> Good luck meeting the in laws!

My oh is the same he said he was just going to buy the pink ones and I was like I would of killed you if you had of and when we are in shops I go straight to boys stuff and he is picking girls stuff up going arr how cute to which I reply what's the point I know it's bloody cute but ill probably never get to buy it so stop its like teasing you I don't think they really understand what it's like maybe If you had all girls he would get it my oh just wants a girl cause he knows it would complete the family it's his first so I'm pretty sure he won't be bothered either way x


----------



## motherofboys

Mine uses the girls name we have had picked out for 8 years to talk about the baby and I want to strangle him. Last night he was all 'she this and she that' and I just said its not going to be a girl. I told him last week how much I wanted this one to be a girl and how bad I felt for even caring and he didn't have anything to say about it, but still goes on about a girl.


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Mine uses the girls name we have had picked out for 8 years to talk about the baby and I want to strangle him. Last night he was all 'she this and she that' and I just said its not going to be a girl. I told him last week how much I wanted this one to be a girl and how bad I felt for even caring and he didn't have anything to say about it, but still goes on about a girl.

I really don't think they get it I refer to baby as him but everyone else ie friends oh refer to it as her/she which is difficult I have a list of people to text when we know I may as well do a template for its a boy though I know this sounds stupid but I makes me feel like I have done something wrong and I'm not allowed to have a girl at my cervical scan on Tuesday I'm going to ask if they have any idea about the sex as will be 15+5 and I'm going to hope I don't need a stitch down there cause that's just more worry x


----------



## motherofboys

I know what you mean, I do feel like perhaps I did something wrong, or theres something in me that would mean I would just be an awful girl Mum and am only allowed boys.
And its everybodies favourite subject of course. I know people like to guess anyway but if you have all one gender then it becomes the focus of every conversation. I'm fed up with saying that I really don't mind and that I know I will only have boys and I'm fine with that, I've always prefered boys blah blah blah


----------



## geordiemammy

One of my friends has 2 boys and she keeps saying boys are better man but with this one she keeps going on about a girl the first thing people say to me is are you finding out?? My reply of course I am cause couldn't go the full 9 months with people guessing then getting my hopes up and it being a boy my man thinks I should wait but I couldn't like I said in a previous post we couldn't find out with the second and everyone had me thinking its a girl and it was a boy and although I wasn't to bothered as it was only my second I think if he had of been a girl I would of stopped at 2 but then I wouldn't of had John and jake and they are great I really didn't expect to have another one now but I told my oh I would have one and one only as he doesn't have any and it's been hell getting there after losing the 4 then all the problems with cervix and blood clotting I hate having to inject myself daily and have the extra stress of everything as well as the super tiredness (which I have never had before) and the extra sickness again never had it before but will all be worth it x


----------



## BeccaxBump

I think you're having a girl, Geordie. 
xoxox


----------



## geordiemammy

What makes you say that lol I'm not sure if because its a different dad that's why I'm worse with this one x


----------



## motherofboys

This one has been so different for me too but I'm sure its my body tricking me rather than a sign its a girl.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I really think girl too, your scan showed such a girlie looking nub Geordiemammy.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well only 5 days to find out just plan plenty of stuff to do over the bank holiday weekend to take your mind off it so it doesn't drag I can't wait until you find out I really hope it's pink xx


----------



## motherofboys

My BIL is talking about having a BBQ if the weather is nice Saturday so fingers crossed that goes ahead. 
Sunday if its nice we will probably take the boys to the playing field, DS2 wants a new bike but I want him to practice a bit more on DS1s old bike before I pay out for a new one for him. So possibly get the bikes out if DS3s new inner tube has arrived by then LOL and take a foot ball up and I'll just sit on the grass and watch them HAHA 
Monday DH is working so he won't have to go in Tuesday, and by then I'll be one day away!

The thing is I know all pregnancies are different, but when you have had several similar pregnancies and all the same gender it does make you wonder when you have a very different pregnancy. 

What time is your scan Friday? Mines at 11am. I'll be checking back to see how you got on.


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine is 11:40 a week Friday I really hope they can see through my fat lmao and like I say with the free view 4d I just want them to check the bits haha x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sending you lots of pink wishes for your scan motherofboys, I so hope it is a little girl x


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you. Its good to know other people are thinking pink for me too lol


----------



## geordiemammy

On your scan if you use the dark white line I would say girl and I have read that sometimes when it's a fork like numb it normally means girl I got no guesses on in-gender was a bit gutted lol anyway it's 50/50 either way but ill keep everything crossed its a pink one xx


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah its that bit at the top thats causing all my boy guesses, I thought it was the leg but it does look very much like boy parts.


----------



## geordiemammy

It maybe the leg I think scans are hard to read really I need to find my boys scans and compare mine lol x


----------



## motherofboys

I didn't have any nubs in my others scans so couldn't compare and went mad looking at others online lol


----------



## geordiemammy

I don't know if there are nubs on mine but I can remember they all looked the same just about x


----------



## motherofboys

How do you feel looking at your scan? Like do you feel like its a girl or a boy? I know it might be weird but I just get a feeling from mine. Sure I'm wrong but hey ho LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I know what you mean from looking at mine I feel girl but I'm pretty sure I'm wrong and I only feel that cause its what I want x


----------



## motherofboys

ts so hard to work out whats a real feeling/instinct and whats desire isn't it


----------



## geordiemammy

Here is a question for all the women having girls!! 

With my boys a got a little bit hairy I'm really dark but with this one I really hairy to the point where I feel people will look lol it's mainly my neck there which I very much hope will go once baby is here generally I don't have a hairy neck lol just wondered if anyone else had the same side effect x


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah totally I'm just hoping these 9 days go quick so I can know its really dragging since telling people im pregnant think I should of kept it quiet for longer x


----------



## Hotbump

Same here DH is so sure baby is a girl that it only makes me more upset.


----------



## BeccaxBump

geordiemammy said:


> What makes you say that lol I'm not sure if because its a different dad that's why I'm worse with this one x

Your first scan is very similar to Lily's (my daughter).
xoxox


----------



## geordiemammy

Well fingers crossed :)


----------



## MileyMamma

geordiemammy said:


> Current Attachments (29.3 KB)
> image.jpg (29.3 KB)
> 
> Any gender guesses???
> baby was not cooperative at all throughout the scan this is the best pic

Don't want to get your hopes up but I'm guessing pink x


----------



## Guppy051708

geordie-i really think you are having a girl!

motherofboys- im still convinced that is a leg...im leaning :pink: for you...

cant wait for you ladies to find out! although i also understand the nerves with the days ahead to finding out too...hate the entire feeling of waiting when you've gone through GD so many times before :hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

Thanks girls this time next week ill be a wreck and not sleep on the Thursday night through nerves fear and excitement all at once lol I'm going to see if they have an idea Tuesday too though at the hospital xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks Guppy I really hope your right.


----------



## geordiemammy

Motherofboys I really hope that next week you get pink on Tuesday and I get pink on Friday and that would make my week if we both got a pink bundle x


----------



## Guppy051708

It will be a joyous week in this thread. Im keeping everything crossed :dust:


----------



## motherofboys

I don't feel so hopeful for myself but I really hope you get pink so that at least one of us does.


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill feel terrible if you don't get pink and I do cause I know what it's like!! I bet you get pink and I get blue lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

We need to both get pink because if one of us do the other will feel awful LOL I hope they can tell you tuesday though I know its much more important they look at your cervix. You must be just as nervous about that as you are about next friday!


----------



## geordiemammy

I wasn't too panicked about it until I read the thread about it on here now I'm crapping myself I really would rather not have a stitch put in but if I have to I have to :( I'm hoping he can give me an idea on Tuesday just cause I'm so impatient lol just got another appointment today for Thursday have no idea why ill have to ask on Tuesday if I really need the Thursday appointment I may as well get my post sent to that hospital the amount of time I'm there!! This is defo my last boy or girl it's just been one thing after another and I'm already sick of the needles every day think there is 136 left to go I could cry when it comes to the time to give myself it my belly is so sensitive too and full of bruises so starting to really hurt when I'm doing them :((((( then all the cervical stuff and my SPd has kicked in with a vengeance these last few days 

On a brighter note I have just purchased my first baby thing lol the tommee tippee steriliser full kit ya get bloody loads of stuff in it was reduced from 99.99 to 64.99 then I got an extra 10% off absolute bargin get bottle warmer on the go single steriliser 5 big bottles 3 little bottles and a few other things I just can't resist a bargin lol x


----------



## geordiemammy

Hopefully pink all the way next week :))) x


----------



## motherofboys

I love a bargain. Can't wait to start buying LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Well I figured I'll just buy the pink bottle or blue ones when I know x


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah thats a good idea, I'd love to buy a few pink bottles. I have a next to knew steriliser in the box in the loft. I bought it because DS1 and 2 I breastfed for a few days/few weeks and then bottle fed, DS3 I ended up feeding much much longer and not needing the sterliser apart from the few times I expressed. This time I don't plan on feeding as long and will also express more or introduce a small amount of formula because the boys want to feed the baby and are excited about it.


----------



## nearlythere38

Just checking in, 5 sleeps until c-section. I had a scan last week and made her check the sex again, so Thats the third time Ive been told girl....still wont believe it til Shes in my arms!!


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! so close to meeting sweet LO :cloud9:


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Yeah thats a good idea, I'd love to buy a few pink bottles. I have a next to knew steriliser in the box in the loft. I bought it because DS1 and 2 I breastfed for a few days/few weeks and then bottle fed, DS3 I ended up feeding much much longer and not needing the sterliser apart from the few times I expressed. This time I don't plan on feeding as long and will also express more or introduce a small amount of formula because the boys want to feed the baby and are excited about it.

Well by Tuesday you maybe can buy some pink ones bet ya get straight out shopping xx


----------



## Hotbump

Scan booked for May 4th, really hope its a girl but have a feeling its a boy.


----------



## geordiemammy

Bet ya can't wait :) x


----------



## Hotbump

Yes! Saturday seems so far away lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: sweet! so close, hotbump!


----------



## dollych

Hello!!!,

Can I join you???. I'm WTC and plan on TTC in Sept/ Oct this year. We are going to try and sway Girl.
I have two boys who are 3 and 3 months. I had GD really bad with my second son. I found out I was having another boy at my 16 week Gender scan, but now he is here I love him to bits, I knew I would, but I long so much for a little Girl.
This will be our last Baby and I hope and pray that it is a Girl.
I will be stalking this thread until Sept for any tips!!!. 
Good luck to everyone and I really hope you get you're little boys and Girls xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

dollych said:


> Hello!!!,
> 
> Can I join you???. I'm WTC and plan on TTC in Sept/ Oct this year. We are going to try and sway Girl.
> I have two boys who are 3 and 3 months. I had GD really bad with my second son. I found out I was having another boy at my 16 week Gender scan, but now he is here I love him to bits, I knew I would, but I long so much for a little Girl.
> This will be our last Baby and I hope and pray that it is a Girl.
> I will be stalking this thread until Sept for any tips!!!.
> Good luck to everyone and I really hope you get you're little boys and Girls xxx

Welcome :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome dolly! :hi:

hope you get your dream gender! i'll add you to the front :thumbup:

You and i sound a lot a like! thats exactly what happened to me. I had some GD with DS1 but i knew we would have another, but when i found out DS2 was a boy, the GD was off the roof. Even postnatally it was bad. I gender swayed via Gender Dreaming site, and im happy to say it was a success, we are now expecting :pink:. I would highly recommend checking that site out for tips


----------



## geordiemammy

Guppy could you add me to the front again please x


----------



## Guppy051708

Fixing it now. 
I added you before but sometimes the links and text get really hard to sift through and i may have accidentally deleted you whilist updating :blush:

fixing :comp:


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont want to steal anyone's thunder, but since i run this thread i feel it's important to keep it updated as it brings hope and encouragement to other women. And if not that at least it brings a sense of community when going through such a time and desire that is often looked at as taboo :friends:

Congrats to *cckarting *and *sethsmummy* on the arrival of your baby boy! :blue: I know you both wanted girls, but I am sure you are just so in love :cloud9: enjoy these little moments <3

Congrats to *_jellybean_* and *Vicyi* on the arrival of your much longed for baby girls :pink: Enjoy! <3


*Willow87* and *LilMiss_91*. Congratulations on finding out the sex of your baby boys. :cloud9: im sorry you didn't hear :pink: :hugs: but i hope you fall madly in love with your little boys <3

*Lilli* Congrats on giving your daughter a sister have such a wonderful bond with! I know you wanted to hear boy, but it will be a blessing to watch that relationship unfold <3

*blakesmummy09*- Huge congrats on finding out you got your dream gender! :yipee: Enjoy those girly kisses, once she arrives! <3


*Praying41More*- how did your gender scan go?


*bump_wanted* - Have you had your gender scan yet? How did that go? I see your siggy, are you having a boy? Wasn't sure if that was your last name or your LOs name :cloud9: congrats if you are!

*curlylocks* - have you had your anomaly scan yet? Find out what your LO is?


----------



## TriChick

Hi ladies, mind if I join??:) I'm Jen, DS is 15months old and I'm currently 7 weeks preggo. It was always my dream to have one of each. While a boy would be wonderful, I'm hoping a little that LO will be a girl:) We'll see!!


----------



## maybebaby3

motherofboys said:


> Thanks Guppy I really hope your right.

Guppy was right with my scan pic! She said :blue: and indeed he is!


----------



## geordiemammy

Isn't it weird when you look at the front page how many want girls to boys lol x


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck hotbump! 

geordiemammy I will have too rush back to get DS3 from preschool but I will be online browsing straight away LOL Even if its just to cheer me up buying little blue suits LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

That's the way I'm looking at it too I'm sure it will cheer me up buying blue just buying at all will lol eeee only 4 more sleeps for you I'm excited for you :) x


----------



## motherofboys

I think I'm getting more excited now. I'm more convinced every day that I'll hear boy, but I'm also excited to see the baby. I feel I missed out on my 12 week scan looking for a nub and I hear these scans are much more detailed so I'm looking forward to seeing all the little fingers and toes. I'm also hoping to feel some proper kicks soon. I felt my others around 16 weeks and I turned 16 weeks yesterday. I've felt some rolling, wriggling for a while now, but waiting to feel that 'poke' from the inside.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have been feeling little flutters for weeks and when we listen in to the heartbeat I sometime feel it moving a little as I hear it moving saying that last night after listening in a rolled onto my side and it felt like it was doing summer salts but I'm yet to feel any proper kicks I'm only 15+1 weeks though so its still early with it being oh first I can't wait til he can feel it I got a bit worried last night as hb is normally in the 150s but it was 142-146 but I think it was sleeping til we started listening in xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm like you though convinced the closer it gets that they will say boy and the private scans do seen to show more I had one with ds4 at 18 weeks and they were clearer than his 22week NHS one I even have a pic of his willy lol x


----------



## motherofboys

Haha its funny you should say that, at my last midwife appointment she had trouble finding the heartbeat and she said "I'm not at all worried because I can hear the baby moving away from me so its ok in there, you have a naughty baby" she did find it in the end but you could hear like a swish or a bump as it wriggled away, I'm not surprised to find I have a trouble maker though LOL

I'm actually excited thinking about getting all the old baby clothes from the loft and sorting through them, even if I will be using them all again this time. I've been catching up on my washing with the nice weather and I can't wait to see tiny vests and baby grows hanging next to my boys t-shirts etc
I'm feeling more excited and I am still so sure I'm having a boy but I think I'll be OK.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know I can't wait to see all the little clothes again my baby is defo naughty he/she does the same we find it then it moves away it kicked the Doppler last night as if to say stop poking that thing at me x


----------



## motherofboys

Its funny cos it wouldn't move for the scan so they had trouble seeing the spine and kidneys and then it wouldn't keep still for the midwife. Definitely trouble LOL


----------



## cckarting

thanks guppy! he is absolutely perfect! we named him Benton and couldn't be more in love! As soon as i heard him cry i was over the moon, he's the best baby anyone could ask for. He sleep from about 10:30-11 to between 3:30-5. Lastnight he slept from 1130-530. the boys adore him, so happy to have my 3 boys together.


----------



## Hotbump

Eeeek! Tomorrow is the day! Want to hear pink but think i'll hear blue, although this pregnancy is way different than my boys :shrug:


----------



## geordiemammy

Hotbump said:


> Eeeek! Tomorrow is the day! Want to hear pink but think i'll hear blue, although this pregnancy is way different than my boys :shrug:

Let us know ASAP when you find out hot bump and thinking pink for you x


----------



## Guppy051708

TriChick said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join??:) I'm Jen, DS is 15months old and I'm currently 7 weeks preggo. It was always my dream to have one of each. While a boy would be wonderful, I'm hoping a little that LO will be a girl:) We'll see!!

:hi: welcome! Congrats on your :bfp:
Hope you get your girl.
Will you be finding out before birth?


----------



## Hotbump

I will! :-D. Decided that if I hear boy im going to use my brother's name as a middle name for baby in his memory  That way I wont feel so bad about being team blue again.


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> Isn't it weird when you look at the front page how many want girls to boys lol x

yeah, lol i noticed that as well.
Probably has something to do with the fact that girls are hard to concieve. there are a lot of boy mamas here.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hotbump said:


> I will! :-D. Decided that if I hear boy im going to use my brother's name as a middle name for baby in his memory  That way I wont feel so bad about being team blue again.

aww <3 that is so sweet and double bonus bc it helps your mindset :friends:


----------



## geordiemammy

Hotbump said:


> I will! :-D. Decided that if I hear boy im going to use my brother's name as a middle name for baby in his memory  That way I wont feel so bad about being team blue again.

That's really nice I have my sisters name as a middle name for mine if its a girl in her memory and one of my sons has the same name as my brother but it wasn't after him lol x


----------



## Guppy051708

We are naming DD's middle name after my sister, who can't have children anymore. She has a 9 yr old boy from a previous relationship but her and her DH have been TTC for years now and found out why it's not happening. 

Geordie, is today your u/s?


----------



## Guppy051708

cckarting said:


> thanks guppy! he is absolutely perfect! we named him Benton and couldn't be more in love! As soon as i heard him cry i was over the moon, he's the best baby anyone could ask for. He sleep from about 10:30-11 to between 3:30-5. Lastnight he slept from 1130-530. the boys adore him, so happy to have my 3 boys together.

<3 Perfect :cloud9: im so happy to hear he is doing so well and you are so in love...aww :cloud9:


----------



## motherofboys

If this one is a boy then we will have my grandad and DH grnadad as middle names, if its a girl it will be DH mum and my Nan as middle names


----------



## motherofboys

Also HotBump I'll be out all day tomorrow, BIL is having a BBQ so I will be thinking of you all day even if I can't keep checking back LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Guppy051708 said:


> We are naming DD's middle name after my sister, who can't have children anymore. She has a 9 yr old boy from a previous relationship but her and her DH have been TTC for years now and found out why it's not happening.
> 
> Geordie, is today your u/s?

No next Friday x


----------



## motherofboys

Any news from HotBump?


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Any news from HotBump?

I was wondering myself x


----------



## Guppy051708

Friday will be here soon enough :dance:



geordiemammy said:


> motherofboys said:
> 
> 
> Any news from HotBump?
> 
> I was wondering myself xClick to expand...

Me too. Hope it went well!


----------



## motherofboys

I hope everything is OK.


----------



## geordiemammy

I hope so too!!! mind motherofboys don't leave us hanging on Tuesday ill be stalking to find out only 3 more sleeps :) x


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: WSS!! lol


----------



## motherofboys

Hahaha. My scan is at 11 and I think it said it takes about 20 minutes, and its half hour away, then will have to pick DS3 up either from pre-school if we make it back for 12 or from SIL (who is 2 doors away) as long as she doesn't keep us talking too long I should be able to up date around 12:30/1pm (UK time) LMAO! 

DH has only bloody gone an told all his family that we are finding out on Tuesday. I wanted time to get my head around a 4th boy, although the last few days I've felt very calm about it all and I THINK I have dealt with most of my feelings since my 12 week scan. I also wasn't going to reveal the gender until I'd have my other scan at 22 weeks. 
I only found out cos SIL asked today how they will be able to tell the sex from as scan as she thought the only/most accurate way was to take some of the fluid around the baby. 
Her children are 22 and 20 years old so I know things have changed a lot and I don't even know if you could tell back then via scans. I know she didn't know until she gave birth. But how did she think I had found out that all my others were boys? 
I tried to explain to her about how the external parts of the baby have developed enough by 16 weeks to see a difference, and all she kept going on about was "I suppose if they can see inside to see the babies kidneys and heart they will be able to see if its got a womb or not" No they will actually be looking between the legs.


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha bless her but she has a point surely they can see a womb if its a girl x


----------



## motherofboys

I have always wondered why they couldn't see those organs, there'd be no wrong gender scans then.


----------



## Hotbump

Hi everyone, sorry i took so long to post back took a long nap after the scan :haha: OH doesn't want me to post anything public but if you want to know just send me a pm on here and I'll gladly tell you :-D. He wants to keep it a surprise from family, they are dying to know and maybe following me here lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Hotbump said:


> Hi everyone, sorry i took so long to post back took a long nap after the scan :haha: OH doesn't want me to post anything public but if you want to know just send me a pm on here and I'll gladly tell you :-D. He wants to keep it a surprise from family, they are dying to know and maybe following me here lol

Totally PMing you right now :haha:


----------



## geordiemammy

I have pm'd too lol xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Wishing you lots of luck and a smooth sailing csection tomorrrow, nearlythere. It'll be a beautiful day :) Enjoy her x


----------



## motherofboys

PM'ing


----------



## geordiemammy

Eeee motherofboys I'm so excited for your scan I'm gutted I have to wait til Friday :( x


----------



## Guppy051708

Best of luck tomorrow nearlythere!
Bet it will be a glorious feeling holding your sweet LO :cloud9:


----------



## motherofboys

I know 2 more sleeps!


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm defo asking on Tuesday if they will have a spy and tell me what they think my appointment is at 1:30 but ill have my phone on me to find out pink or blue when you post lol 

I think I have totally come to terms with the fact that ill hear blue that's what I'm expecting anyway plus I really still can't think of a girls name I like loads but ain't found one that I think aww that's lovely pretty and cute I liked pandora but my friend said all it will remind people of is pandora braclets I can't wait to buy stuff pink or blue I just want to buy baby things :) x


----------



## motherofboys

I know I'm getting impatient now. Even though I don't have much I will actually need to buy, I really want to be able to buy something now, that will keep me going for a while then after our holiday in August I think I will sort everything else. If I can just by a blanket or little baby grow or something now and possibly another in a couple of months LOL

I have to admit I keep looking at things around the house and thinking maybe a boy would be for the best. Like we just bought DS3 a play mobil knights castle. He plays with it loads but I keep thinking if I had a boy it would get even more use. We really have had our moneys worth out of things LOL I know a girl COULD play with he castle, but I think I would want to buy her a pretty girls one LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I understand what you mean xx


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm TTC #1 and hoping for a little boy!
May I join?


----------



## geordiemammy

Welcome guppy should be along soon to add you to the front page :)


----------



## nearlythere38

Guppy051708 said:


> Best of luck tomorrow nearlythere!
> Bet it will be a glorious feeling holding your sweet LO :cloud9:

Thanks hun, but its not tomorrow. Its sunday night here nkw and i am going in Tuesday morning. So tomorrow is my last day


----------



## maybebaby3

Cant wait to hear all your updates!!! Hope you get the genders you want!


----------



## motherofboys

My scan is tomorrow!


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> My scan is tomorrow!

Eeee this time in 24hrs you shall be on your way there only one more sleep :happydance: xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Massive good luck to the ladies having scans tomorrow!!
Hotbump I'm so PMing you now! :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

I can't believe I'll know tomorrow! And I get to see my little baby again.


----------



## motherofboys

Gah, why did I have to go for one more guess before tomorrow? Someone on GD just said that although they are 'no expert' the nub looks a bit 'big' to them and am I sure its not a part of the leg!!! Now I keep looking and thinking "is that big for a nub? is it normal size? will it just be a well endowed boy or is that actually the leg like I thought originally?"


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry me again LOL
I may have just felt 3 little taps from baby! All were in the same spot so I hope it was! Have to see if I feel any more later. I felt the others around 16/17 weeks so fingers crossed.


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Sorry me again LOL
> I may have just felt 3 little taps from baby! All were in the same spot so I hope it was! Have to see if I feel any more later. I felt the others around 16/17 weeks so fingers crossed.

I was lying in the grass before and oh was like is the baby moving cause your belly is in places!! I feel the odd tap but that's it still felt ds4 really early though think I'm just to fat to notice lol xx


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Gah, why did I have to go for one more guess before tomorrow? Someone on GD just said that although they are 'no expert' the nub looks a bit 'big' to them and am I sure its not a part of the leg!!! Now I keep looking and thinking "is that big for a nub? is it normal size? will it just be a well endowed boy or is that actually the leg like I thought originally?"

Well you won't have to keep guessing by 11:30 tomorrow as you will know!!

Sending loads of pink dust your way hoping its pink all the way xxx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, it will be here before I know it what with school runs and having to travel. DH said he needs to get petrol as well so wont even have an hour in doors between dropping the boys off at school and leaving! Thats good cos I hate waiting round for things LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck motherofboys xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, less than 3 hours now!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck hun x


----------



## motherofboys

Looks like I'm joining the exclusive club of 4 of a kind LOL It is another boy. But I had 1 moment where I thought "well thats that then" and then I was ok again and enjoyed my scan so I guess I'm greatful for that very boyish nub now. I got used to the idea the past few weeks since my scan and actually feel happy and excited. His perfect, and already such a monkey, both scans and my last midwife appointment his given them trouble LOL
https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/9c6ea02e-orig_zps57a3077b.jpg


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Looks like I'm joining the exclusive club of 4 of a kind LOL It is another boy. But I had 1 moment where I thought "well thats that then" and then I was ok again and enjoyed my scan so I guess I'm greatful for that very boyish nub now. I got used to the idea the past few weeks since my scan and actually feel happy and excited. His perfect, and already such a monkey, both scans and my last midwife appointment his given them trouble LOL
> https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/9c6ea02e-orig_zps57a3077b.jpg

Congrats and told you ya wouldn't be as bothered as you thought :))) 

I was admitted to hospital last night with a massive pv bleed and they thought my waters may have gone I still don't know what's happening as they haven't checked on baby yet but they have told me to expect the worst bleeding has almost stopped now though :( 

I'm so pleased your little bundle is ok and he looks so cute :))) xx


----------



## motherofboys

OMG I really hope your OK and baby is hanging on in there!

DH admitted in the car he was scared in case it was a boy, but he seems ok and was laughing saying he spotted straight away it was a boy. So I think where as I was convincing myself it was a boy to stop myself being upset (and it seems to have worked) he was convincing himself it was a girl in the hope that if he truly believed it, it would come true LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry you didn't get your dream gender motherofboys, i'm glad you are ok with it and happy now you know x

omg geordiemam, that awful, hope everything is ok with little one. Sending lots and lots of best wishes x


----------



## motherofboys

At least I get to keep my user name LMAO


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good point yes, not like mine which is completely wrong! :haha:


----------



## geordiemammy

Just had scan baby is good water still intact and cervix is a good length placenta is a bit low so scanning again in 3 weeks :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's fab news geordiemammy, :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

Aw excellent news, so pleased everything looks good!


----------



## Guppy051708

Motherofboys- slim glad to ear u have a happy healthy baby :cloud9: sorry u didn't hear girl :hugs: u seem to be in great spirits tho! I love ur positivity and good point about the user name lol

Geordie-:hug: I'm glad things are looking good. That must have been so scary tho :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

MelliPaige said:


> I'm TTC #1 and hoping for a little boy!
> May I join?

Welcome! I will add u to the front page as soon as I get my computer back. Congrats on TTC! I hope it happens quickly I for u and u get ur dream gender :dust:


----------



## Hotbump

Geordie- glad everything is okay  

Motherofboys- congratulations on your little boy :-D 

Im getting too many pms :haha: so i might as well announce that im team blue


----------



## maybebaby3

Motherofboys - Glad you're feeling positive :)

Geordie - glad things are looking good!


----------



## geordiemammy

Thanks girls and ill probably be joining the team blue on Friday but now I just don't care as long as its ok after after last night :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Geordie 

Hot bump do u want me to change the front post or keep it as is until the birth? Wasn't sure since u announced ur team. Congrats again!


----------



## motherofboys

Its funny how life has a way of throwing something at you so you don't care any more. The last couple of days I had managed to convince myself there was something wrong. I convinced myself that the wriggling movements I felt were not the baby at all, and then after I felt taps yesterday I convinced myself over night they have been nerves twitching and not baby. I was just so glad he was ok.


----------



## geordiemammy

Are they sure he is a he lol xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah it puts things into perspective!


----------



## geordiemammy

Defo does x


----------



## motherofboys

It was pretty obvious LOL At first she just sort of skimmed across and I missed it and she said boy and moved on and I thought "she isn't leaving it at that is she?" and then she came back between the legs and got a clearer shot and you could see he was a boy and she paused it and said "I'm in no doubt its a boy" LOL

Its funny I was getting really annoyed because she kept calling him 'it'. Saying "theres its foot" "its got its hand in front of its face" "its tricking us and every time I think its going to turn on its back it rolls the other way again" and I was thinking "you just told me and he's a boy and showed me his bits, you know he's a boy so why are you calling him it!" When I thought I'd be sad saying him and he etc


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm over the moon your happy xx


----------



## motherofboys

Its weird I feel like I built it up to be something more than it really was for me. I never cared with my other boys, and the other week I was looking at the little girls coming to collect their older siblings from school thinking I never have that and how sad I was, and girls clothes and toys made me want to cry. Now I know, I looked at the girls today and I didn't feel sad, they were just children rather than something I wouldn't have. I think maybe if DH did say we could have one more I'd just see what we got and rather than panic whether or not it would be a girl. But atm I feel like we are ok with 4 and this will probably be us done, where as before I thought if its not a girl I'd HAVE to try again.


----------



## geordiemammy

I was like that with ds4 didn't think I would have anymore so was happy and now although a girl would be lovely ill be fine either way xx


----------



## motherofboys

As soon as I accepted it would be a boy I felt really calm about it all again, I think because I kept saying I wanted a girl and needed a girl and hoped it was a girl I felt it even more. 
I'm just happy now to be able to say he instead of s/he or it LOL


----------



## nearlythere38

Ava Nicole was born at 10.54am weighing 6lb 11.5oz by c-section. It didnt go very well. I passed out and then vomitted everywhere. They made my husband leave the room. I have been advised since that my heart rate and blood pressure dropped to almost nothing and had them all panicking. However Im fine now, just being watched closely. 

Ava is very sleepy. Been asleep all day and showing no signs of wanting to feed. They gave her a cup feed at one point due to low blood sugar and are going to keep checking it. Shes so beautiful though and i am so in love
 



Attached Files:







20130507_193621.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3









20130507_144556.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats she is perfect xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow scary times :sad1: but big congrats on your little girl x


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats on your baby girl


----------



## motherofboys

2 more sleeps geordiemammy! 

Last night I dreamt of my baby boy, ok so I dreamt that FIL was holding him and said he thought he'd poo'd and stood up and it had leaked through his nappy and suit onto FIL but hey at least it was a boy and a normal happy every day event (well hopefully not too often) event LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm looking forward to seeing him/her on the scan to check all is still ok I had actually not realised it was only 2 sleeps x


----------



## motherofboys

After all that waiting it kind of creeps up on you doesn't it


----------



## geordiemammy

I think it's just after yesterday I kinda forgot I can't wait now though just hope they can see so I can start buying stuff which clinic did you use?? Was it baby bond?? X


----------



## motherofboys

No there isn't a babybond close enough, I went with one called Kent Medical Imagine, they do all kinds of medical scans there.


----------



## geordiemammy

My hospital has just started doing them but I had already booked at baby bond so got half to travel x


----------



## Guppy051708

What is a babybond? :shrug: is that sort of like a private u/s?



nearlythere38 said:


> Ava Nicole was born at 10.54am weighing 6lb 11.5oz by c-section. It didnt go very well. I passed out and then vomitted everywhere. They made my husband leave the room. I have been advised since that my heart rate and blood pressure dropped to almost nothing and had them all panicking. However Im fine now, just being watched closely.
> 
> Ava is very sleepy. Been asleep all day and showing no signs of wanting to feed. They gave her a cup feed at one point due to low blood sugar and are going to keep checking it. Shes so beautiful though and i am so in love

Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah it's the name of a private clinic x


----------



## cckarting

nearly she is adorable! I love all that hair :) congrats mother on finding out your having another boy!


----------



## geordiemammy

Just found out my friends gf is having a girl I can't wait til tomorrow by this time ill know what I'm having bet its blue all the way though :) xx


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck I'm excited for you. One of the Mums on GD in the October due date thread just had her scan yesterday and is expecting her 7th boy!


----------



## Guppy051708

CAnt wait to hear your news Geordie!



motherofboys said:


> One of the Mums on GD in the October due date thread just had her scan yesterday and is expecting her 7th boy!


It's stuff like this that make it hard for me to believe it is truly 50-50 for _every_ couple. Sure, maybe over the course of the_ entire population_ it rounds out to 50-50 (which actually it doesn't, it's more like 52% :blue: and 48% :pink: anyways), but evenso, it's not like they test _every single male_, so i dont get how they think that. Not to mention, females play a part in gender determination as well. Sure the man carries the :spermy: but the environment of the female makes a difference too. ...anyways, just kind of ranting but it seems like couple to couple it's not always what they say. I know soooo many ppl that have all one gender or they have a majority gender (for instance 4 boys and 1 girl, 3 girls and 1 boy, etc). I really think it depends on the couple if it's _really_ 50-50 or not. Clearly it wasn't for us.


----------



## motherofboys

I always say that! They haven't tested every single man, surely the only way to know is to test every man. Apparently its to do with how sperm are made. Someone also asked over ther once if there was a chance that a man could have substandard x or y sperm and the opposite be very healthy so always get through, and apparently thats not really likely either again because of how they are made.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh and she swayed as well, plus turns 40 2 weeks before her baby is due so she said this is really it she can't go again. 
It does seem that no matter what there are those families that are so one sided you have to wonder if it really is such an even chance after all.


----------



## Guppy051708

Totally. For example, my gram had 4 boys and then 1 girl. My mom had 1 boy and then 4 girls. My moms eldest brother had all three boys. My moms other brother had 3 girls followed by 1 boy. My brother has 3 boys and 1 girl. My sister has two boys. DH's dad has 8 other siblings (so 9 kids total in his family) and there are only 2 girls! And get this, with all of my siblings, my mom has 13 grandchildren. and only 2 of them are girls, so that means there are 11 grandsons!!! Now i realize that 4 out of 5 of my siblings are girls (so it's not like they are the ones producing sperm) BUT all of our lifestyles and genetics are obviously similar. That is why i say the couple itself means more than JUST the male and the sperm. Sure the sperm is the ultimate decision maker, but a females body can really create certain evironments and which sperm make it to the end or not. And when you look at evidence like that it's hard to believe it always 50-50 (which again, it isn't actually 50-50, it's 52-48)


----------



## motherofboys

Yep, I'm pretty sure I haven't helped myself LOL I do like to eat and have a HE diet most of the time. And from reading on GD I think I may have a slightly higher level of testosterone. 
In DH family following the male line there has always been one man having all boys, his grandad being one of 6, then having 3 himself, DH dad then had a girl then 2 boys, the middle brother having 3 boys and the 3rd brother having a boy and 2 girls. So still more boys but evening out a little. In the next generation, (DH and his brother/sister and cousins) all the girls had boys and girls, while the boys had all girls, other than DH brother who has 1 of each, and DH who now has 4 boys. Out of his Grandads 18 grandchildren there will be 5 boys with the family name.
And out of DH parents 8 grandchildren only 2 are girls.

On my side, going back to my Nans Nan, there was a girl then a boy then several girls (large families with 7+ children) the eldest girl (nans nan) had a girl and then boy then a few girls. The eldest girl was my nans mum, she had a girl and boy then stopped when her husband was killed at war and never remarried. My Nan and her brother both had 1 daughter each. My Mum had me and then twin boys. My brother has a daughter. So I've broken the girl first pattern. Out of my Mums 5 grandchildren there is 1 girl.


----------



## geordiemammy

7boys I wouldn't keep going I was going to stop at 3 was on the pill with ds 4 so he was a suprise but after him I was done no more then I split with their dad and met my oh and he hasn't got kids but admitted he wanted one so I said ill have one and one only didn't expect to lose the 4 first as never had an issue before so I guess my chances of a girl are a little better :/ or maybe different to with the boys dad!! I did say when we thought it was all over the other night that I won't try again cause I can't take anymore loss xx


----------



## motherofboys

I think the problem is that there is always that "maybe next time, maybe if I do this differently or that differently" I've also seen posts titled "after 7 girls its a boy" 
I'm already thinking do I convince DH to try again or don't I? Could I cope with another baby, and most likely another boy? There would be absolutely no chance of a 6th so then that would really be my last, would I be more upset knowing there were no more chances after that? If I did try again, do I sway? It took so long to conceive this one, (I guess I can refer to him as DS4 now) that I don't think I could (or should) keep up the girl diet that long. And if I swayed would I get my hopes up, and end up crushed when it turned out to be another boy, or would I be OK because I knew I had given it my best shot and it was just meant to be that way?


----------



## 6lilpigs

It does seem to be more often ladies seeking girls after a boy heavy family, I wonder if its partly because as we are generally healthier more pregnancies are surviving the early stages. I think? 2/3 pregnancies are boys but as males in general are more delicate they have a higher chance of miscarrying, so it used to balance out more to the 50/50. But with improved health in general the chance of a woman holding all her pregnancies are increasing, especially the natural boy mums who may have the High nutrition lifestyles. So the girl mums with up and down lifestyles are still going with a 50/50 shot each time and the all boy mums are actually improving natures plan!

Hope this made sense and didn't offend anyone:thumbup:


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm looking forward to tomorrow now no matter what I just can't wait to see it herd heartbeat again today and he/she is defo moving around more x


----------



## motherofboys

Good, I think its much better going in excited to know rather than scared to hear one gender over the other. 
I can't wait to hear which team your joining!


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I know it will be team blue I swear if they say pink ill want them to check about 50 times and probably still won't believe them xx


----------



## motherofboys

Its a good thing you'll be laying down so you don't fall over if they say pink LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha ill fall off the bed probably lol but seriously I'm so expecting to hear blue to make me 5 aside team xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill let you all know by 1 at the latest tomorrow just hope they can bloody see x


----------



## geordiemammy

Motherofboys how far exactly were you on Tuesday? X


----------



## motherofboys

I was 16 weeks and 5 days. I half expected them to not be able to see after the trouble he gave them at my other scan and when they midwife tried to hear the heart beat. He's definitely like his brothers LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm only 16+1 but my mate got told at 15 weeks so hopefully they can tell x


----------



## motherofboys

The tech at my '12 weeks scan' (even though I was 13 weeks when it was done) told me DS2 was a boy. If they are experienced enough they can tell.


----------



## dollych

Good luck xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well fingers crossed lol just had hospital on phone about swabs taken the other night I have group b strep so need to get antibiotics in me while in labour thing is I never even knew I was in labour with ds4 only went for a check up and was 4cm so they took me straight up and only managed to get 1 lot of Iv antibiotics into me about an hour before he was born :/ more bloody worry x


----------



## Pixie_Dust

geordiemammy said:


> Well fingers crossed lol just had hospital on phone about swabs taken the other night I have group b strep so need to get antibiotics in me while in labour thing is I never even knew I was in labour with ds4 only went for a check up and was 4cm so they took me straight up and only managed to get 1 lot of Iv antibiotics into me about an hour before he was born :/ more bloody worry x

My dd was born with phnemonia if that's how you spell it lol! From gbs and I never even knew I had it. They are saying I have to have the antibiotics this time too! It is such a worry isn't it getting there on time, I'm so nervous about the whole thing already and I'm only 12 weeks :/


----------



## geordiemammy

Pixie_Dust said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> Well fingers crossed lol just had hospital on phone about swabs taken the other night I have group b strep so need to get antibiotics in me while in labour thing is I never even knew I was in labour with ds4 only went for a check up and was 4cm so they took me straight up and only managed to get 1 lot of Iv antibiotics into me about an hour before he was born :/ more bloody worry x
> 
> My dd was born with phnemonia if that's how you spell it lol! From gbs and I never even knew I had it. They are saying I have to have the antibiotics this time too! It is such a worry isn't it getting there on time, I'm so nervous about the whole thing already and I'm only 12 weeks :/Click to expand...

I know it can be so dangerous especially if they don't catch it I'm rather worried now x


----------



## geordiemammy

Ok so I have been up since 5 after having a dream about my scan today wish I had booked it for earlier x


----------



## maybebaby3

What time is scan?


----------



## geordiemammy

11:40 I'm just saying to other half hurry up and get ready so we can go and do something til then as my head is done in sitting in the house waiting xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good luck!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

so excited for you geordiemammy, I probably shouldn't say this as I don't want to get your hopes up but I will be so surprised if it's not a girl :hugs: x


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck hun! First thing I thought this morning was "oooh geordies scan is today!" LOL
How worrying for you. I know they are so fussy about doing this, but I would perhaps try my luck, with your history and see if you could get a sweep or even induction so that they can then give the antibiotics straight away. With my last baby I went in 3 days over for a sweep and she said "are you sure you haven't started already? Your bp is slightly up and your 3-4cms already". I know its not ideal but at least you'd get the antibiotics during labour.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm on my way eee lol I hope they can see!!!

I'm going to try for an induction at 38 wks they gave me a sweep with ds4 at 37wks and then another when I went for a check up and they said I was 4cms so went straight up so they could break my waters xx


----------



## motherofboys

It would at least be less worry about having to get there in time to have the antibiotics. 
I'm leaving to get DS3 in half hour then I'll be back on here checking once I've done his lunch LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> It would at least be less worry about having to get there in time to have the antibiotics.
> I'm leaving to get DS3 in half hour then I'll be back on here checking once I've done his lunch LOL

Haha ill put it on as soon as I know will be about 12:30 to 1 xx


----------



## geordiemammy

After half hour of trying the little bugger wouldn't open it's legs so got to go back another day xx


----------



## motherofboys

Oh no!


----------



## 6lilpigs

No way!! Little monkey lol :)


----------



## geordiemammy

I know we'll hopefully next week ill know x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no,:dohh: when are you rebooked for?


----------



## nearlythere38

Oh naughty baby! I bet its a girl, boys r never shy about flashing their bits Haha


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh Pooey. That stinks! 
When do u think ull go back?


----------



## geordiemammy

Going back on Wednesday x


----------



## geordiemammy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=612497&stc=1&d=1368197408
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## motherofboys

Aw at least it wont be too long. I read the info they gave me while waiting and it said if you were before 18 weeks the sex may not be clear and they would require you to come back (for free) after 18 weeks. I was thinking OH no I could have to wait another 2 weeks!

Can I just say I hate people who are smug about getting one of each or their dream gender. I have today had a "another boy?" then a sympathetic noise. How would they know that I hadn't been hoping for a boy? and someone telling me how I'm not even showing (excuse me normally flat stomach, size 8. In maternity since 12 weeks and very obvious bump to those who know me) and that she was huge by 17 weeks, then went on about how she had had a girl though so got huge all over and was really rubbing in the girl after 2 boys. I was almost rude when she mentioned that she was still carrying a lot of her baby weight (even though her baby was only born in feb/march) and said "yeah but your a lot older than me so it will probably take you longer to lose it. My weight just falls off after my boys" but I held my tongue because I'm not as petty as her. 
But it has made me feel the gap only a daughter could feel again :( I really think I'm going to have to have another and sway my arse off. I was even thinking on the way home "I wonder if I waited the 5 years like DH said if he'd agree to saving the whole time and going high tech" now I feel bad because I already am used to the idea of another little man and as I was sitting eating after getting in I felt him moving and felt bad because his my baby and now I know 'who' he is I feel I've started bonding even after just a few days and picturing him. I just can't help feel I'm meant to have a daughter as well. And I was fine till stupid people couldn't keep their comments to themselves.


----------



## geordiemammy

I would of said that to her hate people like that in fact one of my friends who know I want a girl has just commented on my 4d pic saying aww it looks like another boy I felt like smashing my phone most of my friend have one or 2 of each and they understand the want for the opposite sex xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (24.1 KB)
image.jpg (24.1 KB)

This is the 4d one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## motherofboys

As if you can tell with out looking between their legs! Stupid cow. I must admit the one who was being all smug asked if I knew the sex when everyone knows and has told everyone else that I'm having a boy. So I told her, I put on my happiest smile and said "yeah another boy!" and she said "I didn't think they could tell yet? I thought you had to wait till your 22 week scan" so I did have a slight (but less noticeable) dig. She used to be quite mean about the fact that her husband had a thriving business and they had plenty of money, but I know from a friend who is related to her husband that the business is in trouble and they have lots of money issues and almost sold their house. So I said "oh yeah if you pay to go for a private scan then they can tell you from 16 weeks. NHS don't like to because their machines are not as clear as the private ones"


----------



## 6lilpigs

motherofboys said:


> As if you can tell with out looking between their legs! Stupid cow. I must admit the one who was being all smug asked if I knew the sex when everyone knows and has told everyone else that I'm having a boy. So I told her, I put on my happiest smile and said "yeah another boy!" and she said "I didn't think they could tell yet? I thought you had to wait till your 22 week scan" so I did have a slight (but less noticeable) dig. She used to be quite mean about the fact that her husband had a thriving business and they had plenty of money, but I know from a friend who is related to her husband that the business is in trouble and they have lots of money issues and almost sold their house. So I said "oh yeah if you pay to go for a private scan then they can tell you from 16 weeks. NHS don't like to because their machines are not as clear as the private ones"

It feels so wrong but so good doesnt it:winkwink:


----------



## motherofboys

Sure does. I'm not normally like that, I blame hormones LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Hate people like that that think they are something they ain't good for you saying that xx


----------



## Hotbump

My bubba didn't want to open his legs either and the sonographer said boy...he gave me a potty shot or what's suppose to be a potty shot...my friends are telling me that it could be the cord between baby's legs :shrug:


----------



## geordiemammy

She couldn't even get a look anywhere near mine they were crossed and feet were up to bum have you put your pic on of potty shot x


----------



## Hotbump

Mine was also legs crossed and curled into a little ball :haha: I tried but I cant upload from my phone :-(


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha she tried for half hour and I said have you not even got an idea and she said none at all it best get them open for next week lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

Ah I'd hate that uncertainty Hot Bump with everyone saying it could be the cord.


----------



## geordiemammy

Me too x


----------



## maybebaby3

Hotbump said:


> My bubba didn't want to open his legs either and the sonographer said boy...he gave me a potty shot or what's suppose to be a potty shot...my friends are telling me that it could be the cord between baby's legs :shrug:

This happened to me. Dr was still 99% sure it was a boy. Went back next week after drinking sugary drinks and was confirmed boy


----------



## maybebaby3

Geordie when are you going back?


----------



## geordiemammy

Wednesday is the plan but just looked on net and I'm going to ring to see if I can get in tomorrow it's at a different location about an hour from mine but means oh can be there as he can't come on Wednesday x


----------



## motherofboys

Did you manage to book the other place Geordie?


----------



## motherofboys

DH is such the proud Dad, he has show everyone whos walked through our door, or we have visited, the DVD of the scan. I don't think most of the older generation could even make much out most of the time and most people probably find it boring after a couple of minutes LOL And every time he goes "oh I just saw something then...(then when it pauses when she was pointing out that he was a boy) yep definitely see something there, definitely a boy" Quite a turn around after him insisting it was a girl and telling me just before the scan he was scared in case it was a boy.


----------



## geordiemammy

Didn't get it changed so just going to Skype oh while I'm there on Wednesday so he can find out at the same time that is if baby isn't hiding its bits again x


----------



## geordiemammy

That's really sweet your dh is like that :) xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thats a good idea, at least he will get to find out at the same time. 
Are you meeting his parents soon? I remember you saying you didn't want to b down from the scan if you heard boy while meeting his parents, or did that happen already?

I know I think its really sweet, I was worried that maybe he would be disappointed by he says he wanted a girl for me and I wanted a girl for him so its all worked out ok really LOL
DS2s teacher came out at home time yesterday and told me that his been REALLY excited about it. I asked him if he had told anyone about having another brother or just a baby and he said he told the class room assistant, who came out herself a few minutes later while still waiting for DS1 (whos teacher seems to think she is being paid by the hour and tries to hold onto the children for as long as possible LOL) and said congratulations and "you'll have a football team soon"


----------



## motherofboys

I didn't mind the comment though and have prepared a reply (though I didn't use it for her being a teacher) of "yep every mans dream" or "yeah its what Johns (DH) has always wanted so we are over the moon, just need 1 more boy" and for anyone who says "you're going to have your hands full" its "I know, great isn't it? Better full than empty"


----------



## geordiemammy

All very good come backs lol 

I met his parents today it was ok not as bad as I thought and they were really nice probably won't see them often though as they live 60 odd miles away x


----------



## motherofboys

Thats handy LOL I sometimes wish my MIL did LOL
I always say to DH if MIL goes first then FIL can live with us, if FIL goes first MIL can live with one of his siblings LOL 
They would both be too lonely alone, even though all they do is moan about each other hahaha


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha bless ya my ex fil was a right pain in the backside 

I have just took a pic of ds4 looking for the baby's heartbeat with the Doppler it won't upload though he surprisingly knew what to do and with a little help from me found the hb x


----------



## motherofboys

Aw how sweet!


----------



## motherofboys

As long as someone was there to feed him and wash his clothes he'd be happy. And he'd love having the boys around him all the time. Mil would hate having the kids around her all the time :/


----------



## geordiemammy

It's nice when they like their grandchildren lol x


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah we lived with them until DS1 was 13 months old, I couldn't live with MIL again especially now I'm used to doing things my way, but FIL and DS1 have a really special bond and he always says he saw more of him growing up in that first year than he did of his own kids because he was always out working. He got to be their for all DS1s firsts, and DS would just as readily go to him as he would to either me or DH. Its lovely.


----------



## geordiemammy

My oldest has the same bond with my mam he used to stay their loads being the first grandchild but the exs mother has only ever met ds1 twice and never met the other 3 and the ex fil just doesn't bother his bum even to ring and see how they are and when he just lived round the corner never bothered coming round same as their dad he can't be bothered ain't seem them for nearly 3 years his decision so my family have a great bond with mine as we are all they have xx


----------



## motherofboys

Its such a shame when parents and grandparents can't be bothered. I didn't see my Dad for 10 years from age 8 to 18 when I traced him. He couldn't even remember how old I was the last time he saw me. He insisted that I was 4, but I know I was 8 as we moved to a new house just before my 8th birthday and by the Christmas he had stopped coming. He kept up minimum contact until I started speaking to my Mum again (I didn't speak to her for 5 years after moving out of her house at 18) and then just stopped emailing and I haven't seen him since. His never seen my youngest and doesn't even know I'm pregnant now. But in the time that I did know him as an adult I got to see that a lot of the things my Mum said about him were true. He is an arrogant twat with ideas above his station LMAO
But with him, and having a bad relationship with my Mum and a piece of scum for a step-dad, and even though I love my Grandad and his never done anything wrong to me, I know he used to drink away all the money and beat up my Nan when my Mum was growing up. I feel I've found a real father figure in FIL. Someone I would have been proud to call my Dad. DH never has a bad word to say about him when they were growing up and I'm glad he learnt what it takes to be a father from FIL rather than my Dad, my brother seems to have taken after him and not seen his 7 year old daughter since she was about 3. Makes me sad as he always said he'd never be like him.


Sorry probably didn't need my whole life history LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

My dad died when I was pregnant with ds3 and I was devastated I was only 21 but he was a good dad my step father is great and loves the kids to bits but never had kids of his own so can't handle them for long but he has been around since I was 11 and is a great role model for the kids as is my oh it annoys me that my ex and his family don't bother and my dad would of bothered all the time had he not of died I just think his time was stolen and them twats have the chance but can't be bothered I have never stopped them seeing the kids I have tried my best to make them have a relationship with them but now the oldest 3 are starting to work out for their selves what that side of their family are about they know who is there for them and who provides everything they want and need I just hope he doesn't try to contact them when they are older as they won't put up with it they will tell him what they think men like that don't deserve kids he doesn't even pay any child support cause he lied and said he had them and I couldn't prove otherwise was of a pair of under pants lol x


----------



## motherofboys

I know how much my brothers ex pushed to get him (and the rest of my family) to see her daughter but they just lost interest. So sad. It does seem unfair, and wrong that the person who would have cared so much missed out while the ones who don't give a damn get the chance but don't want to take it.


----------



## maybebaby3

That's cute motherofboys :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Totally agree motherofboys its not fair that that happens and as for you brothers ex I would never of stopped my kids seeing their dad and women who use their children like that are so wrong they use their kids like pawns in a game it's so wrong there are 100 of dads out there that ate stopped seeing their kids for no reason but are really good dads and its all cause the woman wants to have the upper hand it should always be about what's best for the kids at the end of the day x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm facing a real pram dilemma LOL 
I know what sort of thing I want, and think I've even narrowed it down to 2 options. But our car has no middle seat belt in the middle row, meaning we will need all 7 seats up when the baby comes, giving us the tiniest boot space. I don't think the kind of pram I want, is going to go in our car. DH wants a roof box but with having to get the rails and the bars as well as the box its going to work out expensive. I've been told you can have a belt fitted into that seat at a garage but not sure if that will be very expensive as well. And then I'd had 3 in the middle and one relegated to the back. The only thing that lloks like its going to fit atm is a stroller and I really don't want a stroller for a new born.


----------



## geordiemammy

We need to upgrade our car as there is already to many of us to fit in and I need to pass my test I'm worried about the same thing with a pram!!

I would check the belt idea out as its normally no more than 100 xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Although with ds4 I got a buggy that was like a stroller and folded easily and quiet small but you got the carrycot and car seat also and it all clipped on easily I got that from kiddiecare online i think or maybe babies r us cant remember but it wasn't very expensive so didn't break the bank and didn't take up loads of room x


----------



## geordiemammy

Motherofboys not sure what your looking for but this is like my old one and done him til he was out I a buggy https://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/3787344/Trail/searchtext>TRAVEL+SYSTEMS.htm


----------



## geordiemammy

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_54_10751_-1_14601_215733_10001_

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_54_10751_-1_14601_125430_10001_

Have a look at these too xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thats lovely. I've found one called Chicco Trio Enjoy which is similar where its umbrella fold and you can add on a carry cot or a car seat. The only problem is I can only find it in bright red on Argos, or Coal on kiddicare or any other site. on Amazon they have other colours but they are 400/500. Didn't really want to pay that much. I prefer the Coal but I'd rather have a bit of colour like the one you put up.
this is the red
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7326440.htm
and Coal (you have to scroll down a little)
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_54_10751_-1_14601_215733_10001_

The seat belt would work out better than the roof box then. From looking round to get everything we need it could be 250-300!


----------



## motherofboys

PMSL you just linked to the trio enjoy!


----------



## geordiemammy

I love the blue one for a boy as I know what ya mean by wanting colour the blue is 30 more than the red one I think x


----------



## geordiemammy

And you get the foot muff and the change bag x


----------



## geordiemammy

I really forgot how expensive preparing for the arrival of baby is prams cots clothes new car lol x


----------



## maybebaby3

Motherofboys we are getting a bugaboo bee coz it'll fit in the boot of the car even with all 7 seats up


----------



## maybebaby3

Geordie yes it's super expensive! I got rid of my baby stuff as we were done after 3, until this little surprise came along :haha:


----------



## geordiemammy

I thought I was done after 3 so gave it all away and then 3 months later found out ds4 was going then after him thought no more and I was single again so thought defo no more and now here I am again lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

Arn't they quite expensive? I only really wanted to spend £300 max.

Geordie there is just so much. I still have loads from the others but still need a new pram and car seat, plus all this faffing about seats and belts. And a moses and bedding because I lent mine to someone and never got it back. I've already bought him a few clothes


----------



## motherofboys

In the past I've had red prams, its always been my fav colour. But this time for some reason I'd really like blue. and going to get a blue moses too. given up being netural with the idea of saving it. I always need blue anyway lol


----------



## geordiemammy

I seem some lovely boys stuff in asda today I could of went wild buying and of course oh is holding girls stuff up going aww look I just said aww piss off lol and yeah totally expensive I'm dreading buying a buggy and that hoping he gets his pay rise before we have to buy one x


----------



## geordiemammy

That's a bit how I feel about it that blue pram is.lovely though think I might get that when they tell me on Wednesday that its a boy haha x


----------



## motherofboys

My boys are into super heroes and there was a cute little batman set in Tesco. I usually shop in asda but a friend put a pic on facebook saying "bump needs this" and tagged me and I had to get it LOL they also have woody from toy story sleep suits, 2 for 6 or 7 pound.


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill have to have a look once I find out they had loads of taz stuff in asda all nice bright blues they were so cute x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm going to have to wait ages now to buy anything else really. I over spent last month so need to catch up with the savings for holiday spending money and such. I may have to wait until August to get any big buys.
Seems ages away but the October seems to be coming round so fast. 2 and a half weeks and I'll be half way through


----------



## geordiemammy

I think my first 14 weeks went really quick but now time is going so slowly x


----------



## motherofboys

my 15th week was the slowest waiting to get to 16 weeks and the scan but now it seems quick again LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope after I find out the sex if I ever do it will start to go quicker x


----------



## motherofboys

hopefully. I think its one of those things where at the time it seems to take ages then you suddenly think "omg how am I x weeks already"


----------



## geordiemammy

I can't believe I'm nearly 17 but since the bleed time is just stupidly slow it seems like it happened ages ago but it's not even been a week x


----------



## motherofboys

Last night I was looking at baby stuff, mainly moses baskets, and he was next to me going "you like shopping for babies" ok a little annoying while I'm concentrating but probably just my hormones as I wouldn't usually mind. The I click on one and up comes the picture "ooo its blue, everyone will know your having a boy, your buying blue" "everyone knows already" managed to leave of the "duh" at the end.
Then he goes "you wanted to buy pink" ignore it "you wanted a little girl" "No its fine" please shut up so I don't want to hurt you.... then he says "sorry I'm rubbish and only make boys"
Gah why do you do this to me?! Now I feel bad for him but also annoyed at him for bringing it up when we know its a boy and I've been fine about it and him going on about it just makes me feel guilty for caring.


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww it sounds like he really wanted a girl for you!! I think it's hard for the man as they know they determine the sex and if they know their wife/gf really wants a certain sex they feel guilty about it xx


----------



## motherofboys

Brothers are great, but sometimes, not so much! Tonight DS2 hit DS3 in the face with a wrestling figure during an argument. His cut all his face right under his eye. It looked like blood was running down his face from it and when I held a wet cloth to it and then took it away it was still really red and looked like blood running down but its more like a graze or right under the service. DS2 isn't usually like that, his normally really good with smaller children and he was crying just as much as DS3. Poor little boy ran into the door frame yesterday and has a huge bump and bruise on his forehead and now his face today.


----------



## geordiemammy

How old are they all? Mine have phased of doing stuff like that my 7yr old will really tolerate a lot but now and again when the 3yr old (who thinks he is 25 or something and the boss of the house) is really trying his patience the 7yr old flips and it ends in a full on fight which to be fair the youngest normally gets the better outcome its a boy thing I think lol mine are all really close but when they fight they fight xx


----------



## motherofboys

They are 5 and 3 (DS1 is 7) I agree its probably a boy thing, they are close but if they do fight its a proper fight. They all play rough but usually DS2 has the most patience with DS3 and will fight DS1. DS3 don't care how big you are he'll have a go LOL When they were smaller they were much worse, but over the last couple of years they have got better but now DS3 thinks his the big man LOL
It just happened so quick and looks awful. His poor little face.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah mine have mellowed a bit with age Ds1 (11) sits in his room and try's to keep out of everything ds2&3 share a room so always going at it for some reason and the little one just things he is massive lol mind ds4 came on really quickly when he was younger he never done much baby stuff ie when going up and down stairs he wouldn't crawl like a normal child of 12 months he used to walk up and down I was terrified he also used to do a lot of other thing he shouldn't of done for his age even the health visitor was shocked he lifted his full weight on a rail and started swinging she said he shouldn't be doing that yet they normally can't hold their weight to do it another thing that terrified me about letting him in the garden you will find this little one will be the same yours are spaced around about the same as my lot the biggest age gap between mine I'd ds3&4 and that's 3 1/2 years I thought it would be easier but I have to say I found it the hardest because he came on so quick and wanted to be doing what they are all the time this age gap will be 4yrs so I'm a bit worried lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I'll have my biggest age gap this time and it will be 3 and a half years. My others have been quite quick in different things, but DS3 didn't really do baby things and play baby games and with baby toys. His been playing with lego for a couple of years already and never puts anything in his mouth because his copied the way they play with it. I dread to think what this one will be like trying to catch up with them. Hopefully not like DS2 who whinged constantly until he could crawl and then was finally happy because he could get around and follow his brother LOL


----------



## motherofboys

DS2 was trying to be all lovely to DS3 this morning. Because it happened right before bed they were both still upset, and DS2 followed him round this morning reading Cat in the Hat to him LOL


----------



## motherofboys

I took a picture of DS3s face when he came home from pre-school. 
https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/0117350f-orig_zpse9f22350.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

:shock:! Poor thing :(


----------



## motherofboys

I know. Every time I look at him it seems worse, especially not seeing him for 3 hours at pre-school this morning. Its hard to tell because you can't see his other eye in the picture but its actually a bit swollen and seems to be more blue under his eye as the day goes on.


----------



## Guppy051708

:( hope the swelling goes down:hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww bless him xx


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Yeah I'll have my biggest age gap this time and it will be 3 and a half years. My others have been quite quick in different things, but DS3 didn't really do baby things and play baby games and with baby toys. His been playing with lego for a couple of years already and never puts anything in his mouth because his copied the way they play with it. I dread to think what this one will be like trying to catch up with them. Hopefully not like DS2 who whinged constantly until he could crawl and then was finally happy because he could get around and follow his brother LOL

My ds2 was like that cried til he could get around in fact out of all of them he was the one who always cried and never liked to be put down from being born I'm hoping for a good sleeper this time but I won't hold my breath lol ds1 was fantastic ds2 I don't think I slept for a year lol ds3 was not to bad and ds4 slept great til he was 9 months and then was a nightmare until recently and has finally started sleeping through most nights (touch wood) xx


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I don't have good sleepers. I had high hopes for DS3 because he started out sleeping quite well and fell straight into a routine what with taking the others to school and bathing at the same time as them etc but no such luck. 
So far *touch wood it stays that way* DS2 has been the hardest work, but DS3 is by far the cheekiest now his older LOL DS1 was so good and so easy, even though he didn't sleep through he would go straight back off really easily, and in the day was an angel. Everyone told us how good he was but we thought he was a normal baby, so thought "this is great lets have another"


----------



## motherofboys

Oh and want to make your 3 year old look HUGE? Give him some of the new babies clothes to hold! Some stuff I ordered from Tesco arrived today and I've shown the boys and DS3 held a little outfit up and wow he looks massive. Being the youngest he always looks small to me LOL


----------



## motherofboys

I think I'm going to the black Chicco Trio

Geordie your scan is tomorrow isnt it?


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah it's in the morning but I'm not confident that they will be able to see lol xx


----------



## Guppy051708

drink lots of sugary, cold drink before you go :D

I hope you get to find out hon!
Is it the morning over there yet? Its 7:30PM on Tuesday night here....hate the time zone differences but love it when others are "in the future" so i can find out stuff "ahead of time" :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: like that thought guppy!

Goodluck Geordie, baby better behave it's self this time! :haha:


----------



## geordiemammy

Its 9:30am here now I have have it a talking to lol and the boys all went upto my belly before school and said open ya legs baby haha they are dying to find I just want to be able to buy stuff I don't think I'll be bothered about the sex now just want to know I hope it lets us see this time xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: the big brothers have spoken baby! what time is your scan?


----------



## motherofboys

How much longer do you have to wait now?
I hope baby opens their legs for you LOL

Guppy thats so funny about us being 'in the future'. If I ever fly out to America I'll now be thinking "I have come from the future, I'm going back in time!"


----------



## geordiemammy

The verdict is in and in October ill have my 5 aside football team 

IT'S A BOY xxx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations, how do you feel?


----------



## dollych

Congrats on you're little Boy xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

congratulations on your newest little boy, sorry you didn't hear pink hun x


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Congratulations, how do you feel?

I was a bit gutted when she said defo boy but I kinda knew and as long as he is ok I'm happy xx


----------



## motherofboys

Its a bit like "well thats it then" isn't it when you know for sure. Go buy some blue, that will help LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> the boys all went upto my belly before school and said open ya legs baby haha they are dying to find

Awww thats so cute lol.



motherofboys said:


> Guppy thats so funny about us being 'in the future'. If I ever fly out to America I'll now be thinking "I have come from the future, I'm going back in time!"

:rofl: haha, <<<insert robot voice here>>> We come from future. We come in peace (((Alien with peace symbol))) :haha:



geordiemammy said:


> The verdict is in and in October ill have my 5 aside football team
> 
> IT'S A BOY xxx

Congrats on your sweet baby boy <3

Im sorry you didn't hear :pink: however i am glad that you know now. I think sometimes GD can get so hard bc of how long you have to wait to know. But now that you do you can wrap your head around the idea. 
Im sure you have a beautiful little boy on board :cloud9: there will certainly be something special about being an all blue house :cloud9: I hope you are doing okay. And remember you can always come here for support on the good and the bad days :hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (21.3 KB)
image.jpg (21.3 KB)	

This is the potty shot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## motherofboys

I wish I had got a potty shot. I got a DVD of the scan so you can see that he is a boy but its not the same as a picture lol


----------



## geordiemammy

I got 2 the other wont upload!! 

I'm going to get it confirmed boy at 21wk scan though which is the 12 June x


----------



## dollych

Aww, that's a good pic!!!. Congrats again, so sorry you didn't hear Pink, but glad you are happy and he's healthy. Did you try and sway this time?. xx


----------



## geordiemammy

No we didn't oh isn't my other boys dad so trying to sway would of tool the fun out of his first baby I think but I'm stopping at 5 as chances are I will just continue to have boys I'm just thinking I probably can't carry girls that's probably why I miscarried so much xx


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## dollych

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that xxxxxxxxxxx Good luck with the rest of you're pregnancy and congrats again, glad you found out today :) xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

We are trying for our last baby next year 2014 and already have a girl and we would love a boy :)


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats on your little boy geordie! sorry you didn't hear pink :hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

Oh ain't convinced its a boy I keep saying shut up of course it's a boy you can see it but he is thinking its wrong he doesn't even want me to buy anything in case they were wrong I hope they can confirm boy at my 21wk scan then he will shut up plus I'm dying to go shopping xx


----------



## motherofboys

Tell him if you keep the receipts you can return them for pink if its wrong LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I keep saying there is something between the legs if it was a girl there would be nothing there honestly its really annoying me I'm going out with my mam today and I'm just going to buy stuff xx


----------



## motherofboys

Bless him for holding on to the hope but yeah that would drive me nuts as well LOL Shopping really helps with dealing with another boy LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I know it is just annoying I'm sure they are right anyway xx


----------



## Willow87

It's getting closer and closer to my due date and I am sooooo anxious! I am still hoping that this baby is a girl but I just really feel in my heart that it isn't. I've felt that pretty much since I took the pregnancy test lol. Nub photo wasn't clear but had mostly boy guesses. Basically, everything points to this baby being a boy and I am happy with it because it IS my first baby. But man it would be great to be the first one to have a girl on OH's family. But they are all so smug about this being a boy and I think they are all hoping it is a boy because SIL just found out she is having boy#2 and everyone was hoping she would be the one with the girl. 

I'm afraid of how I will act during the birth when a boy pops out. I'm scared I will be disappointed or cry LOL. 

But just 11 more days till due date! Hopefully I will be blessed with a quick and easy labour and delivery. :D


----------



## geordiemammy

Willow87 said:


> It's getting closer and closer to my due date and I am sooooo anxious! I am still hoping that this baby is a girl but I just really feel in my heart that it isn't. I've felt that pretty much since I took the pregnancy test lol. Nub photo wasn't clear but had mostly boy guesses. Basically, everything points to this baby being a boy and I am happy with it because it IS my first baby. But man it would be great to be the first one to have a girl on OH's family. But they are all so smug about this being a boy and I think they are all hoping it is a boy because SIL just found out she is having boy#2 and everyone was hoping she would be the one with the girl.
> 
> I'm afraid of how I will act during the birth when a boy pops out. I'm scared I will be disappointed or cry LOL.
> 
> But just 11 more days till due date! Hopefully I will be blessed with a quick and easy labour and delivery. :D

You defiantly will cry but not with disappointment and everyone was sure mine was a girl but were wrong so ya never know but honestly with it being your first you won't care once you see him or her you will just be in love the strongest kinda love in the world and the crying will be happiness that your baby is here safe and sound boy or girl the love will hit you like a freight train as soon as you see them you won't believe how much you can love one person don't be anxious about the sex of baby xx


----------



## nearlythere38

Totally agree ^^^ when your baby is placed in your arms it wont matter xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Just spent a fortune on boys clothes lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

Yay for baby clothes LOL
I so badly want to buy more but have to wait now LOL
You may have seen it but asda has the cutest little Me to You set think its a sleepsuit, bib and vest or something for £8. I want it.....I think I'm going to end up having to get rid of loads of my boys old stuff to make room for all the new things I want to buy LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I seen it online but they had none I store today I love me to you I have about 50 teddies lol I bought the little taz one with vest and bib along with loads of other stuff got a lovely cardigan at m&s too xx


----------



## motherofboys

I mainly do my shopping on line because I hate crowds but I'm going to look for that whenever I go in and see if they have it LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

The way my back is I'm going to have to do the rest online :( 

I bought the blue tommee tippee bottles today too x


----------



## motherofboys

Aw no! I hate normal shopping but I do like to baby shop in store. 
But yay for the bottles. I think I'm going to get the blue ones. 
DS2 is so excited to be able to do all these things for the baby and really wants to feed him. I also think I'm going to get one of those soft bath seat things they can lay on in the big bath and DS2 wants to bath with him and help wash him. I don'y have a baby bath any more and I don't think I'd feel I had enough grip on him in the normal bath with DS2 in there as well.


----------



## motherofboys

Also saw this on someones signature on GD and thought it was lovely. "Some of Gods greatest gifts are unanswered prayers" It really reinforces the feeling like I was meant to have THIS baby, THIS little boy, not any other baby, even though that means not a girl.


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww that's really nice 

I didn't bother with a baby bath for my youngest 2 they are bad for your back lol I used to just make the others hold him in the big bath while I washed them lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

I mostly used the baby bath when they were older. My bathroom is freezing, its one that was added on years after the original building was built. You have to go through tthe kitchen and past the back door to get to it and can see your breath in there in the winter. So we used to travel back in time through the winter and fill up the baby bath and make them sit in it one at a time LMAO We now have a little oil heater that we put in the doorway and heats it up so don't bother. Most of the time I would bath them with me, but I don't get in with the older ones now and with DS2 wanting to bath with him it wouldn't really work. I stopped bathing with DS3 after the "Girls do have willys.....they have furry willys" incident LOL I never actually thought about getting one of THEM to hold him in the bath, rather than me holding him. Thats an obvious answer LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Just make sure they are on a bath mat so don't slide all over and just get them to hold him its a cheaper way lol and the boys will feel more involved as they get to hold him in the tub mine used to love it!! 

And yeah bathing with kids brings up a whole convo about willies and fairies haha just the other day ds4 followed me into the toilet and said you haven't got a willie I said no to which he replied you have a fairy it's hard to explain to them and to pick the right ages x


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm still here! Just really don't know what to say since we don't have a bfp and aren't swaying, just really hoping for a mommas boy while my husband is hoping for a daddy's girl 

Any advice on how to cope, since on of us will be disappointed?


----------



## geordiemammy

Neither of you will be once you get pregnant and have baby you need to relax about it it's your first so it really won't bother you xx


----------



## motherofboys

Maybe a surprise? As its your first and one of you wants one gender while the other wants the opposite, I think maybe in your situation once the baby is here you will both be so overwhelmed that you really wont care. I think if it had mattered to me with my first I would have done that. This time is the first time it mattered, and we both wanted the same gender, and I thought I would be too disappointed and it would over shadow the birth so I did find out.
This baby took us 2 and a half years to conceive and I have felt awful for caring when I should just be grateful his on his way. 
I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## geordiemammy

Very true motherofboys 

I have done yet more baby shopping today even the oh got into it lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

Well, DH has taken the boys up the field to play football so I'm home alone. pigging out and watching Mamma Mia. I would usually join them but don't really want to be running round with my bump. Benefit of all boys right there LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

This is true lol I went shopping with my mam yesterday while he took the boys swimming it is good having all one gender I guess cause you don't really need to do drastically different things now that I have bought some little clothes for the baby I feel much better to the point where if they said it was a girl now id be a bit gutted does that sound weird??

Although I had a horrible dream last night that I gave birth at 18 weeks and the baby was a girl and I know this is impossible but it was clinging to life but kept dropping out then died so after that I couldn't sleep with worry for my little man as he hasn't been moving much and I keep getting browny bleeding :/ see midwife on Wednesday for the first time since she came out at 9 weeks as haven't been able to get an appointment even though I have the Doppler and all seems fine I'm still worrying all the time xx


----------



## motherofboys

Aw hun. I know what you mean because there is that tiny bit of "they might be wrong" almost hope left but then I think, but if they were wrong (which I know they wasn't) I'd have to return all those clothes! 
Do you think the dream is a combination of working through saying goodbye to the idea of ever having a daughter, and the worry from the bleeding and other issues you have been having this pregnancy?
I'm glad you have a doppler to put your mind somewhat at rest.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm not bothered about a girl now unless I am sub conciously I would be upset if they had got it wrong for the same reason I wouldn't want to return all the lovely things I have bought for him I think it's the bleeding that making me panic and probably to blame for the dream I just want everything to be ok with him and have him here I hate the pregnancy bit I worry too much cause I don't know what's going on in there and I have no control over it x


----------



## motherofboys

Thats the worst thing is that you have no clue and can't do anything about it. TTC and pregnancy are not control freak friendly LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Ordinarily I wouldn't say I was a control freak its the uncertainty I think and the fact that things can go seriously wrong plus I now have to go to colposcopy so they can keep an eye on the per cancerous cell on my cervix and they have to mess about down there and I think I'm panicking about that cause messing with the cervix can cause it to dilate!! I said to my mam yesterday oh should I try again for a girl jokingly and I though god I couldn't even put myself through this again I'm 28 and ill I have done for 11 years is work be pregnant and bring kids up I don't work now cause once I got to 3 child care costs made it pointless working but now I want to go back to work and the child care issue is solved as of next year as my mam is retiring and the stress and worry of another pregnancy would kill me I think not to mention the fact of the carry on with my cervix so after this little dude comes along I'm going to ask for a hysterectomy that solves the continuous per cancerous cells which don't seem to want to go as this has been on going for 3 years now they remove them and they are straight back within 6 months!! And it means I don't have to worry about getting pregnant again I love my kids with all my heart but they are hard work sometimes but worth it but 5 is enough I really don't know how them people on that programme with 16 and that cope I would be in a mental asylum if I had that many lol 

Sorry for rabbiting on lol x


----------



## motherofboys

LOL thats ok, I didn't mean you were a control freak, but yeah you have had so much trouble, and in your last pregnancy as well I remember you saying. A hysterectomy certainly seems like it would solve all problems. Scary as its so final too. A friend of mine had one the other year. And another friend a few years ago when she had her 4th they did a c section and took her womb at the same time. She had spent the majority of the pregnancy in hospital. I hope they do it for you especially with the pre cancerous cells to consider. I know they are funny about considering even sterilisation under 30, but with 5 kids and the added worry that this pregnancy has had, plus the cells issue I don't see how they could deny you.


----------



## geordiemammy

Once you hit 28 they will consider it up here but not without a fight but after my next loop biopsy if the cells came back it would be the only option anyway so its for the best!! And I know you didn't mean I was a control freak lol xx


----------



## nearlythere38

I have just been sterilised during my third c-section and Im 27 so they will so it under the right circumstances


----------



## geordiemammy

nearlythere38 said:


> I have just been sterilised during my third c-section and Im 27 so they will so it under the right circumstances

How does it affect your ability to do things in the house and with baby and other kids and for how long does it affect you if you have the section and the sterilisation at the same time x


----------



## motherofboys

DH told our older twos Judo instructor that we are having another boy. The instructor said he had 4 girls before he got his boy. Think DH actually believes its possible now and seems a bit more open to the idea of 1 more try.


----------



## Hotbump

I havent gotten over the fact that im having my third boy...cant seem to be happy, i feel this silly jealousy when i hear ppl getting their dream gender and not having to go thru GD...feel like screaming that its not fair! Ugh i hate this can't even joy my pregnancy and looking at boy things doesn't help. Feeling very depressed :cry:


----------



## geordiemammy

Hotbump said:


> I havent gotten over the fact that im having my third boy...cant seem to be happy, i feel this silly jealousy when i hear ppl getting their dream gender and not having to go thru GD...feel like screaming that its not fair! Ugh i hate this can't even joy my pregnancy and looking at boy things doesn't help. Feeling very depressed :cry:

I'm sorry your feeling that way hope it changes soon cause must me terrible feeling like that! I had convinced myself it was my 5th boy anyway but was still a bit disheartened when they said boy but I'm used to it now and went out and bought cute boy baby things which helped x


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry your feeling this way hotbump. I must admit that I do still get jealous of people getting girls with out even having to 'try'. Having one of each or 2 of each. It all seems so 'perfect'. 
I've mostly been ok about another boy, after working myself up so much before hand, but there have been times when I've felt really bad. And I feel even worse for wanting a girl now I know its a boy. 
All I can say is that from reading posts and comments in this section and on other sites, it appears some people can pick themselves up quite quickly and buying stuff for their baby and choosing a name can help them, even though they do have good and bad days. And other people need longer. Some people it takes a few weeks, others its not till nearer the end of the pregnancy. For some it take until the birth or even a little while after, once they have their baby and have bonded. But eventually the begin to feel better. I'm not sure the desire and even the hint of jealousy ever completely disappears but it does become something thats right at the very back of their mind and rarely comes to the surface.


----------



## Hotbump

Ugh im sorry for sounding like a brat everyone :( its just that i found out that a friend of mine is going to have a girl and she personally pmed me on fb and then announced it on her pg. Really didn't want to know.


----------



## geordiemammy

The day before I found out a friend of mine text saying his gf was having a girl then when I text saying boy he just sent back what a surprise I thought ya know what [email protected]#k off being such a cocky git about it he knew how much I wanted a girl so think it was quite nasty in fact ain't spoke to him since he didn't even want a girl which just annoys me even more xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I think I have been lucky all my Facebook friend have just announced boys too lol we are all due October and all having boys so I won't have to look at little girl pics every time I log on x


----------



## Hotbump

I jusr replied back saying yay!  She wanted a girl since she already had a boy.


----------



## motherofboys

I've been lucky that since I've known I'm having a boy no one has announced girl. If a friend was having a girl though I would be jealous. There seems to be SO many boys due in October. I'm not sure if its because most of the babies I know of due in October are from sites like this section where people what a certain gender. In the Due in October thread of Gender Dreaming there are 5 girls due and 11 boys so far!


----------



## geordiemammy

I think I might of been the same as you the thing that made the difference with me is we thought we lost him the week before gender scan so that had a big impact had that not of happened I think I would of been devastated at 5 boys the world works in mysterious ways I now believe that I can't carry girls I had minimal issues with the boys except a few big bleeds with ds 1&4 then had 4 mcs after the 4th and now other than the big bleed with this little dude he is doing well I'm just going to hope for granddaughters xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Lets face it October is a boy month lol ds4 is an October baby and when I was pregnant with him I had about 12 friends pregnant too and we all had boys x


----------



## motherofboys

I think I've clung to the idea of trying one more time and thats got me through.


----------



## motherofboys

Haha DS2 is an October baby too


----------



## motherofboys

Perhaps I'm doing it the wrong time of year. I've got Feb, March and now 2 Octobers. I think I need a June/July maybe then I'll get a girl. My birthday is July LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha all October boys!! Have your talking your dh into one last try x


----------



## geordiemammy

I have 2 in march one in August and now 2 in October lol I'm a July baby too I think you should try for July next time x


----------



## Hotbump

I got a march, august and October lol Everyone i know who is pregnant is having girls but ive noticed alot of boys on bnb.


----------



## geordiemammy

See we are just getting pregnant at the wrong times lol we need to be doing it in October to have a July baby ;)


----------



## geordiemammy

Hotbump are you trying again x


----------



## geordiemammy

The ones I lost were due July jan may and sept x


----------



## Hotbump

I also had a mc beany was due September. I dont know, I want to but probably not....I dont know if I could cope with 4 lol


----------



## geordiemammy

When people say to me how do you cope I say we'll the biggest transition is from one to 2 after that it doesn't make a load of differenceas you already have to split yourself and have eyes all over the house you just get on with it 4 is no harder than 3 honestly and as the others get older they help out more my ds2 has a great relationship with ds4 he even puts him to bed sometimes as ds4 asks for him xx


----------



## motherofboys

I guess its a matter of seeing how you feel and how you cope with 3. For me my 3rd just slotted right in and I do hear a lot of people with 4 or 5 saying that the biggest change is 0-1 or 1-2. 
We haven't really discussed it. I've told him I'd like to try again and there are things that can "increase our chances" he said "how can I make a girl?" and that was about it. But from passing comments it seems his not as against it as he was. Sometimes he says "you'll have to do that next time" and I say "I thought this was the last" and he doesn't answer so who knows.
He did want a summer baby LOL


----------



## MelliPaige

motherofboys said:


> Perhaps I'm doing it the wrong time of year. I've got Feb, March and now 2 Octobers. I think I need a June/July maybe then I'll get a girl. My birthday is July LOL

My birthday is in June, so is my sister and 2 girl cousins


----------



## Guppy051708

#3 obviously hasn't arrived yet, but i will admit, i think the biggest challenge of transition was going from no kids to one kid. That was much more challenging than going from 1 to 2. Of course 2 is very busy (especially with a 17 month age gap), but really the adjustment was much easier than before having any at all and learning the ropes of motherhood.

RE: Sterilization. I know they are more strict in the UK than they are here in the US on that, but it wasn't until recently that they started lightening up about it. DH is going to get sterilized in a few weeks. I have too many health risks to get pregnant again, in fact i shouldn't have gotten pregnant this time but had GD so bad i knew i wouldnt forigive myself for not trying one last time. Im actually really looking forward to his snip snip :lol: i love my babies. And i used to LOVE being pregnant, but now that i went through HG with this one and my PP period is always very very rough and because i have so many risk factors, i can confidently say im at a point in my life (even though im only 25) that i am ready to watch my kids grow and experience life. I feel our family is complete now and i cant be more excited about never having to worry about going through HG again lol. 

I hope you can get what you want. You would think they would be more open to it with having 5 children. 


The baby we lost was due in May. DS1 was due in August (arrived in September though :wacko:) and DS2 was due in February. DD is due Sept 1st by u/s and August 31st by ov.. ...to this day, i feel that the baby we lost was a girl..i dont know why...i just do...does anyone else feel that way? Geordie, i think you may understand what im saying. Weird how we have that little intuition about it. 



MelliPaige said:


> I'm still here! Just really don't know what to say since we don't have a bfp and aren't swaying, just really hoping for a mommas boy while my husband is hoping for a daddy's girl
> 
> Any advice on how to cope, since on of us will be disappointed?

With our first (boy) I was the one that experience GD. DH would have been happy either way but he was always pulling for a boy. Honestly, i was disappointed for a couple of weeks, but after that it rolled off my back and i was happy about it. I had a loss before that so its kind of emabrassing to admit ever having GD, but i can't deny the truth. :nope: Anways, it didn't take long for me to get over it (it was when we found out baby #2 was a boy that brought me *severe* GD). But i agree w the ladies. Either of you could be disappointed, but where it's your first i would be surprised to see GD be extreme, though anything is possible :hugs:

I hope you get your :bfp: soon :dust:





Hotbump said:


> I havent gotten over the fact that im having my third boy...cant seem to be happy, i feel this silly jealousy when i hear ppl getting their dream gender and not having to go thru GD...feel like screaming that its not fair! Ugh i hate this can't even joy my pregnancy and looking at boy things doesn't help. Feeling very depressed :cry:

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: sorry mama :( GD is tough. 



Hotbump said:


> Ugh im sorry for sounding like a brat everyone :( its just that i found out that a friend of mine is going to have a girl and she personally pmed me on fb and then announced it on her pg. Really didn't want to know.

:hugs: that would be tough :( like a slap in the face. 



Hotbump said:


> I got a march, august and October lol Everyone i know who is pregnant is having girls but ive noticed alot of boys on bnb.

Ive noticed this as well all 4 times ive been pregnant. I mean, i know boys naturally occur at *slightly* higher rate than girls anyways, but i wonder if there is something about diligently TTC that sways :blue: :shrug: have no idea of course but it does make ya think.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm feeling very excited about meeting my little man now, even though during a huge sort out the other day I felt like I wished I was getting a girl so DH would let me chuck everything away as I just wanted it gone rather than boxed up to go in the loft LOL
I'm actually dreaming about him sometimes now and imagining pushing him around in a pram and feeding him and all those other things. Not quite half way through yet (will be 20 weeks on thursday) feeling him a lot more. 
And you know I'm actually experiencing a little bit of, I'm not sure what to call it, pride, enjoyment, and a tiny bit of defensiveness when telling people I'll have all boys. 
I do still want another baby after this one, like how Guppy said she is looking forward to that part of her life being over and moving on, watching her family grow up. I'm not yet ready to say goodbye to this part of my life. I do think, had this one been a girl, I would have been more open to the idea of it being the last, but I still don't think I would have felt 'done'.
Also this will make me sound crazy but I felt if I stopped after a girl people would think I had just kept going to get a girl. (They already assume so, and yes I did want a girl so badly but I didn't have another just for a girl) So I was thinking if I had had a girl I'd have to have a 5th and hope it was a boy just to prove a point LOL And now I feel like I do want another and still do hope that it would be our girl, BUT a teeny tiny part of me is thinking I'd like to have a 5th boy, so people didn't think I stopped because I got my girl, and wrote of my others as failed tries, or not good enough. And I think I would feel quite good saying I had a football team LOL
I think for now I'm going to leave it and see what DH comes up with when I start talking about getting rid of clothes as this baby grows out of them. He already told me not to get rid of my double pram just in case. Even though he wants like a 5 year age gap.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can understand what your saying completely because everyone I speak to assumes I want a 3rd to have a girl and I would have stopped had I got 1 of each. I say actually the decision would have maybe been even easier to have 3rd if that was the case, but I think really I just want a large family. Hopefully it will be a mixed family but what will be, will be I guess. They then say well if you get your girl then you will be done, and I say well no I think I'd have 1 more regardless well actually I think 2 but I keep that to myself :haha: Hope your dh lets you have another sooner than 5yrs hun x


----------



## geordiemammy

I totally get where your coming from I didn't keep trying or a girl but 1 would of been nice for family balancing but with 5 boys it means I can get away with doing one thing most of the time instead of a boys thing and a girls thing I think if we had of had a girl she would of been centre stage for everyone in the family as there hasn't been a girl born on our side since my sister died in 1985 its all been boys so a girl would of been a novelty for everyone if that makes sense without sounding nasty xx


----------



## missZOEEx

Can I please be added? Just decided we're going to start TTC in January but NTNP until then. :) we already have an almost 2 year old SON so praying that this one will be our girl. :')


----------



## maybebaby3

Hotbump said:


> I havent gotten over the fact that im having my third boy...cant seem to be happy, i feel this silly jealousy when i hear ppl getting their dream gender and not having to go thru GD...feel like screaming that its not fair! Ugh i hate this can't even joy my pregnancy and looking at boy things doesn't help. Feeling very depressed :cry:

Are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## motherofboys

yeah its a worry that a girl would get some kind of extra attention or made out to be more special. Out of 8 grandchildren there are 2 girls on DH side, out of 5, there is one girl on my side. I know for a fact my 14 year old niece is desperate for another girl in the family. There would definitely be a level of favourtism going on that I wouldn't like.
When I was having my 2nd my Nan said "if you get a girl you'll have a pigeon pair and can stop" at the time I wanted 6 but kept my mouth shut. She only ever had 1 and only has 1 sibling so wouldn't have ever understood the desire for a big family.
Another thing I think about (because I think and worry about so many pointless 'what ifs' of the future) is DH wants us to move before we considered another. At the moment we are in a 2 bed, I've been looking at 3 beds and they are so much more expensive I don't think we could ever afford a 4 bed, so if I had 5 boys in a 3 bed I could have 3 in one room, 2 in another and have my own room. We have given up our room so that we can have 2 in each room and I don'y fancy sleeping on a sofa bed until they fly the nest LOL So another boy would work in that way. 
I must admit to being a little annoyed at his 5 year wait plan. When we discussed ttc number 4 he said we wanted to wait 3 years to try. I wanted to have around 2 years age gap again. He said if we had 3 years or more between them I could have another close in age. As it turned out we started TTC when I wanted to, but it took 2 and a half years and I got my BFP the month before DS3 turned 3. So his got his way anyway. So really I should get my close age gap.


----------



## maybebaby3

Motherofboys we have a problem with space. Our 3bed flat is a small one. Can't afford a 4 bed! I want to put the 3 boys in one room but DH thinks that 3 in a room is too much but the alternative is making our lounge smaller to make a tiny 4th bedroom and tbh I'd rather have more of a lounge!


----------



## geordiemammy

I had the same problem when I had ds3 was only in a 2 bed flat and we had made it a 2 bed by halting the living room so we had a small ish living room and a big ish bedroom where all 3 would stay I can honestly say that my boys are really close cause they shared the only thing was when I moved to a tiny and I mean tiny 3 bed they all wanted to share but couldn't now I'm in a 4 bed with 4 excellent sized bedrooms and an en suite so the kids have their own bathroom which is heaps better but we just rent couldn't afford to buy in the current market well not in the area we want and the size we want!!!

A solution motherofboys is try and buy a 3 or even a 2 bed with a large dining room and you and dh make that into your room xx


----------



## Willow87

I am still waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting. 

1 day overdue. 

bleh. 

I want to see what my baby is and what s/he looks like!


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh willow going overdue is horrid :( I was induced at term+10 with DS2


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: being overdue does stink. I didn't have DS1 until 41+5. Hope it's not much longer for you :dust: Cnat wait to hear about it <3


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep know that feeling too, I was 12 days late with ds2 in the run up to Christmas :(


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry havent been on in ages. Until now we have had all 3 boys in one room and were planning to have all 4 in one room but in the end we decided that splitting them would give them more playing room and bed times were becoming difficult as DS3 got older and he and DS2 both like an audience LOL So now DS2 has his own room for the time being (I know its weird to do it that way rather than the older 2 and younger 2 but they decided they wanted it that way and I felt mean to evict DS2 from the top bunk LOL we have 2 sets of bunk beds already.) We are only renting, but the current prices in our village are stupid. The 3 beds that I have found on line are almost double our current rent!!!!!
Our house is quite small. We do have a dining room but it doesn't have a door into it as such, you have to walk through it to get to the kitchen and bathroom. I did think you could board it off a bit so there was a passage way and a room but then there would be no where for a table and we like to eat at the table as a family. The living room, dining room and both bedrooms are 9x10 foot. They barely have room to play once you add furniture into that space. It was supposed to be a 6 months stop gap to get out of DH Mums and we have now been here 6 years LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

We rent too and prices are high round here we got a really good deal on this house though we pay a fortune but its cheaper than most around here and the space is good x


----------



## maybebaby3

Our flat is ours but our mortgage is £900 a month and its a small 3 bed. Houses are out if the question as you're looking at least £750,000! Even 4 bed flats are out of our limit and that's with both of us working full time!


----------



## motherofboys

Ours is cheap for the area, but then again we don't have double glazing, its on road parking and we are the only house with one car. So its very hard to find anywhere near the house to park (which is something that DH moans about constantly) We also have no gas at all, which means no central heating, just a couple of storage heaters. The house isn't in the best condition either. But for £50 less than what we pay, you can get a 1 bed flat in the surrounding areas. So money wise we can't really complain. Its just that a few months ago I was looking, just dreaming about one day moving and all the 3 beds were about 200 more than our rent, I had been thinking perhaps we could maybe, just about do it. If I was very good with my spending. But then I looked to see if anything was up the other day and the first thing I saw was 400 more and they just kept going up. They are slightly cheaper in the next village but I don't really want to leave the village as I don't drive so would mean changing school and pre-school and the ones they are at atm are better than the one they would end up at.


----------



## geordiemammy

Where abouts do you live motherofboys x


----------



## motherofboys

In Kent, the place most people know thats nearest is the Isle of Sheppey. but I actually live in a little village on the main land not far from there LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

My in laws live in a village in Yorkshire somewhere that doesn't have central heating and that I don't know how you do it I couldn't manage without it x


----------



## motherofboys

We are used to it now. My youngest 2 were born in this house and feel no cold. Its funny when we go to the in laws and they turn the heating up even higher than they usually have it because they don't want the boys to get cold and they all end up with bright red cheeks and having to take their jumpers off LOL
When its really cold we just add extra layers, and I wear my dressing gown over my clothes LOL But I'm the one who feels it most.


----------



## geordiemammy

I wear my dressing gown over my clothes cause oh moans about heating been on all the time lol x


----------



## Guppy051708

Been reading ladies, i just dont have much to contribute to the conversation.

Hope everyone is doing well. 



missZOEEx said:


> Can I please be added? Just decided we're going to start TTC in January but NTNP until then. :) we already have an almost 2 year old SON so praying that this one will be our girl. :')

:hi: you have been added :friends:
So sorry about the delay. I saw this ages ago but kept forgetting to update :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

Willow87 said:


> I am still waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting.
> 
> 1 day overdue.
> 
> bleh.
> 
> I want to see what my baby is and what s/he looks like!

Can't wait to hear your news hon :dust:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Guppy051708 said:


> *Been reading ladies, i just dont have much to contribute to the conversation.*
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

This is pretty much me as well! I come in but then feel rude posting anything as I did get my dream gender. I did want to post a couple of pictures of her! I hope no one minds. :flower:

My younger son, Teagen and Keira! 


My older son, Izaiah, and Keira. 






I just wanted to share because this forum was such a great support during my pregnancy and before I knew I was having a girl, and even after I was told I was and having a hard time believing it. 


I really hope my sharing doesn't offend anyone!


----------



## geordiemammy

She is absolutely gorgeous I'm not offened and I'm sure no one else will be either love the little hair bands :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

She's gorgeous z&t x


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww she is so lovely and beautiful :cloud9:
how sweet. it looks like her brothers loves her so much too <3

I dont think anyone here will be offended, or at least i hope not. This is a great support board whether we get our gender dreams or not. For me, i find it inspiring and hopeful to others :friends:


----------



## dollych

Aww congratulations z&t she's gorgeous!! I remember your updates a while ago!!. So glad you got your Girl :) hope you don't mind me asking, but did you sway pink this time or do anything different?. I have 2 boys + will be TTC later this year xx


----------



## MelliPaige

So a few months ago I really thought I was pregnant, no bfps or anything my period was just late by a couple of days. The exact second I seen that my period had started I got a text from my sister saying she was pregnant. Her due date is what mine would have been if I had been pregnant. Today she found out she's having a boy and I am super jealous...I can hardly get excited for her (of course I act like I'm excited in front of her)
My husband also lost his job, so we won't be TTC for a while

I'm just super jealous, I know I being silly but I can't even look at boy clothes or anything :(


----------



## Guppy051708

MelliPaige said:


> So a few months ago I really thought I was pregnant, no bfps or anything my period was just late by a couple of days. The exact second I seen that my period had started I got a text from my sister saying she was pregnant. Her due date is what mine would have been if I had been pregnant. Today she found out she's having a boy and I am super jealous...I can hardly get excited for her (of course I act like I'm excited in front of her)
> My husband also lost his job, so we won't be TTC for a while
> 
> I'm just super jealous, I know I being silly but I can't even look at boy clothes or anything :(

:hug: so sorry doll :( That would be such an incredibly tough situation. 
I hope your DH can get hired somewhere asap. that sounds like quite the challenge...always here for ya hon <3 TTC or not.


----------



## Guppy051708

Just wanted to share this thread with you lovely ladies.
I know some of you mentioned that you are totally done having kids, so i thought i would share. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...5-ttc-blacklist-those-done-making-babies.html


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

dollych said:


> Aww congratulations z&t she's gorgeous!! I remember your updates a while ago!!. So glad you got your Girl :) hope you don't mind me asking, but did you sway pink this time or do anything different?. I have 2 boys + will be TTC later this year xx

I was at first attempting a bit of a sway, but I honestly didn't know much about it. I was counting calories at the time, so perhaps that had something to do with it as I had heard that before. I had decided I wasn't ovulating at the time I got pregnant so it was a bit of a surprise. I was going to go to my doctor after a year of trying. Can't say there was much else different though.


----------



## MelliPaige

Just got a :bfp: !!!!!

Chinese calendar thingy predicts https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_boy.jpg and I hope it's right!!

I'm kinda of scared because my husband is out of a job, but I know we will make it work!


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats and the Chinese thing was right for me unless the scan was wrong x


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations! I know its difficult with your husband being out of work but now was obviously the time it was supposed to happen, this is meant to be for you!
The chinese gender predictor has been 50/50 for me. I did it with all 4. It was correct for my 1st, wrong for my 2nd and 3rd and correct for this one LOL I hope its right for you!

DH has come up with 2 more names that I love and have been kind of undecided on names again. But now I think I'm sticking to the name I chose and then going to save those names for baby boy number 5. I'm actually pretty excited about using those names and having 5 boys one day, although the idea of a girl is still nice, I no longer feel a girl is what is missing from my life or what is needed to complete my family. Fingers crossed DH doesn't make me wait so long that I change my mind about having another LOL

Anyway I made another baby purchase and I have to say this is the most exciting thing I have bought so far and I can not wait to see him in it. When they eventually go on sale I'm buying them in bigger sizes LOL I know not everyones cup of tea but I'm a Guns and Roses fan and DH nearly wet himself that there was The Jam!

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/babyvests_zpsc9d2d8bb.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

MelliPaige said:


> Just got a :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> Chinese calendar thingy predicts https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_boy.jpg and I hope it's right!!
> 
> I'm kinda of scared because my husband is out of a job, but I know we will make it work!

Big congrats! 

Chinese predictor worked for ds1 not ds2 so not really a believer!

Love those babygro's motherofboys, might go and buy one for next baby. Maybe i'll get a girl if I start buying boys clothes!! :haha:


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww they are great! 

Motherofboys have you had you anomaly scan yet x


----------



## motherofboys

No its next thursday (13th)


----------



## Guppy051708

MelliPaige said:


> Just got a :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> Chinese calendar thingy predicts https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_boy.jpg and I hope it's right!!
> 
> I'm kinda of scared because my husband is out of a job, but I know we will make it work!

Elk! :yipee: so happy for u! I know ure stressed over ur DHs job situation but on the bright side u have 9 months to get that situated. I can't wait to hear what this baby is for u! It's always so exciting! 

Chinese predictor accurately predict all three of my babies :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll update the front page as soon as I can get on my computer (I'm on my phone so its a little tough w all the code)


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> Congratulations! I know its difficult with your husband being out of work but now was obviously the time it was supposed to happen, this is meant to be for you!
> The chinese gender predictor has been 50/50 for me. I did it with all 4. It was correct for my 1st, wrong for my 2nd and 3rd and correct for this one LOL I hope its right for you!
> 
> DH has come up with 2 more names that I love and have been kind of undecided on names again. But now I think I'm sticking to the name I chose and then going to save those names for baby boy number 5. I'm actually pretty excited about using those names and having 5 boys one day, although the idea of a girl is still nice, I no longer feel a girl is what is missing from my life or what is needed to complete my family. Fingers crossed DH doesn't make me wait so long that I change my mind about having another LOL
> 
> Anyway I made another baby purchase and I have to say this is the most exciting thing I have bought so far and I can not wait to see him in it. When they eventually go on sale I'm buying them in bigger sizes LOL I know not everyones cup of tea but I'm a Guns and Roses fan and DH nearly wet himself that there was The Jam!
> 
> https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/babyvests_zpsc9d2d8bb.jpg

So cute!!!


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> No its next thursday (13th)

I have mine on Wednesday oh is still convinced its a girl ill be laughing at him when they check and he is a he lol x


----------



## maybebaby3

Z&t gorgeous pics!

Guppy thanks for the link!


----------



## maybebaby3

Melli congrats!

Motherofboys loving te bodysuits


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm kind of ok with the job loss, I'd be more ok if we had income other than mine..but the place he worked exploded in '05 and they have to give them cancer insurance because lots of people get lung cancer from the fiber glass and carbon dust in the air...
Now that we got our bfp I think it was for the best..he can get a job that I know he'll be safe and stress less (when he gets a job)


----------



## motherofboys

Probably a good thing his no longer there then by the sounds of it. Insurance is all very well but its doesn't prevent or cure does it. Hopefully he will find something before the baby is born.


----------



## MelliPaige

motherofboys said:


> Probably a good thing his no longer there then by the sounds of it. Insurance is all very well but its doesn't prevent or cure does it. Hopefully he will find something before the baby is born.

I hope he will find something with good insurance before our first appointment, I don't know if well get help if he don't....he's looking like crazy though!
And yea, I'm glad he's out of there, it's funny that he got fired just a couple of days before my bfp! Like God was telling us that he needs to be around for me and our baby.


----------



## Guppy051708

Keeping up with the front, here are the latest happenings :thumbup:
Seems that we are still holding a "tie ratio" as well!

Congrats to all of our GSH graduates on the birth of your babies.

Special congrats to the follow for experiencing your all your gender dream wishes! Im so thrilled for you all<3 



Katia-xO on your baby :pink:
Kitta on your baby :pink:


​
Huge congratulations to mamas enjoying their little bundles and loving on them reguardless of the gender. Remember mamas we are here for you any time you need support, just want some friends, share your happy moments, and of course be well loved if you are experiencing any lasting GD. I am sure you all love your bundles soooo very very much and we are all happy for you <3



Sass827 on your baby :pink:
Jadey121 on your baby :blue:
Willow87 on your baby :blue:

​
Super happy for those who recently found out the sex of their LOs and their dream come true. I am sure you are thrilled to meet your sweet baby <3



bump_wanted Team :pink:

​
Big Hugs to expectant mommies that have recieved opposites. As always, feel free to stop on in for some support, help, or even just some relaxation :hugs: you will love your babies very much, but remember this is a judement free zone, so feel free to express yourself as necessary, especially if GD has found you. <3


curlylocks Team :blue:
​


----------



## motherofboys

Scan tomorrow. 12:40pm (UK time) Fingers crossed his still a boy, I don't want to return his clothes and change his name LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha mine is today and I'm thinking the same hope he still has boy bits xx


----------



## Louise88

motherofboys said:


> https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/babyvests_zpsc9d2d8bb.jpg

Oh wow I love these! I hope they still sell these when I find out the sex, don't want to jinx it and buy boy stuff in hope since a boy is really what I want! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

hope both of you have great scans today! 
Thats exciting you get to see your LOs <3


----------



## MelliPaige

I've told a few people and we are kind of treating this like a family competition :haha: so far (including us) there is 2 team boy, 2 team girl, and 1 team boy/girl twins! :wacko:


----------



## Blueberri

Take me off the list for now...


----------



## Guppy051708

That's fun Melli!

Sorry blueberri :hugs:


----------



## Blueberri

the pain I feel right now... :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

geordie how did your scan go? Still a boy LOL
I put on facebook "22 week scan tomorrow! excited" and the first comment I got was someone saying 'its a girl' apart from the fact this person thinks everyone is desperate for girls and that your life isn't complete until you have a girl so coming from her I feel its a bit of a dig (her daughter is my friend and she said when I was having my 3rd "your the only one with out a girl now" and was basically laughing at me) but I also thought everyone knew already that I was having a boy. I've not made any secret of it. And as already said he better still be a boy


----------



## Guppy051708

:dohh: ppl are so oblivious!
Im sorry you had to read that comment :hugs:

Glad baby is happy! i bet he is so cute <3

Geordie-i hope your appt went well.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah it went great all is well he is measuring as he should and is defo a boy lol all looked good on the scan :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> Yeah it went great all is well he is measuring as he should and is defo a boy lol all looked good on the scan :) xx

glad to hear he is doing so well <3


----------



## motherofboys

Glad to hear his doing well geordie, and still a boy. 
I'vehad really nice responses from most people. Although the other weekend MILs next door neighbour came round to MILs (its a little complicated but SIL was married to the next door neighbours son, they divorced years ago but have 2 children together so both my niece and nephews grandparents live next door to each other still, because of the old family ties she still feels she should be included in everything) She was cooing over the boys, how handsome they are and how big they have got, and that one looks like his Mum and that one looks like his Dad (LOL) and DH told her there was another one on the way, and that it was another boy. 
I was so completely shocked by her reply, she said "oh what a shame, why couldn't it have been a girl!" In front of the boys. And the most shocking thing about that was that she has always claimed to not like girls at all and that boys were so wonderful and told us after number 3 not to have any more because we were so lucky to get 3 boys we shouldn't risk getting a girl!
Oh well, I don't take much notice of her or anyone else really most of the time. Just amazes me how insensitive some people can be.


----------



## Guppy051708

:shock: it is insane how insensitive and clueless ppl are!


----------



## geordiemammy

People keep asking me if I'm gutted and I may get a girl next time I just say no next time and just because I'm having a boy I'm not gutted as long as he is healthy that's all that matters plus now I really think I just can't carry girls so defo won't keep trying anyway!! Ds
1 asked how much it cost to adopt when I asked why he said well why don't we adopt a little girl then we can have a sister and give a baby a nice home xx


----------



## MelliPaige

geordiemammy said:


> he said well why don't we adopt a little girl then we can have a sister and give a baby a nice home xx

How sweet!


----------



## motherofboys

aww thats so sweet!
I would feel so uncomfortable specifying I wanted to adopt a girl that I'd probably end up adopting a boy if I ever did that LOL
I was going to ask how your boys felt now, because I remember they wanted a sister.


----------



## geordiemammy

They are ok about it I think apart from the adoption comments xx


----------



## motherofboys

I'm back. Baby is healthy, estimated at 1lb 1oz at 22 weeks exactly. Being a little monkey, every scan I have or even midwife appointment trying to hear the heart beat, baby causes trouble. This time I almost had to go for a walk just so they could check the nose and lips! Also still a boy. Though I almost never got told. Was asked twice if I wanted to know, got right to the end and he handed me some tissues and said that was it. Then remembered that he forgot one measurement, and then asked if he had told me the gender. They whole time they were measuring legs I never say a clear penis or anything and even when he did check the gender he said "another boy, theres a willy" and I could just see legs and nothing else! But also never saw lines and saw clear enough on my 16 week that he was a boy. Wasn't too impressed with the quality of the scan this time I have to be honest. 

DS2 is full of questions atm and has asked "why did God only give you boys?" He was very clear in only wanting a brother and not wanting a sister at all, I think his just curious. I think because they talk about God at school his decided that it was God who chose to give us boys LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased all is ok and pleased he is still a he lol I never seen bits yesterday tbh but she said oh he's a big boy it's defo not a girl with something that size between its legs oh of course was thrilled with that comment!! My pics are pretty poor I didn't think the quality was that good either xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Glad both of your scans went well :) less than 3 months for my due date now!!!


----------



## motherofboys

Oh also my placenta is a little low but not too low atm. I have another scan at 32 weeks and they will check it again then.


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine had moved up yesterday but they are checking that and my cervix at 25 weeks x


----------



## Hotbump

Finally told OH about feeling unattached to this pregnancy and he got mad and refuses to talk to me :'( like i didn't feel awful already :cries:


----------



## geordiemammy

Men don't get it in fact they don't get much lol have you been to the docs it maybe that you have antenatal depression due to the gender! I'm sure once baby is born you will feel differently x


----------



## Guppy051708

LAdies, glad to hear you had great scans!

hotbump- :hugs: so sorry :( That is horrible that he is treating you that way


----------



## motherofboys

I was asked out side pre-school yesterday if I'm pregnant and if I was trying to hide it! I'd hardly announce of facebook and let my kids take pictures to school for show and tell would I? (Her kid is in my sons class and she must be the only person who doesn't know)


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha why would you be hiding it anyway x


----------



## motherofboys

I know, I'll be 23 week tomorrow so not like when you try to cover any bloating in the first weeks or anything. I'm proud of my bump and like to wear stuff that shows it off anyway (with in reason, like my normal tighter jumpers)
Perhaps if the only time she spoke to me wasn't to either try to get some gossip or info or to try to show off about her kid (which usually back fires as she tries to compare school stuff and my older boys are both well ahead of the expected levels) then she might not be the last to know and make herself looks silly LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha silly woman x


----------



## TriChick

We found out today that we are having another boy, BUT I couldn't be happier!!!!!!!! The past couple weeks I really changed my mind as far as gender preference goes, and realized how much I loved the idea of Harrison having a little brother to beebop around with. A second boy is the perfect addition to our family, and really compliments the existing family dynamic. On both sides of the family we are surrounded by little girls, so having a partner in crime for Harrison is a blessing:) Just wanted to give you guys an update, and some reassurance that gender disappointment (even anticipated) really CAN disappear in an instant. Now that we know, my previous desires that LO was a girl are completely a thing of the past. Good luck to everyone!!!!:)


----------



## Guppy051708

TriChick said:


> We found out today that we are having another boy, BUT I couldn't be happier!!!!!!!! The past couple weeks I really changed my mind as far as gender preference goes, and realized how much I loved the idea of Harrison having a little brother to beebop around with. A second boy is the perfect addition to our family, and really compliments the existing family dynamic. On both sides of the family we are surrounded by little girls, so having a partner in crime for Harrison is a blessing:) Just wanted to give you guys an update, and some reassurance that gender disappointment (even anticipated) really CAN disappear in an instant. Now that we know, my previous desires that LO was a girl are completely a thing of the past. Good luck to everyone!!!!:)

Aww. that is so sweet :cloud9: you are going to love watching that bond form. It is truly the cutest thing ever. I am glad you are in such awesome spirits. Congratulations on your little :blue: bump <3


----------



## motherofboys

Glad to hear you are so happy hun, its great seeing the bond between brothers grow and develop.


----------



## Guppy051708

This thread has been quiet lately. ...how is everyone doing? Any updates?
If i get time today i'll go stalking ;)

DH had his vasectomy done today. Overall it went over well. Even though we need it for medical reasons (and our sanity :lol:), it's a relief to know that GD will eventually be a thing of the past and something i wont have to deal with again. So in some freaky sort of way it's a bit of relief. (although im glad that we finally got our DG, but just in general it's nice to know i wont have to be up against it in the future. ...it was very severe after DS2) Anyways, all went pretty good w that. Will be nice not having to worry about BC ever again!

Hope you all are getting along well <3


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats 6lilpigs on getting your DG of team :blue:!!!

We are now 50-50!
So far we have 30 GD come true and 30 opposites.


----------



## Locksley27

Hello everyone glad to see this thread. I am currently. Ttc another girl I already have 3 boys aged 5, 4, 2 and a girl aged 18months.


----------



## Guppy051708

Locksley27 said:


> Hello everyone glad to see this thread. I am currently. Ttc another girl I already have 3 boys aged 5, 4, 2 and a girl aged 18months.

Welcome to the GSH thread! glad to have you!
Best of luck on your TTC efforts. 
Will you be swaying any?

Here is loads of :pink: :dust: :dust: :pink:


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> Locksley27 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone glad to see this thread. I am currently. Ttc another girl I already have 3 boys aged 5, 4, 2 and a girl aged 18months.
> 
> Welcome to the GSH thread! glad to have you!
> Best of luck on your TTC efforts.
> Will you be swaying any?
> 
> Here is loads of :pink: :dust: :dust: :pink:Click to expand...

You've been added to the front :thumbup:


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome Locksley. Good luck TTC another girl.

Not a great deal to report here. 26 weeks now! Feeling lots of strong movement, his just started reaching my ribs when I'm sat down, which is always fun LOL
His name is definitely Seth now, no going back on it as the boys are all calling him Seth. DS2 is SO excited. He keeps hugging my belly and saying "I love you Seth". The others are excited, but not as much, I don't think DS3 really knows whats going to happen. He knows we are getting a baby and talks about what will happen, but its the first time his had a little brother so its all new to him. DS1 has been there, done that, and is going through a bit of a teenager stage (even though his 7 lol) so nothing is very exciting atm and his so hard done by. I worry about him. But hopefully it is just, as 6lilpigs said to me before, that there is a testosterone surge at 7, and thats why he wants to argue all the time.


----------



## geordiemammy

Ds2&3 are like that at the minute they are 7&8 I'm trying to get them to channel their anger into other things but doesn't work :( hope they grow out of it soon


----------



## hylokitty321

Hi everyone!!
I hope that all you ladies get your DG! 
I have an 8 month old daughter and currently 15 weeks pregnant with
Baby #2! At first I really wanted my daughter to have a sister so they can
Be close and best friends, however since this might be my last baby,
I really want a boy now. My hubby really would like a son this time
And my parents have 3 grand daughters and no grand sons.
In his family, his older brother has a daughter and then a son. 
It would be really nice to have one of each, I'm so afraid that I might not ever get to experience having a son :( I pray that We all have healthy babies and that regardless of the gender.. We accept and love our babies!

my scan will be sometime around aug 7, so I will keep u ladies updated!

Good luck ladies


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope you get your baby boy x


----------



## motherofboys

Hope you get your boy hylokitty. At least you already see the positives of another daughter. 

Geordie I hope it doesn't last too long. Makes me feel like its something I've done. His got a right attitude on him, and thinks his always right.


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha that's just a man thing but when they assert it it does man you feel bad like you haven't taught them right but its fazes and there is plenty more to come :( ds1 11 is starting with the attitude again I'm dreading teenage years x


----------



## motherofboys

his actually not been too bad today, its the other two LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> Welcome Locksley. Good luck TTC another girl.
> 
> Not a great deal to report here. 26 weeks now! Feeling lots of strong movement, his just started reaching my ribs when I'm sat down, which is always fun LOL
> His name is definitely Seth now, no going back on it as the boys are all calling him Seth. DS2 is SO excited. He keeps hugging my belly and saying "I love you Seth". The others are excited, but not as much, I don't think DS3 really knows whats going to happen. He knows we are getting a baby and talks about what will happen, but its the first time his had a little brother so its all new to him. DS1 has been there, done that, and is going through a bit of a teenager stage (even though his 7 lol) so nothing is very exciting atm and his so hard done by. I worry about him. But hopefully it is just, as 6lilpigs said to me before, that there is a testosterone surge at 7, and thats why he wants to argue all the time.

Wow! 26 weeks already?! I fee like your pregnancy is going by faster than mine! :haha:
I hope the early "teen stage" doesn't last long! Im sure is normal though but hopefully short lived :hugs:



hylokitty321 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I hope that all you ladies get your DG!
> I have an 8 month old daughter and currently 15 weeks pregnant with
> Baby #2! At first I really wanted my daughter to have a sister so they can
> Be close and best friends, however since this might be my last baby,
> I really want a boy now. My hubby really would like a son this time
> And my parents have 3 grand daughters and no grand sons.
> In his family, his older brother has a daughter and then a son.
> It would be really nice to have one of each, I'm so afraid that I might not ever get to experience having a son :( I pray that We all have healthy babies and that regardless of the gender.. We accept and love our babies!
> 
> my scan will be sometime around aug 7, so I will keep u ladies updated!
> 
> Good luck ladies

Welcome! 
I hope you get your baby boy hon! Thats exciting your scan is coming up so soon! Not long now! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## Guppy051708

first page has been updated :thumbup:


----------



## Locksley27

No longer TTC and currently expecting number 5


----------



## Guppy051708

Locksley27 said:


> No longer TTC and currently expecting number 5

:yipee: Fabulous!!!! that didn't take long at all! Congrats on!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated to here x


----------



## MelliPaige

I get my first ultrasound tomorrow! Hopefully that will make the pregnancy feel real...I'm going to try and find out what it is at the end of August (depends on money) if not ill know September sometime. 

Fngers crossed for blue!


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations Locksley!
MelliPaige good luck at your scan.


----------



## MelliPaige

Jellybean is perfect! We are both very healthy :)


----------



## motherofboys

Great news!


----------



## Guppy051708

Awesome! So glad to hear!


----------



## geordiemammy

Good news


----------



## smallpeanut

Hello!!!expecting baby no. 2 and hoping for a baby boy x


----------



## nearlythere38

hello ladies, dont get on here very much. how is the pregnancy going Guppy?

afm, my gorgeous little girl is having quite a few issues. she is cows milk intolerant, with severe reflux and sandifers syndrome. life is definitely hard work anyway with three under 5, but these issues are addjng to it. there are some other concerns as well, she protudes her tongue quite significantly, and doctors seem to be in disagreement over whether there is an underlying syndrome. concerns have been raised over the tongue, high arched palate, weak suck, eye shape, reflexes and low muscle tone. she is 10 weeks and 1 day and is yet to smile or coo. she isnt really following things with her eyes either. we are awaiting chromosomal blood test results but they take weeks. fingers crossed that she is just taking her time and we are worrying over nothing. but referral to physio and occupatiinal therapy should help 
 



Attached Files:







20130628_123503.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## motherofboys

Aw she is so cute. I hope the test results bring good new, but either was she is so precious.


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww she is adorable x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! Wanted to check in and share some more photos of my little lady! 



Heres one of my three! 




My little pumpkin head!


----------



## geordiemammy

She is so cute xx


----------



## motherofboys

She is so cute and looking so much bigger now


----------



## 40WeekWait

Expecting 10w+3...hoping so so much for a boy!


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck 40 weekwait


----------



## MelliPaige

40WeekWait said:


> Expecting 10w+3...hoping so so much for a boy!

I'm about the same hoping for the same! Good luck!


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck


----------



## Guppy051708

smallpeanut said:


> Hello!!!expecting baby no. 2 and hoping for a baby boy x

Welcome!!! Congrats on your second baby. I'll be sure to add you to the front :) I hope you find this thread helpful :friends:
Do you have a son or a daughter already?



nearlythere38 said:


> hello ladies, dont get on here very much. how is the pregnancy going Guppy?
> 
> afm, my gorgeous little girl is having quite a few issues. she is cows milk intolerant, with severe reflux and sandifers syndrome. life is definitely hard work anyway with three under 5, but these issues are addjng to it. there are some other concerns as well, she protudes her tongue quite significantly, and doctors seem to be in disagreement over whether there is an underlying syndrome. concerns have been raised over the tongue, high arched palate, weak suck, eye shape, reflexes and low muscle tone. she is 10 weeks and 1 day and is yet to smile or coo. she isnt really following things with her eyes either. we are awaiting chromosomal blood test results but they take weeks. fingers crossed that she is just taking her time and we are worrying over nothing. but referral to physio and occupatiinal therapy should help

Oh no :hugs: severe reflux is horrid to see your baby face :( One of the saddest times for me. I hope things are going well hon. Your baby girl is just lovely and beautiful. I hope the reflux is improving some :hugs:

Pregnancy is going a bit better now that HG finally decided to leave (though it may be looming again, but much better and not needing meds-finally!). Im almost full term and i cannot believe it! :shock: 35 weeks today...could potentially have a baby in 2 weeks, which is bonnkers to think! 



ILoveYouZandT said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! Wanted to check in and share some more photos of my little lady!
> 
> 
> 
> Heres one of my three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little pumpkin head!

She is so precioius and adorable!! aww :cloud9:



40WeekWait said:


> Expecting 10w+3...hoping so so much for a boy!

Congratulations! Will add you to the front :friends: i hope you get yoru boy :cloud9: Is this your first?


----------



## Guppy051708

How is everyone else doing?
I am currently 35 weeks pregnant and STILL dealing with a sideways LO. UGH. I have been doing every logical and every nutty thing one can think up to get this baby to go vertical but she isn't having any of it :nope: I really hope she flips, but if she doesn't by 37 weeks then it's looking like i'll have a planned CS, instead of a second HB. Blah. It's disappointing and a drastic change of plans, however, I am meeting with a consult on monday to discuss CS options. Really hoping for a "family friendly CS", IF that is what has to happen. So thats makeing me feel much more positive about it. I am still holding out hope that she will get out of the transverse and into the head down (heck i would even take a breech at this point- at least vaginal birth is still an option with that). But i also want to mentally prepare myself in case that cant happen.

We have finally decided on a name..i. think :blush: we have changed it a handful of times but i think we are settling on Eva Victoria.

Hope you all are doing well. 
off to update the front with our new bumps on board :friends:


----------



## geordiemammy

What's a family friendly cs x


----------



## dollych

Aww what a lovely name Guppy!!!. Can't believe you're 35 weeks already, that has gone so fast!!. It only seems like last week when you told us you got your BFP!!!.
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, can't wait to see pics of your little princess xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> What's a family friendly cs x


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RIcaK98Yg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=m5RIcaK98Yg


----------



## Guppy051708

dollych said:


> Aww what a lovely name Guppy!!!. Can't believe you're 35 weeks already, that has gone so fast!!. It only seems like last week when you told us you got your BFP!!!.
> Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, can't wait to see pics of your little princess xxx

Thank you hon! :friends:
I cannot wait to meet her either. It's been a really tough pregnancy and im so excited to start a new chapter of our lives. In some ways i feel like i was just TTC yesterday and in others i feel like ive been pregnant forever....super excited...and a bit nervous about having 3 under 3! :shock:


----------



## motherofboys

Wow 35 weeks, and lovely name Guppy. I'm having trouble getting my head around the fact that I'm going to be 29 weeks this week!
Hope she moves for you. I have a low placenta that will need to be re-checked and am dreading being told its still too low or moved lower. I want a home birth like I had the last 2 times, but if its still low I wont risk it and will go to hospital. But if its really low that will be a CS which I really hope I don't need.


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Wow 35 weeks, and lovely name Guppy. I'm having trouble getting my head around the fact that I'm going to be 29 weeks this week!
> Hope she moves for you. I have a low placenta that will need to be re-checked and am dreading being told its still too low or moved lower. I want a home birth like I had the last 2 times, but if its still low I wont risk it and will go to hospital. But if its really low that will be a CS which I really hope I don't need.

Motherofboys mine is still too low they said at my 20 week scan it had moved and I seem my consultant 4 weeks later and he done a scan and said no it hasn't moved so will need to re check nearer the time x


----------



## motherofboys

The midwife was telling me on thursday that even with a natural delivery it leaves scars on the womb so limits where the placenta can attach and grow, so guess its not uncommon for those who have had a few babies to have a low placenta. She was explaining about how it could move up or further down and how if its too low its a risk of bleeding etc


----------



## geordiemammy

It's funny you should say that I had a scan before this pregnancy and they asked if I'd had a c section so I'm guessing that's due to bad scar tissue within the womb x


----------



## motherofboys

Possibly then, thats the first time I've been told anything like that but I'd assume she knows what shes talking about LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope the placenta moves up for you both!
I had that with DS2 but luckily it moved out of the way. In most cases it does as the pregnancy progresses, but i understand fears until that is confirmed or not :hugs: hope it happens :hugs:



motherofboys said:


> The midwife was telling me on thursday that even with a natural delivery it leaves scars on the womb so limits where the placenta can attach and grow, so guess its not uncommon for those who have had a few babies to have a low placenta. She was explaining about how it could move up or further down and how if its too low its a risk of bleeding etc

That is very interesting. It does make a lot of sense tho!


----------



## Guppy051708

My baby flipped head down (ROT, specifically :roll:) a couple of days ago (35+1). It was verified via u/s though im taking the u/s with a grain of salt bc she goes from transverse to ROT back to transverse back to ROT, etc. So she is classed as an unstable lie and bc my womb is so stretched out and bc she is a tiny little thing (30th percentile, currently 4lbs & 15oz), she just has tons of room in there.

So, she is head down. The MWs want me to do belly wrapping to get her to stay that way, so thats what ive been doing...i really hope she decides to come a little early, bc its more anxiety i have due to more time to allow her to flip back to transverse. 

I met with the OBGYN about EVC (if its needed) and lets say i am not going that route with this care provider :nope: she said they require you to have an epidural and do it in the OR "in case anything happens". And that they would do it at 37 weeks....ermm...hellz no lol. My MWs on the other hand do a much gentler verision which isn't harmful and doesn't require the use of pain numbing meds, so if i ever needed an ECV i would do that but i will never agree to the extremes that the OBGYN wanted :nope:thankfully, at this point i dont need to worry about it, however, im not out of the woods yet since she is an unstable lie and could flip back to transverse.

Couple of pictures...the first is a profile view of Eva. She wasn't being very photogenic so it's tough to make out. She wouldn't move her first out from in front of her face, silly little girl. But she is adorable and has a cute little button nose and very girly eyes :cloud9:

The second is my bump being wrapped with the Rebozo in hope of keeping this little diva head down...was quite the challenge to put on by myself...will def be getting DHs assistance tomorrow lol

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps627de7c5.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/bellywrapping35weeksrebozo_zps3506c65a.jpg


----------



## motherofboys

Anyone know how Maybebaby3 is?

I've discovered that although my bump feels pretty small, it would be because all the extra weight has gone to my thighs and butt!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: my ass is growing at astronomical proportions as well :rofl: ugh. lol

im not sure how she is doing...off to stalk once i change a poopy diaper :sick:


----------



## motherofboys

This is not something I am used to LOL I usually am all bump and then am in my old clothes within a few weeks. I don't mind a bit of extra weight, its the having to buy bigger clothes or actually attempt to diet and work out if the weight doesn't come off LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I've lost over a stone while pregnant but still got plenty to lose after baby comes it will probably drop off you once baby is born x


----------



## Firstinflight

Seriously hoping for a little girl this time around. Was told I was having a girl by all scans until a surprise finding at 31 weeks!


----------



## motherofboys

That must have been hard, even if you didn't have a preference. To have been told girl and bonded with the idea of a daughter, maybe even bought things and named her, then be told boy. I hope you get a little girl this time round.


----------



## Unexpected212

TTC number 2 next month.

Had GD with DS but all good now

Hoping for a daughter and swaying for one naturally


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome ladies! Best of luck with your sway Unexpected! 

FirstinFlight-wow, that would be really tough if GD was going on :hugs: i hope you get your girl this time.

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

I am now 38+2 and having every "symptom" in the book of labor for the last 2-3 weeks, but alas, still pregnant and awaiting meeting our sweet girl. On this day in DS2s pregnancy, i woke up to my waters going. W DS1 that didn't happen until nearly 42 weeks, so suffice it to say im slightly discouraged that nothing has happened yet, but i suppose that's to be expected. Im just so anxious to get this labor on the road and meet our last little bundle. I cant believe the time is so near to have her, but at the same time i feel like the days (minutes and hours!) are just dragging along these last couple of weeks.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I was just wondering how you are doing guppy, I figured it was almost time for you to meet your baby girl :) Really hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer and I'm looking forward to reading your birth story and seeing this much anticipated little lady!!

Wishing you the very best if luck for a quick and smooth labour and delivery :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

henrysmumkaz said:


> I was just wondering how you are doing guppy, I figured it was almost time for you to meet your baby girl :) Really hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer and I'm looking forward to reading your birth story and seeing this much anticipated little lady!!
> 
> Wishing you the very best if luck for a quick and smooth labour and delivery :flower:

thank you hon <3

btw, how darn cute is your avatar!?! So adorable!


----------



## MelliPaige

We find out the gender on Saturday!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! exciting Melli!!!! :yipee: Cant wait for your update!!


----------



## MelliPaige

We picked a super cute girl name we love, I don't think ill be as disappointed with a baby girl now. 
Still want blue, but a girl would be nice too.


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad to hear :hugs:

are the names secret? If it's not will you share? :flower:


----------



## MelliPaige

My grandmother picked Molly Ann and its grown on me, though I may go with Molly Rae after my papaw that passed last year.


----------



## Guppy051708

awww. Molly is so sweet <3 you cant go wrong w those middle names either :cloud9:


----------



## geordiemammy

MelliPaige said:


> We picked a super cute girl name we love, I don't think ill be as disappointed with a baby girl now.
> Still want blue, but a girl would be nice too.

I wanted pink in all my pregnancies but got blue picking a name does help a bit!! 
Hope you hear blue though and if not don't be upset just enjoy it and you will get grandsons lol xx


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> We picked a super cute girl name we love, I don't think ill be as disappointed with a baby girl now.
> Still want blue, but a girl would be nice too.
> 
> I wanted pink in all my pregnancies but got blue picking a name does help a bit!!
> Hope you hear blue though and if not don't be upset just enjoy it and you will get grandsons lol xxClick to expand...

I agree totally w the names helping the GD :hugs: i def think its one of the best coping mechanisms. Gives u something to look forward to. Or at least thats what it did for me w both boys


----------



## MelliPaige

Having some "but what if its not a boy?" Anxieties. I really thought I was ok, too.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

I still have them now and think but its not a girl But ill love him all the same as I'm sure you will with yours boy or girl x


----------



## MelliPaige

It's a boy!! I'm crying! We are so happy!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

MelliPaige said:


> It's a boy!! I'm crying! We are so happy!!!

:wohoo: AWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooo sooo happy for you!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Thats wonderful Mellipaige, congratulations!!


----------



## MelliPaige

I feel like any second now I'm gonna wake up! Nothing feels real ..I'm so happy!


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats x


----------



## rwhite

Aww congrats Melli :D So exciting!


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats on your blue bump!

And Guppy I hope you get to meet your baby girl soon.


----------



## LaDY

Hiya...i'd love to join this thread if thats ok! I am currently expecting baby number 2!...i have a beautiful little boy who is 5 an woul love to have a little girl!! Fingers crossed!! EDD: 18/03/14 XX


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Congrats on your blue bump!
> 
> And Guppy I hope you get to meet your baby girl soon.

How you doing motherofboys x


----------



## motherofboys

Just got back off holiday yesterday, so now I'm starting to think I should get a move on with baby stuff and DS2s birthday, which is 4 days before EDD. 
My order for bottles got cancelled! But Asda baby event is on now and I just added some to my shopping, so hoping they don't have some sort of policy where they wont deliver the stuff from the event in the normal shopping LOL
Thinking he may have turned as all the kicks that were in my hips seem to be in my ribs now, unless its just the way his moving.....
How about you?


----------



## geordiemammy

I've just been to asda and got loads at the baby event lol I'm knackered now like cant wait for him to be here now had loads of bother so been stressed to bits but getting there now ds4 birthday is 2 weeks before induction so got that to sort out too and had all the uniforms to get sorted its all money money money!! Ill be surprised if my little one isn't head down as getting alot of pressure down below when I walk for a bit it feels like he is going to pop out I get movements all over still but its more like he is shifting than kicking (they think he is huge) got a scan in 3 weeks to look at growth x


----------



## motherofboys

Well when my shopping came they tried to replace the £10 pack of 6 bottles for a £10.99 pack of 2 bottles!!! So I didn't accept it. Then went on the Asda direct site to order the last or the big twos uniform for back to school and thought I'd have a look and they had the bottles on there, so I ordered the 6 for £10 on there instead LOL
Then I went and ordered him some more clothes as well as I'm feeling a little down. A friend with 3 girls just got a bfp and I feel like whatever she has I'm going to feel hard done by, if she has a girl I'll have to join in with her excitement of all those girly things, if she has a boy, then why did she get what she wanted and I didn't. When I was looking for clothes girls things kept popping up and I just wanted to buy them so much. The boys are really playing up at the moment so its not making changing DHs mind about another any easier. Even though every now and again he hints at one more. 
I know I will be ok again soon, and I will love my baby. I guess its normal to have little lapses every now and then.


----------



## geordiemammy

I can totally relate I found out the other week that 2 of mine were having girls one has a girl and a boy already the other has 3 boys and is having twins one girl one boy it does make you think why do they get what they want and I don't I thought I was over it but I don't think I totally will be til he is here cause there is still that slight chance if that makes sense!! I know ill love him and I'm ok with him being a him but every so often I get a twang of but I wanted a girl I hate looking at girls clothes and its totally unavoidable when they are right there in front of you as you look at the boys stuff I have got some gorgeous boys things though xx


----------



## Guppy051708

LaDY said:


> Hiya...i'd love to join this thread if thats ok! I am currently expecting baby number 2!...i have a beautiful little boy who is 5 an woul love to have a little girl!! Fingers crossed!! EDD: 18/03/14 XX

Welcome! congrats on your new beany! Hope you get your little girl <3 
Will you be finding out the sex or keeping it a surprise?



motherofboys said:


> A friend with 3 girls just got a bfp and I feel like whatever she has I'm going to feel hard done by, if she has a girl I'll have to join in with her excitement of all those girly things, if she has a boy, then why did she get what she wanted and I didn't. When I was looking for clothes girls things kept popping up and I just wanted to buy them so much. The boys are really playing up at the moment so its not making changing DHs mind about another any easier. Even though every now and again he hints at one more.
> I know I will be ok again soon, and I will love my baby. I guess its normal to have little lapses every now and then.




geordiemammy said:


> I can totally relate I found out the other week that 2 of mine were having girls one has a girl and a boy already the other has 3 boys and is having twins one girl one boy it does make you think why do they get what they want and I don't I thought I was over it but I don't think I totally will be til he is here cause there is still that slight chance if that makes sense!! I know ill love him and I'm ok with him being a him but every so often I get a twang of but I wanted a girl I hate looking at girls clothes and its totally unavoidable when they are right there in front of you as you look at the boys stuff I have got some gorgeous boys things though xx


:hugs: x2


----------



## motherofboys

I know, I thought I was pretty safe as I was looking for football kit sleepsuits but right there in with them were girls football team summer dresses and cute little swim suits with the team on them. 
When I went for my scan the other week on the way there I had a little moment of "what if they tell me that everyone else had been wrong and its a girl??!!" But then we saw his boy bits the clearest we had seen them yet LOL 
I thought I was over it as well, I felt that even if we had another, a 5th boy would be perfect and perhaps even preferable. A girl was not what was missing from my life and was not what was needed to complete my family. Now I wonder if I was kidding myself. 
Pretty much everyone I know who is pregnant are having boys, one didn't find out and I just have a feeling she is having a girl. We used to wander round the shops together, being all broody, and going on about how we needed a girl. I just know that when we next get together I'll still be there pining over the girls stuff and she'll being buying it all.


----------



## geordiemammy

I try to look at all the horrible girl stuff and say eee I wouldn't dare put my daughter in that to see if it makes me feel better it doesn't but never mind!! 
I have not bought any real clothes yet just vests and baby grows got 2 pairs of dungarees that's it really I also want some covers made for the crib but I'm not even bothered about blue I want white I think where as had he have been a she everything would be pink I feel horrible feeling like that but like I said ill love him regardless cause he is my little boy and I wouldn't change him its just not nice feeling like that and I swear I only found out about my 2 friends so it could be rubbed in cause I ain't spoke to them for ages then I get them texts xx


----------



## motherofboys

I've mainly bought vests and sleep suits. I think I need some little soft trouser type things, sure I have loads of tops, but the older 2 I used to dress them in little outfits right from the start, where as DS3 and this one I want hem in softer 'baby' style clothes like the all in ones.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I was like that with the first 2 but with the last 2 and this one I kept them in baby stuff for ages x


----------



## motherofboys

I did have someone make a comment that DS3 was in his pajamas once cos he had an all in one on. They would have had something to say if he was in jeans as well I expect. Can't win with some people.


----------



## geordiemammy

The cheek some people have is ridiculous at the end of the day its about them being comfy and a sleep suit is the best thing for comfort x


----------



## motherofboys

I can't wait to sort everything out and see what I have and need.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm looking forward to that too and h had a go with the buggy down at my mams the other day and feels lovely to push just need him here x


----------



## motherofboys

Have to admit though, if I was having a girl, I don't know if it would be all sleepsuits etc I'd be too excited and want to put her in dresses and stuff straight away lol
Hate feeling this way, hope it passes again soon. This pregnancy was much harder at the start and I thought that was it, whatever happened I couldn't do it again. Now its so much easier than my last pregnancy that I feel 'why not do it again'. Then I think of the months of disappointment TTC, then the anxiousness and hope over the gender, then to hear boy again, knowing its 100% the last go. I know in the end I'd be ok with it, but can I go through this process again, knowing its so much more final, there is no more chance of another after that. Or do I give up now and just get used to the idea like I thought I was already.
I am really excited for him to be here though. I don't want anyone to think I'm not. And I'm grateful to be having a baby at all. I can't wait to see what he looks like, how much he weighs, what the others are like with him. I bet he breaks the pattern of all the others arriving on the weekend. Just because everything has been so different this time round.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know how you feel it will get easier and this is defo my last so I'm in the position you will be in if you try again but like you say you just have to be ok with it im really struggling with the pregnancy at the minute and just want it over with my doc thinks I'm depressed ill be fine once he is in my arms though I'm just tired and hormonal and fed up of no sleep pain and not being able to get around properly xx


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah, I mean I did want another one anyway. But I don't know if it will be harder to accept next time or not. I shouldn't even be worrying about it now, I've not got this one here yet LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

After ds 4 I was like that's it no more I didn't even think I would ever have another but her I am 32 weeks nearly at the start I was hopeful it was a girl but in the back of my mind I did wonder if my Mcs were girls and that was the reason for them so now its confirmed in my mind that no matter how many I have they will always be boys xx


----------



## motherofboys

I forgot to say in my last reply that I love your pic. I think the most recent one I have of all 3 of mine posing together they are dressed as pirates LOL
I'm not sure if there is any point in trying for a girl iykwim, I've read so many different things and I'm not sure if its DH, or if its me and the 'environment' I make for the little swimmers, if its a case of my eggs being more accepting of male sperm. Something about DH and I together. I feel like I will always have boys. And although I did want another baby, whatever gender, I do wonder if its better to not have another. Just for practical reasons and whether the thing pushing me to want 'just one more' is that little bit of hope that next time it might be a girl. You got to stop somewhere right? DH and I can't even agree on whether there will be another and if there is when, and I can't decide if its worth the extra heart ache of trying to sway and then failing. As much as I want to believe theres a chance it will be a girl I already feel theres no way it could happen.


----------



## geordiemammy

Thanks I only had them done cause I have none of all 4 of them together and wanted some before baby came my friend is trying her hand at photography so she done them she is going to do some more once baby arrives!!

I totally know what you mean about trying again had I not of met oh I don't think I would of had another!! And like you say its the hearing its a boy again that is worrying and the effects it has on you. My mam even says to me now that she thinks I'm struggling with pregnancy so much cause my heart isn't in it where as had he of been a girl it would of been!! Don't get me wrong like I've said he will be loved no matter what I generally don't like being pregnant anyway and my body is tired off having so many children and the fact that in the past 19 months I've been pregnant 5 times!! 

You will know if you can put your self through it again in time but don't rush into it straight away if your not 100% you could be sure you will be ok with another boy xx


----------



## motherofboys

Even though I didn't have a preference with DS3 I think I expected he'd be a girl, I wasn't sad when they said boy, I'd just kind of thought there would be a girl in there somewhere and was surprised when there wasn't. And DH said we could try again right after. So I didn't enjoy the last part of my pregnancy. I wanted it over with so I could try again which makes me feel horrible. And then it ended up taking so long to fall pregnant anyway. Of course I was also suffering physically with back problems and groin pain and was a lot bigger. Having them close together probably didn't help. But I think I can understand what your Mum means about your heart not being in it so your struggling more.


----------



## geordiemammy

It sounds so horrible to say though as I know ill be fine once he is here x


----------



## motherofboys

I know what you mean, it just makes it that bit tougher to deal with. I kind of thought if I'd got a girl this time it would have made all that time TTC, all the heartache and worry 'worth it' which I know sounds bad, but I'm not sure how else to word it. Of course his going to be worth it anyway. 
But sometimes it feels like there is a reason behind the gender. Like the friend who just got her BFP, he sister is pregnant, she is only 16 and there was up roar. But she has found out she is having the first grandson so suddenly their Dad is ok with it and all excited. 
I know I wont love him any less for being a boy.


----------



## geordiemammy

Bless ya I think its normal to feel like that xx


----------



## LaDY

Guppy051708 said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Hiya...i'd love to join this thread if thats ok! I am currently expecting baby number 2!...i have a beautiful little boy who is 5 an woul love to have a little girl!! Fingers crossed!! EDD: 18/03/14 XX
> 
> Welcome! congrats on your new beany! Hope you get your little girl <3
> Will you be finding out the sex or keeping it a surprise?
> 
> 
> 
> motherofboys said:
> 
> 
> A friend with 3 girls just got a bfp and I feel like whatever she has I'm going to feel hard done by, if she has a girl I'll have to join in with her excitement of all those girly things, if she has a boy, then why did she get what she wanted and I didn't. When I was looking for clothes girls things kept popping up and I just wanted to buy them so much. The boys are really playing up at the moment so its not making changing DHs mind about another any easier. Even though every now and again he hints at one more.
> I know I will be ok again soon, and I will love my baby. I guess its normal to have little lapses every now and then.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> I can totally relate I found out the other week that 2 of mine were having girls one has a girl and a boy already the other has 3 boys and is having twins one girl one boy it does make you think why do they get what they want and I don't I thought I was over it but I don't think I totally will be til he is here cause there is still that slight chance if that makes sense!! I know ill love him and I'm ok with him being a him but every so often I get a twang of but I wanted a girl I hate looking at girls clothes and its totally unavoidable when they are right there in front of you as you look at the boys stuff I have got some gorgeous boys things though xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: x2Click to expand...

Hiya! Hope you are ok! xx At first we thought we would keep it as a surprise but then my OH decided it was best to find out what we are having...firstly its easier to buy things and secondly...he also deeply wants a little girl and he said he would be shocked if a little boy comes and doesn't want to come across as being disappointed (which I totally understand!) We have to admit we have our hopes up slightly!...honestly though the main thing is, is that bubba is healthy! xx


----------



## geordiemammy

When do you find out x


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks for the last couple of days geordie, I'm feeling much better again. Not quite where I was but much more positive.


----------



## geordiemammy

No bother like I said I feel the same we will be fine in a few weeks once our little bundles are here xx


----------



## LaDY

geordiemammy said:


> When do you find out x

20 week scan! Can't wait!! xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is doing well and hopefully lots of gender dreams are coming true.

Got some news - I may actually get a :pink: bump one day. TTC baby #3 with a new partner.


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck x


----------



## Kristeeny1

I just got my BFP today so I'd love to join your thread!

I have a 21 month DS and we're hoping for team :pink: this time! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope you ladies are all doing well!

I am officially four days (almost 5 days) "overdue". :brat: i feel like im never going to meet this child!



pinkribbon said:


> Hi everyone! Hope everyone is doing well and hopefully lots of gender dreams are coming true.
> 
> Got some news - I may actually get a :pink: bump one day. TTC baby #3 with a new partner.

BEst of luck hon! sending you :pink: vibes
:dust:



Kristeeny1 said:


> I just got my BFP today so I'd love to join your thread!
> 
> I have a 21 month DS and we're hoping for team :pink: this time! :flower:

Welcome and congrats on your :bfp:!!! how exciting! hope you get your girl :dust:
i will add you to the front x


----------



## pinkribbon

Thanks guys. Does anyone remember me here from my last pregnancy?


----------



## MelliPaige

Guppy051708 said:


> Hope you ladies are all doing well!
> 
> I am officially four days (almost 5 days) "overdue". :brat: i feel like im never going to meet this child!


I have a feeling it's gonna be soon! 
My mom used to tell me "it's just like a girl to be late to her party" lol


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> Thanks guys. Does anyone remember me here from my last pregnancy?

Me! i do :D
Im so excited for you!!! if you have any questions about having three, ask me! soon i'll have 3 under 3 (well sort of, DS1 turns THREE today!)


----------



## Guppy051708

MelliPaige said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing well!
> 
> I am officially four days (almost 5 days) "overdue". :brat: i feel like im never going to meet this child!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it's gonna be soon!
> My mom used to tell me "it's just like a girl to be late to her party" lolClick to expand...

:haha: thats funny!
I surely hope so! My first went nearly 42 weeks and my second 38 weeks. I have to admit, i know EDD isn't an expiration date, but having gone an entire month earlier w my second (compared to my first) had me foolishly thinking i *might* go early....TAH! was i wrong!
The thing i keep reminding myself is that DS1 disposition is much more happy go lucky and DS2 is high needs. Obviously there are many reasons for their personality differences, but sometimes i am convinced its bc DS1 baked longer....or at least thats what im telling myself to bring positive light to being currently overdue (hoping she will be more happy-go-lucky and less high needs :lol:)


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Does anyone remember me here from my last pregnancy?
> 
> Me! i do :D
> Im so excited for you!!! if you have any questions about having three, ask me! soon i'll have 3 under 3 (well sort of, DS1 turns THREE today!)Click to expand...

I'm nervous! Really thought 2 would be it but OH is more excited with me and really wants a girl, we've openly talked about having a girl (this will be his 1st and only child with me) is it a big jump? 

Happy Birthday to your little man! My DS1 turned 3 on Sunday so not too big a gap there!


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Does anyone remember me here from my last pregnancy?
> 
> Me! i do :D
> Im so excited for you!!! if you have any questions about having three, ask me! soon i'll have 3 under 3 (well sort of, DS1 turns THREE today!)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nervous! Really thought 2 would be it but OH is more excited with me and really wants a girl, we've openly talked about having a girl (this will be his 1st and only child with me) is it a big jump?
> 
> Happy Birthday to your little man! My DS1 turned 3 on Sunday so not too big a gap there!Click to expand...

hey if you guys are comfortable w your decision, thats all that matters! 
My first two are 17 months apart. DS2 and this baby will be about 18 months apart (or 19 at this rate :dohh:)

Are you going to sway at all? If so i def recommend gender dreaming site over ingender ANY day of the week! (very different information, and much more accurate from GD than IG)


----------



## motherofboys

Hi pinkribbon, I remember you being on here when I first joined the GD forum. Not sure if you were still pregnant or not. Hope you get your pink bump. For me going from 2 to 3 was a breeze. I'm told once you get past that it gets easier to make the transition as well. Hoping thats true as baby boy number 4 is due in 6 weeks! But for me, my 3rd just slotted right in to what we were all doing already. He was born the month after DS1s 4th birthday. So although not as small a gap as Guppy, I'm just the other side of what you will hopefully end up with if you get your bfp soon.

Guppy I hope she arrives soon. I'm currently in the '6 weeks doesn't seem long enough to get sorted and everything washed and all the jobs I need to do done' stage (I have bought EVERYTHING now though) and the '6 weeks is far too long to wait to meet my baby, especially as it could be 8 weeks!'


----------



## Guppy051708

thank ya hon :friends:
I seriously got everything done by 37ish weeks (bc dummy me thought maybe id have an early baby HAHAHA these kids love to keep ya guessing!) And now i sit on my duff board outta my mind
Should have known...that darn Murphy and his stupid law!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm convinced this one will be very late. I still want everything done asap though. I'm far too organized over exciting things, then leave other things till the last minute LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Going from 2 to 3 is a breeze and pink ribbon I remember you when I first joined and then had the mc I'm like you though I had my 4 with someone else and new partner wanted one so I agreed to one we both wanted a girl but its a blue bump I think I can't carry girls just with having4 boys then 4mcs then carrying this baby ok I'm just destine to have boys this is my OH 1st and only child as I won't be having anymore its been to hard with this one and id have another boy I bet I hope you get your girl this time round xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Guppy I would be trying anything and everything to get baby out its not good going over some people have said that nipple stimulation and a foot massage (check out YouTube for the one that starts labour) then sex have worked wonders 2 nights of all them things and baby has came its worth a try x


----------



## Guppy051708

geordiemammy said:


> Guppy I would be trying anything and everything to get baby out its not good going over some people have said that nipple stimulation and a foot massage (check out YouTube for the one that starts labour) then sex have worked wonders 2 nights of all them things and baby has came its worth a try x

eh, i went 41+5 with my first and did every single remedy under the sun and NONE of it worked. I have tried black cohash and pumping for 1 hour (under midwifery care) the last two days though. but it resulted in nothing. I honestly think babies come when they are ready (usually) and if anything is going to work at "inducing" then probably was gonna go anyways.
a normal pregnancy last 37-42 weeks. Im only 40+4, so everything is still perfectly fine and within normal, healthy limits.


----------



## geordiemammy

I didn't mean it wasn't healthy I meant its never good for the woman really as we are carrying them and by that point most want it over with!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh i see. haha. yeah, stress sucks!
and yeah, i def want it over w, but due to my first experience w DS i dont have much hope in most of the "natural" methods. But i did give the cohash and pumping a go bc if i am ready it could kick start things. MW said if my body isn't ready it wont work anyways, so no loss there. i just remember stressing myself out trying everything imaginable with DS1 and all it did was lead to cramps, heightened anxiety, and being nearly 2 weeks over.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well the stuff I suggested should be relaxing not stressful so you never know and at least ya get a nice foot massage out of it lol


----------



## pinkribbon

Guppy051708 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Does anyone remember me here from my last pregnancy?
> 
> Me! i do :D
> Im so excited for you!!! if you have any questions about having three, ask me! soon i'll have 3 under 3 (well sort of, DS1 turns THREE today!)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nervous! Really thought 2 would be it but OH is more excited with me and really wants a girl, we've openly talked about having a girl (this will be his 1st and only child with me) is it a big jump?
> 
> Happy Birthday to your little man! My DS1 turned 3 on Sunday so not too big a gap there!Click to expand...
> 
> hey if you guys are comfortable w your decision, thats all that matters!
> My first two are 17 months apart. DS2 and this baby will be about 18 months apart (or 19 at this rate :dohh:)
> 
> Are you going to sway at all? If so i def recommend gender dreaming site over ingender ANY day of the week! (very different information, and much more accurate from GD than IG)Click to expand...

I'm not sure, I think as it is definitely my last chance we probably should sway, but at the same time I don't want TTC to become a full on nightmare.


----------



## motherofboys

pinkribbon said:


> I'm not sure, I think as it is definitely my last chance we probably should sway, but at the same time I don't want TTC to become a full on nightmare.


I know what you mean. IF we have another it will definitely be the last one, TTC was hard enough this time round, took so much longer than I had expected and just became stressful. But I worry with out swaying there will always be the "what if I had done this differently" where as with swaying you know you tried your absolute best and boys are just what you are meant to have. Then again, will swaying, and putting so much hope and effort in, cause the gender desire to be so much stronger, leading to more disappointment if its another boy. :dohh:


----------



## _jellybean_

motherofboys said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, I think as it is definitely my last chance we probably should sway, but at the same time I don't want TTC to become a full on nightmare.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. IF we have another it will definitely be the last one, TTC was hard enough this time round, took so much longer than I had expected and just became stressful. But I worry with out swaying there will always be the "what if I had done this differently" where as with swaying you know you tried your absolute best and boys are just what you are meant to have. Then again, will swaying, and putting so much hope and effort in, cause the gender desire to be so much stronger, leading to more disappointment if its another boy. :dohh:Click to expand...

Hi. :waves: Could you go high tech? I'm not sure on the percentage though with that.


----------



## motherofboys

It would take us years to save for one go and from what I can see even then there is no guarantee one of the embryos will stick.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, tomorrow i am one week "overdue"...boo! common baby!! I thought i paid my dues with DS1 being nearly 42 weeks...what is this crap of being a 3rd time mom and going later than most FTMs :dohh: :brat:...im growing impatient...can ya tell? :lol:

...we could never afford HT either...that would be super pricey. :hugs: 


motherofboys said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, I think as it is definitely my last chance we probably should sway, but at the same time I don't want TTC to become a full on nightmare.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. IF we have another it will definitely be the last one, TTC was hard enough this time round, took so much longer than I had expected and just became stressful. But I worry with out swaying there will always be the "what if I had done this differently" where as with swaying you know you tried your absolute best and boys are just what you are meant to have. Then again, will swaying, and putting so much hope and effort in, cause the gender desire to be so much stronger, leading to more disappointment if its another boy. :dohh:Click to expand...

I totally understand this feeling. That is why i was aprehensive about trying a third and final time. It took 7 cycles (well over 7 months bc of how my cycles are) just to have DS2, who we did some swaying with but we always made sure to DTD around ov. so that wouldn't have effected it taking so long. This time it took 8 cycles but that was bc i wasn't ov.ing at all. At any rate,we decided to give it our best shot. That way if we did have anothter boy, i knew we tried the best that we could and though im sure i would deal with GD again (i had it pretty badly after DS2), at least i had that peace of knowing we tried. If we hadn't tried at all i would wonder my entire life if it would have happened or not and i think, in the long run, that would have been harder to deal with than GD.


----------



## motherofboys

Most of the time I think I would be ok with another boy, but I worry that the added pressure of swaying would make the GD worse. But then if I didn't sway I'd always wonder. And thats if DH will go along with it anyway.
Its taken longer each time for us, and this one took 2 and a half years, but some of that tie was spent hoping I'd fall on my 1st ovulation and not have a period between babies. DS3 was 17 months when I finally got my period and gave up on that idea. So I thought ok fresh start, getting periods now so I can fall pregnant. After he turned 2 and still nothing I tried charting. Discovered I had 6 days between ovulation and AF, but took a few cycles to see that it was a regular thing. Started taking B6 which got me up to 10 days. Then took around 6 months after that to actually fall pregnant.
So it was quite a journey to get here this time. All worth it in the end.
I have to admit that as someone who loves to eat, and has a 'high everything' diet naturally the idea of a low everything diet scares me.


----------



## motherofboys

I hope your little lady makes an appearance soon, every day I check hoping to see an update that you have had her.


----------



## Guppy051708

My little lady finally made her debut yesterday (Sept 7th) at 41 weeks exactly. 
Lilah Victoria arrived at 2:49am, one hour after the MW got to me. She weighed 7lbs 4oz (exactly what DS2 weighed and he was born at 38+3). She is about 19in long , probably slighlty taller but we couldnt get her legs straight to know) Wanted a water birth but there wasnt enough time to fill it so i had my first 'land birth'. It was a speedy labor and my beat birth of the three. I am so thrilled and grateful that she has joined us. Life feels so whole. I am absolultly positive that our family is now complete. Thank u all for ur continued support and encouraging words. This is def one if the best support groups on here!


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats she is gorgeous x


----------



## MelliPaige

She's beautiful! Congrats :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Yaaaaaaay she's here!!! Well done guppy and huge massive congratulations! She's completely perfect. I'm over the moon that your family is now compete :flower: Enjoy her xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Big congrats, she's gorgeous x


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations, so thrilled she is finally here for you and that you are feeling so happy and complete. Sounds like even her arrival was amazing.


----------



## geordiemammy

Motherofboys how are you doing not long now x


----------



## motherofboys

Not too bad. Although have pretty constant groin pain now (sorry to share that lol) and a rotten cold and still haven't done any more to prepare for baby. 
I had an unexpected shopping trip with SIL and my niece yesterday which was nice to have a girly day, the boys stayed home with DH so I didn't have to worry about anyone else for once LOL I have a lot of pressure down low today so I'm hoping this is his head pushing down, as the midwife didn't check at my appointment on Thursday to see if he was still breech even though it said on my scan print out that he had been so I'm still none the wiser.


----------



## motherofboys

How are you doing?


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm ok I thought mine was engaged but last week they told me he was lying diagonal with his head between my hip and lady parts i get alot of pressure in my bum which kills and my spd is starting to really hurt at night and first thing I've just ordered the last of the baby stuff today and got my bag packed just need nappies in there now which should be delivered tomorrow he was way to many clothes but just ordered more I'm telling people who ask what I want to get the next size up as only bought 0-3 I'm dying for him to be here 

I hear you on the cold thing I'm loaded which does my head in!! 
Pleased you got a nice girly day in!! eee only a month or so to go!! X


----------



## motherofboys

This time next month I'll be counting down the days, then probably counting them up again after my due date LOL 
But I do think I should get a move on and sort stuff out. I'll feel better once I have the clothes done I think, and once I know how his laying so where I'll be having him. 
Everything seems really busy now, my Mum wants to get down to see me the middle of this month, she still hasn't given me a date. I've got midwife appointments at 36, 37 (to book home birth so will be at my house) and 38 weeks, and my friend who I was supposed to be seeing this week has had to rearrange for when I'm 37 weeks. So I'll get a day with her as well before he arrives. Plus theres sorting DS2s birthday.
We got the school letters and it said about parents evening in October, 23rd and 24th. I keep wondering if I'll still be pregnant LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I have my scan to see how big he is on Friday slightly worried seems to be dragging til then and after that I have colposcopy and consultant next Thursday and then midwife the week after then ds4 s birthday I'm hoping by then this little dude wil be out xx


----------



## motherofboys

Its getting exciting now. Been looking at baby pics of the others.


----------



## geordiemammy

Totally forget how little they were don't you I was looking at some of jake the other day he was so cute with his little chubby cheeks I can't wait to see this little man to see what he looks like and have a cuddle it seems so real now everything is ready xx


----------



## motherofboys

I know, I was showing them saying look this is you when you were x days old, x weeks old, look how small you were. Thats what your brother will be like. I keep looking at them all sitting together thinking how did they get so big, especially DS3. He just looks so long LOL And they are going to look SO much bigger when my tiny one comes along.


----------



## motherofboys

This was taken in April 2012 They have all grown so much since! I'll have to get them to do it again.
 



Attached Files:







582114_10150842353026171_558373790_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## geordiemammy

Bless them they do grow up way to fast my oldest started senior school last week I feel so old lol xx


----------



## rwhite

We will finally be TTC in October, feels like it has taken a lifetime to get here! And I'm already worrying that we will have another boy, despite having tried to fool myself in to not caring a million times, every time I dream about holding that new baby all I can picture is having a little girl. I just KNOW it will be a boy though, I feel like I couldn't possibly be lucky enough to ever have a daughter...

On another note --

motherofboys your little dudes are so cute! :)


----------



## rwhite

And OMG Guppy your bubba girl is here, congratulations she's beautiful :)


----------



## motherofboys

rwhite said:


> We will finally be TTC in October, feels like it has taken a lifetime to get here! And I'm already worrying that we will have another boy, despite having tried to fool myself in to not caring a million times, every time I dream about holding that new baby all I can picture is having a little girl. I just KNOW it will be a boy though, I feel like I couldn't possibly be lucky enough to ever have a daughter...
> 
> On another note --
> 
> motherofboys your little dudes are so cute! :)


Good luck TTC I hope it happens soon for you. There were times in my TTC journey that I wondered if I should just give up after all I was getting a boy right, then other times I just really felt I'd get a girl. I did get a boy, but now although I do have a little set back now and then, I wouldn't change anything and I'm thrilled to be having another baby regardless of gender. At some points the gender feels so huge, at others its something of little consequence. I do hope you get to experience raising a daughter though.

And thank you, they have changed quite a bit since that was taken, DS1 looks so much older and has a mohawk! (Not a massive one, I do it with the clippers and he has a number 8 on top and 1 round the sides so he still has hair at the sides lol) DS2 has lost a little roundness in his face but still has the same butter wouldn't melt look about him, very deceiving lol and DS3 has turned into a proper little boy now. 
Goes to show the difference a year and a bit can make. 
Can't wait to have pictures of 4 of them together.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Just came back, not using BnB much now. Congrats Guppy, she is beautiful. You have your girl at last <3.
xoxo


----------



## WantingABubba

EDD - 8 April 2014.

Hoping for a *BOY*

:)


----------



## motherofboys

Thought I might share a bump pic with you all. This is 34+6
 



Attached Files:







34+6.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MelliPaige

It get my gender confirmation on 10/2..I hope he's still a boy!


----------



## geordiemammy

That's a very neat bump motherofboys mine huge x


----------



## motherofboys

I feel smaller this time, usually by now I'm propping my bump up on pillows to lay on my side and struggling to roll over in bed LOL I think its all baby, his kicks hurt and feel like they are stretching my belly LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

I had midwife out today and she says she couldn't feel baby properly due to how much fluid there was growth scan tomorrow so will see what that says but I'm huge now I don't think I can get any bigger xx


----------



## motherofboys

I had a lot of fluid with DS3, I was actually surprised how much was there when they went. I don't think there can be as much in there this time.
My next appointment is Thursday and hopefully will find out then what his position is. I keep getting a lump at the top and trying to poke around it to see if it feels like a bum or head and imagining how he must be laying for where the smaller bits are moving LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Scan said he was 4lb 8 and carrying loads of water too seeing consultant next week to discuss it!! 

I had loads of water with ds1,3,4 4 was the worst though it was ridiculous xx


----------



## motherofboys

How many weeks are you now?


----------



## geordiemammy

34 yesterday x


----------



## motherofboys

Oh you're exactly a week behind me then I was 35 yesterday LOL
I was just trying to compare weight guesses LOL This one was estimated at 3lb 13 at 31 weeks, which I worked out would put him around the same weight as the others unless he is very late. They were 8lb 15, 7lb 14 and 8lb 4.


----------



## geordiemammy

In your notes do you have a chart to plot estimated weight and fundal height with your other kids weight at birth on they are meant to be personalised if mines correct then this baby is under the 10th centile on my chart I'm not getting the scan reviewed til next week but I'm guessing based on that weight he will be about 7lb 8 if he only put the average amount on over the next 6 weeks well 4 and a bit if they being him early as planned he might be smaller my others were 7 11 then 7 11 then 9 8 and last one was 9 1 x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not sure I've not seen a chart in there. I'll have to have a look and see if I can find one.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have my prince :)
FREYA AND ALEX :cloud9:
https://img710.imageshack.us/img710/6682/eq8p.jpg

Baby Alex :cloud9:
https://imageshack.us/a/img23/4268/2io4.jpg


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats and a very good weight he is gorgeous xx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## motherofboys

Oh wow I just noticed the weight as I scrolled back up to the picture. I though geordie had seen an announcement in another section to know his weight LOL Impressive!


----------



## WantingABubba

Congrats!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey ladies hows everyone doing in here? sorry haven't posted for a while as we're not ttc till June haven't had much to say! but oh the gd is really strong at mo'. 2 of my friends that had boys 1st have just found out they are having girls, and of course I am pleased for them but oh it does just seem so unfair. I do feel lucky to have 2 healthy boys of course but 1 of each, perfect hey. I'd probably still want to have more than 2 children but there's been times recently where I've been struggling with the boys and thinking do I really want more children!?!
Anyway so they are both having girls and it made me think of all my friends in rl, that have 2 or will have... they will all have 1 of each! 12 friends.. How lucky hey!

Sorry for the rant, I know I could still have a daughter at some point but at the moment it seems so unlikely :sad1:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ok, make it 13 :(


----------



## MelliPaige

Confirmed a boy!


----------



## Turnipstar

I have three girls - 8 years, 6 years and 10 months and due 22/04/2014 I feel as though everyone wants me to have a boy my husband says he wants another girl but deep down I know he would love a son, I would love this baby to be a boy x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Turnipstar said:


> I have three girls - 8 years, 6 years and 10 months and due 22/04/2014 I feel as though everyone wants me to have a boy my husband says he wants another girl but deep down I know he would love a son, I would love this baby to be a boy x

Hope you get your boy x


----------



## smallpeanut

We've been told we're having a boy!


----------



## cckarting

congrats on your dream gender smallpeanut!


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats smallpeanut


----------



## smallpeanut

Thank you everyone :)


----------



## Locksley27

Had scan today and its a girl!


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations Locksley.
I completely forgot to come and up date here but my 4th little man arrived on the 20th, 3 days after his due date, weighing 8lb 4. He is perfect and everyone is so in love with him. I can't imagine him being a girl now!


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats I didn't update here either I don't think lol xx 

If I didn't here goes my 5th little man was born on 11/10/13 at 38+1 weighing in at 6lb 12 and like you motherofboys I can't imagine him being a girl now either xx


----------



## Hotbump

I haven't been on this thread in forever! My little man was born on October 2nd, 15days before his due date weighing 5lbs 15.6oz <3


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats x


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations hotbump.


----------



## cckarting

congrats on all your new little bundles!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations on all the new LO's! :)


----------



## dollych

Aww congrats on all your new little Babbas xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hrm.. thinking I'm feeling a little broody! Might try again for that :pink: someday.


----------



## LaDY

Great news ladies...im having a girl :happydance: xx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats


----------



## pinkribbon

Hey guys... So guess what ... 3rd baby on board!


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats pinkribbon


----------



## pinkribbon

Still hoping for a girl. I know I said last time it was defo my last... But this defo is my last lol.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well fingers crossed you get your girl I've toyed with the idea of having number 6 but after what we have been through with the new baby I don't know if I could and the chances are id have another boy anyway x


----------



## pinkribbon

What happened? If you don't mind talking about it of course. Congratulations on your new bundle :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Had a really bad labour then the cord was round his neck 3 times and there was a true knot in his cord he was really lucky then had to stay in hospital for 5 days as his jaundice levels were extremely high got home after the 5 days and he wasn't a pick of bother until he was 13 days he started throwing up loads then at 4wks 6 days I woke up at 4:30 cause of a noise I checked him and he was soaking I assumed he had been sick so got him out to get him sorted then he threw up down me when I looked it was dark not milky so turned the proper light out instead of the night light he was throwing up blood all over rushed him to QE they blue lighted him to rvi and I wasn't allowed to feed him he had a cannula put in was put on drips and had a tube put into his stomach down his nose after seeing about 4 different docs they scanned him and found that the muscle at the bottom of his stomach wasn't letting food through to the small intestine he blood levels weren't good enough to take him to theatre so had another 24hrs of starving him (was horrific as a mother your meant to nurture them and I couldn't) then at 3pm at exactly 5 weeks we handed him over to the surgeon after an agonizing 2 hour wait we got the call to go get him he was ok and fed straight away was allowed home on the Saturday then on the Sunday started projectile vomiting again so took him to docs Monday morning he was took back into hospital over night they were talking about a dye test to make sure the muscle had been cut properly but the decided not to just yet he has been ok since apart from loaded with cold amd a really bad cough with quite a bit of sickness but I'll speak to them about that and maybe request the dye test if the sickness still doesn't improve after the cold has gone its not just normal baby sick its like full bottles brought up!! 

He was picked up early cause of the blood he threw up which they think was caused by him gagging so much and being sick they think he had tore his food pipe he is 7 weeks now and only has 3 tiny scars so hopefully they will get smaller and smaller 

All of this has put me off loads they are such a worry and I panic at every little thing with him I was panicky when he was born cause he was so small compared to the others and cause of everything with the birth and since the op I'm a nervous wreck xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Oh my word honey that sounds awful! Your son is one tough cookie bless him, what a lot to go through so young. I can totally understand why that would put you off. :hugs: all we want is for our children to be safe and healthy I can only imagine.


----------



## motherofboys

congrats pink ribbon!

Geordie I hope Harvey is doing ok now.

I hope there will be one more in my future, at the moment I don't feel thats very likely. Pretty sure I have another boy lol


----------



## geordiemammy

He is getting there and starting to gain weight better now thank god hows you motherofboys x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Geordiemummy that sounds absolutely terrifying, you poor thing! And poor LO! Hope you have no more worries with him from here on out! :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Oh good.
I just received the appointment for the postnatal check and Seths first jabs. Can't believe how fast its going.


----------



## geordiemammy

I've got Harvey's on the 12th totally dreading it but the poor lad is used to injections and stuff already he has had his heal pricked at least 23 times since he was born had cannulas in I feel horrible taking him for more needles think it might be a daddy job xx


----------



## motherofboys

poor little man, at least he is so young he won't remember.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I know I kept crying in hospital and they said its harder for you cause you know he doesn't and he won't remember x


----------



## motherofboys

I think I'd be the same though, thinking of your baby going through something like that.


----------



## WantingABubba

Just thought I'd update. I wanted a boy but got a girl. I've accepted it now and I am so EXCITED to meet her!


----------



## geordiemammy

So pleased your excited about it x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm back in the GD world. Looks like DH has decided no more babies, he is convinced he can't make girls so seems to think its best to not try at all. I know space wise, financially and age wise (for him) it makes sense but I wanted one more regardless. The hope of a girl was still there, I didn't realise how strongly. 
Adverts for girls toys, or girls clothes can have me holding back tears because I will never buy them for my daughter. I wouldn't swap my boys but I think I would take the decision to have no more babies a lot easier if there had been a girl somewhere in the mix. I'm having trouble with Seth this week, he cries most of the morning, is ok for the afternoon, then cries most of the evening. I feel like such a rubbish Mum and today he has cried almost non-stop other than to doze off for 10 minutes at a time, and I know its the wrong way to be thinking but I feel I'm being punished because I wanted a girl so badly and that if I didn't have GD then he'd be happier. Instead of feeling like I had done something right and so had been blessed with more boys I feel I did something wrong to not get a girl and that its all very unfair. 
I've even considered saving up and going high tech but I would take so long to save that we'd only get one go, and I might not even get pregnant, then I've wasted all that money on a selfish dream when I could take the boys on holiday or something. 
Just wish I had the chance to sway so I could say I gave it my best shot.


----------



## geordiemammy

Motherofboys i know how you feel I'm not having anymore now even though it me who probably can't carry girls it still hurts and your so NOT a rubbish mam Harvey screams all bloody night from around now til 11-12 Seth will pick up on how your feeling so try and chill out and enjoy him while he is still little! 
I hate the girly ads on TV girls are so much easier to buy for cause there is so much boys are much harder you still never know you might get another go at a girl he may change his mind my OH is point blank saying no more but to be honest I would be scared and even though I know I would have another boy if I had another there is still that slight chance I guess that it could be a girl!! But don't think your a rubbish mam cause your NOT your fantastic and your boys love you just think you will probably get grand daughter and you will be able to spoil them rotten and have all the good bits but none of the girly tantrums and that there will be a girl in your future xxxx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I feel silly now for spilling it all but I've been so much more emotional today and couldn't keep it in any longer.


----------



## geordiemammy

Don't feel silly that's what this thread is all about x


----------



## motherofboys

I know I'm thinking about it the wrong way but I just can't help think of the things I never do rather than what I will get to do. I think I've been lying to myself, when I think back, I think I kept telling myself I wanted boys and that I only hoped for a girl for DH to avoid disappointment and that it didn't matter as there would always be the next time. Now there is no next time. I can't even explain to DH why I'm so upset because he puts the blame onto himself and makes me feel bad for making him feel guilty.


----------



## geordiemammy

That must be really hard for you both but he honestly might change his mind x


----------



## WantingABubba

Hugs to you both :hugs:

And thank you, Georgiemammy!


----------



## wish2bmama

I know how you feel ladies. :( :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: :hugs: xxxx GD is a bitch :(


----------



## pinkribbon

Just thought I would update... We miscarried out baby last Tuesday :cry:

Feel bloody awful for wishing for a girl now.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm so sorry for your loss pinkribbon :cry: :hugs:


----------



## lau86

pinkribbon said:


> Just thought I would update... We miscarried out baby last Tuesday :cry:
> 
> Feel bloody awful for wishing for a girl now.

So sorry for your loss. It's not your fault x


----------



## motherofboys

huge hugs pink ribbon, sorry for your loss. Its not your fault.


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry for your loss, don't feel bad for wishing for a girl :hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> Just thought I would update... We miscarried out baby last Tuesday :cry:
> 
> Feel bloody awful for wishing for a girl now.

I'm so sorry I felt the same when I miscarried but it's not cause of that so don't think it its a horrible experience that no woman should have to go through I lost 4 before I had Harvey that's why I came to the conclusion I can't carry girls I'm hear if you want to talk xx


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would update... We miscarried out baby last Tuesday :cry:
> 
> Feel bloody awful for wishing for a girl now.
> 
> I'm so sorry I felt the same when I miscarried but it's not cause of that so don't think it its a horrible experience that no woman should have to go through I lost 4 before I had Harvey that's why I came to the conclusion I can't carry girls I'm hear if you want to talk xxClick to expand...

:hugs: It did cross my mind that that was the reason I lost the baby too, although I have no logical reason for thinking that, it's my only loss... Suppose my mind is just playing tricks.


----------



## geordiemammy

That was the first thing to cross my mind after the first mc then after the second and 3rd I thought that must be the reason although doctors told me I was being stupid then after they done tests and nothing but my blood clotting thing came back i thought it again then when I miscarried number 4 and I was on the heparin I figured that must be the reason but it was comfirmed in my mind for sure once I found out Harvey was a boy even though I did nearly lose him to at 16 weeks!! These things sometimes just happen and when you want a particular sex it does make you feel a bit guilty but you shouldn't everyone who gets pregnant has a preference on what they would like whether it be their first or not i wanted a girl with every pregnancy but got 5 boys and like I say I'm sure I'll get a good few granddaughters down the line and I'll be able to have all the nice parts of having a girl with the ability to hand her back when the tantrums start xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Yeah Geordiemammy I think you are right everyone has preferences I think even slightly just people don't voice them for fear of being ungrateful. since I had DS1 I have felt that I'd only ever have boys and then my yellow bump turned blue with DS2. I'm with a new partner now and trying again but I still think it's gonna be another boy and I haven't conceived yet!


----------



## geordiemammy

You never know all my mc were with a new partner x


----------



## pinkribbon

My mc was with a new partner I hope that we don't have to experience it again :(


----------



## geordiemammy

I hope you don't either after my fourth mc I had gave up it was to hard to put myself through it emotionally or physically again but I fell pregnant 20 days after the 4th mc and Harvey came out of that xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I can imagine, Harvey is your little miracle <3


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: Pinkribbon, so sorry for your loss love x


----------



## WantingABubba

So sorry for your loss hun :( xx


----------



## proudparent88

My EDD is May 29, 2014! This is my third I have two boys and I am really hoping for a girl because it will be my last because I always tend to have complications so my next appointment is on Monday December 30, 2013 and they will schedule my ultrasound that day I will go in and will be able to find out if the baby cooperates lol! Hoping for team :pink:


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck proudparent! H&H pregnancy to you :flow:


----------



## Kristeeny1

Here is my update.... Well we had our ultrasound today and it appears we are team...



:pink:


We are so excited! We wanted a girl since we already had a boy. I just hope they are right! :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!

Proud parent did you get your ultrasound yet?

I have renewed hope. Dh has said we can have another when we move, which at first I found discouraging as we didn't think we could move for another 4/5 years by which point he'll be 49/50 before we even ttc. (I'm 27, he is 45) but we might possibly be able to move the end of the year.
I still don't know for sure what's going to happen, but the fact it's not a definite no means I have hope but also time to adjust and get used to the possibility of no more, and see how I feel when we get there. I'm praying there will be something in the village in our price range with the right number of bedrooms by the time we can move.


----------



## pinkribbon

How many children do you have motherofboys?

OH and I have talked about having a 4th if 3rd is another boy, but it's different for him as he has no children of his own and I have 2 boys already. Just going to see how it goes but it's a possibility.


----------



## motherofboys

We have 4 boys, the youngest was born in October. The eldest will be 8 in 5 weeks time. We always planned 5/6 children no matter what gender we had, I just never really considered that we might get all one gender. 
I think if we do have another, I will try swaying. I am grateful to have 4 healthy boys and did worry that a sway would raise my hopes and increase any disappointment I would feel at getting another boy. But I now feel that I need to give it that shot so I can say I tried and that this is just how it's supposed to be for us. I think it would bring a kind of closure.


----------



## Misscalais

Haven't updated in here for a while.
Boy #3 for us on the way. Was really hoping to be team pink but looks like god had other plans. He's healthy which is the main thing.


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations on a healthy baby Hun. How are you feeling?


----------



## Jeslynn

So i am a mother to 2 boys and expect our 3rd and last baby, we are hoping for a girl as this is our last...i think i will be sad if i find out we are having another boy even tho i will love him the same..i will update when we find out what we will be having. I am currently 14+4


----------



## geordiemammy

Motherofboys that's good news on number 5 how's everything going?? My oh has said defo no more I think I would have one more but he is pretty sure we won't but we have had a tough few months and I think he is more stressed with all that cause he says he couldn't cope with another (like he does anything) so we will see plus with my pre cancerous cell the decision could be taken from me any time :( I'm having a little trouble with ds4 he has became very clingy and is being very naughty lately I think its cause he has realised Harvey is here to stay the older ones understand that the baby needs more attention but jake 4 is having trouble with it although he loves Harvey and he hasn't aimed it directly at him he always wants to cuddle him and stuff I blame the bigger age gap xx


----------



## motherofboys

I've seen a difference having that bigger gap, I think its where they are used to being the baby and suddenly they are not. Nate (3) plays up for me much more now, and demands everyone looks at him when he plays. I try to make the extra effort to play with him, he'll be off to school full time in September. He is more accepting of other people doing things for him now though.
Things are going well though, everything seems to have settled down. 
DS1 and 2 have got it into their heads they will be having 2 little sisters though, even though we have never discussed anything in front of them.


----------



## Phantom

I haven't been here in a while but I thought I'd update for the first page. I am expecting my little girl! We are beyond thrilled. Now we have our son and are waiting on our daughter.


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations phantom


----------



## MrsM17

Did anyone ttc a specific gender by doing anything?


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> I've seen a difference having that bigger gap, I think its where they are used to being the baby and suddenly they are not. Nate (3) plays up for me much more now, and demands everyone looks at him when he plays. I try to make the extra effort to play with him, he'll be off to school full time in September. He is more accepting of other people doing things for him now though.
> Things are going well though, everything seems to have settled down.
> DS1 and 2 have got it into their heads they will be having 2 little sisters though, even though we have never discussed anything in front of them.

Haha you might get twin girls next time!! Jake starts school in September too but he only missed out by 4 weeks or he would of started sept gone he is so ready for it now he was in September but just not old enough xx


----------



## Kristeeny1

We tried timing intercourse. No sex day before and day of ovulation and bam! We are hopefully getting our little girl. When we conceived DS we had sex the day before, day of, and day after.

Good Luck!




MrsM17 said:


> Did anyone ttc a specific gender by doing anything?


----------



## motherofboys

geordiemammy said:


> motherofboys said:
> 
> 
> I've seen a difference having that bigger gap, I think its where they are used to being the baby and suddenly they are not. Nate (3) plays up for me much more now, and demands everyone looks at him when he plays. I try to make the extra effort to play with him, he'll be off to school full time in September. He is more accepting of other people doing things for him now though.
> Things are going well though, everything seems to have settled down.
> DS1 and 2 have got it into their heads they will be having 2 little sisters though, even though we have never discussed anything in front of them.
> 
> Haha you might get twin girls next time!! Jake starts school in September too but he only missed out by 4 weeks or he would of started sept gone he is so ready for it now he was in September but just not old enough xxClick to expand...

I've always liked the idea of twins, I have twin brothers. The idea of going from 4 to 6 is a bit scary though lol I don't want to even imagine I might get a girl to be honest lol


----------



## geordiemammy

I know what you mean I think I would pass out if they ever said twins to me although with number 4 I had a really big bleed and when I got back to England they scanned me and there were 2 sacs so they said it could possibly have been twins I had had my 12 week scan though but they said it could of hidden so who knows!!

The girl thing is a totally sore subject in my house cause I know I'll never get a daughter but hopefully they boys will give my a few granddaughters xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi can I join? I have a 14 month old son and currently 10 weeks pregnant. I really want a girl this time for a new experience but I don't know why I have a strong feeling it's another boy. My dh and I both agreed to have 3-4 kids so if it's another boy we have at least 1 more try but I'd still be a little disappointed nonetheless. I'm due 8/8 of this year.


----------



## motherofboys

So on my facebook I'm a member of a couple of parent groups. This morning someone posted a picture of their newborn baby with the caption "my baby girl, born at blah blah blah, to join my 3 boys" 
How lovely, you may think, but what I thought was "put the phone down before you throw it across the room" 
Anyway I'm reading every pink sway article I can find on the GD site, then going to put together a sway plan. I know stress raises your testosterone levels and could be the reason for at least some failed sways, so I'm trying to cut stress (hard with 4 boys) and put together a sway that isn't too intense.
I just wish we could TTC sooner rather than later.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: sorry i've been mia. TTC seemed so far away last year but now we're in 2014 it seems more real and i'm ready to think more about it again :)
Swaying seems so overwhelming. When do you think you will start ttc motherofboys? I'm undecided whether to try swaying. I was all up for it when we were going to ttc last year but now i'm so broody! 
Yes i've heard stress is a factor, which i can definitely relate for my 2nd boy but my 1st wasn't planned and i was having the time of my life out partying etc.. so i don't think i was particularly stressed and certainly not about ttc..:shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

I just wrote a big long post and then my phone went weird and seems to have deleted it. Anyway I don't think I was particularly stressed especially with my 1st. He was conceived first month ttc. But if it will raise my T levels I don't want it haha 
We will hopefully move at some point in the year and them ttc at the end of the year.
I don't want a sway to take over my life, but don't want to get pregnant and then think 'I should have tried' so I think I'm going to do some cardio exercise and make a few dietary changes and take some supplements.


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> I just wrote a big long post and then my phone went weird and seems to have deleted it. Anyway I don't think I was particularly stressed especially with my 1st. He was conceived first month ttc. But if it will raise my T levels I don't want it haha
> We will hopefully move at some point in the year and them ttc at the end of the year.
> I don't want a sway to take over my life, but don't want to get pregnant and then think 'I should have tried' so I think I'm going to do some cardio exercise and make a few dietary changes and take some supplements.

Hope it works for you xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks Geordie. Right now I feel ok with the fact I'll probably get another boy. I saw something the other day and I'm sure the odds were after 4 boys its an 80% chance of another, if I can alter that from 20% girl to 30 or 40% girl then I'll be happy to say I gave it a go. 
I have a boys name already and keep looking at Seths clothes that don't fit thinking how sad it will be to not use them again, whether that's no baby or a baby girl. 
I'm so broody already, its just getting worse, and I just want to be pregnant, girl or boy. 
But as I say I don't want to think that if I get another boy, I'm going to think "what if". I think if I'm having another baby anyway and I'm not going to do an all consuming sway that raises my hopes, if I'm realistic, then it might be able to bring a closure and then I can be happy to say no more babies.


----------



## MrsM17

I am 2 weeks into my sway for a girl and we start ttc in 4 weeks yikes! 

I found it overwhelming at first but getting used to it now. I am in general a stress head to trying to curb that is proving hard... x


----------



## motherofboys

MrsM17 said:


> I am 2 weeks into my sway for a girl and we start ttc in 4 weeks yikes!
> 
> I found it overwhelming at first but getting used to it now. I am in general a stress head to trying to curb that is proving hard... x

How is it going? what sway technics are you using?


----------



## MrsM17

I am following the LE diet and other things that genderdreaming recommends and exercising cardio 60mins a day 6 days a week, some people with a failed girl sway and doing it again inc the exercise so wanted to do it this time as its just one more baby for us. Stats are 90% girls with the exercise! Also taking a few suppliments as is my hubby x

The evidence is too overwhelming to ignore. I was very anti sway and didnt believe in it but after reading the posts on how girl mums got their girls and how boys mums got their boys, my whole lifestyle was v v boy friendly so its no suprise I had one. I have changed EVERYTHING this last 2 weeks and will cont until I get preg. If its another boy I will be over the moon and at peace that I tried my best and will not regret my son for a min, nor will I cont to try until I get a daughter xx


----------



## truthbtold

Hello I would like to be added. I am hoping for team pink Sept. 2014


----------



## lau86

MrsM17 said:


> I am following the LE diet and other things that genderdreaming recommends and exercising cardio 60mins a day 6 days a week, some people with a failed girl sway and doing it again inc the exercise so wanted to do it this time as its just one more baby for us. Stats are 90% girls with the exercise! Also taking a few suppliments as is my hubby x
> 
> The evidence is too overwhelming to ignore. I was very anti sway and didnt believe in it but after reading the posts on how girl mums got their girls and how boys mums got their boys, my whole lifestyle was v v boy friendly so its no suprise I had one. I have changed EVERYTHING this last 2 weeks and will cont until I get preg. If its another boy I will be over the moon and at peace that I tried my best and will not regret my son for a min, nor will I cont to try until I get a daughter xx


Very interesting! I have 2 sons and will consider this if I have a third. I think your attitude is great. The stats sound very promising! Good luck keep us updated


----------



## dollych

Hi Girls,

I've not posted on here for a while. Congrats on all your lovely babbas :)
Motherofboys.... glad to hear you are talking about having another baby and possibly swaying :) Good luck xx
I started my sway 10 weeks ago. I'm doing the LE diet as well and lost a stone :)
We are also taking supplements and I'm not eating red meats, eggs or fish. I'm following genderdreaming as well. We are just DTD at positive OPK as advised for swaying Pink. This is our 2nd cycle as I missed OV last month because I tested too late :(
We are currently in the 2ww!!!! arggghhhh!!!. 
Good luck MRSM as well. XX


----------



## 30mummyof1

blimey 60mins a day, 6 days a week! that's a alot of cardio! good look to everyone swaying. Look forward to hearing the outcome x


----------



## MrsM17

30mummyof1 said:


> blimey 60mins a day, 6 days a week! that's a alot of cardio! good look to everyone swaying. Look forward to hearing the outcome x


Sure is! I didn't exercise yesterday and felt guilty and it was harder to motivate myself today, but I ran for 30 constant mins today which is the best ive done so far, so ill be upping it to 7 days a week. I have joined the gym and make sure I leave a sweaty mess BUT its all to give myself the best chance and I want no regrets or wishes id tried harder. The way I see it I can do anything for a small amount of time in my life, I am thinking of the bigger picture.
I do really miss my fav foods though at times, but again its only for a short time. I've lost half a stone in 16 days so far x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hope it works for you hun, wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I was going to go with cardio, LE diet and supplements. I was also going to get DH in on the supplements. And due to his age, frequent release. I look like I'm back at school studying, sitting with the laptop and note pad writing down what I need to remember to work out a sway plan for us. I hadn't yet seen the stats on cardio but know that everything in my life is a huge boy sway. I just want to even the odds a bit. But don't want to go for it in such a big way that I get stressed and pressure myself. Because thats not helping anyone. I'd be happy with another boy, but knowing that everything in my life points to boy, I can't not at least give it a go. I did think it was all a load of rubbish, and maybe it is. Maybe like they say on GD if you 'Dugger-it-out' you will eventually get the opposite gender. But surely its worth a shot. I'm not going to keep on having kids until I get a girl.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Hi ladies - we are currently ntnp/wtt until Sept '14. We are desperately hoping for a boy! We currently have a wonderfully sweet baby girl who is just over 3 months old and just feel like one of each would be perfect! Of course we would be happy with another healthy baby but.... a healthy boy would make our world complete!! We plan to attempt to sway! FX it works!

Good luck to everyone :flower:


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck everyone and motherofboys keep me updated :) x


----------



## motherofboys

Will do. 
I just wish DH would agree to try now. With the girl sway it can help if you lose a few pounds, and usually I can't afford to, but I've still got baby weight on atm (I never bother trying to get rid of it) so it would be great if we did now because I could actually afford to lose those few pounds to help the sway.

Hows Harvey getting on now?


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Will do.
> I just wish DH would agree to try now. With the girl sway it can help if you lose a few pounds, and usually I can't afford to, but I've still got baby weight on atm (I never bother trying to get rid of it) so it would be great if we did now because I could actually afford to lose those few pounds to help the sway.
> 
> Hows Harvey getting on now?

He is doing well still small though he was weighed last week and is 13lb 8 considering he is 16 weeks that's quite small well for what I'm used to lol he is a great sleeper still he slept from 8 last night and I woke him up at 8:30 this morning for a bottle!! Jake on the othe hand has had me up loads the past few nights so I'm shattered!! How's Seth doing?? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=727849&stc=1&d=1391171545
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## motherofboys

Seths doing well, he was 13lb 4 at 12 weeks (2 weeks ago)He still has loads of dark hair, but it is starting to come out now and some little light hairs are appearing. All my others were bald by 3 months then went really blonde LOL He doesn't go right through the night but he does sleep pretty well, and Nate has finally stopped waking up in the early hours. Infact I'm having to wake them all in the mornings for school! 
I just feel like, with the TTC thing, that I need to hurry up and have the last baby so I can stop dreaming and start getting used to not ever having a girl. If I didn't feel so broody, I'd probably give up on the idea already and stick to 4 LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Harvey has just started losing his too his sheet is covered on a morning my oldest stayed dark but the rest were blonde after the hair fell out lol 

I know what you mean about the just wanting to get on with it I think I would defo have another if I lost ally weight but nick says he couldn't cope (like he does anything) xx


----------



## motherofboys

John says its alright having babies, its the sorting out the older ones thats the hard bit lol


----------



## motherofboys

Though to be fair, Jimi has been a great help, and Nates grown up a lot just since Christmas. Its only when they are the 'little but older' ones that its difficult really.


----------



## geordiemammy

I hate the big age gap but on the upside they do help out like if I need a shower they can watch him or feed him well Luc can and Charlie is brilliant with him!! I said to nick last night of we were going to have another I would rather do it sooner than later when I just had the 3 boys I would of been 35 and they would of been 18 16 15 but now I'm going to be in my 40s before Harvey is up and doing his own thing xx


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum but not to b&b. I have two girls Luice ( 4) Abbie ( 16months). After having Abbie I said no not ever no more babies. Well I am so bloody broody, I really want to try for a boy! Would love to be able to complete our family with a son. I would be happy with another girl! Money is pretty tight at the moment but don't really want a too big age gap between 2nd and 3 rd. We are currently NTNP.


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome Lou+bubs, good luck.

Jimi is 8 on Wednesday so there isn't a huge amount of things he can do with Seth to help, but his not at all bothered when he cries and he will try to soothe him. He has helped more by reading to Nate at bed time and fetching things etc But he does say "just give me some bottles and I'll look after him" bless him.


----------



## motherofboys

I made the mistake of jokingly putting on Facebook "the only problem with having boys is finding the swan princess on netflix and no one will watch it with me LMAO" it was supposed to be light hearted, but someone commented "aww thats so sad" so I tried to make it funny and said "sad like I need to get a life? yeah I know I'll just watch it when they are at school lol" and she said "no like really so so sad" 
Made me feel like I had to defend boys and make excuses etc I love having boys and wouldn't put something so personal as my gender desire/disappointment out there so publicly. It genuinely was a joke that I never put much thought into.


----------



## dollych

Hi Girls,

I got my BFP!!!!!! :) We are so happy. I hope and pray this is our little Girl xxx 
I just want the baby to be healthy though and the little bean to stick, but it would be lovely if it's a Girl as this is deffo our last.
I'm going to have an early scan at 16 weeks (I'm 5 weeks tomorrow) so I'll let you know if swaying really works as I tried everything on this sway!!!.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats! :happydance: what did you do for your sway? 
I can't decide whether i will sway or not yet but would very much love a little girl next.


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats. Hope your sway worked for you.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations :). Fingers crossed you hear pink!


----------



## dollych

I researched everything on the genderdreaming site for months. I can't say if it deffo works, but the diet/ change of lifestyle is having some great results for Pink!!. I know it's 50/50 every time, but I'm glad I tried this because if I'm blessed with another Boy, then I know I tried everything and it's meant to be.
I tried the LE diet from the genderdreaming site and bought a personalised plan. I lost a stone in 11 weeks and got down to 8 stone 5lbs. I cut out all meat, fish and eggs and went veggie and cut out all my usual cereal and cereal bars, e.t.c
I also took supplements and hubby did too.
We DTD just once about a day and half before OV and I used rephresh.
My husband thought I was mad doing it and doesn't believe in it at all, half of me does, half of me doesn't.

I'm just glad I'm pregnant now and just hope and pray the babba sticks and is healthy, but it would be so lovely to complete our family with the little Girl we always dreamed of.............. we are deffo stopping at 3 after this one!!. 
I had GD really really bad when I found DS 2 was another Boy, but that went away when he was born. I love him to bits and feel so ashamed I felt that way about him before he was born. When I see him playing with DS 1, it melts my heart!!!.
I just hope I don't get GD again with this 1 if it's another Boy.


----------



## dollych

P.S 30mummy, have a look at the genderdreaming site TTC a Girl xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Motherofboys screw them it should of been took as a joke I made jake watch tangled the other day I love it and brave lol I love all the girly films and I just make them watch them or watch it by my self sad but true and I would love a girl to do the princess thing with but hey oh just got to get on with it and people shouldn't comment if it is negative things they have to say xx


----------



## motherofboys

I just watch what I want when they are at school lol I know really I don't need a girl to watch it and plenty of boys watch those films, but mine just ain't interested. 
I'm finding a lot of peace and happiness with life lately and I'm half tempted to give up the idea of swaying but then I think if I get another boy with out swaying I will always wonder what if. 
Dollych I've been studying the gender dreaming site. There's a section where AS has grouped all the info together, so I've been in there then when I have it fully worked out and am ready to start I'm going to get a dream membership. 
I can't remember what I've said in here and what was in other posts now. I'm thinking cutting down/out certain foods, taking supps and dh taking them, frequent release (due to his age) and exercise. 

We have been rearranging things over the weekend. The last 2 years we gave up our bedroom so the boys had more room and have been on a sofa bed, but I've had enough of it, so we have put the big 3 all into one room. And will be claiming back the other room (just need a bed) and putting the cot up in there. Dh said "this will buy us a few more years before we have to move" I was pushing to move this year. I'm hoping seeing as well have all 4 in that room at some point, I'll be able to have another in with us, if that isn't going to be a part of his plan the. I'm back to pushing to move sooner, I don't want to wait a few years and he is fine with when ever but wanted to move first.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Don't blame you wanting a bedroom back! do they mind sharing? My 2 have separate rooms at mo, but my eldest wants his brother to share with him, typical! :haha:
So do you know when you want to start ttc?


----------



## Beneli

I swayed with my third (currant) pregnancy and am happily and finally pregnant with a girl after 2 amazing boys! If you want to know what things I did that seemed to work for me let me know!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i'd be very interested to know! and big congrats, you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## MrsM17

Beneli said:


> I swayed with my third (currant) pregnancy and am happily and finally pregnant with a girl after 2 amazing boys! If you want to know what things I did that seemed to work for me let me know!

Yes pls spill all the details xx


----------



## dollych

Ooooooh yes please!!!. Please do tell :)


----------



## motherofboys

They don't mind at all. We split them originally with the idea that they would have more room to play in their rooms, but they don't LOL They still bring toys down here to play. Plus the room they were in, because the lay out, they had two bunks side by side and just room to walk between them. Because the rooms are the same size I assumed it would have to be that way again, but didn't think about things like the window being in a different position and the door on the opposite side. We have fit the beds in an L shape. I'm actually quite pleased there is still a square of room to play in, and I've managed to get rid of loads of stuff.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds like you've got it all sorted then Hun.


----------



## hello_kitty

MrsM17 - please do tell I really want a girl next time if this one turns out to be a boy.


----------



## motherofboys

I looks like I'm getting my 1st af since birth. This is in a way good, as it's the return of cycles and the chance to get pregnant when he agrees, but at the same time I hate af lol and it's a reminder of not being pregnant or even trying.


----------



## GillandJamie

Dont know if i can still be added to this.
I have 4 girls age 9, 5, 4 and 2 I am pregnant with #5 and we desperately want a boy :(


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck gill


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope you get your boy x


----------



## Eleanor ace

GillandJamie I hope you get your boy! :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hope you get your boy! x


----------



## mazndave

Hi, I have a 17 month old little boy, and am 15 weeks pregnant with my 2nd. I desperately want a little girl, although I'd never admit how much anywhere else but here! I have a gender scan next Saturday and I'm terrified, I can't even comprehend them telling me it's anything other than a girl. Worried about how bad I'll feel if I get told boy.....


----------



## geordiemammy

You won't feel as bad as you think trust me I've just had boy number 5 and I really wanted a girl with all 5 pregnancies but I wouldn't change my boys for the world


----------



## MelliPaige

Just wanted to update that my baby boy was born on his due date Feb 16, 2014! He's so perfect :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## geordiemammy

MelliPaige said:


> Just wanted to update that my baby boy was born on his due date Feb 16, 2014! He's so perfect :)

He is beautiful xx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations mellipaige

My friend has just revealed on Facebook that baby number 4 is a boy after 3 girls. I have mixed feelings. I am so glad I don't gave to lol at all the new girly things she'll be buying and the new born girl pictures she posts etc and so happy forgeries I know how much she wanted a boy so I'm glad she is happy and hasn't had to go through gd this time. We've been friends since our 1st babies were tiny. But I'm also sad that she got what she wanted and I didn't. I don't know that I'll ever get to make that announcement "it's a girl" and she has lived the dream of "it's a boy" feel very petty for not being 100% happy for her as I know what it's like to not get what you want


----------



## Eleanor ace

Melli he is just lovely! Congratulations :)
Motherofboys I really hope you get to have your "it's a girl" announcement one day. It isn't petty, it must be very hard to be reminded of how much you wanted to experience what she has, getting your dream gender, and to have to see other people go through the experience but get the different outcome :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

All of my friends that have had 2nd babies have had 1 of each except latest who's had 2nd girl. Oh and 1 who has 2 of each. It does seem so unfair sometimes. Know i only have 2 boys but just can't imagine ever having a girl. I can imagine having twins more so than a girl! Of course i am very grateful for my 2 healthy boys, and i do try to focus on that.


----------



## geordiemammy

30mummyof1 said:


> All of my friends that have had 2nd babies have had 1 of each except latest who's had 2nd girl. Oh and 1 who has 2 of each. It does seem so unfair sometimes. Know i only have 2 boys but just can't imagine ever having a girl. I can imagine having twins more so than a girl! Of course i am very grateful for my 2 healthy boys, and i do try to focus on that.

2 people I know had twins both wanted the opposite sex one had 4 girls so wanted boys the other 3 boys and wanted a girl they both got one of each on the twin pregnancies x


----------



## WantingABubba

Amazing that I wanted a boy so much but now I am so happy with my girlie  I hope that when I have another baby in the future it's a boy, though x


----------



## 30mummyof1

geordiemammy said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> All of my friends that have had 2nd babies have had 1 of each except latest who's had 2nd girl. Oh and 1 who has 2 of each. It does seem so unfair sometimes. Know i only have 2 boys but just can't imagine ever having a girl. I can imagine having twins more so than a girl! Of course i am very grateful for my 2 healthy boys, and i do try to focus on that.
> 
> 2 people I know had twins both wanted the opposite sex one had 4 girls so wanted boys the other 3 boys and wanted a girl they both got one of each on the twin pregnancies xClick to expand...

ahh how amazing one of each. The amount of people that say to me wouldn't twin girls be perfect and then you'd have 2 of each. I have pretty strong twin and triplet family history you see. Yes twin girls would be really lovely but not much i can do about it is there! :dohh:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Girl twins are the best! But I'm biased :D


----------



## Unexpected212

I had awful gender dissapointment with my son but as soon as he was born I fell in love

I tried swaying, got pregnant and had a miscarriage and stopped swaying

I thought I'd be ok with another boy but as gender scan got closer I was freaking out. However...

I'm having my little girl!!!

Having a 4D scan to double check at 24 weeks because I can't believe it


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's amazing news bet you're on :cloud9:


----------



## dollych

Congrats unexpected!!!. That's fab news:) I was like you, had bad Gd with my 2nd Ds, swayed this time, but had a miscarriage 3 weeks ago. Im waiting until next AF and trying again.
Good luck with your princess :) xx


----------



## cckarting

Hi ladies, I'm unexpectly back sooner than expected lol. I have 3 boys 8,5,1. Hoping that this one is out little girl. This is our last baby as it was unplanned and had talked about 4 being our limit. Not sure if they still update the front, but hoping some of you ladies are still on here from my last pregnancy, and can't wait to meet all you new ladies!


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck on getting a girl x


----------



## cckarting

Thanks geordiemammy, so nervous already and I've just started lol. I feel jipped because we were goin to try swaying and other methods of increasing our chances of a little lady. I have my first ultrasound on the 11th to see how far along I am.


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck. I'm still here. Maybe we need a new post with updated front. I'll sort one out when I get the chance and put a link here. Having net issues ATM so might not be til tomorrow


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm still here, just waiting for af and we will be finally ttc - hoping for :pink:


----------



## cckarting

Hi motherofboys how are you doing?


----------



## geordiemammy

cckarting said:


> Thanks geordiemammy, so nervous already and I've just started lol. I feel jipped because we were goin to try swaying and other methods of increasing our chances of a little lady. I have my first ultrasound on the 11th to see how far along I am.

Don't be nervous me and motherofboys were just talking about having more to get the girl I'm seriously considering number 6 x


----------



## cckarting

Would you be trying again soon? This is our last baby, were done at 4. Hi 30mummy hope get your your BFP and we can do this together!


----------



## geordiemammy

I don't want to leave it ages but I need to lose some weight first got 10 1/2 lb off in the last 4 weeks so I'm thinking I'll be an ok weight by this time next year and then maybe I'll have another I just can't imagine not having anymore at all!! But I'm also looking at a law degree so don't want to wait too long so I can do that as well x


----------



## cckarting

Congrats on the weight loss, and wanting to go to law school. If I had a ton of money I'd have a dozen kids! Were just finishing up our new house and hoping to move in soon, was hopin to have the basement finished before we tried again, but this baby had other plans


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats on new baby, hope I'll be joining you soon. I'd love as many as poss too!


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah its a costly business having kids lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-disappointment/2186663-new-gender-specific-hopefuls-thread-2014-a.html

Hopefully this works. I'm in my phone and having net probs ATM lol
I'm NTNP ATM and keep changing my mind about swaying


----------



## geordiemammy

Copy and paste the link


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm here again pregnant with our 3rd on our 4th pregnancy. would be lying if I wasn't hoping for a girl after 2 boys but everyone's guesses on my scan are a boy and even looking at the scan myself it looks like a boy :shrug: hope I'm not disappointed because I don't want to be


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> I'm here again pregnant with our 3rd on our 4th pregnancy. would be lying if I wasn't hoping for a girl after 2 boys but everyone's guesses on my scan are a boy and even looking at the scan myself it looks like a boy :shrug: hope I'm not disappointed because I don't want to be

Hey do you have your scan pic to add it to here? Motherofboys has opened a new gender thread its on her last post on here just copy and paste it x


----------



## cckarting

hi pink! hope to see you on the other thread! :)


----------



## motherofboys

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...w-gender-specific-hopefuls-thread-2014-a.html

now I'm back online properly with the laptop I thought I'd try linking again LOL


----------

